# opendownload.de  neu: softwaresammler.de



## mickey mouse (22 September 2008)

*Vorab hier wichtige Tipps für Opfer von opendownload.de:*

* Das musst du wissen, wenn du eine Rechnung oder Mahnung bekommen hast
* Warum bei Kostenfallen im Internet nicht bezahlt werden muss
* Was Inkassofirmen tun dürfen - und was sie nicht können
* Videobericht: Das Wichtigste für Opfer von opendownload.de
* Wie opendownload.de gegen die Vorschriften im Fernabsatz verstößt

***************************************************************************************************+

Liebe Forumsleser

Leider habe ich mich bei opendownlooad.de registriert. Dass die Registratur mit Kosten über 96 € fuer zwei Jahre verbunden ist, habe ich in der Eile übersehen. :wall:

Die (dubiose) Firma macht mit einer Mailrechnung Druck und verlangt die Bezahlung innert 7 Tagen. Sie droht mit einer Betrugsanzeige bei falschen Angaben mit der Registratur. 

Ich habe mich nicht mit richtigem Namen und Adresse angemeldet. Die Firma besitzt deshalb nur meine E-Mail-Adresse. Angemeldet habe ich mich am 7. September 2009. Die E-Mail-Rechnung habe ich heute, am 22. September 2009 erhalten. Bei der Anmeldung habe ich ein Kästchen angecklickt mit folgendem Inhalt: "Ich akzeptiere die AGB und die Datenschutzerklärung und verzichte auf mein Widerrufsrecht." Ist das überhaupt erlaubt? Kann ich nach Ablauf der 14 Tagen noch widerrufen? Ist es sinnvoll, überhaupt etwas zu unternehmen oder evt. besser gar nichts? 

Ich wäre sehr dankbar für Tips. Da ich aus der Schweiz bin, kenne ich die rechtliche Situation in Deutschland nicht gut. Die Adresse der Firma zu opendownload.de lautet

Content Services Ltd. 
Mundenheimer Straße 70 
68219 Mannheim

Geschäftsführer ist ein gewisser [edit] 

Vielen Dank für Antworten und mit freundlichem Gruss aus der Schweiz,
[ edit]


----------



## golub81 (22 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Mir ist genau das selbe passiert:cry:

ich weiß nicht was ich jetzt dagegen tun kann. Ich würde gerne widerrufen aber ich habe ebenfalls den Haken gesetzt, dass ich darauf verzichte. 

Hast du auf deren Mail schon geantwortet? Ich bin so verzweifelt, dass ich nur daran denken muss. Das mit der Zahlung habe ich auch erst im nachhinein entdeckt:wall:

Würde mich auch sehr freuen, wenn uns jemand da weiterhelfen könnte.

lg 
golub


----------



## physicus (22 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Dann die üblichen Hinweise:
> 
> 1) Das lesen:
> Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de
> ...




Hallo!


Damit solltest Du auskommen. Die paar Links halfen bisher Allen, mit 2 oder 3 Ausnahmen (aber da gab es wohl Verständnisprobleme).
Ob ein mailkontakt mit diesen Betreibern sehr sinnvoll ist, ist fraglich:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-den-betreibern-von-lebensprognose-test.html
Diese erfahrung machte auch vor einigen Wochen der Spiegel (www.spiegel.de) als sie bei einer Abofalle anfragten wie sie zu den Vorwürfen stehen und als Antwort nur die 08/15-Mail bezüglich abgelaufener Testzeitraum und Zahlungspflicht zurückbekamen.

Wegen dem Verzicht auf auf das Widerrufsrecht würde ich eine PN an die "alten Hasen" (Sascha, Dvill, Katzenjens, Katzenhai...) empfehlen. 


LG
P


----------



## mickey mouse (22 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

@physicus: Was ist ein "PN"?

@golub: Nach allem was ich heute morgen im Internet gelesen habe, würd ich mir keine allzu grossen Sorgen machen. Schlüssel für das "Nichtzustandekommen" eines Vertrags dürfte auch in unserem Fall der Preis sein, auch wenn er vielleicht nicht ganz so versteckt war wie bei früheren Abzocker-Seiten. Ich werde voraussichtlich mit einem Mail unter Hinweis auf fehlende Preistransparenz das Zustandekommen eines Vertrags bestreiten und danach gar nichts mehr machen, falls keine rechtlichen Schritte erfolgen. 

Ich erwarte noch eine andere Antwort aus dem Internet. Sobald ich eine Antwort-Mail an die Firma geschickt habe, werde ich sie hier posten. Dann kannst Du die Antwort übernehmen, wenn Du sie gut findest.

Freundliche Grüsse
M.M.


----------



## physicus (22 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo!

PN ist eine private Nachricht. Einfach mit der linken Maustaste auf den entsprechenden Namen klicken und den Menupunkt "private Nachricht senden" auswählen.

LG
P


----------



## Atmi (22 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo Zusammen,
mir ist das gleiche an den selben Tagen mit opendownload passiert wie mickey-mouse und golub81.
Ich hoffe das Ihr uns helfen könnt.
Danke im voraus

Atmi


----------



## wahlhesse (22 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Och menno...

Die Hilfe hat euch der physicus bereits gegeben. 
Auf die Links klicken, lesen und hören müsst ihr allerdings selbst. 
Bitte nicht einfach so die Moderatoren anschreiben, danke!

Hier nochmal die Links, für diejenigen, welche nicht wissen, 
wie man zurückscrollen kann:

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Zur Frage ob eine Zahlung  das Abo automatisch verlängert
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos...-bezahlen.html

Ob man mit diesen "Anbietern" Kontakt aufnehmen soll?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Und wer minderjährig ist, soll nix auf eigene Faust machen, 
stattdessen den Eltern die Links zeigen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## eroc (22 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hi,
auch ich habe dummerweise den Hinweis übersehen, und auch ich habe mich mit falscher Adresse dort gemeldet :scherzkeks: (wollte eigentlich nur Spamm vermeiden)

Jetzt drohen die damit, dass sie mich über meine IP finden - kommen die da so einfach dran, oder ist das nur warme Luft?

Selbst wenn sie an meine IP kommen - sagt das ja noch nichts darüber aus, wer den PC genutzt hat - oder?

Außerdem steht jetzt nat. der Bertugsvorwurf im Raum - der würde ja auch weiterbestehen, wenn ich jetzt zahlen würde!

Übrigens habe ich das was ich dort loaden wollte von opendownload gar nicht bekommen - ich wurde nur zur Nokia Seite verwiesen. Die versprochene Dienstleistung wurde also auch nicht erbracht :wall:

Danke für Antworten
Eroc


----------



## wahlhesse (22 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

[ ] Du hast die obigen Links gelesen und dir die Videos angehört?

Nein? Dann hier klicken und lesen:
Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Das Leben ist zu schön um es sich mit sinnlosen Rechtsauffassungen und Drohungen der Nutzlosanbieter zu verderben.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## eroc (22 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

ja, danke erst mal, hatte ich echt nicht gefunden.

Das bedeutet also, ich mache erst mal gar nichts - reagiere also nicht mal auf die Rechnungsmail?

Allerdings muss ich im nach hinein zugeben - etwas blind / blöd war ich da schon :unzufrieden:

Eine andere Frage wäre natürlich ob die über meine angegebene Mailadresse ran kommen - denn über die kommt man dummerweise (mit etwas Hirn) an meine Homepage und die ist ja bei der denic registriert :-( 

Gruß Eroc


----------



## wahlhesse (22 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



eroc schrieb:


> Allerdings muss ich im nach hinein zugeben - etwas blind / blöd war ich da schon:unzufrieden:


Die Seiten sind derart gestaltet, dass man evtl. Kosten glatt übersieht.



eroc schrieb:


> Eine andere Frage wäre natürlich ob die über meine angegebene Mailadresse ran kommen - denn über die kommt man dummerweise (mit etwas Hirn) an meine Homepage und die ist ja bei der denic registriert :-(



Na und? Dann bekommst Du die Nutzlosdrohungen und Mahnungen auch per Post. Angst vor Strafanzeige, Schufaeintrag o.ä. ist unbegründet. Aber auch das steht in den Infolinks.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## maria25 (22 September 2008)

*Frage wegen widerrufbarkeit*

Hallo,

ich habe folgendendes problem: vor 2 wochen habe ich mich auf opendownload.de angemeldet und leider habe ich die kosten links vom anmeldeformular versehen. ich habe nur gedacht, man muss sich ja heutzutage immer überall anmelden, bevor man mit etwas im internet anfangen will. so habe ich nur an kostenfree service gedacht, als ich mich registriert habe  nach meiner anmeldung habe ich eine bestätigungsmail erhalten, und es stand dort kein wort von den kosten, die ich tragen muss. so habe ich dem link gefolgt und somit meine anmeldung aktiviert. jetzt habe ich auf meine email eine rechnung erhalten, und es steht dort, dass ich kein widerrufsrecht habe und der vertrag 2 jahre gilt, also etwa 200 euro. ich bin wirklich geschockt und ich weiß nicht, was ich jetzt machen muss.  ich habe über den betreiber der seite im internet recherchiert und  habe auf mehrere dubiose geschäfte mit abzocken von ihm gestoßen. leider weiss ich nicht, wie ich mich rechtlich richtig jetzt verhalten soll. ob ich eine email mit widerrufung des vertrags schreiben soll oder soll ich es besser lassen. Kann mir jemand in der situation helfen? vielleicht wurde schon jemand auf solche weise abgezockt? Vielen Dank!


----------



## wahlhesse (22 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo,

Deine Ängste sind unbegründet. Behaupten, es wäre ein gültiger Vertrag zustandegekommen kann jeder. Ob es stimmt, ist eine andere Sache.
Bitte die Links hier lesen / hören.
Wer uns oder dem Typen auf YouTube nicht glaubt, kann auch gerne auf den Seiten der Verbraucherzentrale nachsehen.

Hunderttausende haben Rechnungen / Mahnungen / Drohschreiben von den verschiedenen "Nutzlosanbietern" bekommen. Bisher hat noch keine dieser Firmen erfolgreich seine unfreiwilligen Kunden verklagt. Die Gerichtsurteile, welche die Inkassobutzen der "Anbieter" gerne angeben, treffen entweder nicht den Kern der Sache oder sind durch anderweitige dubiose Machenschaften zustandegekommen.

Also, die Bitte an andere opendownload-Betroffene, VOR dem "Ich bin auch betroffen... was soll ich tun?!" die obigen Links in Ruhe durcharbeiten. Persönliche Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall ist zum einen verboten, zum anderen sind wir hier personell nicht in der Lage.

Wer also weitergehende Hilfe braucht, dem sind die Verbraucherzentralen oder spezialisierte Anwälte anzuraten.


LG
wahlhesse


----------



## mickey mouse (22 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Liebe Kollegen und Mitbetroffene

Da die [ edit]  lediglich meine E-Mail-Adresse haben  :sun:, hab ich mich entschieden, überhaupt gar nicht zu reagieren. Eigentlich würde ich lieber was tun :scherzkeks:. 

Deshalb kann ich auch meinen "Musterbrief" nicht wie oben angekündigt posten. Falls ich mit der richtigen Adresse angemeldet wäre, würde ich wahrscheinlich auf der Seite

Musterbriefe, Musterschreiben, Formulare: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

das Formular "Musterbrief bei Abo-Falle" nehmen. Meine Empfehlung wäre:
- Reaktion analog Rechnung (also wenn die Rechnung per E-Mail kommt, auch per E-Mail antworten. Gesendetes E-Mail aufbewahren)
- Keinesfalls mehr Daten geben, als bereits gegeben wurden. Also lieber nur Kundennummer / Rechnungsnummer als Referenz angeben, nicht Adresse! Obwohl wahrscheinlich wird die Antwort eh gar nicht gelesen.
- nur eine Antwort geben. Danach keine Reaktion mehr, ausser es kommt ein gerichtlicher Mahnbesacheid. 
- Es liegt offensichtlich kein gueltiger Vertragsabschluss vor, da die Internetnutzer (man sieht's allein schon an der Anzahl hier!!) sich der Kosten nicht bewusst waren. Die Kenntnis der Kosten ist aber eine Grundvoraussetzung des Zustandekommen des Vertrags.
- *Das Widerrufsrecht kann nicht vom Anbieter im voraus ausgeschlossen werden. (312d Abs. 1 i.V.m. § 355 BGB)*

Mit freundlichem Abendgruss aus der Schweiz
Mickey Mouse


----------



## eroc (22 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

ich habe es gerade mal ausprobiert mit der "Widerspruchsmail" - kommt folgende automatische Antwort:
Ihre E-Mail konnte nicht zugestellt werden.

Haben Sie Fragen zu unserem Angebot nutzen Sie bitte das Kontaktformular auf der Seite 
support-online-center.com Sie benötigen hierzu Ihre Kundennummer.

Über das Kontaktformular können wir Ihre Anfragen schnellstmöglich bearbeiten. Bitte haben Sie dafür
Verständnis, dass Anfragen direkt an die Mailadresse nicht zugestellt werden können. 

Ihr Support-Team

Content Services Ltd.
Mundenheimer Straße 70
68219 Mannheim

Telefon : +49-1805-88204486 (0,14 €/min)*
Telefax : +49-1805-88204487 (0,14 €/min)*
(Montag bis Freitag / 09.00 - 18.00 Uhr)
*aus dem deutschen Festnetz, gegebenenfalls abweichende Preise aus dem Mobilfunknetz

Nach dem was ich hier gelesen habe sollte es damit erst mal erledigt sein - ich habe mich auf dem selben weg zurückgemeldet :sun:


----------



## Atmi (23 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo Zusammen,

auch ich habe genau wie eroc den Musterbrief per I-Mail an die Anschrift gesendet und den gleichen Text zurück bekommen wie eroc 


> (Ihre E-Mail konnte nicht zugestellt werden.
> 
> Haben Sie Fragen zu unserem Angebot nutzen Sie bitte das Kontaktformular auf der Seite support-online-center.com. Sie benötigen hierzu Ihre Kundennummer.
> 
> ...


Soll ich nicht mehr tätig werden und auf gegebenenfalls auf Reaktionen warten.
Im voraus vielen Dank für die Gr0ße Unterstützung.
Atmi


----------



## mickey mouse (23 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Guten Abend

Ich denke das ist OK. Ich würd nichts mehr machen. Wenn diese Firma Rechnungen (nur) mit einer E-Mail-Adresse verschickt, die nachher von denen nicht mehr gelesen wird (!), is das net mein Problem. Ich hab den Beweis, dass die Rechnungs-E-Mail-adresse und meine Antwort-E-Mail-Adresse übereinstimmt. Ich glaub tatsächlich nicht, dass die dann vor Gericht durchkommenwürden mit der Aussage: "Wir haben zwar Rechnungen per E-Mail verschickt, aber die Antwort darauf halt nicht gelesen." (wenn die überhaupt je vor Gericht gehen wuerden)

Ich bin kein nur eine kleine Maus und kein Jurist.  Meine Antwort kann gerne klargestellt oder verbessert werden falls noetig. Vielen Dank und freundliche Gruesse,
Mickey Mouse


----------



## Antiscammer (23 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Der Beweiswert von elektronischer Kommunikation bzw. von Telefongesprächen vor Gericht geht so ziemlich gegen Null.
S. dazu:
Beweiswert elektronischer Kommunikation - Antispam.de

Für den Juristen zählt primär mal nur das, was schriftlich schwarz auf weiß existiert.
Das sollte man sich bei jeglichen Vorgängen merken, wo man auch nur den leisesten Zweifel an der Seriösität des Geschäftspartners hat.

Inwieweit aber eine Kommunikation mit Nutzlosanbietern überhaupt zweckdienlich ist, behandelt dieser Artikel:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## eroc (23 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Der Beweiswert von elektronischer Kommunikation bzw. von Telefongesprächen vor Gericht geht so ziemlich gegen Null.
> S. dazu:
> Beweiswert elektronischer Kommunikation - Antispam.de


Was dann aber auch bedeuten würde, dass die Rechnung per mail auch vollkommen irrelevant ist - oder?


----------



## Captain Picard (23 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



eroc schrieb:


> Was dann aber auch bedeuten würde, dass die Rechnung per mail auch vollkommen irrelevant ist - oder?


Wie bei  hundertausenden Verbrauchern die mit vergleichbarem  elektronischem Drohmüll seit ca drei Jahren belästigt werden.
Das Forum "Allgemeines" handelt fast ausschließlich von dieser Form ungerechtfertiger Geldbeschaffung


----------



## mickey mouse (23 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ich glaube das ist auch eine Frage der Angemessenheit.

Der Artikel über den "Beweis elektronischer Kommunikation" ist absolut interessant. Er bezieht sich meiner Meinung nach mehr auf "halbseriöse" Firmen und schriftliche Verträge, die zumindest in dieser Form zustande gekommen sind. Beispielsweise wenn Ware mit hohem Streitwert nicht so geliefert wurde, wie vereinbart. etc etc etc

In diesem Fall, wo es um einen angefochtenen Vertrag geht, der nicht schriftlich existiert, eine Rechnung, die nicht schriftlich existiert fragt es sich wirklich sehr, ob man noch einen eingeschriebenen Brief an einen Briefkasten senden soll, der nicht existiert (!!)

MfG
MM


----------



## French (24 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo

Ist ja der Wahnsinn..so viele scheinen wie ich nicht mehr richtig hinzusehen..wird teuer..wollte mir nur OpenOffice herunterladen, hab den Namen in Goggle eingegeben..der Rest funktioniert sehr automatisiert..klick..anmelden..AGBs akzeptieren..Jetzt aber Geld weg..ein paar Euros wäre ja noch ok..aber was soll ich mit einem 2 Jahres abo.?? wofür soll ich bitte 96 euro bezahlen..für die Bereitstellung eines kostenloses Downloads..Was habt ihr gemacht..?was kann mir an Kosten/Ärger blühen, wenn ich nicht bezahle..Die Frau im Callcenter hat mir etwas eingeschüchtert erklärt, ich könne alles schriftlich verfassen und an eine Mannheimer Adresse schicken..Ratenzahlung wäre zwar ärgerlich, aber ich hab das geld einfach nicht..hatte mich am 09.09 angemeldet und heute kam die Rechnung per Email (?)..

ein paar tipps, wie (il)lega diese anbieter ist...und kann ich es riskieren nicht zu tun??

Danke 
Frenchi


----------



## Captain Picard (24 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



French schrieb:


> ein paar tipps, wie (il)lega diese anbieter ist...und kann ich es riskieren nicht zu tun??


 Was dir  passiert ist, ist zigtausenden anderen Usern passiert und  ihnen und dir  passiert nichts, 
wenn sie sich richtig verhalten. 
Reg dich ab und lies  bzw  schau  das hier.

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## Rantan (25 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Zuersteinmal vielen vielen dank! Ihr habt mir warscheinlich knapp 200 Euro erspart.  Dennoch war ich am Anfang ziemlich dumm...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so habe ich mich, nachdem ich mich mit falschen daten angemeldet habe (um spam oder ähnliches zu vermeiden) einschüchtern lassen und über das Support Center der Firma Content Services Ltd ihnen meine richtigen Daten mitgeteilt... Jetzt meine Frage: Habe ich mit einem Betrugsverfahren zu Rechnen? Sie haben ja jetzt meine Daten und ich hab auch zugegeben mich unter Falschen Daten angemeldet zu haben... Oder muss ich nur mit Briefpost rechnen? Ein Weiterer Punkt ist das ich in der Schweiz Wohne... hat das für die Deutschen Gerichte einen grossen Einfluss?  Vielen Dank für eure Antwort!!!  Mfg Rantan


----------



## mickey mouse (25 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Also mit einem Betrugsverfahren hast Du eher nicht zu rechnen. Bei Deiner Anmeldung bestand wohl kaum die betruegerische Absicht, Gratissoftware auf einer kostenpflichtigen Seite mit Angabe falscher Adressdaten zu erschleichen, nicht wahr? 

Es bestand wohl eher die Absicht, im Internet nicht mit echten Daten auf ungesicherten Seiten Anmeldungen auszufuellen, nur um Gratissoftware runterzuladen. 

Mit Gefängnis hast Du deshalb auch nicht zu rechnen, mit Straflager auch nicht. Nicht mal mit 200 € Lehrgeld! Da die Gegenseite das Licht der Erkenntnis (oder des Kennenlernens; je nachdem wie man das sieht) ueberhaupt nicht schaetzt, wirst Du wohl ausser Drohmails und Drohbriefen gar nichts von denen sehen oder hoeren. Ausser Du meldest Dich freiwillig in deren Callcenter :-p.

Die rechtliche Situation zwischen der Schweiz und Deutschland kenne ich nicht. Sicher scheint mir aber, dass die Gegenseite weder in der Schweiz noch in Deutschland Interesse an weiteren negativen Gerichtsentscheiden zu ihrem Treiben hat. In Deutschland haben die Gerichte bereits zwei Mal ungerechtfertigten Forderungen solcher Firmen widersprochen.

Mit freundlichem Gruss,
M.M.


----------



## jupp11 (25 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



mickey mouse schrieb:


> Es bestand wohl eher die Absicht, im Internet nicht mit echten Daten auf ungesicherten Seiten Anmeldungen auszufuellen, nur um Gratissoftware runterzuladen. .


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html#post131430


> Im Streitfall muss der Anbieter den Abschluss eines Vertrages beweisen, wenn er seine Vergütung einfordert. Wird z.B. nur versteckt auf die Kostenpflichtigkeit hingewiesen, ansonsten aber mehrfach mit "gratis" geworben, darf der Anbieter nicht davon ausgehen, dass der Verbraucher mit der Anmeldung ein kostenpflichtiges Abo eingehen möchte.


Wer Webseiten bewußt irreführend gestaltet, macht sich lächerlich mit Betrug zu drohen.


----------



## French (25 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

morgen..

Ist gut zu sehen, wieviele Leute mit dem gleichen Problem ihre Zeit verbringen müssen..wie kann man sowas offiziell anzeigen..einfach zur Polizei um die Ecke..? werde einfach gar nichts tun..bin gespannt wie DIE weitermachen..kann lustig werden..
:roll:

Schönen Tag..
Frenchi


----------



## Captain Picard (25 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



French schrieb:


> .wie kann man sowas offiziell anzeigen..einfach zur Polizei um die Ecke..?


Wozu und weswegen? Strafrechtlich kommt  absolut nichts dabei heraus, außer dass
 die Polizei von wichtigeren Dingen  abgehalten wird.

(Erfahrungen aus drei Jahren Pseudokostenlos/Nutzlosgeschäft )


----------



## Rantan (25 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Vielen Dank für die Antwort!  Ich bin gespannt ob sie auf meine neuen Daten (welche ich nicht mit einer Ausweiskopie bestätigt habe wie gefordert) mir irgendwelche Briefe schicken werden. Ich werde mich sicher melden sollte ich Tatsächlich Post in die Schweiz bekommen!  Mfg  Rantan


----------



## Rantan (26 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Soo habe jetzt einen schönen Musterbrief über das Supportcenter der Firma zukommen lassen und bekam folgende Standardantwort 


> Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,  wir haben den Aktivierungslink und die Zugangsdaten an Ihre E-Mailadresse geschickt. Diesen Aktivierungslink haben Sie bestätigt. Daher haben Sie nachweislich den Zugang genutzt. Sie sind einen rechtsbindenden Vertrag eingegangen.  Des Weiteren haben Sie die AGB, Datenschutzerklärung und den Verzicht auf das Widerrufsrecht akzeptiert.  Durch den Verzicht auf das Widerrufsrecht haben Sie nicht mehr die Möglichkeit Ihren Vertrag zu widerrufen, Rechtsgrundlage hierfür ist § 312d Abs.3 Nr.2 BGB. Die Dienstleistung beginnt sofort nach Anmeldung.  Bitte begleichen Sie daher die 96€ innerhalb der Frist. Sollten Sie der Zahlung dennoch nicht nachkommen, müssen Sie mit einer Mahnung bzw. einem Schreiben unseres Rechtsanwaltes rechnen, wodurch Ihnen weitere Kosten entstehen.  Bitte geben Sie als Verwendungszweck auf jeden Fall Ihre Rechnungs- und Kundennummer an, damit wir Ihre Zahlung korrekt zuordnen können.


  Sachen gibts, die gibts gar ned XD  mfg Rantan


----------



## kausalernebensatz (26 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo

Ich bin auch so ein Blindfisch. Danke für die Auskünfte, ich will nicht auf so dumme Weise mein karges Vermögen loswerden. Ich hab ein paar mal zurückgeschrieben und bin ausfällig geworden. Eventuell schicke ich einen Musterbrief ab. Mehr mach ich dann auch nicht.

EIN SCHÖNES WOCHENENDE!


----------



## Liongirl (27 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo Ihr lieben,

Habe gerade mein Emailfach geöffnet und bin fast vom glauben abgefallen. Auch ich habe eine Rechnung von openoffice bekommen. Muss erlich sagen mir ging es gerade echt nicht gut, wo ich diese rechnungsemail mit den ganzen Drohungen gesehen habe und hab schon überlegt, wie ich das nun bezahlen soll. Mir viel dann ein das ich bei abschluss nichts gesehen habe von etwaigen kosten und googelte mal. Ich bin froh zu sehen, das ich anscheinend nicht die einzigste bin, die darauf reingefallen ist (wo ich immer glaubte mir würde so etwas nie passieren). Die Videos und die Texte haben mir echt geholfen. Bin nun gleich viel ruhiger geworden. Vielen Dank, dass es euch gibt. Ich werde nun einfach garnichts machen und abwarten, was passiert. Im Video wird ja gesagt, das ich erst reagieren muss, wenn ich post vom gericht bekomme. Falls es soweit kommen sollte, werde ich nur darauf reagieren. Irgendwie denke ich, dass firmen die nichts zu befürchten haben, in Ihren Rechnungen keine Drohungen, Ip Adressen und sonstiges einfügen müssen, um an Ihr geld zu Kommen. Bei Seriösen anbietern, wo ich tatsächlich was bestelle und eine rechnung bekomme, steht sowas nie bei, und bei denen weiß ich auch, das ich bezahlen muss, weil ich das ja so wollte. Da mir das nun ach komisch vorkommt, und mir nie gesagt wurde, dass ich einen 2 Jahresvertrag mit gebühren abschließe, sitze ich das aus, auch wenn ich für sowas nicht der Typ bin eigentlich.  Ich muss immer alles geregelt wissen *g

Nunja lange rede kurzer Sinn.

Danke an dieses Forum, ohne euch hätte ich sicher nicht den Mut gehabt das aussitzen zu wollen und hätte den [ edit]  mein Geld in den Rachen geworfen für nichts.

Liebe Grüße

Bibi


----------



## eroc (27 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Liongirl schrieb:


> ....... Auch ich habe eine Rechnung von openoffice bekommen....



Bitte nicht verwechseln: Open office  ist ein seriöses open source programm und hat nichts mit abzockerei zu tun - es wurde von einer community entwickelt und frei zur Verfügung gestellt!

Gruß Eroc


----------



## Liongirl (27 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ohje, das lag wohl noch an meiner aufregung  Natürlich meinte ich, dass ich die rechnung von opendownload.de erhalten habe, worüber ich open office heruntergeladen habe. Danke für den hinweis auf mein versehen. Man will ja nicht die falschen ins schlechte licht rücken.


----------



## framey84 (28 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Tja ihr könnt mich auch dazu zählen, mir ist es auch passiert.
Habe jedoch auch nicht gesehen das da was mit kosten stand und war genauso erschrocken, als ich die mail mit der rechnung bekam.
Ich war auch am 9.09 auf google und habe open office gesucht!
Tja ich habe mal geschaut, wegen dem link den sie in ihrer rechnung angegeben hatten, wegen der ip nach verfolgung. tja und siehe da, [........] und woher wollen die dann wissen ob ich das war???
Wir hatten sogar bei der Telefonnummer angerufen und haben nach gefragt, wer der besitzer der ip ist um auch nach zuvollziehen, das ich es war, den meine daten kann ja theoretisch jeder eintragen und meinen mail-account abrufen. aber die dame die am telefon war, fand diese frage gar nicht nett, sie war sehr unfreundlich und hat dann auch einfach aufgelegt!!
Das sagt uns ja schon alles über diese Firma!
Ich verstehe es aber bis heute noch noch nicht, ich lese mir sonst alles durch und habe nirgends was von kosten gelesen!!!
Naja!


----------



## Pedro1999 (29 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo Genossen

Mir geht es wie den meisten hier im Thread, ich bin den Betreibern von
"Open Download" auf den Leim gegangen. Ich habe mich auch erst nach dem Durchlesen der Beiträge und Betrachten der Videos ersteinmal gehörig abgeregt. 
Ich selbst habe mich immer wieder gefragt, wieso ich das nicht gescheckt habe das die Geld dafür verlangen und dann auch noch aufs Widerufsrecht verzichte.

Auch bei mir handelt es sich um eine Fakeadresse mit Fake-EMAIL, die ich immer dann nutze, wenn mein Bauch sagt, das könnte schief gehen.
Das einzige was stimmt ist der Provider unter dem die IP Adresse von "open download" ermitellt wurde.

Registriert:13.09.2008 (Aktivierungslink)
EMAIL mit Rechnung :  am 28.09.2008

Ich werde auch die Füsse still halten und warten was passiert, aber in jedem Fall den weiteren Verlauf hier schildern.

Gruß Pedro


----------



## framey84 (29 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

hallo schaue, mal auf dem link, der wegen der ip-adresse angegeben ist.
unter dem ie wird die seite nicht gefunden
und mit firefox kommt die meldung, das die Seite wegen Bet.... gesperrt ist.
aufjedenfall war es bei meinem link so


----------



## dvill (29 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Man klickt keine Links in unaufgefordert eintreffendem Mailmüll.


----------



## metallica (29 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo,

ich möchte mich jetzt mal zu Euch gesellen. Habe auch eine Mail/Rechnung erhalten (heute gelesen) und jetzt die Postings im Forum gelesen, sowie die Filmchen von der "Knollennase" auf youtube. (Danke nochmal wenn Du das hier liest!!!).
Ich habe beschlossen überhaupt nicht zu reagieren. Ich hatte ausser der Mail-Adresse nur Fake-Daten angegeben.
Bitte updated diese Forum wenn es Neuigkeiten gibt - werde ich auch machen.
DANKE!


----------



## peegee (29 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Mir ist schon mal ähnliches by "my adventskalender" passiert. Man muß die Rechnung nicht bezahlen. Jeder lokale Rechtsanwalt, der sich ein wenig mit Vertragsrecht auskennt kann helfen. Konditionen, die nicht deutlich als Preisinformationen gekennzeichnet sind, sind nicht verbindlich. Ein Hinweis im Kleingedruckten auf einen Jahresbeitrag reicht nicht aus. Diese Internetbauernfänger machen es einem oft richtig schwer. Man kann eine Rechnung nicht per mail zurückschicken, wird auf dubiose, nicht zugängliche Portale verwiesen oder bekommt kostenpflichtige Telefonummern geliefert. Drohszenarien werden mit schwachsinnigen Hinweisen darauf aufgebaut, dass man über seine IP Adresse zu identifizieren ist etc..... Alles Quatsch ! Eine Preisvereinbarung ist immer zentraler Bestandteil eines Vertrages und gehört nie ins Kleingedruckte.
Keine Angst machen lassen und zum Anwalt gehen. Die Betreiber wissen nämlich auch wann sie verloren haben und


----------



## Pedro1999 (30 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



framey84 schrieb:


> hallo schaue, mal auf dem link, der wegen der ip-adresse angegeben ist.
> unter dem ie wird die seite nicht gefunden
> und mit firefox kommt die meldung, das die Seite wegen Bet.... gesperrt ist.
> aufjedenfall war es bei meinem link so


 
@framey84

Welchen Link meinst du? In der Rechnungsmail war in dem Absatz worin meine IP Adresse stand kein Link.

Gruß Pedro


----------



## merlingerin77 (30 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Guten Morgen...
Und wieder schreibt einer, der Opendownload.de auf den Leim gegangen ist, weil er einfach nur Openoffice haben wollte.
Bei mir war es der 15.09.08 und ich hab heute die Rechnung per Mail bekommen. Die Firma nennt sich jetzt  Content Sevicees ltd. In meiner Rechnung (96 Euro für einen 12 Monatszugang) sagen sie ich hätte auf ein wiederrufsrecht verzichtet (durch anklicken der AGB-Erklärung) und hätte nicht mehr die Möglichkeit den Vertrag zu wiederrufen. Sie beziehen sie sich auf §312d Abs.3 Nr.2 BGB.
Ich habe mir die hier mehrfach eingestellten Links und auch das Video auf Youtube angesehen.
Reicht es in meinem Fall auch aus, einfach auf die Email zu antworten, dass ich dem Vertrag wiederspreche? Sie schreiben ich soll für eventuelle Rückfragen das Kontaktformular auf der Seite xxx verwenden.

mfg merlingerin


----------



## GirlfromIpanema (30 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

tja, was soll ich sagen, auch bei mir war heute morgen eine eMail im Postfach. Hatte vor 14 Tagen den Adobe Acrobat Reader runtergeladen...

Angabe von einer Kontaktadresse auf www....

Habe gleich unter der Kontaktaddy einen Widerspruch abgeschickt und mir eine Kopie an meine eMail-Addy schicken lassen.

Ich könnt mich in den A... beißen

:wall:


----------



## framey84 (30 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

bei mir war da, wo meine ip angegeben war gestanden: zitat: Es ist dadurch möglich über den verwendeten Provider pXXXXXXX.dip0.t-ipconnect.de den Verursacher der Anmeldung zu ermitteln. zitatende (die xxxxx waren zahlen)

und wenn man dies nun angegeben hat kam im firefox eine Meldung vorsicht diese Seite ist gesperrt werden Bet......

also kann ich ja net sehen, ob ich das zu diesen zeitpunkt und unter der ip adresse war, weil ich erstens zu der zeit auch net daheim war!!!


----------



## GirlfromIpanema (30 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

hi merlingerin, genau so sieht meine auch aus :roll:


----------



## bernhard (30 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Die erste Frage ist die, ob man auf unaufgefordert eintreffende Mails reagiert, ob der Inhalt der Mail vertrauenswürdig ist und ob man es für sinnvoll hält, mit dem Mailversender eine Brieffreundschaft zu beginnen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Der Anbieter ist im Registerportal beim Amtsgericht Mannhein zu finden.


----------



## merlingerin77 (30 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

@ girlfromipanema:

Danke... Werd ich auch so schreiben. Ist es bei dir angekommen?

mfg


----------



## GirlfromIpanema (30 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

jepp @merlingerin77


----------



## merlingerin77 (30 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

bei mir kam auf einen Widerspruch folgendes zurück:



Ihre E-Mail konnte nicht zugestellt werden.

Haben Sie Fragen zu unserem Angebot nutzen Sie bitte das Kontaktformular auf der Seite 
http://www.support-online-center.com/. Sie benötigen hierzu Ihre Kundennummer.

Über das Kontaktformular können wir Ihre Anfragen schnellstmöglich bearbeiten. Bitte haben Sie dafür
Verständnis, dass Anfragen direkt an die Mailadresse nicht zugestellt werden können. 

Ihr Support-Team

Content Services Ltd.
Mundenheimer Straße 70
68219 Mannheim

Telefon : +49-1805-88204486 (0,14 €/min)*
Telefax : +49-1805-88204487 (0,14 €/min)*
(Montag bis Freitag / 09.00 - 18.00 Uhr)
*aus dem deutschen Festnetz, gegebenenfalls abweichende Preise aus dem Mobilfunknetz


Wie ich gelesen habe, ist das dann wohl nicht mein Problem.


----------



## framey84 (30 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

wenn man bei der hotline anruft, ist das personal auch "sehr freundlich"!!!
Bei uns hat sie dann einfach aufgelegt, weil sie uns auch net sagen konnte wem die IP!!! gehört und das sie uns bitte durch die ip beweisen soll das wir das waren. 
als sie dann sehr unfreundlich wurde und laut haben wie sie gefragt ob solche fragen woll öfter kommen und dann hat sie einfach aufgelegt!!!!
:scherzkeks:


----------



## GirlfromIpanema (30 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

also ich hab meinen Widerspruch direkt bei

http://www.support-online-center.com/

formuliert

aber so wie du es gemacht hast ists ja wohl auch richtig, kannst ja nix dafür dass die da keine Antwortadresse haben


----------



## bernhard (30 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Da wird Google sich aber freuen, wenn andere mit Google-Programmen noch ein paar Euro dazuverdienen:

http://www.opendownload.de/anmelden.php - Google-Suche


----------



## bernhard (30 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



GirlfromIpanema schrieb:


> aber so wie du es gemacht hast ists ja wohl auch richtig, kannst ja nix dafür dass die da keine Antwortadresse haben


???

Das macht mich ratlos. Lest Ihr auch mal was oder wird nur drauflos geschrieben?


----------



## merlingerin77 (30 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

@ Bernhard:
war es wohl doch nicht richtig? so wurde es doch hier geschrieben und auch in dme Video gesagt. (...es ist üblich auf selbem Wege Einspruch/ Widerufsschreiben zu verschicken wie sie gekommen sind...)


----------



## webwatcher (30 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



merlingerin77 schrieb:


> (...es ist üblich auf selbem Wege Einspruch/ Widerufsschreiben zu verschicken wie sie gekommen sind...)


Es ist erstmal wichtig zu überlegen, ob man überhaupt reagieren sollte

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

operative Hektik ist nicht angebracht


----------



## bernhard (30 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Die wichtigste Regel ist, erst nachdenken, dann handeln, soweit erforderlich.

Die Rückmail des Antwortroboters ist völliger Schwachsinn. Die Mail wird ja beantwortet. Also kam sie auch an. Der Trick ist, die Leute gesteigert zu verunsichern.

In diesem Forum suchen Tausende nach Hilfen. Wir dürfen hier keinen Unsinn stehen lassen. Die Tipps sind überall verlinkt. Da geht es lang.


----------



## merlingerin77 (30 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

@ webwatcher

genau das was ich geschrieben habe war ein Zitat aus den Links, die hier mehrfach als info eigestellt sind. und zwar, dass man Einspruch erheben soll. Also was nun? In einem Link schreibt ihr es so, dann wieder anders...
Bitte drückt ech deutlicher aus.

mfg merlingerin


----------



## GirlfromIpanema (30 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

@bernhard

Es geht hier nicht nur ums drauflosschreiben, es wurde doch geschrieben, dass man die Antwort an die gleiche Mailadresse schreiben kann, und wenn dann ein mailer daemon kommt kann man persönlich ja nix dafür dass die Mailaddy nicht stimmt...

oder hab ich da was falsches gelesen???

ich dachte immer ich sei der deutschen Sprache mächtig

:wall:


----------



## merlingerin77 (30 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

@ Bernhard

Halte mich für blöd, aber das iste in Zitat aus diesem Link, den du gestellt hast:

...Wer einer Rechnung einmal widersprochen hat, muss danach gar nichts mehr tun - egal, wieviele Mahnungen in der gleichen Sache noch eintrudeln. Es reicht, dass man einmal widersprochen hat. Dieser Grundsatz ändert sich erst, wenn ein _gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid_ eintrudelt (was in 99,999 Prozent der Fälle nicht passiert, aber auch kein Beinbruch wäre). Dann muss man reagieren. Dazu weiter unten aber mehr....

Das mit der Einschüchterung klappt auch in meinem Fall.


----------



## webwatcher (30 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



merlingerin77 schrieb:


> Bitte drückt ech deutlicher aus.



Bleib mal auf dem Teppich. Ihr wollt etwas von uns und  wir versuchen zu helfen

Wenn du alles gelesen hättest, wüßtest du erstens, dass  persönliche Rechtsberatung verboten ist und  zweitens, dass es keine Patentlösungen gibt. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html


> Muss man der Rechnung überhaupt widersprechen?
> 
> Dazu wirst du von jedem eine andere Antwort hören. Die einen sagen "ja", die anderen "nein". Das ist zwar unbefriedigend, aber es lässt sich nicht ändern. Aus folgendem Grund:
> 
> ...


----------



## GirlfromIpanema (30 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

high five merlingerlin77

genau das wollt ich auch grad zitieren

ich hab ja keine Brieffreundschaft angefangen sondern nur einfach der Rechnung widersprochen


----------



## webwatcher (30 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



GirlfromIpanema schrieb:


> ich hab ja keine Brieffreundschaft angefangen sondern nur einfach der Rechnung widersprochen



Das  ist bereits den Beginn  der Brieffreundschaft.

Empfehle dringend erst zu lesen, dann nachzudenken und erst  dann zu posten


----------



## Pedro1999 (30 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo

Was mich bei "open download"  im Vergleich zu anderen dubiosen Anbietern verunsichert ist die Tatsache, das sie dich zur Registrierung auffordern und dann eben auch auf der gleichen Formularseite darauf hinweisen das es zu Kosten kommt. 
Die Tatsache AGB's akzeptieren zu müssen um gleichzeitig auf ein Widerrufsrecht zu verzichten, erscheint mir der Punkt zu sein an dem man ansetzen könnte.

Ich denke mal was die meisten hier wissen wollen ist eben wie hoch ist Grad der Verschleierung und somit der [...] rechtlich offensichtlich und wieviel eigene Dummheit steckt dahinter bzw. wofür muss ich nun gerade stehen.

Was ich hier aus dem Forum herausnehme ist ein Stück Sicherheit in meinem Verhalten auf den nachfolgenden Spam an Mahnungen und Drohungen.
Was ich geben kann sind Fakten im weiteren Verlauf der Angelegenheit.

In diesem Sinne, schön das es euch gibt...wir lesen uns.

Gruß Pedro

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## mickey mouse (30 September 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

@Pedro1999

Ich wuerd mir keine Sorgen machen wegen des Preises. Das ganze Konzept der Abzockerfirmen funktioniert einfach nicht:

Angenommen, der Preis waere ueberdeutlich zu sehen. Was passiert dann? Es gibt viel weniger getaeuschte Internetsurfer als hier im Forum. Aber diejenigen, die dennoch getaeuscht worden sind, werden natuerlich weiterhin (zu Recht) darauf beharren, dass ihnen die Kostenfolgen nicht bewusst waren. Wie soll der Anbieter (von Gratissoftware notabene) das Gegenteil beweisen? Genau das muss er ja tun! Dann war ich halt blind und taub oder uebermuedet oder sonstwas.

Bei jedem serioesen Anbieter im Internet erfolgt Bezahlung (mit Kreditkarte, Paypal, Ueberweisung, etc.) vor der Lieferung. Das geht vom Buchhandel ueber Flugscheine bis zu etwas unmoralischeren Angeboten immer so. Dann faellt es dem Kunden, der bereits bezahlt hat, nicht mehr so einfach zu behaupten, ihm waeren die Kostenfolgen nicht bekannt gewesen, oder gar er haette eine Gratisleistung erwartet.

In diesem Sinne funktioniert das ganze Konzept der Abzockerfirmen einfach nicht. Zivilrechtlich ist eine Leistung, basierend auf einem nicht zustande gekommenen Vertrag (wegen Taeuschung) meiner Meinung nach in der Praxis nicht erfolgreich einklagbar. Deshalb verlegt sich die Firmenphilosophie auch aufs Einschuechtern und Drohen.

Freundliche Gruesse,
M.M.


----------



## sunnivah (1 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hi,

mein Sohn hat sich auf Grund eines Tipps in der Schule auch bei opendowanload registriert. Mit fiktiver Adresse, um Spam zu verhindern. Sein Alter hat er auf 1920 datiert. Das alles wurde nicht kontrolliert.

Ärgerlich!

Besonders ärgerlich ist:

Er hat den Link zur Freischaltung allerdings NIE aktiviert und auch KEINE Programme heruntergeladen, weil es ihm plötzlich komisch vorkam und er lieber die Finger davon lassen wollte.

Mit dem Password kommt er gar nicht auf die Seite.

Die Rechnung kam trotzdem, was ich sehr !! bedenklich finde.

Mal abgesehen davon, dass mein Sohn minderjährig ist und der Vertrag damit nichtig, ist es doch so, dass ich im Grunde mit jeder mir bekannten e-mail Adresse und einer fiktiven Adresse dort Anmeldungen generieren kann, um Leuten, die sich nicht ausstehen kann oder ärgern will Rechnungen ins Haus flattern zu lassen.

Die Kosten werden von opendownload ja auch dann eingefordert, wenn die Bestätigungs e-Mail nicht abgeschickt wird.

Schlimmer noch. Theoretisch könnten die Mitarbeiter von opendownload sogar selbst bergeweise e-mail Adressen eingeben, um dann Rechnungen zu verschicken.

Für mich ist des rechtlich mehr als bedenklich.
Das sollte mal einer überprüfen.

Beste Grüße
Sunnivah


----------



## physicus (1 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Tja, das wissen alle, bis auf die verantwortlichen Politiker und Staatsanwälte, die die Anzeigen gegen die Veranwortlichen mangels öffentlichen Interesses einstellen.

Überprüfungen sind zwecklos. Die beanstandeten Seiten werden kosmetisch überarbeitet aber gleichzeitig werden weitere ähnliche Seiten ins Internet gebracht.

LG
P


----------



## Hannes74 (5 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Auch ich hab gestern so eine Rechnung über 96 Euro von *opendownload* bekommen.
Gelaufen ist die Sache wie folgt: Mein Enkel benötigte ein Programm zum Öfnnen von *pdf*. Ich sagte ihm, im Internet gäbe es
dafür *Adobe-reader* kostenlos. Bei der Google-Suche fand er dann etliche Anbieter und ganz weit vorne auch *opendownload.*
Nach dem Anklicken sagte er, dass da eine Registrierung erforderlich sei wenn man den Download von Adobe-reader wolle, 
und das Formulare hat er dann mit meiner Zustimmung ausgefüllt und abgeschickt. Der übliche Download-Vorgang kam aber 
auch danach nicht zustande, und so ging er zurück nach Google, und klicke einen anderen Anbieter an.

Frage: Kann man jetzt aus der IP-Nr einfach ableiten, dass ich einen rechtsverbindlichen Vertrag abgeschlossen habe? 
Da gibt es doch viele Jugendliche, die mal mit dem Familien-PC ins Internet gehen. Wenn da mal was nicht beachtet wird,  
müssen die Erwachsenen dann grundsätzlich all das bezahlen, was den Jugendlichen so untergeschoben wird?

Ob der sogenannte "Aktivierungslink und die Zugangsdaten" jemals angeklickt wurde, kann ich nicht mehr sagen. Es ist eben ein
Familie-PC, und daran sollen ja auch die Kinder ihre Erfahrungen sammeln. Wie soll ich jetzt vorgehen?


----------



## physicus (5 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo!

Weitere Vorgehensweise: Lesen!

Hier sind ein paar nützliche Links dazu:
Dann die üblichen Hinweise:

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Zur Frage ob eine Zahlung das Abo automatisch verlängert
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


Ansonsten fange in diesen Thread bei Seite 1 an. 


LG
P


----------



## webwatcher (5 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Hannes74 schrieb:


> Frage: Kann man jetzt aus der IP-Nr einfach ableiten, dass ich einen rechtsverbindlichen Vertrag abgeschlossen habe?


aus der IP kann man überhaupt nichts ableiten, schon gar nicht Nutzlosanbieter:

IP-Adresse nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger | Augsblog.de
Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de


----------



## agony (5 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Hannes74 schrieb:


> Ob der sogenannte "Aktivierungslink und die Zugangsdaten" jemals angeklickt wurde, kann ich nicht mehr sagen.


 
Das spielt auch gar keine Rolle, die Rechnungen kommen sowieso.
Man könnte denen jetzt einen Musterbrief der Verbraucherzentrale (kein
Vertragsabschluß mit Minderjährige) schicken. Ich selber bin auf diese
Abofalle reingefallen. Ich habe mich von einem Rechtsanwalt der Verbraucherzentrale wegen opendownload.de beraten lassen. Seine
Empfehlung an mich: Rechnungen, Mahnschreiben ignorieren, bei 
einem Mahnbescheid vom Gericht widerspruch einlegen.


----------



## Liongirl (6 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hi nochmal,

mich macht gerade wieder eine Sache stutzig. Da ich regelmäßig meine Schufa online checke (wie gerade eben), sehe ich das am 09.09. (also wo ich mich bei opendownload angemeldet habe, und sonst nirgends anders) eine anfrage an die schufa von Domnowski Inkasso GmbH über mich gemacht wurde. Ich wüsste nicht, das ich davon mal was gehört habe, und am 9.9. habe ich mich nirgendwo anders angemeldet oder sonstiges. Das inkasso kenne ich nicht. Kann das echt sein, dass die nach Anmeldung meinerseits auf deren Seite, sofort ne Schufaauskunft einholen können über mich???? Ich meine ich habe ja blöderweise meine Richtigen daten im Formular angegeben, da ich dachte dies wäre was seriöses (im nachhinein ist man immerschlauer^^). Über eure Meinung dazu würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Liongirl


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Liongirl schrieb:


> Da ich regelmäßig meine Schufa online checke (wie gerade eben), sehe ich das am 09.09. (also wo ich mich bei opendownload angemeldet habe, und sonst nirgends anders) eine anfrage an die schufa von Domnowski Inkasso GmbH über mich gemacht wurde.


Es gibt wenige Informationen über den Laden (außer Eigen/Werbung )  
Sie sind  Vertragspartner der SCHUFA Holding AG
hier taucht  der Name in einem Forum auf
Sparidee und Domnowski Inkasso Teil 2

ob das jetzt Zufall ist oder  ein  anderer  Vorgang eine  Rolle spielt 
läßt sich zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht beantworten.
Google liefert jedenfalls  bisher keinen Zusammenhang


----------



## Liongirl (6 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort und dem Link. Ich denke mal, dass ich es spätestens erfahren werde, wenn ich eventuell Post von denen bekomme. Falls schon jemand inkassopost bekommen hat, würde ich mich über ne PN oder so freuen, ob es dieses Inkasso ist. Ansonsten melde ich mich, wenn ich post habe. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es was anderes betrifft...... Hab aber bis jetzt erst die 1. Mahnung von opendownload. Kann noch was dauern zum Inkassobrief denke ich mal.

Liebe Grüße

Bibi


----------



## bernhard (6 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Eventuell den Rat einer Verbraucherzentrale hinzuziehen: Mir wird mit einem Schufa-Eintrag gedroht


----------



## borsti (6 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Mallo,

ich reihe mich mal ein in die opendownloader und bin gestern auf der Suche nach einem download der neuen Gimp Version über diese Adresse gestolpert und klar, erstmal auf die Nase gefallen.
Von Preistransparents der Internetseite vor allem der klaren und deutlichen Hervorhebung  kann m.M. nicht die Rede sein.
Gut, ich habe das Formular ausgefüllt und die leicht blau hervorgehobenen Hinweise gesehen, jedoch den in grau gehaltenen Verzicht auf das Widerspruchsrecht  übersehen.
Vielleicht ist ja doch noch hilfreich den Aktivierungslink nicht angeklickt zu haben. 
Zumindest kann dann der Satz nicht in der Rechnung auftauchen, die ich, nachdem ich sehr lange hier gelesen habe, bekommen werde.
Mein erster Widerspruch, den ich noch am selben Tag per Mail abschickte brachte natürlich nicht den erhofften Erfolg. Den interessierte es nicht, dass ich ihnen mitteilte den Aktivierungslink nicht ausgeführt habe und somit den Dienst nicht in Anspruch genommen habe.
Aber egal, wenn die Rechnung kommt gibt es noch ein Schreiben dazu und dann wird ausgesessen.
Mir ist aber bei weiteren Recherchen im Internet folgendes aufgefallen im Zusammenhang mit MD.
Da wurde ein Verstoss gegen den § 1PAngV Pkt.1 und Pkt.6 in deren AGB festgestellt in der Art, dass keine Endpreise angegeben wurden sind und diese nicht, wie vorgeschrieben, leicht erkennbar und deutlich lesbar gestaltet sind.
Das ist auch bei den opendownloadern der Fall. Da steht eben nur  acht (in Zahlen: 8) Euro pro Monat inkl. der Mehrwertsteuer im AGB.
Ich habe mir per Screenshot sowieso erstmal alles relevante abgespeichert.
Das wäre doch auch noch ein Ansatzpunkt, dass dieser "Vertrag" dadurch ungültig ist.

Gruß, der Borstige


----------



## heaty (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Auch bei ebay wurde auf opendownload hingewiesen und dass "Content Services Ltd. " eine bekannte []firma sei. Das weiss ich aber auch erst seit einige Minuten.
Mein Sohn (14) hat mir nämlich gestanden, dass er einen Vertrag mit opendownload abgeschlossen hatte, als er versuchte, das (eigentlich kostenlose) Programm "Openoffice" aus dem Netz zu ziehen.
Ich frage mich, ob man trotz des Verzichtes auf  das Widerspruchsrecht nicht doch dm Vertragsabschluss widersprechen kann (z.B. weil das Wort "Widerspruchsrecht " in der Anmeldung blau hervorgehoben ist, das Wort "verzichte" jedoch nicht)


----------



## Wembley (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



heaty schrieb:


> Mein Sohn (14) hat mir nämlich gestanden, dass er einen Vertrag mit opendownload abgeschlossen hatte,


Hat er das wirklich?

Zu empfehlen ist:

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Auch das ist hochinteressant:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## stoph (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

moin, moin!

auch ich habe post von opendownload bekommen und hatte ersteinmal angst:

2 jahresvertrag = 192€ , kein wiederrufsrecht, bei falschen angaben liegt ein betrugsversuch = strafanzeige!!!

diese angst konnte mir dieses forum und die geposteten links ersteinmal lindern. dafür vielen dank an alle. ich werde den rat annehmen, nicht reagieren und die sache aussitzen.

trotzdem habe ich noch eine frage: nehmen wir mal den schlimmsten fall an und opendownload möchte nach etlichen mahnungen und drohungen, auf die ich nicht reagiert habe, vor gericht ziehen. dann müsste ich irgendwann ein mahnbescheid vom gericht bekommen. 
meine frage: kommt dieser mahnbescheid per post? wahrscheinlich schon da es sich um ein seriöses gericht handelt.

aber woher haben die dann meine adresse? meine anmeldung auf opendownload war ein fake. können die dann über meine ip die richtige adresse rausfinden und ans gericht weitergeben?

nochmals danke der stoph


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



stoph schrieb:


> meine frage: kommt dieser mahnbescheid per post? wahrscheinlich schon da es sich um ein seriöses gericht handelt.


Gerichte sind immer seriös...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html
Echte (gerichtliche) Mahnbescheide sind in der Nutzlosbranche extrem selten.
ein Blitzschlag ist bedeutend wahrscheinlicher. Außerdem wäre es noch immer kein Beinbruch. 



stoph schrieb:


> aber woher haben die dann meine adresse?


Haben sie sie?  Es wäre deren  Bier nachzuweisen, dass sie legal erworben wurde


stoph schrieb:


> können die dann über meine ip die richtige adresse rausfinden und ans gericht weitergeben?


IP-Adresse nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger | Augsblog.de
Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de


----------



## katzenjens (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



stoph schrieb:


> meine frage: kommt dieser mahnbescheid per post? wahrscheinlich schon da es sich um ein seriöses gericht handelt.


Ein Mahnbescheid kommt per Post. Wahrscheinlichkeit bei solchen Anbietern jedoch unter 0,001%.



stoph schrieb:


> aber woher haben die dann meine adresse? meine anmeldung auf opendownload war ein fake. können die dann über meine ip die richtige adresse rausfinden und ans gericht weitergeben?



Wenn die Deine Adresse nicht von der Anmeldung haben, bekommen sie die auch nicht vom Internetanbieter. Über die IP bekommen die nix raus. Das Gericht hat mit der IP-Adresse erstmal gar nix zu tun.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...vorlage-einer-ip-und-persoenlicher-daten.html


Aber wie gesagt, alles theoretischer Kram. Es wird ausschliesslich mit psychischen Druck gearbeitet, mehr nicht. Nur wer diesem Druck unnötigerweise nachgibt, hat verloren.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Gallhofer (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Liebe Leute,

Ich habe auch eine Rechnung von von Convent Services (Praktisch eine [ edit] firma) erhalten. Eine Rechnung mit Drohungen!!
Was bedeutet das? Nun ich habe noch nie eine Rechnung von einer seriösen Firma mit solchen Drohungen erhalten. 
Für mich sind die "Erklärungen zu der Rechung" allein schon ein schlagender Beweis, dass der "Vertrag" durch Irreführung zustandegekommen ist, und damit natürlich ungültig. 
Das gibt ja der Rechnungsleger praktisch selber mit seiner Erklärung zu. Den er erklärt sehr ausführend warum er die Rechnung gelegt hat. Das heisst: Der Rechnungsleger weiss sehr gut, dass Alle die sich bei OPENDOWNLOAD registriert haben, niemals die Absicht hatten mit Ihm in ein Vertrag einzugehen und selbstverständlich seine "Preise" übersehen haben. 
Der Rechnungsleger hatte die Webseite mit Absicht so Irreführend gestalltet, dass er sich sogar genötigt fühlt diese seltsame Erklärung bei der 1. Rechnung dazuzuschreiben.
Ansonsten bräuchte er ja nicht schon bei der ersten Rechnung solche langatmige  Erklärungen abgeben und dann noch zu drohen ja nötigen, wenn er nicht selbst eine Betrugsabsicht vorhatte.

Liebe 
Grüsse
Gallhofer


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Oktober 2008)

*Opendownload Rechnung brauche Hilfe!*

Ich bin 14 Jahre alt und habe mich bei der Internetadresse opendownload.de angemeldet um etwas herunterzuladen.
In den AGB´s war festgelegt das ich einen Betrag in höhe von 96 euro zu zahlen habe und ich habe zugestimmt ohne die AGB´s gelesen zu haben direkt daneben stand, dass ich aufs Wiederspruchsrecht verzichte nun habe ich das Programm Open office dort heruntergeladen und nach 2 wochen kam dann die Rechnung.

Soll ich zahlen??, Welche Rechte habe ich?, Ist es rechtens wenn ich nicht zahle?

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr möglichst bald antwortet


----------



## JHottner (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Wollte am 02.10.08 open office auf meinen neuen eeepc kostenlos downladen und bin ebenfalls in die Abo-falle von open download geraten.
Den blassen Kostenhinweis am rechten Rand habe ich auf dem kleinen Desktop gar nicht gesehen. Den Vezicht auf das Widerrufsrecht mit Mausklick auf AGB habe ich ebenfalls übersehen. Bin bestimmt nicht der Einzige.
Nachdem ein Widerruf über die Kontaktmail nicht klappte (kam dauernd "geben sie Ihre Kundendaten richtig ein") habe ich soeben einen schriftlichen Wideruf per Einschreiben mit Rückschein an die angegebene Adresse 
Content Support team, Mundenheimer Straße 70, Mannheim geschickt. Leider gilt das Widerufsrecht angeblich nicht bei Abos bis 200€. Rechnung hab ich noch nicht erhalten, habe auf meine Vetragsrechts-schutzversicherung hingewiesen und lasse es notfalls auf eine Klage ankommen. Einer Sammelklage würde ich mich ggf. anschließen.


----------



## webwatcher (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



JHottner schrieb:


> Einer Sammelklage würde ich mich ggf. anschließen.


Es gibt  in Deutschland keine Sammelklage 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


----------



## agony (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



JHottner schrieb:


> ..habe ich soeben einen schriftlichen Wideruf per Einschreiben mit Rückschein an die angegebene Adresse
> Content Support team, Mundenheimer Straße 70, Mannheim geschickt. .


 
Schade um die Briefmarke, das ist deren Antwort:

"Durch den Verzicht auf das Widerrufsrecht haben Sie nicht mehr die Möglichkeit
Ihren Vertrag zu widerrufen, Rechtsgrundlage hierfür ist § 312d Abs.3 Nr.2
BGB. Die Dienstleistung beginnt sofort nach Anmeldung.
Somit können wir Ihren Widerruf nicht akzeptieren. "

Lehn dich locker zurück und lass die Abz... schreiben was sie wollen. 
Ist eh nur Unsinn, was die von sich geben.


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



agony schrieb:


> Schade um die Briefmarke,


Über den Sinn bzw.  Unsinn von Brieffreundschaften mit Nutzlosseitenbetreibern 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Hannes74 (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ich hab in der Sache mal recherchiert. 
Ein neuer PC mit Betriebssystem XP oder Vista beinhaltet in der Regel kein Programm zum Öffnen von pdf-Dateien. Leute, die sich einen neuen PC oder Laptop gekauft haben, müssen also in Goggle nach dem kostenlosen Programm Adobe-Reader suchen.
In der Google-Liste der Anbieter steht nun auch ganz vorn (seltsam, heute nicht mehr ganz vorn) der Anbieter *opendownload.de*. Ein wunderbarer Platz also für Fallensteller.
Wer nun hier klickt, der kommt zu einer Seite, wo direkt *im Blickfeld* Folgendes steht: *"Bitte füllen Sie alle Formularfelder vollständig aus. Nach Anmeldung steht Ihnen Adobe Reader 9.0 als Download zur Verfügung" *. Das ist ja genau das, was die Leute suchen. Also füllt man das Anmeldeformular aus.
Am Rande und außerhalb des Blickfeldes, wo im Allgemeinen die Werbespots stehen, und wo man erfahrungsgemäß selten hinschaut, da steht dann noch "Durch Drücken des Buttons ANMELDEN entstehen Ihnen Kosten von 96 Euro inkl. Mehrwertsteuer pro Jahr .." .Doch das wird meistens übersehen, worauf das Ganze meines Erachtens ja auch ausgelegt ist.

Die Berechnung der [ edit] geht also auf. Besonders der Neuling akzeptiert beschämt die spätere Rechnung. Sein neuer PC ist nun um fast 200 Euro teurer geworden, die ganze Freude weicht nun der Betrübnis und dem Ärger, hab schon Jugendliche gesehen, die den Tränen nahe waren.

Scheußlich, diese [ edit] , fast so wie sich's derzeit bei den Banken herauskristallisiert. Die kleinen Leute ausnehmen bis aufs Blut. Die Gier der 
maßlosen Ausbeuter kennt keine Grenzen, und auf welcher Seite steht unsere Justiz?  Mal abwarten ....


----------



## webwatcher (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Hannes74 schrieb:


> In der Google-Liste der Anbieter steht nun auch ganz vorn (seltsam, heute nicht mehr ganz vorn) der Anbieter *opendownload.de*. Ein wunderbarer Platz also für Fallensteller.


Aber gelb hinterlegt, was Werbung bedeutet, die immer mit besonderer  Vorsicht zu geniessen ist.
  Leider scheint dies vielen  unerfahrenen  Usern nicht bekannt zu sein und wird möglicherweise auch 
bewußt in Kauf genommen . 
"pecunia non olet"

Der echte Adobe Download steht an  erster  Stelle der echten Treffer


----------



## Zoppo (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Moin! Ich bin auch dummerweise drauf reingefallen! Gibt es schon User die weiter gekommen sind? Die einen Richter eingeschaltet haben? Die richtigen Kontakt mit dem Betreiber hatten? Die Angeruft hatte?

Würde mich gerne über eine Antwort freuen.


----------



## bernhard (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Zoppo schrieb:


> Die richtigen Kontakt mit dem Betreiber hatten?


Erfahrungsgemäß bringt das Betroffene nicht weiter. Der hilft ja nicht raus. Der lebt von denen, die er reinziehen kann.


----------



## Liongirl (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Aber gelb hinterlegt, was Werbung bedeutet, die immer mit besonderer Vorsicht zu geniessen ist.
> Leider scheint dies vielen unerfahrenen Usern nicht bekannt zu sein und wird möglicherweise auch
> bewußt in Kauf genommen .


 
Tatsächlich wusste ich das mit der farbigen hinterlegung nicht, und habe nie drauf geachtet. Danke für den hinweis. Werde in zukunft immer drauf achten.


----------



## Zoppo (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Aber bisher hat hier keiner die Dienste der Seite in anspruch genommen. Keiner hat hier was gedownloaded. Was ist wenn man herausfindet das man gar nichts downloaden kann?


----------



## JHottner (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Eine Anfrage über das angegebene Kontaktformular auf www:Support-online-center.com ist offensichtlich nicht möglich. Es kommt immer der Hinweis "bitte korrigieren sie ihre Kundendaten". Der Nutzwert des Abos ist null, kein normaler Mensch wurde wissentlich und willentlich wegen open office einen so teuren vertrag abschießen.


----------



## dvill (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Auch mal lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## JHottner (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Irreführen ist auch die Namensähnlichkeit "open office" zu "opendownload". Unter google stand als Suchergebnis für open office auch in meinem Fall an erster Stelle die seite von opendownload. Niemand denkt, dass für open office Kosten entstehen.


----------



## Hannes74 (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



JHottner schrieb:


> Eine Anfrage über das angegebene Kontaktformular auf www:Support-online-center.com ist offensichtlich nicht möglich. Es kommt immer der Hinweis "bitte korrigieren sie ihre Kundendaten". Der Nutzwert des Abos ist null, kein normaler Mensch wurde wissentlich und willentlich wegen open office einen so teuren vertrag abschießen.



Das kann ich bestätigen. Ein erneuter Versuch mit dem Kontaktformular am nächsten Tag hat dann aber doch noch geklappt.


----------



## dvill (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Wird gerade drauflosgeschrieben oder auch mal gelesen?


----------



## Hannes74 (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



JHottner schrieb:


> Irreführen ist auch die Namensähnlichkeit "open office" zu "opendownload". Unter google stand als Suchergebnis für open office auch in meinem Fall an erster Stelle die seite von opendownload. Niemand denkt, dass für open office Kosten entstehen.



Frage: Steht unter google als Suchergebnis für open office immer noch opendownload an erster Stelle? Wenn nicht, worauf ist das plötzliche Fehlen von opendownload zurückzuführen?


----------



## webwatcher (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Hannes74 schrieb:


> Frage: Steht unter google als Suchergebnis für open office immer noch opendownload an erster Stelle?


Es steht noch immer da.  


dvill schrieb:


> Wird gerade drauflosgeschrieben oder auch mal gelesen?


Offensichtlich wird hier nicht gelesen.

Es ist gelb hinterlegt also Werbung. Ist das endlich begriffen?


----------



## Zoppo (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Auf der Seite wurde nun was geändert! Bei der Registierung sind nun rechts die ganzen Kosten!!!


----------



## Zoppo (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Sry wegen dem doppel Post.

Ich habe gerade von meinem DV Lehrer eine gute Seite bekommen 

InternetText


----------



## JHottner (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Es fehlt die schriftliche Widerrufsbelehrung bzw die Widerufsbelehrung auf der Anmeldeseite.
Gilt der Verzicht auf das Widerrufsrecht per Mausklick zusammen mit Bestätigung der AGB überhaupt?


----------



## agony (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Mein Rechtsanwalt von der Verbraucherzentrale hat mir gesagt, das überhaupt kein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist.. Das Widerrufsrecht braucht man ja eigentlich nur
wenn ein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist.


----------



## JHottner (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Falls es wirklich zu einer Klage kommt, wäre es vielleicht hilfreich, eine Liste von reingefallenen Usern aufzulegen.
Ich glaube, dass hier auch erfahrene Nutzer reingelegt wurden. Wer schon zigmal die AGB beim runterladen von kostenloser software bestätigt hat, schaut schon aus Routine nicht mehr genau hin und übersieht, dass er damit gleichzeitig den sonst völlig unüblichen Verzicht auf Widerruf erklärt . Offensichtlich wurde die neuen Anmeldeseiten durchausgebuffte Psychologen gestaltet.
Wer schaut schon rechts an den Rand, wo sonst Werbung steht, wenn er Eingabefelder genau ausfüllen soll?


----------



## agony (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ja, bei mir war das so, das ich nach einem Computercrash, sehr
sehr schnell den Acrobat Reader brauchte, um ein Dokument aus-
zudrucken. Es ist klar das dieses Programm nicht zum Verkauf an-
geboten werden darf - und so dachte ich in der Hektik das da wohl
nichts schief gehen kann. Kurz nach dem drücken des Anmeldebuttons, 
hatte ich dann schon eine Ahnung, wo ich jetzt gelandet sein könnte :wall:
Eine Liste von reingefallenen Usern ist eigentlich nicht nötig. Die Ver-
braucherzentrale bei der ich war hat momentan jede Menge zu tun mit Leuten die sich wegen dieser Abz..- Seite melden. Man könnte höchstens
ein paar Euros zusammenlegen  und mit geringem Kostenrisiko eine negative Feststellungsklage erwirken. Das kann dann richtig teuer für
die Betreiber der Seite werden. Bislang gingen die bekannten Verfahren positiv aus.


----------



## agony (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Also ich hätte Lust die zu verklagen, der Tritt in den Hintern wäre mir schon
ein paar Euro wert


----------



## Reducal (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Aber bitte doch, hier waren schon viele "Schwätzer", die meinten entsprechende Klage ins Auge fassen zu wollen. Nur wenige waren letztlich tatsächlich dazu wirklich willens und fähig.


----------



## dvill (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Der Betreiber ist im deutschen Handelsregister eingetragen und freut sich möglicherweise über das volle Programm.

Die Verbraucherzentrale HH sucht Interessenten:

Was kann ich tun, um den Betreibern das Handwerk zu legen


----------



## Bart0815 (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo,

habe seit Freitag auch Probleme mit Opendownload. Habe mich unwissentlich bei diesem Verein angemeldet, und erst später gemerkt das dies kostenpflichtig ist. Nun ist mein Problem das seit gestern die Kosten klar auf der Website auf der Anmeldemaske bekanntgegeben werden, ich mir die ursprüngliche Seite aber nicht per Screenshot gesichert habe :wall:
Wie würdet ihr in so einem Fall vorgehen ? Hat man da eine Chance ? Oder sollte man zahlen ?


----------



## mickey mouse (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Guten Morgen,

Von einer Liste würde ich abraten. Viele haben sich nur mit fake-Namen auf der Internet-Seite angemeldet. Eine Liste mit solchen Usern wäre viel zu brisant; ja höchstwahrscheinlich würde man sich gar nicht dafür zur Verfügung stellen.

Viel wichtiger ist, dass möglichst viele Betroffene diese Seite finden und *nicht zahlen*. Das schmerzt die Anbieter letztlich am meisten. Über diese sehr wichtige und gute Anti-Betrugs-Seite im Internet können wir zudem in Kontakt miteinenander bleiben, um interessante Entwicklungen, die über das bekannte Mass der Nutzlosbranche hinausgehen, schnell untereinander zu kommunizieren.

Ich jedenfalls lese weiterhin regelmässig in diesem Thread.

Freundliche Grüsse,
M.M.


----------



## webwatcher (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Bart0815 schrieb:


> Wie würdet ihr in so einem Fall vorgehen ?


Den Thread lesen, es ist alles schon mehrfach erklärt


----------



## mickey mouse (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

@Bart: Die Kosten sind überhaupt nicht klar. *Lies einfach mal den ganzen Thread.* Die Internet-Seite hat sich seit meiner Anmeldung vor mehr als 2 bis 3 Wochen nicht verändert. Du kannst den Screenshot auch heute noch nachholen. Ist allerdings mM nach vergebene Liebesmühe. :-p

Freundlichen Gruss,
M.M.


----------



## webwatcher (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



mickey mouse schrieb:


> Die Internet-Seite hat sich seit meiner Anmeldung vor mehr als 2 bis 3 Wochen nicht verändert.


Internetseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt und können beliebig manipuliert werden.
 Dies gilt  ganz besonders für Seiten, die über Werbelinks aufgerufen werden  wie bei dieser Seite.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## Gallhofer (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Theoretisch könnten die doch die Aktivierung nach dem sie die Code bekanntgegeben haben selbst vornehmen. Die IP-Adresse hat man ja schon. 
Am besten gar nicht auf die Droh-Briefe reagieren, sondern ungeöffnet an den Absender retour senden mit der Aufschrift : "retour an den Absender" und im nächsten Postkasten einwerfen. Man muss ja keinen Brief erhalten haben.(Wenn nicht eingeschrieben) Wie schon gesagt; Nur wenn ein eingeschriebener Brief vom Gericht kommen sollte, ist dies zu übernehmen und zu reagieren, ansonsten können auch jene Briefe die von Inkassobüros oder irgendwelchen Anwälten kommen egal ob eingeschrieben oder nicht ungeöffnet zurückgeschickt werden.

Mit jeden Reagieren auf Briefe gibt man dennen Informationen, die sie gegen einen versuchen zu nützen. 

Ich würde auch anonyme Anzeigen gegen die Inkassobüros oder Anwälte an den jeweiligen Staatsanwaltschaft versenden. Wegen Verdacht auf organisierten betrügerischen Internet-Abzocke. Je mehr solche Briefe bei der Staatsanwaltschaft einlangen desto besser. Es geht darum auf diese Firmen aufmerksam zu machen und ihre Glaubwürdigkeit zu nachhaltig zu erschüttern. 

Lg
Gallhofer


----------



## bernhard (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Schwachsinn.

Anonyme Anzeigen sind feige, nützen nichts und belastet uns alle selbst.

Sinnvolle Tipps gibt es hier genug. Erst nachdenken, dann schreiben.


----------



## Bart0815 (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

@ Mickey Mouse,

danke für die Antwort, hat sich die Seite wirklich seit 2 - 3 Wochen nicht verändert ? Ich meine bei meiner Anmeldung am Freitag keine Kosten neben der Anmeldemaske gesehen zu haben, vielleicht hab ich es aber auch übersehen :wall:
Habe den Thread bisher schon mehrmals durchgelesen. Hat jemand den schon Mahnungen oder Drohungen erhalten ? Habe bisher nur was von Rechnungen gelesen. Wie ich es bisher gelesen habe geht ihr so vor, das erstmal einfach nicht gezahlt wird. Hat sich schon jemand Rat von einem Anwalt oder der Verbraucherzentrale geholt ? Was sagen die dazu ? Mein Rechtsgefühl sagt mir zwar auch, das dies nicht richtig ist, bin aber kein Jurist und würde gerne etwas Offizielles hören, was auch Verbindlich ist.


----------



## Gallhofer (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



bernhard schrieb:


> Schwachsinn.
> 
> Anonyme Anzeigen sind feige, nützen nichts und belastet uns alle selbst.
> 
> Sinnvolle Tipps gibt es hier genug. Erst nachdenken, dann schreiben.


 
Kann schon sein, dass feige aber solche Leute sollte man mit ihren eigenen Waffen bekämpfen. Da hat sich einer Art System aufgetan, der darauf spezialisiert ist, Leute egal in welcher Form abzuzocken. Da arbeiten wohlwissend Inkassobüros, Anwälte und eben diese Websitebetreiber eng Hand in Hand zusammen. So was nenne ich eine Organisation oder ein System der eben mit der Absicht aufgebaut wurde um Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. 

Lg
Gallhofer


----------



## agony (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Bart0815 schrieb:


> Hat sich schon jemand Rat von einem Anwalt oder der Verbraucherzentrale geholt ? Was sagen die dazu ?


 
Ja, http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/54304-opendownload-de-7.html#post252454

Ich habe das mit der „negativen Feststellungsklage“ schon ernst gemeint,
werde mich mal informieren was sowas kostet. Für den Fall das das doch 
eine finanzielle Belastung ist, könnte man es ja vielleicht mit einer 
kleinen Spendenaktion machen, falls genügend Leute hier Interesse
daran haben.


*"Wer möchte die [.....] verklagen?*
Einige Verbraucher haben, um dem Mahnungsspuk ein Ende zu setzen, ihrerseits die Betreiber der Abofallen verklagt. Das Gericht sollte feststellen, dass kein Anspruch bestünde („negative Feststellungsklage“). Bislang gingen die bekannten Verfahren positiv aus. Die Gegenseite lenkte ein, gab die entsprechende Erklärung ab und übernahm alle Kosten. 
Wer möchte das auch? Schicken Sie eine mail an [email protected] . Es handelt sich aber nicht um eine Sammelklage, sondern man muss als Verbraucher individuell auf Unterlassung klagen. Es besteht ein (geringes) Kostenrisiko, andererseits die Chance, dass der „Gegenseite“ erhebliche Kosten entstehen und dass das Bombardement der Mahnungen gestoppt wird. Möglich ist das aber nur, wenn die Betreiber ihren Sitz in Deutschland haben. Wir nennen Ihnen auf Anfrage Anwälte, die mit solchen Verfahren bereits Erfolg hatten."


----------



## physicus (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo!

Hier ist ein Linz zu einer Verbraucherzentrale:
InternetText

Sollte das nicht ausreichen, bleibt nur noch der Weg zu Anwalt oder Verbreaucherzentrale (in D) oder VKI (in Ö). 


Webseiten sind nicht in Stein gemeisselt. Das Layout kann sehr schnell und einfach geändert werden... 

LG
P


----------



## jons (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Mein Vater hat jetzt die E-mail mit dem Wiederspruch die Rechnung zu bezahlen, da ich erst 14 bin schon das 2. mal gesendet, beide male konnte sie nicht zugestellt werden. Könnte das von der Seite beabsichtigt sein oder liegt das an meinem E-mail Programm?
jons


----------



## Hannes74 (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> Aber bitte doch, hier waren schon viele "Schwätzer", die meinten entsprechende Klage ins Auge fassen zu wollen. Nur wenige waren letztlich tatsächlich dazu wirklich willens und fähig.


Das hat doch damit zu tun, dass einer Gruppe zuerst mal ein aktiver Kopf vorstehen muss. 
Wer hat heute noch Zeit dazu und wer will es machen? Da gibts viel Aufwand, da muss man geistig gut drauf sein, und eine Menge Hintergrundkenntnisse gehören wohl auch dazu. 
Und noch was: Wenn die Justiz allein nicht mal mit diesen Abzockern fertig wird, mit wessen Hilfe soll denn dieser "aktive Kopf"  eine Klage erfolgreich durchziehen? 
Alle Beiträge hier im Forum zeigen doch die große Hilflosigkeit, die von unserem derzeitigen Rechtssystem ausgeht. Der Schwache ist nicht ausreichend geschützt. Es gibt Lücken genug, um immer wieder seine Arglosigkeit auszunutzen und ihn dadurch seiner letzten Cents zu berauben.
Arglosigkeit ist nicht Dummheit, es ist ein Ur-Vertrauen auf die Redlichkeit der Mitmenschen. Schade, dass wir es unseren Kindern schon so frühzeitig austreiben müssen.


----------



## webwatcher (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Bart0815 schrieb:


> bin aber kein Jurist und würde gerne etwas Offizielles hören, was auch Verbindlich ist.


das wirst du hier nicht lesen, da persönliche Rechtsberatung verboten ist und das hier ein Forum und kein Verbraucherberatung oder Anwaltsseite  ist. Da außerdem mal wieder wie in andern Threads immer wieder dieselben Fragen gestellt werden, ohne  auch nur im geringstem die Postings mit den Links auf allgemeingültigen Ratschlägen  zu lesen, die schon mehrfach gepostet worden: 

Thread vorübergehend geschlossen um Zeit zum Lesen und  hoffentlich Denken zu geben.

PS: mal sehen, was jetzt passiert, wenn er wieder offen ist


----------



## jupp11 (9 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



JHottner schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass hier auch erfahrene Nutzer reingelegt wurden.


Glaube ich kaum, erfahrene User wissen, dass gelb hinterlegt "Treffer" keine Treffer sind 
sondern (brutale) Werbung (wurde weiter vorne schon erklärt )


JHottner schrieb:


> Falls es wirklich zu einer Klage kommt, wäre es vielleicht hilfreich, eine Liste von reingefallenen Usern aufzulegen.


Auf ein Klage solcher "Betreiber"  werden die User bis zum Sankt Nimmerleinstag warten. 
Bisher haben es in drei Jahren ganze zweimal "Anbieter" versucht und  sind dabei auf die Nase gefallen. 
Es ist contraproduktiv hier völlig unbegründete Panik zu verbreiten.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Oktober 2008)

*Browser Hijacker und "opendownload.de"*

Möchte wissen, wie viele Leute versucht haben, Anti-Viren Software herunterzuladen, dies aber nicht gelungen ist, weil noch ein Browser-Hijacker aktiv war und schlussendlich bei der Suche die Seite "opendownload.de" aufgetaucht ist. (Die Seite gehört einer [ edit] irma und wird im Forum "Allgemein" abgehandelt.

Wäre interessant herauszufinden, ob die Firma auch mit Browser-Hijackern arbeitet...

... nur so eine Idee


----------



## JHottner (9 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> "Glaube ich kaum, erfahrene User wissen, dass gelb hinterlegt "Treffer" keine Treffer sind
> sondern (brutale) Werbung (wurde weiter vorne schon erklärt )"


 
Also bei mir (t-online browser 6.0) ist stehen die im google (Deuschland)-Suchergebnis für open office noch immer auf Platz 1 uns sind nicht gelb hinterlegt.
Bei open office hat doch jeder "kostenlos" im Hinterkopf.
Wegen der Ähnlichkeit zu open download ist man in der Eile, dann auch nicht mehr ganz so extrem vorsichtig.


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



JHottner schrieb:


> Also bei mir (t-online browser 6.0) ist stehen die im google (Deuschland)-Suchergebnis für open office noch immer auf Platz 1 uns sind nicht gelb hinterlegt.


openoffice - Google-Suche
aber rechts, was ebenfalls  immer Werbung ist, steht sogar drüber: * Anzeigen *



JHottner schrieb:


> Wegen der Ähnlichkeit zu open download ist man in der Eile, dann auch nicht mehr ganz so extrem vorsichtig.


Das ist immer ganz gefährlich. Im WWW darf man *nie *in Eile sein.  Die Gefahr  lauert immer und überall.


----------



## Williams (9 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ich wollte mir heute ICQ runterladen und bin leider auf der Seite von OpenDownload gelandet.Als ich meine Daten eingegeben hatte kam ja die Mail an meine Email-Adresse.Da bin ich leider erst stutzig geworden und habe den Link in der Bestätigungsmail nicht geklickt.
Kann mir da jetzt was passieren? Es kann ja auch jemand ganz anderes einfach meine Daten eingegeben haben,was soll ich machen? Einfach gar nix machen und abwarten?


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Williams schrieb:


> Kann mir da jetzt was passieren?


Der Mond kann dir auf den Kopf fallen


Williams schrieb:


> ,was soll ich machen?


Lesen, es ist alles schon durchgekaut


----------



## Williams (9 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ja besten Dank für so ne Antwort!  Gelesen hab ich das alles schon,ich bin mir trotzdem nicht sicher ob ich das noch widerrufen soll oder einfach gar nix machen soll.


----------



## webwatcher (9 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

persönliche Rechtsberatung "tu dies, tu das" gibt es hier nicht



SEP schrieb:


> Allerdings dabei beachten: *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird
> hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz).* Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen , bzw. die Überlegungen zu angeblich abgeschlossenen Internet-Verträgen nicht ausreicht, wird geraten, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.


----------



## dvill (9 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> Hinweis an alle, die unsicher sind und aus Angst zahlen wollen: Wenn Sie zahlen, schaden Sie nicht nur sich selber. Sie tragen auch dazu bei, dass die Gaunerei nicht aufhört. Denn so lange sich das Spielchen „lohnt“, wird es diese irreführenden Internet-Seiten geben.
> 
> Erst dann, wenn alle stur bleiben und niemand mehr zahlt, wird der Spuk mit den Abofallen aufhören!
> 
> Und warnen Sie Ihre Freunde und Bekannten, damit auch die nicht zahlen!


InternetText


----------



## pontex (9 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Bin letzte Woche beim download von open office ebenfalls irrtümlich bei opendownload gelandet.
Von einem Kostenhinweis beim Ausfüllen des Formulars und einem Verzicht des Widerrufs beim Bestätigen der AGB habe ich nichts bemerkt. 
Nachdem ich beim Suchen nach einer anderen kostenlosen software erneut auf dieser Seite gelandet bin (email-Adresse schon vorhanden) hab ich endlich den Schlamassel bemerkt.
Habe anhand eines Musterbriefes sofort per Einschreiben mit Rückschein einen unterstellten Vertrag hilfsweise widerrufen, vorsorglich hilfsweise wegen Täuschung und Irrtum angefochten und vorsorglich gekündigt.
Nach Lesen dieser Forumshinweise lehne ich mich beruhigt und dankbar zurück und mache bis zum Eingang einer gerichtlichen Mahnung garnichts. Sollte es im äußersten Extremfall zu einer Klage kommen ist mir das auch wurscht, da ich Vertragsrechtsschutz habe. Sollte ich bei Gericht verlieren bringen mich die 200€ auch nicht um.
Freiwillig rücke ich nichts raus.


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



pontex schrieb:


> Sollte es im äußersten Extremfall zu einer Klage kommen ist mir das auch wurscht, da ich Vertragsrechtsschutz habe.


Du wirst deine Versicherung nicht in Anspruch nehmen müssen.


----------



## pontex (9 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Schlimm, dass es meist  arme Leute (Schüler Studenten, Arbeitslose, Alleinerziehende usw. erwischt), die auf kostenlose software angewiesen sind.


----------



## Reducal (9 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



pontex schrieb:


> Schlimm....


So ein Käse, jeder normal denkende versucht Kohle zu sparen, wo er kann. Selbst bei besser verdienenden ist bekannt, dass es Software für lau gibt und selten gibt von denen jmd. Geld aus, wenn es nicht sein muss. Bei Unternehmen freilich sieht das anders aus, denn die übliche Freeware ist nur für private Anwendungen lizenzfrei.


----------



## maria-w (9 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hier bin ich richtig und in bester Gesellschaft. 

  Auch ich bin am 21.09. über Google auf der Seite gelandet, weil ich nach einem PC-Absturtz den Adobe Reader neu gebraucht habe.  Bevor ich mich irgend wo registriere, überfliege ich die AGB und suche nach Hinweisen wegen evtl. Kosten. Das habe ich auch auf der Seite gemacht. Ich hätte mich dort nie registriert, wenn der jetzt so offensichtliche Hinweis auf die Kosten da schon auf der Seite gewesen wäre. Und schon gar nicht hätte ich auf mein Widerrufsrecht verzichtet. 

  Den Bestätigungslink habe ich gar nicht mehr benutzt, weil ich keine Lust hatte, mich extra für die Mail einzuloggen und mir eingefallen ist, dass ich für kostenlose Downloads einen Link von Chip habe, wo ich mich nicht registrieren muss.

  Am 06.10. kam dann die Rechnung und ich bin aus allen Wolken gefallen. Plötzlich ist auf der Seite groß und breit der Preis zu sehen, in den AGB ist von kostenpflichtig die Rede und man verzichtet auf
  das Widerrufsrecht. Das kann doch nicht sein, dass ich so blind war. Aber vielleicht ist das ja die Erklärung dafür?: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...weis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html#post252486

  In der Bestätigungsmail, die doch auch gleichzeitig die Auftragsbestätigung wäre, ist weder von Kosten die Rede, noch wird die Widerrufsbelehrung dabei, noch steht dabei, dass ich auf die verzichte. Abgesehen davon, entspricht die Belehrung auf der Webseite nicht den gesetzl. Bestimmugen. 

  Also mir wird es ein Vergnügen sein, mich mit den Herrschaften anzulegen. Von mir gibt es kein Geld.

  In diesem Sinne,
maria-w


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



maria-w schrieb:


> Von mir gibt es kein Geld.



Und von denen gibt es weder Mahnbescheid noch Prozess.
Damit wärt Ihr Euch eigentlich schon einig. 
6-8 Mahnbriefe und ein paar Monate später werden die das auch so sehen.


----------



## Klara Korn (9 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

einer geht noch, einer geht noch rein....
mich hats auch erwischt. ccleaner gesucht, maske ausgefüllt 05.10.2008 (schell, schnell, die kinder nervten im hintergrund) abgeschickt, auf code gewartet, bisschen gescrollt und: wassn das???!!! .....entstehen ihnen kosten.... scheibe, zu spät gesehen, widerrufsrecht gecheckt, WAAAS???? ....verzichte..... mist. alle anfängerfehler auf einmal...
Und dann panik, euer forum gefunden, gelesen, gestaunt etwas beruhigt, aber wer hat schon bock auf den stress, den man sich mit so einem Breiffreund einhandelt einhandelt?
auf jeden fall war ich heute in der verbraucherzentrale und da sagte man 
mir das gleiche wie hier auch. abwarten, einmal widersprechen (nach der ersten rechnung (blöderweise habe ich per mail (deren support center...dame am telefon, kündigung bis 2010 habe ich auch gleich per mail bekommen....am montag schon widersprochen, aber da bin ich ja auch nicht der erste)) und bis zum gerichtlichen mahnbescheid nix machen.
tut gut nicht alleine zu sein, denn wir haben jetzt ein bisschen Stress hier zuhause....(wie kann man nur so doof sein, etc.)


----------



## pontex (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Willkommen im Club!
Möchte bloß wissen wie viele denen schon auf den Leim gegangen sind. 
Leider  kann man das kaum feststellen.
Höchstens mal in ferner Zukunft maldie Staatsanwaltschaft anhand der Kontoeingänge?


----------



## Leo09 (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Auch ich habe eine Mail von opendownload.de bekommen, kann mich aber nicht erinner, dass ich mich dort angemeldet haben soll. War zuvor nie auf dieser Seite.Was mich allerdings zum Nachdenken bringt, ist dass in der Email eine falsche Adresse, falsches Geburtsdatum angegebn ist. Nur mein Name stimmt, wobei das nicht mein ganzer Name ist.Außerdem schreiben sie auch, dass sie meine IP adresse haben und geben diese konkret an. Allerdings kann ich nicht prüfen, ob diese stimmt, da meine IP adresse dynamisch ist. Jedoch wird in der Mail angegeben, dass sie die von unitymedia haben und das ist mein Provider. wie kommen sie an meine IP und wissen dass ich Kunde von Unitymedia bin.


----------



## Leo09 (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

kleiner Anhang noch zu meinem vorigen Beitrag: Meine Adresse und PLZ sind zwar beide falsch, jedoch haben sie eine erschreckende Ähnlichkeit mit meiner tatsächlichen Adresse.
Überlege die ganze Zeit ob ich mich doch dort angemeldet habe und das abgeändert hab, um mich vor Spam zu schützen, aber kann mich beim besten Willen nicht erinnern.


----------



## Gallhofer (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Liebe Leute,

Ich habe im Google Map die Adresse dieser "Firma Opendownload" angeschaut. Auf Nr. 70 sind riesige Lagerhallen. Ich bezweilfle  ob  auf dieser Adresse überhaupt wer ist. Die Sache läuft vollautomatisch, ansonsten würde die nicht sogar am Sonntag Rechnungen verschicken. Ein gewisser [ edit ]  ist im E-Mail angegeben. Man sollte im Grundbuch des Content Service Ltd reinschauen (auch in England), ich bin sicher dort gibt es praktisch kein Kapital. Es gibt nichts was man "greifen" könnte. 

Jeder Anwalt und jeder Inkassobüro macht sich automatisch zum Teil des fragwürdigen Systems, wenn sie "Aufträge" von Content services Ltd. annehmen.

Lg


----------



## agony (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Gallhofer schrieb:


> Ich habe im Google Map die Adresse dieser "Firma Opendownload" angeschaut.


 
Das geht hier: [.....]
noch besser. (einfach kurz runterscrollen).  



Gallhofer schrieb:


> Ich bezweilfle ob auf dieser Adresse überhaupt wer ist.


 
Im moment reagieren die noch auf Briefe per Einschreiben mir Rück-
schein.


----------



## mahaigo (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ich habe alles ganz ordentlich gelesen und habe dennoch eine Frage 
Ob Widerspruch einlegen oder nicht ist meine Sache, ich weiß, ich weiß...

ABER: Wenn ich Widerspruch einlegen wollte: Ab wann beginnt die Frist?
Morgen ist es zwei Wochen her dass ich in die Falle getappt bin.
Aber ich habe lediglich die Bestätigungsemail bekommen (und nicht beantwortet- da war das Hirn schon wieder aktiv und ich habe verstanden auf was für einer Seite ich war...). 

Gilt die Frist für den Widerruf nun ab Erhalt der Email oder erst ab Erhalt einer Rechnung?


----------



## Leo09 (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Auch ich habe eine Mail von opendownload.de bekommen, kann mich aber nicht erinner, dass ich mich dort angemeldet haben soll. War zuvor nie auf dieser Seite.Was mich allerdings zum Nachdenken bringt, ist dass in der Email eine falsche Adresse, falsches Geburtsdatum angegebn ist. Nur mein Name stimmt, wobei das nicht mein ganzer Name ist.Außerdem schreiben sie auch, dass sie meine IP adresse haben und geben diese konkret an. Allerdings kann ich nicht prüfen, ob diese stimmt, da meine IP adresse dynamisch ist. Jedoch wird in der Mail angegeben, dass sie die von unitymedia haben und das ist mein Provider. wie kommen sie an meine IP und wissen dass ich Kunde von Unitymedia bin.


----------



## Leo09 (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

kleiner Anhang noch zu meinem vorigen Beitrag: Meine Adresse und PLZ sind zwar beide falsch, jedoch haben sie eine erschreckende Ähnlichkeit mit meiner tatsächlichen Adresse.
Überlege die ganze Zeit ob ich mich doch dort angemeldet habe und das abgeändert hab, um mich vor Spam zu schützen, aber kann mich beim besten Willen nicht erinnern.


----------



## agony (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Das ganze habe ich vor 2 Stunden schon mal gelesen, wieso postest du das jetzt
gleich noch mal ??


----------



## Leo09 (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

damit mans nich übersieht :-D
kommt nich wieder vor  aber wäre cool wenn beim 2. mal jemand antworten könnte


----------



## pontex (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Irreführend ist auch die Überschrift
"Folgende Inhalte erhalten Sie im Memberbereich" über der "Kosten-Randnotiz".
Da liest doch keiner weiter (falls er die Randnotiz überhaupt wahrgenommen hat).
Da man kein member ist bzw. werden will, meint man, dass einen das ja eh nicht betrifft.


----------



## agony (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Leo09 schrieb:


> wie kommen sie an meine IP


 
Die IP wird bei der Anmeldung gespeichert. 



Leo09 schrieb:


> und wissen dass ich Kunde von Unitymedia bin.


 
Das kann man mit dem Whois Service rauskriegen. Kannst du ausprobieren
indem du z.b. hier   
IKS GmbH :: Whois
nach einer IP suchst.

Wie man auf so was am besten reagiert, wurde in diesem Thread ja
schon mehrfach durchgekaut.


----------



## webwatcher (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



agony schrieb:


> Das kann man mit dem Whois Service rauskriegen.



Aber *nur *den Provider  und  ggf noch die *ungefähr*e örtliche Zuordnung, 
 sonst nichts, keinerlei  persönliche  Daten.


----------



## Meister (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Auch ich bin in deren Falle getappt am 06.09.2008. Bekam 2 Mahnbescheide und habe auch 2 mal Widerspruch eingelegt.
Man hat nicht auf mein Widerspruchsrecht bezug genommen.
Mit Schreiben vom 09.10.2008 meldet sich ein Rechtanwalt aus Osnabrück, erhebt auch noch 32,50€ Geschäftsgebühr und will die Gesamtsumme von nun 138 € von mir haben.
Ich habe sehr viel Beträge und Hinweise gelesen und warte nun auch auf den gerichtlichen Bescheid.
Vieleicht geht es der Firma bei dieser Prüfung durch das Gericht und damit der Feststellung mehrerer Rechtverletzungen endlich an den Kragen.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Meister schrieb:


> warte nun auch auf den gerichtlichen Bescheid.
> .


Da wirst du sehr, sehr  lange warten müssen. 

PS. Was du da bekommen hast sind kein Mahnbescheide sondern der übliche Mahndrohmüll


----------



## maria-w (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



mahaigo schrieb:


> ABER: Wenn ich Widerspruch einlegen wollte: Ab wann beginnt die Frist? Morgen ist es zwei Wochen her dass ich in die Falle getappt bin.
> 
> Gilt die Frist für den Widerruf nun ab Erhalt der Email oder erst ab Erhalt einer Rechnung?



Die Widerrufsfrist ist ganz klar geregelt: Sie beginnt mit der Zustellung in Textform an dich. Das heißt, wenn die Belehrung bei dir per Mail oder Brief eintrifft. Nur die Veröffentlichung auf der Page reicht nicht aus. Wird die Belehrung nicht in Textform zugestellt, gilt sie als nicht erfolgt. Du kannst widerrufen bis zum Nimmerleinstag.

Der zweite Punkt ist, das die Widerrufsfrist für Onlineangebote im vergangenen Jahr neu geregelt worden ist. Statt 2 Wochen gelten 1 Monat. Auch hier gilt, stimmt die Frist nicht mit den gesetzlichen  Vorschriften überein, gilt sie als nicht erfolgt.

Das weiß ich so genau, weil ich im vergangenen Jahr für unsere Onlineseiten alles ändern mußte und mich genau bei unserem Anwalt erkundigt habe, damit alles stimmt.


LG
maria-w


----------



## abcd (11 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo,

hier ist noch einer!:scherzkeks:
Ich habe auch gerade die Rechnung in meinem Müll-Emailaccount bemerkt - zugestellt um 04:21 über 96 € und mit den üblichen Begründungen, warum überhaupt, usw. ...

Ich habe dann versucht, wieder über ein paar Google-Suchbegriffe auf die Seite zu kommen - da bin ich hier gelandet: www-Download.net_ - _dahinter verbirgt sich aber opendownload.de und diesesmal wurden rechts neben dem Formular direkt die Kosten angezeigt:

Folgende http://www.opendownload.de/inhalte.php erhalten Sie im Memberbereich!

Durch Drücken des Buttons "Anmelden" entstehen Ihnen Kosten von 96 Euro inkl. Mehrwertsteuer pro Jahr (12 Monate zu je 8 Euro). Vertragslaufzeit 2 Jahre.

Unterm Formular ein schöner fetter ANMELDEN-Button

Wenn das vor 2 Wochen dort gestanden hätte, dann hätte ich den Zurück-Button angeklickt und mich woanders nach kostenloser Software umgeschaut. Aber ich habe ja im Forum gelernt, dass das wohl allen so erging.

Hat mittlerweile bereits noch jemand mehr als nur eine Rechnung?

Da ich auch nur eine Dummy-Anschrift angegeben habe, überlege ich gerade mein Müll-PF zu deaktivieren, wird echt mal wieder Zeit bei der ganzen Spam - die ist ja auch gefährlich 

abcd


----------



## hawksclaw (11 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Mit diesen Internet-[ edit]  darf man nicht zimperlich umgehen. . [ edit]  
Ansonsten können sie nicht viel machen, wenn ihr Rechnungen einfach ignoriert und nicht zahlt. Sie drohen dann mit einem Inkassodienst. Das sind private Dienste, die an die Schulden erinnern sollen. Mehr können und dürfen diese Vereine nicht. Wenn das Geld eingeklagt werden soll, dann muss die Firma sich an das Gericht wenden. Das verlangt aber finanzielle Vorleistung von der Firma. Die ist meistens höher als der einzuklagende Betrag. Davor scheuen diese[ edit]  dann doch zurück, denn sie wissen nicht, ob sie es jemals wieder bekommen. Powert sie aus. Ich und einige Bekannte haben das schon mehrmals gemacht und es hat phantastisch geklappt. Habt vor allen Dingen keine Angst vor diesen Kriminellen. Es sind ganz arme Würstchen, die nur durch das Internet drohen können.


----------



## hawksclaw (11 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Mein Gott sind die dumm. Antworten auf die Rechnungen kann man nur, wenn man sich auf deren Seiten einloggt. Siehe copy:

Ihre E-Mail konnte nicht zugestellt werden.
 
Haben Sie Fragen zu unserem Angebot nutzen Sie bitte das Kontaktformular auf der Seite
http://www.support-online-center.com. Sie benötigen hierzu Ihre Kundennummer.

Über das Kontaktformular können wir Ihre Anfragen schnellstmöglich bearbeiten. Bitte haben Sie dafür
Verständnis, dass Anfragen direkt an die Mailadresse nicht zugestellt werden können.

Ihr Support-Team

Content Services Ltd.
Mundenheimer Straße 70
68219 Mannheim

Telefon : +49-1805-88204486 (0,14 €/min)*
Telefax : +49-1805-88204487 (0,14 €/min)*
(Montag bis Freitag / 09.00 - 18.00 Uhr)
*aus dem deutschen Festnetz, gegebenenfalls abweichende Preise aus dem Mobilfunknetz 

Damit wollen sie euch drauflocken und mit eurer IP winken. Dumm und durchschaubar. Daran kann man schon mal sehen, dass die Unternehmensführungen wohl aus schmierigen Einpeitschern von Drückerkolonnen bestehen.
Also, keinesfalls auf der Seite einloggen, sondern alles nur ignorieren!


----------



## Klara Korn (11 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallöle!
Ich habe noch ein paar Fragen:
Zum einen habe ich mir mit großem Interesse die Vorgehensweise mit diesen Firmen in diesem Forum durchgelesen. Worüber ich aber stolpere ist die Kostenrechnenung bei einem (unwarscheinlich) verlorenen Gerichtsverfahren. Neben den Anwaltsgebühren, Auslagenpauschalen, Gerichtskosten müsste doch eigentlich noch der Gegenstandwert hinzukommen? Oder?
Und was betrifft den Mahnbescheid, dort laufen doch die Kosten der Forderung plus die gerichtlichen Mahngebühren auf, oder? Was ist mit den Mahngebühren des Abzockers? Die werden ja (wie ich jetzt weiß) nur von ihm festgelegt, oder gibt es da eine Tabelle?

Und noch ne Idee:
Könnte man deren Server eigenlich mit Daten zumüllen? Denn die Eingabemaske überprüft ja nicht die Richtigkeit der Daten. Also bsp. Max Mustermann, ....., [email protected] und dies über eine Programmierroutiene laufen lassen, sodass Millionen von Einträgen eingehen und der Server irgendann die weiße Fahne schwigt?

Was ist, wenn ich postalisch einen Nachsendeantrag ins Nirvana einrichte, ein Postfach anlege und die neuen Daten nur denen mitteile, die mich auch erreichen sollen? und den E-mail account auflösen und quasi von der Bildfläche verschwinden?
Leider gibt es keinen spam für meinen Briefkasten.....

Denn mein Problem ist, dass wir rechtlich wohl auf der relativ (halt alt noch kein Prozess stattgefunden....) sicheren Seite sind, aber die Aussicht auf diese Post setzt mir schon zu (ist ja auch gewollt), muss ich sagen.


----------



## pontex (11 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ob die von opendownload überhaupt einen einzigen Kunden haben, der sich wissentlich und willentlich zu so einem Abo angemeldet hat.
Die müssten doch eine "Kunden"-Datei haben, anhand der das Gericht die "Kunden" befragen könnte.
Wäre interessant welcher Anteil davon gepresst ist.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



pontex schrieb:


> Die müssten doch eine "Kunden"-Datei haben, anhand der das Gericht die "Kunden" befragen könnte..


Dazu wird es nie kommen. Nutzlosanbieter  scheuen Gerichte wie  der Teufel das Weihwasser.


----------



## agony (11 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ich denke mal 100%. Es gibt ja sehr ähnliche Seiten, die kostenlos sind, 
z.b: pro.de


----------



## pontex (11 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

So eine (freiwillige) "Kunden"-Befragung anhand der beschlagnahmten "Kunden"-Datei wäre im (natürlich unwahrscheinlichen) Fall einer Anzeige vielleicht auch für die Staatsanwaltschaft interessant.


----------



## hawksclaw (11 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Deswegen kann man es auch auf jeden Prozess mit diesen [ edit] l ankommen lassen. Sollte dann tatsächlich mal solch einer anberaumt werden, lässt sich der bei angemessener Ankündigung zu einer riesigen Party umfunktionieren, bei der Kläger und Winkeladvokat mit fliegenden Gewändern nur noch das Weite suchen. Es wäre schön, wenn sich die grundsätzliche Einstellung solchen "Menschen" gegenüber ändern würde. Mit solchen [ edit]  redet man nicht über AGBs und Geschäftsordnungen, auch wenn Hobby-Juristen sich daran erproben wollen. Kündigt ihnen Demonstrationen vor der Haustür an (so sie denn überhaupt eine haben).

[ edit]


----------



## pontex (11 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Bitte den Ton mäßigen, damit die Forumsbetreiber keinen Ärger bekommen. Die lesen bestimmt mit.


----------



## webwatcher (11 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



pontex schrieb:


> Bitte den Ton mäßigen, damit die Forumsbetreiber keinen Ärger bekommen. Die lesen bestimmt mit.


Allerdings und  daher wird jede weitere Aufforderung zu Gewalttaten gelöscht.


----------



## pontex (11 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

So ein Aufruf an die "Kunden" über Internet, Verbraucherschutz, Medien  wär vielleicht auch für die Steuerfahndung zwecks Datenabgleich reizvoll.


----------



## hawksclaw (11 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ich denke mal, wir brauchen uns um dieses Unternehmen nicht mehr zu kümmern. Am Telefon sagt es: Keine Verbindung unter dieser Telefonnummer. E-Mails kommen zurück. Friede ihrer Asche. 
Schade, bei anderen Unternehmen hatte ich Namen. Da machte es mehr Spaß.


----------



## borsti (11 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo,

@hawksclaw

die Telefonnummer funktioniert, eine freundliche Stimme plappert einen die Geschäftszeit vor, die nur Wochentags ist. Steht ja auch auf der Supportseite.
E-Mails oder was auch immer, kann man nur über das Kontaktformular abschicken, da man diesen freundlichen Hinweis bekommt, wenn man das mal gemacht hat:



> Bitte haben Sie dafür Verständnis, dass aufgrund von Spam-Attacken eine Antwort oder Rückfrage nur über unser Kontaktformular auf der Seite http://www.support-online-center.com getätigt werden kann.


Also ist der Spassfaktor wieder gegeben.

Gruß, der Borstige


----------



## mahaigo (11 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

wollte einfach mal sagen wie froh ich bin dass es diese seite gibt. man wird ja doch leicht verunsichert. heute habe ich also nach zwei wochen auch die rechnung erhalten.
mein problem ist, dass ich nun auch kontakt zu einer anwältin hatte, die mir sagte, dass die chancen aus der sache rauszukommen ziemlich gering seien, da die kosten auf der seite ja erwähnt wurden.
verunsicherung wieder da...keine ahnung ob die anwältin einfach keine lust hatte sich weiter damit zu beschäftigen oder ob da doch was dran ist.

ich bemühme mich ruhig zu bleiben und mich weiter auf die aussagen in diesem forum zu verlassen- und dass ich es schaffe es trotz angespannter nerven standhaft zu bleiben


----------



## pontex (11 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Wir "Kunden" wären gegenüber Politik, Justiz und Steuerfahnung ja äußerst aussagefreudig und kooperativ.
An  Zeugen wäre ganz bestimmt kein Mangel.
Aber uns fragt ja keiner.
Die verknacken uns höchstens wegen Geschäftsschädigung, sind ja auch Porschefahrer bzw. alte Burschenschafter.


----------



## pontex (11 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



mahaigo schrieb:


> mein problem ist, dass ich nun auch kontakt zu einer anwältin hatte, die mir sagte, dass die chancen aus der sache rauszukommen ziemlich gering seien, da die kosten auf der seite ja erwähnt wurden.


Aber ziemlich weit rechts vom Eingabefeld, als Randnotiz, mit der Überschrift
"im Memberbereich blabablabla.......
Sowas liest doch keiner, wenn er die Eingabefelder genau ausfüllen soll, da steht doch sonst nur Werbung.
Die Anwältin war wohl, wie offensichtlich viele Juristen, selber noch nie im Internet.


----------



## hawksclaw (11 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Na dann auf in den Kampf. Wer Lust hat, kann mir eine Mail schicken. Dann kann man sich zusammen rotten, vielleicht ein Gruppenfoto machen mit dem Hinweis, dass dies alles Nichtzahler sind. Wir strecken die Zuge raus und singen dabei ein fröhliches Lied...
Betreffend der Anwältin: Die war wirklich zu faul. Ein Arbeitskollege von mir ist Rechtsanwalt und hat lange für Inkassounternehmen gearbeitet. Er sagte nur: "Vergiß es. Schmeiß die Rechnungen weg. Nach einer Weile werden die sich nicht mehr rühren."
[........]


----------



## hawksclaw (11 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Es scheint sich ja wohl wieder um diese Jahreszeit zu häufen. Die ehrenwerten Herren brauchen Weihnachtsgeld.
Ich habe gerade heute mal wieder einen Brief von meinen Freunden von megadownload bekommen. Natürlich den Originalbrief mit Edding-Beschimpfungen verziert und zuletzt noch durch die Tomatensauce gezogen mit einem appetitlichen Butterhäubchen verziert. Ich hoffe die nouvelle cuisine Kreation erreicht unverdorben den Empfänger...


----------



## Gallhofer (12 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Liebe Leute,

Ich meine, dass man keine Gedanken darüber verlieren sollte, ob man Rechnungen , Mahnungen oder Drohungen beachten sollte oder nicht. Man sollte aber Gedanken machen, wie man diesen Leuten den Wind aus den Seglen nehmen könnte. Ein System muss her, den man automatisch anwenden kann, wenn ein solcher Situation eintrifft.
Man sollte auch infos an Google senden, damit eben solche Websites aus der ersten Reihe gelöscht werden, und gar nicht erst angezeigt wird. Meine Meinung nach, hat auch ein Google hier eine Verantwortung, damit ahnungslose Sucher nicht auf eine Abzockerseite gelotst werden, und wenn schon anzeigen dann als allerletzter. 

Lg
Gallhofer


----------



## Wembley (12 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Gallhofer schrieb:


> Man sollte auch infos an Google senden, damit eben solche Websites aus der ersten Reihe gelöscht werden, und gar nicht erst angezeigt wird. Meine Meinung nach, hat auch ein Google hier eine Verantwortung, damit ahnungslose Sucher nicht auf eine Abzockerseite gelotst werden, und wenn schon anzeigen dann als allerletzter.


Die Rolle, die Google hierbei spielt wurde hier in den letzten drei Jahren immer wieder kritisiert. Und man kann davon ausgehen, dass Google immer wieder über solche Seiten verständigt wurde. Aber ich habe nicht erkennen können, dass sich da von seiten Googles viel getan hätte.


----------



## agony (12 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Die benutzen ständig neue Redirectoren, vielleicht reagiert Google doch
ab und zu..


----------



## blablabla (12 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo zusammen.
Habe mich auch anfang September bei opendownload "registriert". Bekam dann 14 Tage spaeter die Rechnung, ende September kam die erste Mahnung (gleich mit Mahngebuehr) und vorgestern war schon der Brief vom Rechtsanwalt im Briefkasten. Binn gespannt wie es weitergeht.


----------



## dvill (12 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Es bleibt noch viel heiße Luft.


----------



## Gallhofer (12 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo

www-download.net

[........]

Angemeldet in Belize = Südamerika!


----------



## agony (12 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Der Server von www-download.net ist in Deutschland:

[...]

Eventuell ein Versuch zur Verschleierung des Betreibers der Webseite:

Whois Protection Service Belize: [...]

_[Whois-Daten und Link auf eine Seite mit nicht nachvollziehbarem Impressum entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Spacebug2003 (13 Oktober 2008)

*Rechnung erhalten, was nun?*

Hallo zusammen. Habe eine Rechnung für einen Dienst erhalten, weil ich leider nicht genau genug gelesen habe und bei der Anmeldung überlesen habe, daß ich auf mein Widerrufsrecht verzichte. Diese Vorgehensweise scheint mir doch etwas dubios.
Es steht in der Rechnung auch, das, bei Eurem Forum, schon erwähnte "Mahnung falls nicht bezahlt wird", "Falschangabe meines Geburtsdatum ist Betrug" etc.
Habe per Email sowohl dem Vetrag und auch der Rechnung widersprochen (Widerruf).
Was empfehlt Ihr mir zu tun? Nicht bezahlen und warten...
MfG C.B.


----------



## pontex (13 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Wenn ich wirklich vor Gericht lande, bestehe ich auf einem Schauprozess.
Sämtliche "Kunden" müssen anhand der gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Firmenunterlagen (Kundendatei) unter Eid vor Gericht vernommen werden, ob sie wirklich wissentlich und willentlich den Abo-Vertrag abschließen wollten.


----------



## Williams (13 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Auch nicht schlecht....Mails kann man nicht senden und wenn man da anruft heisst es:Ich bin ab.... 14 Tage im Krankenhaus und man kann den AB vollquatschen:wall:


----------



## physicus (13 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Och menno...
> 
> Die Hilfe hat euch der physicus bereits gegeben.
> Auf die Links klicken, lesen und hören müsst ihr allerdings selbst.
> ...




Ich empfehle Dir, dass Du Dir die Links durchliest und anhörst. Da ist alles Wissenswerte drinnen. Falls das nicht ausreichen sollte, wende Dich bitte an Verbraucherzentrale/Konsumenteniformation, da hier persönliche Rechtsberatung verboten ist (Rechtsberatungsgesetz).

In der Schweiz ist die Situation so, dass das Widerrufsrecht nicht so einfach vom anbieter ausgeschlossen werden kann:



mickey mouse schrieb:


> Liebe Kollegen und Mitbetroffene
> Musterbriefe, Musterschreiben, Formulare: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
> 
> das Formular "Musterbrief bei Abo-Falle" nehmen. Meine Empfehlung wäre:
> ...



In Ö und Dt wird die gesetzliche lage so ähnlich sein, habe aber nicht nachgesehen.

LG
P


----------



## mahaigo (13 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Also ich habe jetzt einfach mal widerrufen, damit ichs halt mal provisorisch gemacht habe. Habe den Rat der Verbraucherzentrale befolgt und "hilfsweise" widerrufen, da ich anzweifle dass ein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist.

Im Ernstfall sollen die mir auch erstmal beweisen dass ich mich da angemeldet habe. Es war nämlich werder mein Internetzugang, noch bin ich jemals dem Bestätigungslink gefolgt...

Wenn ich auf die Rechnungsmail antworte kann sie nicht zugestellt werden. Mir wird gesagt ich solle mich per Kontaktformular melden.
Da ich mich bei diesem Verein aber noch nie eingeloggt habe möchte ich das auch weiterhin nicht tun.
Reicht dieser nichtzustellbare Versuch des Widerrufs?
Eigentlich ist mir das Porto für ein Einschreiben zu Schade, aber falls das Antworten per Email nicht reicht werde ich das wohl mal sicherheitshalber tun...


----------



## webwatcher (13 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



mahaigo schrieb:


> Reicht dieser nichtzustellbare Versuch des Widerrufs?
> .


Über den Sinn und  Unsinn von Brieffreundschaften mit Nutzlosanbietern 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## mahaigo (13 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Sorry 
Hab nochmal auf Seite eins angefangen zu lesen und gesehen dass das schon mal durchgekaut wurde...

War nur wegen der schon mal genannten Anwältin so verunsichert, da die mich ausdrücklich auf den Zeitraum des Widerrufrechtes verwiesen hat und meinte dies (widerrufen) solle man dringlich tun...
Aber das war ja auch die, die sagte dass die Kosten ja auf der Seite angezeigt würden und ich vor Gericht schlechte Karten hätte :-?

Jedenfalls wollte ich nur ein mal "richtig" widerrufen um ab dann auf nichts mehr zu reagieren...

Dabei haben wir ja lt. opendownload so oder so kein Widerrufsrecht


----------



## webwatcher (13 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

....


----------



## agony (13 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



mahaigo schrieb:


> Aber das war ja auch die, die sagte dass die Kosten ja auf der Seite angezeigt würden und ich vor Gericht schlechte Karten hätte :-?


 
Es gibt absolut keinen Grund für eine lieblos gemachte freewareseite
Geld zu bezahlen. Es gibt im Internet eine Menge freeware Seiten, die
opendownload komplett in den Schatten stellen und die kostenlos sind. Außerdem sehen sich Leute die gerade ein kleines freeware Programm
runterladen wollen gar nicht genötigt versteckte Kostenhinweise auf der
Seite zu suchen. Ich denke das die Wahrscheinlichkeit das du vor Gericht
schlechte Karten hast ziemlich nah bei Null liegt.


----------



## mahaigo (13 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Eins noch, dann geb ich auch erst mal wieder Ruhe 
Ich war eben noch mal auf "opendownload" um mich selbst nochmal davon zu überzeugen wie doof ich war. Ich habe mich durch drei Seiten geklickt bis ich auf der Seite mit der Anmeldemaske landete. Überall las ich nur "free". Direkt neben openoffice steht sogar "freeware"- tja, is es ja eigentlich auch...

Nur weil ich ja nun schon wusste wo die Angabe der Kosten stehen soll habe ich überhaupt das Fenster "groß" gemacht, ansonsten war es nämlich gar nicht zu sehen.

Folglich bin ich nicht gaaaanz so blöd wie ich dachte, auch wenn ich mir immer noch in den Hintern treten könnte.


----------



## webwatcher (13 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



mahaigo schrieb:


> Aber das war ja auch die, die sagte dass die Kosten ja auf der Seite angezeigt würden und ich vor Gericht schlechte Karten hätte :-?


Sie sollte sich das mal durchlesen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html
und 
Personalisierter Link - Cb-Wiki

und *sich* den Lehrsatz einbleuen *"Internetseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt"*

Es gibt leider nur wenige Anwälte,  die wirklich mit den Tücken des Internet vertraut sind. Diese hier sind es:  
Rechtsanwälte: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Derart  alberne Versuche abzuwehren  unberechtigt Geld  aus den Rippen zu leiern, 
braucht man  aber nicht unbedingt  einen Anwalt. Etwas Ruhe und  gesunder Menschenverstand reichen  völlig


----------



## webwatcher (13 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

opendownload: Finger weg, sonst Stress | Augsblog.de


> opendownload: Finger weg, sonst Stress
> Autor: Sascha


----------



## borsti (13 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo,

auch wenn es vielleicht nichts hilft, habe ich angefangen an einigen großen Softwareherstellern eine E-Mail zu schicken, um auf diese Seite aufmerksam zu machen (gleich mit Direktlink)
Vielleicht hilft es ja doch, und vor allem, wenn es die Masse macht. Eventuell tut sich da doch was, Je mehr sich darüber "beschweren". 

Der Borstige


----------



## borsti (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo,

ich nochmal, habe heute Antwort von Adobe bekommen und man teilten mir mit, dass man bereits gegen diesen Anbieter vorgeht.
An Microsoft und Acronis habe ich auch einen entsprechenden Hinweis geschickt. Die opendownloader sind ja sogar so dreist und bieten Vista als Vollversion an. Zwar mit 0,0B Größe, aber allein schon das dann als Vollversion zu deklarieren sollte wohl dann doch so einige auf den Plan rufen.
So langsam komme ich in Fahrt....

Der Borstige


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Die Rolle, die Google hierbei spielt, ist von sehr zweifelhafter Natur.
 Alle "Treffer" , die ich untersucht hab, sind ausnahmslos  Werbelinks, 
die für unerfahrerene User   nur schwer als solche erkennbar sind. 

Google verdient also auch noch bei diesem "Geschäft"  kräftig mit.


----------



## mahaigo (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Habe übrigens bei der o.g. Anwältin angefragt ob sie denn denkt dass es in diesem Fall nötig sei ihr das Mandat zu übertragen.
Nach einer Woche bekam ich eben die Antwort dass sie den Fall zu den Akten legt und ich mich melden soll wenn ich nochmal was möchte...
Also entweder sieht es die gute Frau nicht als nötig an, oder sie hat einfach keine Lust sich damit zu beschäftigen (vielleicht weil sie keine Ahnung hat und haben will???).
Dank euch weiß ich jetzt wenigstens dass ich mir die Anwaltskosten (gerade bei dieser Frau) auch sparen kann.

Vielen Dank dafür.
Und danke auch an "den Borstigen"! Ich finde es total super zu hören dass sich jemand auf diese Weise kümmert. Und ebenfalls ist es toll zu hören dass die großen Softwareunternehmen auch gegen diesen Verein vorgehen.

Da fühl ich mich gleich nochmal mehr im Recht


----------



## agony (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Die Rolle, die Google hierbei spielt, ist von sehr zweifelhafter Natur.
> Alle "Treffer" , die ich untersucht hab, sind ausnahmslos Werbelinks,
> die für unerfahrerene User nur schwer als solche erkennbar sind.
> 
> Google verdient also auch noch bei diesem "Geschäft" kräftig mit.


 
mega-downloads.net hat vor 2 Tagen auch Werbung über google
gemacht. Die Links waren allerdings innerhalb von wenigen Stunden
weg. Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran das gegen mega-downloads.net 
gerade Ermittlungen laufen und gegen opendownload.de nichts unter-
nommen wird. Übrigens macht opendownload.de nicht nur über google
Werbung, ich habe auch bei web.de und anderen Webseiten Werbung
von denen gesehen.


----------



## sunnivah (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ein kleiner Zwischenbericht von mir.

Mein Sohn hatte sich Anfang Septemer auch bei opendownload angemeldet, die Bestätigungsmail allerdings nicht aktiviert und auch nichts heuntergeladen.

Ich habe der Rechnung nach vier Wochen schriftlich wiedersprochen, weil er minderjährig ist ( er hatte als Geburtsjahr 1922 angegeben ), und eine Kopie der Geburtsurkunde an die angegebene Adresse geschickt.
Die erste Mahnung kam noch pünktlich, weil es sich zeitlich überschnitten hat.
Darauf habe ich nicht mehr geantwortet. 
Vor 8 Tagen hätte die 2. Mahnung kommen müssen, diese blieb aber aus.

Ob jetzt Ruhe ist, kann ich nicht sagen.
Wer weiß, vielleicht sind sie ja so dreist und schicken statt dessen eine Schadenersatzklage. :roll:

Viele Grüße
Sunnivah


----------



## webwatcher (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



sunnivah schrieb:


> Wer weiß, vielleicht sind sie ja so dreist und schicken statt dessen eine Schadenersatzklage. :roll:


Die Idee hat hier noch keiner  gehabt. Worin sollte der Schaden bestehen?


----------



## sunnivah (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Im Aufwand?

Keine Ahnung. Immerhin behalten sie es sich ausdrücklich vor, zumal ja bei der Anmeldung auch falsche Angaben gemacht wurden.

Und einen angeblichen Schaden in beliebiger höhe kann in Deuschland scheinbar jeder einfordern.

Da ich  aus eigener Erfahrung weiß wie schnell Anwälte mal eben Abmahnungen zu horrenden Summen verschicken, weil ihnen allein das Schreiben ( ganz gleich ob es gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht) schon mal locker ein paar hundert Euro einbringt, würde mich das nicht wundern.

Im vergangenen Jahr hat mich das anwaltliche Gegenschreiben zu einer völlig aus der Luft gegriffenen Schadenersatzforderung von 10.000 € doch tatsächlich 750 € gekostet. Danach wurde die Sache zu den Akten gelegt und die Anwälte konnte sich über schnell verdientes Geld freuen.

Seitdem rechne ich mait allem und wundere ich mich über gar nichts mehr.

Viele Grüße
Sunnivah


----------



## pontex (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Bin am 02.10.08 beim Einrichten meines neuen EEEPC (Mini-PC mit winzigem Display) auf opendownload reingefallen (Kostenhinweis nicht gesehen, Verzicht auf Widerruf ebenfalls nict bemerkt).
Am 07.10.08 Irrtum bemerkt und per Einschreiben/Rückschein mit eigenem Brief widerufen, am 08.10.08 mit Musterbrief (hilfsweiser Widerruf, hilfsweise bzw. vorsorgliche Anfechtung wegen arglistiger Täuschung und Irrtum sowie hilfsweiser vorsorglicher Kündigung) widerrufen. Rückscheine kamen soeben mit Datum 13.10.08 und Stempel "contest services ltd." und unleserlicher Unterschrift zurück. Rechnung habe ich noch nicht erhalten. Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht.


----------



## agony (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Wenn die nicht gerade "Urlaub" machen kriegst du eine mail:

"Durch den Verzicht auf das Widerrufsrecht haben Sie nicht mehr die Möglichkeit
Ihren Vertrag zu widerrufen, Rechtsgrundlage hierfür ist § 312d Abs.3 Nr.2
BGB. Die Dienstleistung beginnt sofort nach Anmeldung.

Somit können wir Ihren Widerruf nicht akzeptieren."


----------



## hoppsing99 (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo Leute,

an alle die darauf reingefallen sind und nun Rechnungen bzw. Drohbriefe erhalten geb ich den Tip- [...]

_[Beratung im Einzelfall entfernt. Im Forum gibt es ausreichend allgemeine Rätschläge, die sich bestens bewährt haben. (bh)]_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...rsetzt-durch-rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz.html

Hilfen für Betroffene: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html


----------



## Jackson5 (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Bin auch darauf hereingefallen. Wollte mir OpenOffice installieren, habe nach "Open Office" gegoogelt und bin dem ersten Treffer, der mit "open" angefangen hat auch gleich gefolgt. Das mit der gelben Markierung von Google habe ich heute nochmals überprüft, entweder ist das gelb wirklich so blaß, oder mein Monitor so schlecht, dass es auf Anhieb nicht auffällt. So viel zu Google.
Ich habe ja nicht zum ersten Mal Open Office installiert, also bin ich dem "open" gefolgt, sah ja auch in Blau/weiss so aus, Anmeldung ok, vielleicht haben die das ja geändert.
Die AGB und die Widerrufbelehrung habe ich durchgelesen und mir ist dabei nichts negatives aufgefallen, Norton Internet Security war auch der Meinung, dass die Seite i.O. ist also habe ich den Anmelde Button gedrückt.
Genau da erst habe ich realisiert, dass ich einen Vertrag mit 2x96,- € abgeschlossen habe.
Meine Reaktion war, sofort nach Erhalt der Email, den Aktivierungslink im übrigen nie benutzt ebenso keine anderen Dienstleistungen von Opendownload.de, per Email Wideruf mittels Kontaktformular eingelegt.
Zur Sicherheit habe ich noch die angegebene 01805... Nummer angerufen, wo mir eine überaus freundliche Dame erklärt hat, dass ich mit der Anmeldung das Widerufrecht verloren habe aber dass sie sofort meinen Kündigungstermin für 10/2010 aufnimmt.
Die Antwort mit Verlust des Widerufrechtes kam dann auch per Email auf meine Widerufs Email hin.

Ich habe mir das ganze heute nochmal angesehen und verstehe mich selbst nicht mehr.  Direkt neben den Anmeldedaten steht die Abo Mitteilung und der Preis relativ deutlich da, zwar grau in grau aber trotzdem deutlich lesbar.
beim Haken setzen für die AGB steht auch dabei, dass man auf sein Widerufsrecht verzichtet.
Ich kann mir das nur so erklären, dass ich im "Open Office" Download Tunnel war und den flüchtigen Wahrnehmungen vertraut habe (Wiedererkennungseffekt).
Trotzdem fühle ich mich getäuscht und abgezockt.
Ich vermute mal, dass es überhaupt keine Rolle spielt ob man dem Aktivierungslink gefolgt ist oder nicht, das Abo besteht.

Ich werde der ersten Rechnung widersprechen, mit den Gründen aus den Musterbriefen und die Sache dann aussitzen.
Danke auf jeden Fall allen in diesem Forum, die Solidarität stärkt einem wirklich den Rücken.


----------



## pontex (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Habe soeben folgende mail erhalten:



> Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> wir haben den Aktivierungslink und die Zugangsdaten an Ihre E-Mailadresse
> geschickt. Diesen Aktivierungslink haben Sie bestätigt. Daher haben Sie
> ...




Auf der Anmeldeseiten war weder eine Widerrufsbelehrung noch AGB


----------



## Jackson5 (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> Diesen Aktivierungslink haben Sie bestätigt. Daher haben Sie
> nachweislich den Zugang genutzt. Sie sind einen rechtsbindenden Vertrag
> eingegangen.


Aber ohne Bestätigung des Aktivierungslink gilt der Vertrag angeblich auch, wo bitte ist da der Unterschied?


----------



## treverer2003 (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo zusammen

leider mußte ich heute erkennen - mich hat es auch erwischt 

Ich werde dann auch mal einen Widerruf loslassen und ..............abwarten......................abwarten.....................abwarten


----------



## wahlhesse (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> "Durch den Verzicht auf das Widerrufsrecht haben Sie nicht mehr die Möglichkeit Ihren Vertrag zu widerrufen,
> Rechtsgrundlage hierfür ist § 312d Abs.3 Nr.2 BGB. Die Dienstleistung beginnt sofort nach Anmeldung.
> 
> Somit können wir Ihren Widerruf nicht akzeptieren."


Die "Anbieter" haben eine höchst eigenwillige Auslegung von Gesetzen. 
Vor Gericht würde diese Anmeldepraxis mit sofortigem Verzicht aufs Widerrufsrecht sicherlich nicht durchkommen. 
Aber gehen die vor Gericht? Natürlich nicht, die Gefahr, dass dieses Geschäftsmodell zerbröselt wie eine Seifenblase ist zu gross. 
Somit wird gepreller Nutzer mit sinnfreien Textblöcken zugemüllt. Der normale Nutzer hat selten genug Hintergrundwissen, 
um die Schreiben als Kasperltheater zu entlarven. Das ist das Geschäftsmodell der "Anbieter". 
Nicht wenige machen sich vor Angst in die Hose und zahlen dann womöglich  .

Wenn geprellter Nutzer hier gelandet ist, sollte er durch unseren Erste-Hilfe-Kasten und die Videos 
schon einigermassen beruhigt sein. Weitere Kontaktaufnahme mit dem "Anbieter" erübrigt sich dann.

Zur Frage, wieso ihr den Preis bei der Anmeldung nicht gesehen habt, gibts auch eine Antwort: 
Webseiten sind mit Zaubertinte geschrieben.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Leo09 (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo,
Ich habe nochmal in meinem Posteingang gestöbert und habe dort eine E-Mail von tippstars.de gefunden. Diese Seite scheint wohl der Grund für meine Rechnung zu sein, obwohl ich die Rechnung für eine Anmeldung für opendownload.de bekommen habe, obwohl ich diese Seite nie besucht habe.
Weiß jemand ob diese Seiten zusammen gehören oder wieso ich plötzlich eine Rechnung von einer ganz anderen Seite bekommen habe?
Ich werde eine Widerrufungs-Mail schreiben und erstmal abwarten. Oder kann mir jemand noch andere Tipps geben ?

Liebe Grüße.


----------



## wahlhesse (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo,

auf den ersten Blick haben die beiden Seiten nichts miteinander zu tun, 
ausser das beide ihre Kostenpflicht verstecken.

Ich vermute mal, dass wir von tippstars sicher auch noch einiges hören werden  . 
Aber das gibts dann in einem eigenen Thread.

Bevor ihr unbedingt mit einem Widerspruch reagieren wollt, 
lest Euch das hier durch...

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Leo09 (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Alles klar, vielen Dank schonmal für die Hilfe.

Trotzdem komisch, dass ich plötzlich eine Rechnung von opendowlnload.de bekomme, ohne auf dieser Seite gewesen zu sein.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Liongirl (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Istja nett. Die geben nach der ersten Mahnung die Sache an einen Rechtsanwalt weiter. Ich persönlich bekomme ja nie mahnungen, da ich aber in der Buchhaltung arbeite, weiß ich, dass Seriöse Firmen immer im guten versuchen an Ihr geld zu kommen. Sprich 3 Mal mahnung (die standarttexte) und wenn wir dann noch nicht gezahlt haben, rufen die Firmen mich immer an, bevor die das abgeben würden, zu Inkasso, Anwälten ect....

Nunja mal sehen wie viele dieser Liebesbriefe meinen Briefkasten noch erreichen. 

So wollte nur mal den zwischenstand berichten.

Achja der sitz des Anwaltes und das Konto des Anwaltes sind uhrigerweise in 2 verschiedenen Städten. Finde ich auch Komisch, aber egal, die bekommen eh keinen cent von mir, dank euren tollen Videos.

Liebe Grüße 

Lion


----------



## Fluetertuete (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hy Leute!

Habe vor einigen Tagen die Mahnung bekommen und die nächste

Frist ist Morgen der 15.10.08!

Ich habe die richtige Adresse angegeben und bin verunsichert ob ich einzahlen

soll!

Die drohen hier mit einem schreiben vom Rechtsanwalt und dem Inkassobüro!

Was soll ich jz tun??

Ich bitte um euren Rat!

danke


----------



## mahaigo (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Naja, das was schon zig mal hier gesagt wurde und sich trotzdem nicht ändert...
Abwarten und NICHT ZAHLEN.
Nerven beruhigen und Forenbeiträge durchlesen...


----------



## dvill (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Fluetertuete schrieb:


> Die drohen hier mit einem schreiben vom Rechtsanwalt und dem Inkassobüro!


Wo ist jetzt genau das Problem?

Ist der Altpapiercontainer voll und wird nicht abgeholt?

Dann gleich ein großen neuen besorgen.


----------



## Fluetertuete (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Vielen Dank für euren Rat!

Ich werde nicht einzahlen!


----------



## Liongirl (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Fluetertuete schrieb:


> Die drohen hier mit einem schreiben vom Rechtsanwalt und dem Inkassobüro!


 
Nunja das Schreiben vom Anwalt kommt auch, wie ich heute festgestellt habe, aber das soll ja nicht dein Problem sein. Wie die anderen schon sagten, Thread lesen und das kommende Anwaltsschreiben als reserve nutzen, wenn das Klopapier mal ausgeht.


----------



## wimmis (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

auch ich wurde opfer dieser seite. da ich in der schweiz wohne, werde ich mal abwarten, was da so abgeht. auf jedenfall sind die machenschaften der betreiber ziemlich eindeutig, was in der formulierung der Abonementsbestimmungen klar hervorgeht.


----------



## blablabla (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



sunnivah schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Zwischenbericht von mir.
> 
> Mein Sohn hatte sich Anfang Septemer auch bei opendownload angemeldet, die Bestätigungsmail allerdings nicht aktiviert und auch nichts heuntergeladen.
> 
> ...


 Bei denen gibt es keine zweite Mahnung. Bei mir kam nach der ersten Mahnung gleich der Rechtsanwalt.


----------



## katzenjens (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



blablabla schrieb:


> Bei denen gibt es keine zweite Mahnung. Bei mir kam nach der ersten Mahnung gleich der Rechtsanwalt.



Na und?
Das macht die Forderung um keinen Deut seriöser. Ob die Zahlungsaufforderungen vom Anbieter, Inkassobüro oder Anwalt kommen, ist einerlei. Weder Inkassobüros noch Anwälte haben mehr rechtliche Möglichkeiten als jeder andere. Davor Angst zu bekommen ist unnötig.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## stewdi (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

hm...die lassen sich ganz schön zeit die burschen....hab die erste mahnung am 4.10 bekommen....frist war gesetzt bis zum 9.10...aber bisher ist nix weiteres eingetrudelt....schade eigentlich.....hätte gern noch ein paar lacher 

ich möchte mich an dieser stelle auch nochmal für die tollen hilfen hier im forum bedanken....das macht einem mut im umgang mit den herren vom abzock-dienst!

so long...stewdi


----------



## Angelzz (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

ich hab den Herren folgendes zukommen lassen;

Ich habe das Recht den Vertrag zu wiederrufen, ich habe es zwar wie in ihren Logs (ProviderLogs) ersichtlich sein sollten, schon einmal wiederufen.

Dann nocheinmal für die Herren in Dubai ;D

Hiermit wiederrufe ich alle Dienstleistungen und den "anscheinend" abgeschlossenen Vertrag !

                     Ich bitte sie, keine Rechnung mehr, und auch keine Mahungen !

Ich weiß was ein Anwalt ist und was ein InkassoUnternehmen ist , und es stört mich kaum mit beideren meine Wohnung im bevorsteheneden Winter zubeheizen.

 MFG 

// weiteres bin ich nicht volljährig und habe somit kein Problem mit den Drohungen dieser kleinen Abzocker, sollen die schön Brennmaterial schicken, es wird eh sehr kalt hab ich gehört


----------



## anoushka (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

hallo.
ich hab mir jetzt alles durchgelesen, dennoch:

ich habe mich total dumm bei opendownload.de angemeldet.
die erste rechnung und mahnung kam.

muss ich zahlen?
womit rechne ich im schlimmsten fall?

ich muss es nur noch mal von euch hoeren in direktem bezug auf opendownload.de, sonst kann ich mich nicht entspannen.

ich seh es einfach nicht ein dafuer zu zahlen! ich will doch garnichts runterladen! meine lahme kiste von pc laeuft jetzt schon nicht rund, ohne dass ich tausenderlei kram drauf habe. mannomannoman! so ein aerger.

anoushka


----------



## wahlhesse (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Auch wenn keine persönliche Rechtsberatung gegeben werden darf, hier was zum lesen:



> Wer Forderungen bezahlt, obwohl er sich in die Irre geführt, betrogen, oder über den Umfang der Leistungen getäuscht fühlt, ist nicht nur selbst schuld - er ist auch mit dafür verantwortlich, dass diese Form der üblen Geschäftemacherei weitergeht.


opendownload: Finger weg, sonst Stress | Augsblog.de

An ängstliche Gemüter: Ausser Drohungen per Mail oder per Post passiert nix. Auch wenn diese von Inkassobüros oder Anwälten kommen sollten.

Die allgemeinen Hinweise hier zum lesen und hier zum anhören.
Kontaktaufnahme mit den Anbietern lohnt sich nicht wirklich.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Sunoco (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Auch ich habe mich völlig blöde bei opendownload.de angemeldet und habe bereits die 1. Mahnung erhalten. Ich ärgere mich ganz furchtbar über mich selber, vor allem da ich auch noch meine reellen Daten verwendet habe. Ich bin sowas von bescheuert :wall:

Seit ich gestern auf diese Seite gestoßen bin, bin ich etwas beruhigter. Vielen Dank an die Betreiber!

Ich habe mich zwar jetzt durch alle Seiten zu diesem Thema durch gelesen, bin mir aber noch nicht ganz schlüssig darüber ob ich nicht doch ein Widerspruchsschreiben losschicken soll. Einfach um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein ...

Meine Frage an andere Geschädigte, hat schon jemand ein Anwaltsschreiben bzw. ein Schreiben von einer Inkasso-Firma bekommen?
Ging das dann an die E-Mail-Adresse oder an die postalische Adresse?

Grüße
Sunoco


----------



## fledermaus85 (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

juhu, ich bin nicht die einzigste, die so "dumm" gewesen ist.

Mir ist am 30.09.08 auch passiert, dass ich mich bei opendownload.de registriert und heute die Rechnung erhalten habe.

Die ganzen Androhungen in der Rechnungs-E-Mail haben mich schon ganz schön erschrocken.

Habe eine freundlichen E-Mail über das Kontaktformular an die dubiose Firma geschickt, mit der Bitte den Vertrag wieder zu stornieren. Das Ziel war, dass ich die gleichen Drohungen und den Vermerk auf den Aktivierungslink, den ich zugeschickt bekommen habe, noch mal per E-Mail erhalten habe.

Danach war ich kurz davor eine "nicht freundliche" E-Mail noch mal weg zu schicken.

Habe aber stattdessen einfach "opendownload" gegooglet und bin hier gelandet und bin sehr sehr dankbar.

Ich habe zwar noch nicht alle Beiträge und Links gelesen aber ich bin sehr zuversichtlich, dass ich aus dem Mist wieder raus komme.

Habe blöder Weise auch noch alle korrekten Angaben gemacht bei denen.

Und am aller schlimmsten finde ich noch, dass das alles nur passiert ist, weil ich einen kostenlosen Adobe Reader für den Rechner meiner Arbeitskollegin runter landen wollte.

Na ja, jetzt muss ich da wohl durch und hoffe auf das Beste.


----------



## bernhard (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Sunoco schrieb:


> Einfach um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein ...


Darum geht es: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## montana (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo Wahlhesse und andere Helfer,
danke für die hilfreichen Adressen. Ich hab mir fast alles angeschaut bzw. durchgelesen. Das macht einerseits Mut, aber trotzdem bleiben bei mir noch Fragen:
Ich bin ne verdammt ehrliche Haut und gebe viel zu schnell etwas zu:
So hab ich nach Erhalt der Rechnung von opendownload sofort über das Kontaktformular zugegeben, die entsprechenden Häkchen gesetzt und auch etwas heruntergeladen zu haben (wobei ich mir gar nicht sicher bin, ob ich den acrabat reader 9.0. tatsächlich von denen habe oder der mir beim hektischen Surfen auf anderem Wege zugeflogen kam...
Fakt ist:
1. Ich habe via mail das Häkchen-Setzen zugegeben,
2. Mir war nicht klar, dass ich mich beim Häkchen-Setzen darauf einlasse, 96 Euro im Jahr zu  bezahlen, ich war so naiv zu glauben, das sei kostenlos...
3. Ich habe bei opendownload insofern Widerspruch eingelegt, als ich um eine kulante Regelung nachgesucht habe, worauf die Abzocker natürlich nicht eigegangen sind, sondern nur 0815-mäßig geantwortet haben.
Soll ich tatsächlich cool bleiben und nun nicht weiter reagieren oder hab ich keine Chance, da ich bereits einen Dienst (möglicherweise) schon genutzt habe (den des Acrobat-Downloads)?


----------



## agony (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



montana schrieb:


> 1. Ich habe via mail das Häkchen-Setzen zugegeben,
> 2. Mir war nicht klar, dass ich mich beim Häkchen-Setzen darauf einlasse, 96 Euro im Jahr zu bezahlen, ich war so naiv zu glauben, das sei kostenlos...


 
Jeder der da angemeldet ist, hat das Häkchen gesetzt.




montana schrieb:


> oder hab ich keine Chance, da ich bereits einen Dienst (möglicherweise) schon genutzt habe (den des Acrobat-Downloads)?


 
Der download des Acrobat Readers allein darf kein kostenpflichtiger Dienst
sein. Auch Adobe hat eine AGB.


----------



## borsti (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo,

heute nun kam auch von Microsoft eine Antwort und man hat das sofort zur Prüfung an die entsprechende Fachabteilung weitergegeben. 
Man trifft allerdings zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch keine Aussage zur rechtlichen Lage.
Es wird  jedoch versichert, dass nach entsprechender Prüfung des Sachverhaltes ggf. weitere Schritte eingeleitet werden.

Eigentlich sollte ich doch den Aktivierungslink nun endlich mal anklicken und mir die Vista 0,00Byte Große Vollversion herunterladen und das für nur 96 Euronen :scherzkeks::scherzkeks::scherzkeks::scherzkeks:

Gruß, der Borstige


----------



## Liongirl (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Nunja 96 Euronen mal 2 da 2 Jahresvertrag, da ist der ladenpreis mit original ID wohl günstiger^^


----------



## dvill (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Dieses Opendownloaddingens erinnert mich mit der erfrischend hemmungslosen Verwendung beliebiger Markenzeichen fremder Inhaber an einen Großen der seriösen Unternehmer aus der Zeit der Dialerei:

heise online - 23.01.04 - Markenrechts-Anwalt soll von dubiosen Internetseiten profitieren

Mit DE-Domains und einer scheinbar ladungsfähigen Adresse muss der Betreiber schmerzfrei im fortgeschrittenen Zustand sein. Er wird sicher noch viel lernen können.


----------



## katzenjens (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Tach,

zum Thema opendownload habe ich eben ein neues Video
bei YouTube hochgeladen. :scherzkeks: Garantiert katzenfrei...

YouTube - Opendownload

@dvill
Interessanterweise scheinen die Anbieter der Originalsoftware dem Treiben
recht gelangweilt zuzusehen. Ich weiss nur von einem Anbieter welcher
reagiert hat.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## sascha (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> Interessanterweise scheinen die Anbieter der Originalsoftware dem Treiben recht gelangweilt zuzusehen.



Weil sie nicht wissen, wie ihr Name hier missbraucht wird?


----------



## dvill (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

@katzenjens

Das hat seinerzeit auch eine Weile benötigt. Wenn es länger dauert, kommt es umso heftiger. Da kommt was nach.


----------



## katzenjens (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hmmm,

vermutlich reagieren die nur bei Beschwerden von "Rainer Juser" gelangweilt. Ob die bei Informationen seitens des grössten Online-Portals zum Thema Computerbetrug aufwachen? 

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## dvill (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Der Weckruf von CB hat schon viel Gutes bewirkt ...


----------



## borsti (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo,

@dvill



> Der Weckruf von CB hat schon viel Gutes bewirkt ...


das scheint schon zu wirken....das 0,00Byte große Vista scheint wohl aus dem Rennen zu sein, kann es jedenfalls seit heute nicht mehr bei denen finden.
Ob da schon jemand geklingelt hat:-D

Hätte ich doch bloß den Aktivierungslink angeklickt:wall:

@Liongirl,



> Nunja 96 Euronen mal 2 da 2 Jahresvertrag, da ist der ladenpreis mit original ID wohl günstiger


ich denke mal, den hier :scherzkeks: hast du deuten können


----------



## Teleton (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Erfrischend auch die völlige Ignoranz gegenüber eindeutigen gesetzlichen Reglungen



			
				opendownloadkram schrieb:
			
		

> Ich akzeptiere die AGB und die Datenschutzerklärung  und *verzichte* auf mein Widerrufsrecht.





			
				§ 312f BGB schrieb:
			
		

> Abweichende Vereinbarungen
> Von den Vorschriften dieses Untertitels *darf,* soweit nicht ein anderes bestimmt ist, *nicht* zum Nachteil des Verbrauchers oder Kunden *abgewichen werden*. Die Vorschriften dieses Untertitels finden, soweit nicht ein anderes bestimmt ist, auch Anwendung, wenn sie durch anderweitige Gestaltungen umgangen werden.


----------



## sascha (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Teleton schrieb:


> Erfrischend auch die völlige Ignoranz gegenüber eindeutigen gesetzlichen Reglungen



Besser kanns doch nicht laufen. Jeder, der in diesem Fall bzw. unter diesen Bedingungen hereingefallen ist, kann sich fröhlich zurücklehnen und sagen: Sorry Jungs, so nicht.


----------



## Logikmensch (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo,

ohne die in diesem Thread sich ständig wiederholenden Fragen und Antworten nochmal zu zitieren: Ich bin auch auf OpenDownload reingefallen und hatte aus Dummheit den ersten Jahresbeitrag bezahlt :wall: :wall: :wall:
Das Geld ist natürlich weg. Hätte ich mich gleich im Internet belesen, hätte ich das vermeiden können.

Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen: Wenn ihr aus heiterem Himmel eine Email mit einer Rechnung bekommt, die sich schon durch sehr kurze Zahlungsfristen auszeichnet, und ihr ohne euer Wissen in einen vermeintlichen Vertrag geraten seid, dann wendet euch umgehend an eine der Verbraucherzentralen. Die veröffentlichen auch eine Liste mit zahlreichen Webseiten-Betreibern, die suspekt oder unseriös sind. Schickt den [.......] einen Musterbrief mit Widerruf - mehr müsst ihr da nicht machen.

Für alle, die sich wundern, warum sie das Kleingedruckte nicht gelesen hatten - es muss bei eurem ersten Besuch der Seite auch nicht dort gestanden haben, dass die Anmeldung kostenpflichtig ist. Oben genannter Betreiber hat die Seite im Nachhinein geändert. Aber dadurch wird aus Unrecht nicht plötzlich Recht.

Ich bin aber doch noch ein bisschen weiter gegangen: Habe die o.g. Firma als Briefkastenfirma entlarvt und mich an die Mannheimer Polizei gewandt. Stellungnahme steht aber noch aus (und bringt wahrscheinlich auch nicht viel).
Außerdem habe ich die Seite bei Google gemeldet (könnt ihr auch machen!) und auch bei einigen Firewall-Herstellern, in der Hoffnung, dass die ihre Webseitenvertrauenswürdigkeit aktualisieren.

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

Jetzt habe aber auch eine Frage zu diesem Thema: Wenn die Verbraucherzentralen schon so genau wissen, welche Internetseiten die [...] da haben, warum ist es dann nicht möglich, dass die gesperrt werden? Lässt unsere Gesetzeslage sowas etwa nicht zu???? :unzufrieden:


----------



## dobu (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

----und noch ein neues :kick:"Dummerchen"! Auch ich wollte *NUR *Open Office kostenlos downloaden, weil die neue Version von MS Office nicht gerade preiswert ist. Auch ich habe den ersten "Download-Anbieter" bei Google für Open Office angeklickt und das Häkchen gemacht ohne die AGB's durchzulesen und auch nicht auf den Hinweis des Widerrufsrechts geachtet. Ich wäre ja nicht weitergekommen zum Download. :turnie Rechnung folgte dann heute. Im Normalfall hat man ja 14 Tage Widerrufsrecht, aber selbst dass könnte ich jetzt auch nicht mehr in Anspruch nehmen - 2 Tage darüber. Clever. :sun::supercool: Ich habe jetzt so viele Beiträge zu *opendownload* gelesen und frage mich, warum man da - von welcher Stelle auch immer - nicht eingreift. Warum verlinkt sich die Firma, die Open Office anbietet mit opendownload.de? Das schadet dem offiziellen Anbieter doch nur, wenn so viele Downloadnutzer so krass reinfallen. Man kann - so weit mir bekannt ist - doch das verlinken untersagen.

Zahlen werde ich auf jeden Fall nicht und bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen, was jetzt kommt. 

*ICH BIN BEREIT ZUM STREIT!!!!!:bang:*


----------



## dobu (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Dann bin ich doch nicht so blöd. Ich habe heute morgen noch einmal die Anmeldung aufgerufen und mich gewundert, dass dort Änderungen vorgenommen wurden. Aber auch solche netten "Downloadanbieter" lesen Foren. Wie kann man denn jetzt noch beweisen, dass es vorher anders zu lesen war?


----------



## katzenjens (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

@logikmensch
Der Gang zur Verbraucherzentrale ist zwar nicht verkehrt, jedoch ebenfalls mit Kosten verbunden. Die gleichen Informationen gibts auch in unserem Erste-Hilfe-Kasten für lau. Die momentane Gesetzeslage lässt leider eine direkte Sperrung nicht zu. Die Pressestelle der Polizei Bielefeld hat an anderer Stelle mal gesagt, diese Seiten wären "Verarsche" und KEIN Betrug. Somit gibts keinen strafrechtlichlichen Tatbestand wie man auch immer recht schön an den Einstellungen ähnlicher verfahren sieht.

Zivilrechtlich siehts natürlich anders aus. Ob die Machenschaften vor einem Zivilgericht Bestand hätten, darf bezweifelt werden. Diesbezügliche Versuche seitens der Nutzlosanbieter waren zerbröselt  . Deswegen kann man Mahnbescheide auch mit der Lupe suchen.

Für den geprellten Nutzer heisst es, zum einen besser bei der Eingabe von persönlichen Daten aufpassen, zum anderen nicht jeder zwielichtigen Rechnung / Mahnung / Drohung glauben und womöglich zahlen.

Beweispflichtig, ob ein gültiger Vertrag eingegangen wurde, ist immer der Anbieter. Der Verbraucher ist dort immer in einer guten Lage. Ich würde sagen: Ich widerspreche einem Vertrag, zieht doch vor Gericht  .

Aber ob man überhaupt mit den Urhebern sinnfreier Forderungen Kontakt aufnehmen soll steht auf einem anderen Blatt. 

@dobu:
Es wird ein einseitiger Streit werden. Sinnvolle Konversation mit Mailrobotern der Anbieter sind kaum erquicklich.

Ich meine, Aufregung, erhöhter Blutdruck und Stoffwechsel sind bei diesen Anbietern fehl am platze. Es gibt sicherlich sinnvollere Dinge, seine Freizeit zu gestalten. 

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Logikmensch (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

@dobu:
Suche den Fehler nicht bei Dir. Dass Du Dir die entweder damals nicht vorhanden gewesenden bzw. rechtswidrig formulierten AGB's nicht durchgelesen hast, ist nur die eine Medaille (dennoch: Generell AGB's durchlesen!). Aber der Verstoß liegt hier eindeutig bei denen.

@katzenjens:
Ich sehe da schon einen Straftatbestand - kenne aber die Gesetze nicht 100%ig - soweit ich weiß ist es nicht nur eine "Verarsche", wenn man mit falschen Firmendaten eine vermeitlich gewerbliche Internetseite betreibt.

Nicht, dass ich sowas jemals auch tun würde, aber ich denke schon, dass ich Probleme mit der Polizei bekäme, wenn ich mir jetzt auch so eine Homepage basteln würde, wie die das tun. Mein Konto angebe, wohin dann das Geld zu überweisen ist, etc., etc.
Wenn die mit sowas ungeschoren durchkommen, sehe ich das als Freibrief unserer Gesetzgeber an, sowas auch zu machen!!!

Müssten nicht auch wenigstens die Webmaster der Server diese Seiten mal vom Netz nehmen, wenn man sonst schon nichts dagegen tun kann?

Ich könnte echt k....n! :-?


----------



## katzenjens (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Logikmensch schrieb:


> @dobu:
> Ich sehe da schon einen Straftatbestand - kenne aber die Gesetze nicht 100%ig - soweit ich weiß ist es nicht nur eine "Verarsche", wenn man mit falschen Firmendaten eine vermeitlich gewerbliche Internetseite betreibt.


Ich könnte jetzt nicht 100% behaupten, dass die Daten im Impressum unrichtig sind. Solange die Staatsanwaltschaften keinen Straftatbestand sehen, können wir uns ärgern und sonst gar nix. 

Davon abgesehen ist es in den meisten Ländern so, wie auch hier, dass alles was nicht explizit verboten ist, erlaubt ist (was für ein Satz). Egal wie moralisch verwerflich es ist. Frei nach der Devise: Wenn die so doof sind und zahlen, solls uns recht sein. 

Um es klar zu sagen, jeder kann Forderungen stellen, aber ob sie berechtigt sind und man ihr Folge leisten muss steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Wenn Dich auf der Strasse ein Kind anspricht und von Dir verlangt, Du müsstest nun 50Euro Bürgersteigzoll bezahlen, würdest Du auch drüber lachen, oder?

Wenn man die "Anbieter" diverser Nutzlosdienstleistungen mit diesen Augen sieht, kann man nur noch drüber lachen. Nicht umsonst bezeichnen es die alten Hasen hier als "Kasperltheater".

Lest mal etwas quer im Forum, da sieht man das es sich alles wiederholt. Also belassen wir es hier dabei und verarzten lieber die anderen Betroffenen 

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Non Nominandum (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo,
ich hab den gleichen Fehler wie du gemacht und mich auch bei "opendownload.de" registrieren lassen. Nur bezahlt habe ich nichts. (Die müssen mich schon wirklich verklagen, wenn ....) Als ich gemerkt habe was da passiert ist, habe ich mich sofort mit der Kriminalpolizei, Dezernat online-Kriminalität in Verbindung gesetzt. Denen habe ich alles weitergeleitet, was die mir geschickt haben. Man sagte mir allerdings, es handele sich bei dem Vorgang mit opendownload nicht direkt um eine Straftat und zudem sei auch (noch) kein finanzieller Schaden entstanden. Ich solle auf jedenfall schriftlich Widerspruch gegen den Vertrag einlegen und alles weitere von denen ignorieren. Auch wenn Schreiben von einem Anwalt oder Inkasso Firmen kommen. Dass opendownload tatsächlich Klage einreicht sei sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich. Ich habe übrigens auf meinen schriftlichen Widerspruch von opendownload eine Mail bekommen, das mei Widerspruch nicht akzeptiert wird. Damit hat mir opendownload einen großen Gefallen getan, denn nun kann ich meinen Widerspruch beweisen. Eine Rechnung habe ich auch bekommen. Danach habe ich allerdings den Absender unter Spam vermerkt. Content services oder wie die sich auch immer nennen muß ab jetzt das Geld für eine Briefmarke opfern. Also nicht nervös machen lassen.
Gruß Hayo


----------



## Logikmensch (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ja, ich denke auch, dass zu diesem Thema schon alles gesagt wurde.

Jdf. habe ich der Bundesnetzagentur eine Beschwerde per Brief und der Bundesaufsicht für Versicherungen eine Beschwerde wegen Betrugsversuches des Webseitenbetreibers geschickt. Mehr kann ich nicht tun - jedenfalls nicht ohne selber ein böser Junge zu werden. 

Nichtsdestotrotz seid bitte alle so nett und meldet Google wenigstens solche unseriösen Seiten, damit irgendwann vielleicht sogar der Link entfernt wird (nach unten ist er schon gewandert!). Aber ich weiß: Es gibt dann wieder neue Seiten. Und nutzt bei euren Firewalls die "Webseite melden"-Funktion. Das könnte viel mehr helfen, als alles andere!

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass nicht noch mehr darauf reinfallen und denselben Fehler machen wie ich A......ch, diese A......cher auch noch mit Geldüberweisungen reich zu machen.

In dem Sinne - schließen wir das Thema ab.


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Logikmensch schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz seid bitte alle so nett und meldet Google wenigstens solche unseriösen Seiten, damit irgendwann vielleicht sogar der Link entfernt wird (nach unten ist er schon gewandert!). .


Google  hat überhaupt kein Interesse daran, dass es nach unten wandert bzw. entfernt wird, 
ganz  im Gegenteil, es platziert selber diese *Werbe*links  nach ganz oben.
Es ist für unerfahrene User  nicht auf auf den ersten Blick zu erkennen, dass es Werbung ist.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/54304-opendownload-de-post252892.html#post252892

Google hat also einen erheblichen Anteil an der Irreführung und  verdient daran.


----------



## tpb1967 (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wollte mich dann auch mal in die Liste derer einreihen, die entweder die Kostenpflichtigkeit nicht gesehen haben (da klein und versteckt) oder mit der zitierten "Zaubertinte" geschrieben wurde (also eine weitere Seite ohne Kostenhinweis vorgehalten wird) und daher gar nicht da war. Ich denke die Anzahl derer, die sich hier schon gemeldet haben macht deutlich, dass die Kosten nicht oder nicht deutlich genug auf der Seite sind, zumal man eine kostenlose Software sucht (und dort auf der Seite nicht findet, was man vorher aber nicht weiß).

Ich halte es für wichtig, dass man einfach nur sagt, dass man auch Betroffener ist, damit die Dimensionen hier mal deutlich werden, wie viele Betroffen sind. So viele Betroffene können sich nicht irren. 

Ich darf aber gar nicht darüber nachdenken, wie viele bei dieser Rechnung mit den darin bereits enthaltenen Drohungen (kurze Zahlungsziele, Strafanzeige bei Falschangaben, wir bekommen deine IP-Adresse heraus, etc.) bezahlen, da sie Kosten für Anwalt, Verbraucherzentralen scheuen und Mahnkosten oder Kosten für Inkassounternehmen nicht riskieren wollen, weil das ja rechtlich alles so wasserdicht aussieht. Das sind die "rechtschaffenen Bürger", die 96 Euronen nicht in die Armut treiben und bereit sind für diesen "Fehler" zu zahlen.

Mich bringt das auf die Barrikaden und sage danke an die Betreiber dieser Seite hier. 

Schade, dass es keine Art "Internetpolizei" gibt, die diesen Leuten das Handwerk legen kann. Auch wenn die Offerte einer nichtsnutzigen Dienstleistung zunächst strafrechtlich nicht relevant ist, sollte allein zum Verbraucherschutz solchen Leuten das Handwerk gelegt werden. Ich Untersage es ja auch jedem, einen Gullideckel auf den Bürgersteig zu entfernen, wenn die Gefahr besteht, dass andere da rein fallen könnten.

Also kämpft weiter. Ich warte jetzt auf meine 1. Mahnung, da ich bis morgen zahlen sollte.


----------



## webwatcher (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



tpb1967 schrieb:


> Ich halte es für wichtig, dass man einfach nur sagt, dass man auch Betroffener ist, damit die Dimensionen hier mal deutlich werden, wie viele Betroffen sind.


Grundsätzlich schon. Wir bitten aber davon Abstand zu nehmen, wenn es sich lediglich um ein me too Posten handelt  ohne *neue zusätzliche* Erkenntnisse oder Fragen  

Dieser Thread wird seit einigen Tagen weit mehr als 1000 Mal pro Tag  aufgerufen,  zur Zeit bereits mehr als 18000 Mal.  Es handelt sich mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit um Betroffene. Würde nur jeder 10. posten hätten wir bereits 1800 Postings mit  den Antworten bei weit über 2000. Mit der damit verbundenen Länge  des Thread wird es wie bereits bei anderen Threads völlig unübersichtlich.


----------



## holober (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo
mir ist das Gleiche passiert mit " Opendownload " was ich hier so als Antworten gelesen habe wird mir, hoffe ich, helfen aus dem Schlamasel herraus zu kommen, falls etwas eintreten sollte was nicht erklärt worden ist, melde ich mich halt wieder. :thumb:


----------



## holober (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Gerade ist mir noch etwas eingefallen: soll ich alle Mails die ich von "Opendownload bekommen habe aufheben oder ausdrucken?


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Warum?  sammelst  du gerne Spam bzw hebst Müll auf?


----------



## Lues_Impura (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ich habe heute Post vom Rechtsanwalt der Fa. Opendownload bekommen.
Was mich interessiert: Ist eigentlich schon mal ein "Abonnent" von denen verklagt worden?

Ich habe übrigens seinerzeit nicht nur von meinem Widerrufsrecht nach dem Fernabsatzrecht Gebrauch gemacht, sondern den Vertrag darüber hinaus wegen Täuschung gem. § 123 BGB angefochten. Zur Begründung habe ich ausgeführt:"Sie erwecken auf Ihrer Seite alleine schon durch den Domainnamen "Opendownload" den Eindruck, Software für den User kostenlos bereit zu stellen obwohl das nicht der Fall ist." Ich denke, dass das nicht so falsch sein kann.

Aber noch mal zur Ausgangsfrage: Gibt´s jemanden, den die mal vor Gericht gezerrt haben?


----------



## webwatcher (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Lues_Impura schrieb:


> Was mich interessiert: Ist eigentlich schon mal ein "Abonnent" von denen verklagt worden?
> ...
> Aber noch mal zur Ausgangsfrage: Gibt´s jemanden, den die mal vor Gericht gezerrt haben?


nein.


----------



## pontex (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Kann das sein?
Bei google (Deutschland) lande ich unter "open office" plötzlich nicht mehr automatisch bei opendownload (bisher auf Platz 1 im Suchergebnis für Deutschland).
Gottseidank habe ich mir die damalige google-Seite ausgedruckt, als ich die Abzocke bemerkte.
Bekommen die langsam kalte Füße?
Hat google doch reagiert?


----------



## wahlhesse (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Vermutlich sind die Credits für Google Werbung verbraucht.
Mehr würde ich mir dabei nicht denken.

Edit: gerade ausprobiert, als erstes wird doch noch der Werbelink (gelb hinterlegt) für Opendownload angezeigt.
Ist also noch aktiv. Man beachte auch, dass je nach Tageszeit oder sonstigen Ereignissen die Umleitung verändert wird um die Leute zu veräppeln.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## pontex (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Also ich hab gerade 25 google (Deutschland)-Seiten für open-office durchgeblättert und bin nicht mehr auf opendownload gestoßen.
Allerdings werden bei mir keine gelb hinterlegten Ergebisse angezeigt


----------



## wahlhesse (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Schon komisch. Bei mir wurde der gelbe Link trotz aktiven Adblock Plus Filter beim Firebird angezeigt.
Der Link leitet direkt weiter zu Opendownload!
Ach ja, Domaindaten sind anonym in Belize...

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## juelisa (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

hallo zusammen,

gilt auch für die Suche nach Adobe Reader. google zeigt opendownload nicht mehr an. hab sie nur über die kompltte internetadresse bekommen.

habe 2x das "spiel" mit meinen jungs mitgemacht.
das erste mal habe ich noch viel zeit investiert.
beim zweiten mal gings deutlcih schneller.

hatte allerdings nicht gedacht, dass es mir passiert. meine jungs lachen sich sicherlich eins ins fäustchen.

habe rechnung von opendownload, mahnung und heute schreiben vom anwalt. wohnhaft in osnabrück, konto in düsseldorf, die firma sitzt in aachen.

hab ich doch schon mal gelesen?:roll: - leute bleibt gelassen!

irgendwann verschicken die auch noch mal schreiben an leute, die kein internet haben und damit umgehen können.

lg juelisa


----------



## agony (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Ach ja, Domaindaten sind anonym in Belize...


 
Eventuell ein Versuch zur Verschleierung des Betreibers der Webseite ([noparse="http://www.sichere-downloads.net"]www.sichere-downloads.net[/noparse]).

"Aufgrund internationaler Bestimmungen muss in der Whois-Datenbank der Betreiber einer Webseite eingetragen werden, 
um ihn z.B. wegen Rechtsverletzungen oder technischer Probleme erreichen zu können. Ansonsten droht eine Sperrung."

Hier wurden offenbar falsche Daten in die Whois Datenbank eingegeben, der Server steht nämlich nicht in Belize 
sondern in Nürnberg: IPX Server GmbH.

..das kann man z.b. mit Smart-whois rauskriegen:

SmartWhois


----------



## pontex (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Stimmt. 
Entschuldigung, hab mich leider geirrt (schon wieder).
Open office Download.de steht bei meinem eeepc (opera) rechts ganz oben unter Anzeigen, auf meinem Laptop links, wie gehabt auf Platz 1.
Man landet leider weiterhin bei opendownload.
Der Link heisst jetzt " open-office. sichere downloads.net",
früher  "www-Download.net/open-Office.


----------



## juelisa (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

ja, ist schon "toll", wie flexibel seiten sein können!


----------



## agony (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Es gibt eine Menge obskure, kommerzielle deutsche Sex Seiten mit exakt
demselben Whois Eintrag wie "w*w.sichere-downloads.net"
Riecht alles ziemlich kräftig nach Mülleimer :sun:


----------



## dvill (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Ach ja, Domaindaten sind anonym in Belize...


Die Domaindaten für den Umschlag zeigen nach Belize. Die Inhalte liegen sauber auf einer DE-Domain. Im Bild ist der Quelltext der anonymen Hülle und die URL für den Inhalt.


----------



## dobu (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Guten Morgen 

ich habe gerade den "Direktor" von Content Services Ltd. - Herrn_ xxx _in England gesucht und bin dabei auf eine Internetseite "antiabzocke.net" gestoßen. Wer sie nicht kennt, sollte dort mal lesen. Weiterhin habe ich gestern Abend im MDR die Sendung "Escher" gesehen, die über das Thema 
*Per Mausklick abgezockt - Abo-Fallen im Internet*

berichtete (heute morgen auf mdr.de zu lesen). In der Sendung war ein Ehepaar, das die Rechnung für die Suche nach einem "Kochrezept" gezahlt hat aber weiterhin Mahnungen und Rechtsanwaltschreiben erhält. Wenn man das alles von den Drahtziehern, Hintermännern - oder wie soll ich sie sonst nennen - weiß, warum greift man da nicht strafrechtlich ein, wenn es genügend Beweise der "Abzockerei" gibt?:gruebel:


----------



## pontex (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Habe soeben nach 15 Tagen per email die Rechnung für 12 Mo mit dem bekannten Blabla erhalten, obwohl ich bereits 5 bzw. 6 Tage nach angeblicher Anmeldung jeweils per Einschreiben mit Rückschein
hilfsweise widerrufen,
hilfsweise vorsorglich wegen arglistiger Täuschung und Irrtum angefochten und
vorsorglich gekündigt habe.
Darauf sind die garnicht eingegangen.
Wideruf wird wegen angeblichen Verzicht (häkchen) und sofortigem Leistungsbezug mit Anmeldung nicht akzeptiert.
Ich schreibe denen vorerst nix mehr, da sinnlos.


----------



## Hannes74 (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Sucht mal in Google nach "acrobat reader" (= alter Name für Adobe Reader). Gleich oben an erster oder zweiter Stelle steht dann "www.Reader-24.com/Acrobat-Reader". Nach dem Anklicken kommt dann aber ein Formular von "open-download".  Die spätere Rechnung kommt von "Content Services LTD", man hat also mit 3 verschiedenen Bezeichnungen für die selbe Sache zu tun. 

Das Downloadformular für den kostenlosen Acrobat Reader (oder Adobe Reader) ist extrem irreführend. Gleich im Blickfeld steht:" Bitte füllen Sie alle Formularfelder vollständig aus. Nach der Anmeldung steht Ihnen Adobe-Reader 9.0 als Download zur Verfügung". Und dann kommen die Datenabfragen, die man ja eingibt, denn man bekommt ja sonst nicht den kostenlosen Adobe-Reader.

Abseits an der rechten Seite des Formulars, da wo normalerweise nervende Werbung steht, da steht dann "Folgende Inhalte erhalten Sie im Memberbereich!". Hier liest kaum einer weiter, denn man ist ja nicht Member und will auch keiner werden, was also interessieren die Inhalte für Member. Diese ganz natürliche Reaktion ist offensichtlich eingeplant. Sollte man hier nämlich weiter lesen, dann sieht man dort, dass einem durch Drücken des Buttons "Anmelden"  Kosten von 96 Euro usw. entstehen.

Das Ganze ist meines Erachtens eine perfekt ausgeklügelte Täuschung, in der die natürlichen Reaktionen der meisten Menschen genau eingeplant sind. Hier im Forum lässt sich erkennen, wieviele Menschen dann auch natürlich reagieren und so auf die Täuschung hereinfallen. Abzocker ohne Skrupel und ohne Moral können so in kurzer Zeit enorm reich werden.

Auch wenn das Ganze unter Werbung läuft, Werbung darf auch nicht dazu missbraucht werden, mittels Täuschung Menschen zu schädigen. Die Äußerungen der Getäuschten hier in diesem Forum könnten mal sehr hilfreich sein, wenn es irgendwann mal zu einer gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung kommen sollte. Merken wir uns also alle den Link dieses Forums.


----------



## Non Nominandum (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo Hannes 74,
ich bin auch auf opendownload.de hereingefallen, wie viele andere auch. Willkommen im Club. Leider ist das, was diese Firma betreibt nicht dierekt strafbar. Die nutzen eine Art grauzone, sodass eine eine Strafanzeige zwecklos ist. Wichtig ist aber, dass Du sofort innerhalb der gesetzlichen Frist Widerspruch gegen den Vertrag einlegst. Ich habe das auch gemacht, per Einschreiben. Es ist auch völlig egal was die da reinschreiben. Ansonnsten kann ich Dir nur empfehlen, dass hier im Forum die Links mal durchgehst, da wirst Du viele gute Ratschläge finden. geh am besten mal zu "physicus", Du findest ihn unter diesem Namen im Forum unter dem Sammelbegriff "opendownload.de". Hier findest Du Links die Dir sehr weiterhelfen können. Lies die erst durch, dann weist Du auch Du zu erwatrten hast und was Du tun must. Im großen und Ganzen möchte ich Dir noch sagen, es gibt keinen Grund sich jetzt unnötig Sorgen zu machen.
Gruß Hayo :cry:


----------



## Logikmensch (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Mag sein, dass es keine Straftat ist, was die da machen. 
Zivilrechtlich strafbar ist aber die Verwendung falscher Firmendaten und Handelsregisternummern. Ich denke, meine Beschwerden bei den Bundesaufsichtsbehörden und ein entsprechender Tipp an den Serverbetreiber wird am Ende doch noch was bringen. :smile:

Zum Glück habe ich meine 96 Euro (oh Wunder) zurückbekommen. :smile:


----------



## Sunoco (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Logikmensch schrieb:


> Zum Glück habe ich meine 96 Euro (oh Wunder) zurückbekommen. :smile:



Wie dass denn, hast du es selber zurückgeholt oder haben die es zurück überwiesen. 
Da wundere ich mich gerade etwas darüber. Ich hätte gedacht, dass die Betreiber die Kohle die sie mal haben auch nicht mehr rausrücken.

Grüße
Sunoco


----------



## Non Nominandum (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ich hab von denen gar nichts zurückbekommen. Da hab ich mich verschrieben.
Tschuldigung Gruß Hayo


----------



## Bart0815 (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Habe heute auch die Rechnung erhalten, werde morgen ein Schreiben per Einschreiben mit Rückschein an die Firma senden, und danach nichts mehr machen. Kratzt mich auch nicht was die sonst noch von sich geben.
Hier gibts übrigends ein neues Video vom Herrn Katzenjens, speziell zu Opendownload:
opendownload und die Hintergründe | Augsblog.de


----------



## pontex (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Alein der Name "open download" der Fang-Seite ist schon irreführend. Unter "open download" versteht man doch weltweit "kostenfreies download".
Da rechnet doch niemand mit einem teuren Abo.


----------



## stewdi (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

ich habe heute die erste schriftliche mahnung vom bereits bekannten osnarbrücker RA O.T. erhalten...diese ist weitaus unagressiver, als die erste rechnung und die mahnung, die von der content services ltd. kamen! bin mal gespannt, wie sich die nächste mahnung liest!

als kleiner ratschlag an alle firefox user.....es gibt ein tolles plugin für firefox, welches sich WOT (web of trust) nennt! dieses hat eine aktive community zur beurteilung von webseiten als grundlage. hat eine webseite negative bewertungen mit bestimmten vermerken wie "malware, phishing, viren, etc." erhalten, wird diese seite beim aufrufen automatisch blockiert! so auch opendownload.de!
das macht das surfen doch weitaus entspannter...!

ich halte euch über weitere vorkommnisse auf dem laufenden.

mfg stewdi


----------



## dvill (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Die weiteren Verkommnisse sind soweit bekannt.


----------



## Non Nominandum (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo Bart,
hab ich auch so gemacht. Du wirst eine Mail von denen bekommen, dass man deinen Widerspruch leider nicht akzeptieren, blabla und blub... Ist aber gut so, denn damit kannst Du notfalls nachweisen, dass Du fristgerecht gegen den Vertrag Widerspruch eingelegt hast. Nach ziemlich exact 14 Tagen bekommst Du eine online - Rechnung. Antwort ist hier zwecklos, die Remail an die kann nicht mehr zugestellt werden. Ist egal. Ich hab die Mail Adresse von content services jetzt als Spam markiert und werde erst auf einen GERICHTLICHEN MAHNBESCHEID reagieren.
Gruß Non Nominandum


----------



## winni011 (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Tag zusammen, auch ich bin auf *opendownload* herein gefallen:wall:.
Habe den link angeklickt, was kann ich unternehmen, und dessen Rat befolgt.
Nun habe ich per email gekündigt (Widerspruch), bekam als Antwort nicht zustellbar zurück benutzen Sie Bitte das Kontaktformular. Dieses tue ich jetzt nicht, da ich den gleichen Weg benutzt habe wie der Rechnungssender (wie auf der Info Seite empfohlen).
Dann warte ich mal alles weitere ab, werde Euch weiter informieren  über diesen Fallensteller.
Gruß Winfried


----------



## dvill (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Non Nominandum schrieb:


> Ist aber gut so, denn damit kannst Du notfalls nachweisen, dass ...


Dieser Notfall ist in drei Jahren mit hunderttausenden Betroffenen von Kostenfallen noch nicht vorgekommen. Andererseits führt die Bestätigung und Hinzufügung persönlicher Daten zur Intensivierung der Belästigung durch Mahndroh-Erpressungen.


----------



## schnitzer326 (18 Oktober 2008)

*Opendownload.de*

Hallo Leute,habe mich am 2.10.2008 bei opendownload registriert,ohne zu bemerken das ich ein 2 Jahresabo a 96 Euro abschliesse,was kann ich machen,was muss ich machen,eine Rechnung per Email habe ich auch schon erhalten,mein vorteil,die haben nicht meinen richtigen namen und nicht meine richtige adresse,bloss meine Email adresse,die schreiben,das sie mich anhand meiner ip Adresse ausfindig machen könnten,sollten diese angaben nicht stimmen,bitte um Rat und Hilfe.
Danke im vorraus


----------



## webwatcher (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Opendownload.de*



schnitzer326 schrieb:


> die schreiben,das sie mich anhand meiner ip Adresse ausfindig machen könnten,sollten diese angaben nicht stimmen,bitte um Rat und Hilfe.


der zigtausendfach abgeladene Dohmüllmist, wird dadurch nicht richtiger 

IP-Adresse nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger | Augsblog.de
Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de


----------



## webwatcher (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



dvill schrieb:


> Andererseits führt die Bestätigung und Hinzufügung persönlicher Daten zur Intensivierung der Belästigung durch Mahndroh-Erpressungen.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


> Wichtig ist aber den Anbietern nicht auch noch durchs schreibseln die Datensätze zu verfeinern. Also nicht mehr Daten -insbesondere die Adresse rausrücken- als die Gegenseite eh schon hat. Vollständige Adressdatensätze in den falschen Händen führen nicht nur zu Belästigungen per Brief sondern könnten auch für weitere Projekte eingesetzt werden.


----------



## Gallhofer (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Liebe Leute 

hört, euch das an. Das könnte hier alle beruhigen:

opendownload und die Hintergründe | Augsblog.de

Lg

Gallhofer


----------



## Graf Stuhlhofer (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Zu Opendownload wurde wohl schon alles Wesentliche gesagt, vielen Dank dafür!

Ich habe hier noch einige Randfragen;

zuerst eine technische:

Wenn man auf die per eMail überschickte Rechnung an die eMail-Adresse von Opendownload antwortet, kommt die Meldung:
„Ihre E-Mail konnte nicht zugestellt werden.Haben Sie Fragen zu unserem Angebot nutzen Sie bitte das Kontaktformular auf der Seite … . Sie benötigen hierzu Ihre Kundennummer.“
Hat Opendownload meine eMail trotzdem empfangen (und könnte sie auch lesen)? 
Warum ich diese Möglichkeit erwäge: Wenn eine eMail von mir wegen überfüllter Empfänger-Box oder falscher Adress-eMail nicht zugestellt werden kann, bekomme ich eine entsprechende Rückmeldung, in der dann auch der Text meiner eigenen eMail unten angeschlossen ist. Das ist hier bei der Rückantwort von Opendownload nicht der Fall, es scheint eine ähnliche automatische Antwort zu sein wie „der Empfänger ist auf Urlaub und kann erst ab … wieder antworten“. Auch in diesem Fall hat der Empfänger meine eMail ja erhalten. 

Nun eine technische/juristische (oder psychologische?) Frage:
Warum sagt Opendownload, dass eMails nicht empfangen werden können, und drängt darauf, dass ich ins Kontaktformular gehe? (Mittels der eigenen Kundennummer.) Damit Opendownload später argumentieren kann: „Sie haben unseren Support nachweislich am … in Anspruch genommen …“ ?

Und nun noch eine juristische Frage: Ich weiß schon, die besprochenen Anbieter klagen sowieso nicht, aber da wir nun schon bei diesem Thema (mögliche, wenngleich unwahrscheinliche gerichtliche Klage) sind: 
Ganz grundsätzlich, wenn es irgendwo zu einer Klage kommt … Nehmen wir an, der Anbieter sitzt in Berlin, gibt das auch als Gerichtsstandort beim Vertrag an, der Kunde sitzt in Stuttgart. Nun klagt der Anbieter in Berlin … Muss der Kunde dann von Stuttgart nach Berlin zur Gerichtsverhandlung fahren? Dann sind die Kosten schnell höher als ein Streitwert von z.B. 90 Euro.
Und wie ist das im Ausland? Der Anbieter in Österreich, der Kunde in Deutschland. Wenn der Anbieter in Österreich klagt – hat das dann eine Bedeutung für einen Deutschen?

Wenn die ganze Sache auch lästig ist, immerhin haben wir rundherum ein bisschen was dazugelernt …
G.St.


----------



## Leo09 (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Tag zusammen,
kann leider den Link von Gallhofer nicht öffnen, könnte vllt einer sagen was dort gesagt wird? wäre super nett!

LG


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Du brauchst den Adobe Flash-Player, um das Video angucken zu können.
http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&Lang=German

Die Zustellung einer e-Mail ist nicht beweisbar, auch wenn keine Meldung über ein Fehlschlagen des Versands erfolgte.

Der Empfänger kann vor Gericht jederzeit bestreiten, dass eine e-Mail "in seinem Machtbereich eingegangen" ist.
Ein diesbezüglicher Nachweis ist gerichtsfest vom Versender der Mail nicht führbar.
Wird mit Empfangsbestätigung versendet (zur Versendung einer Empfangsbestätigung kann aber der Empfänger auch nicht gezwungen werden...), dann kann hinterher immer noch der Inhalt der Mail streitig sein.

Rechtlich relevante Kommunikation sollte immer nur in Schriftform erfolgen (Zustellung mit Einschreiben+Rückschein). Alles andere hat de facto Null Beweiswert.


----------



## webwatcher (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Rechtlich relevante Kommunikation sollte immer nur in Schriftform erfolgen (Zustellung mit Einschreiben+Rückschein). Alles andere hat de facto Null Beweiswert.


So pauschal sollte man das nicht sehen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


> Wichtig ist aber den Anbietern nicht auch noch durchs schreibseln die Datensätze zu verfeinern. Also nicht mehr Daten -insbesondere die Adresse rausrücken- als die Gegenseite eh schon hat. Vollständige Adressdatensätze in den falschen Händen führen nicht nur zu Belästigungen per Brief sondern könnten auch für weitere Projekte eingesetzt werden.


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> So pauschal sollte man das nicht sehen:
> ...



Richtig.
Wenn der Anbieter noch nicht einmal die persönlichen Daten nebst ladungsfähiger Anschrift des angeblichen Schuldners hat, dann gibt es keine Veranlassung, bei einer haltlosen Forderung ihm die auch noch auf dem Silbertablett zu servieren.

Ich meine nur: wenn man schon _überhaupt_ reagiert und irgendetwas von sich gibt, dann am ehesten schriftlich. Alles andere kann man sich im Streitfall an die Backe hängen.


----------



## agony (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Tja, die Google Werbung von opendownload ist seit gestern Ver-
schwunden aber sofort durch Werbung von mega-downloads.net
ersetzt worden. Wer weis, vielleicht haben die beiden Seiten den-
selben Betreiber.


----------



## wahlhesse (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Auch wenn es nur halb in diesen Thread gehört, bitte OBACHT auch bei den anderen gelb hinterlegten Anzeigen. Akute Verseuchungsgefahr für den PC !
Beitrag bei Heise.

Beispiel:
w*w.reader-pdfs.com
Sieht vom Design her aus wie von CHIP - Computermagazin
Die Datei dort ist allerdings viel zu klein für den Adobe-Reader.
Stattdessen  verseucht man sich mit der angebotenen Datei den PC!
Lt. Impressum sitzt der Anbieter in der Tschechei.

Analyse der Datei bei Virustotal: http://www.virustotal.com/de/analisis/06a4ed37635759adeffc96118b424d7b
= verseucht !

Also, Augen auf beim Softwaredownload!

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## malibu79 (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Tach allerseits.
Auch ich war so blind und hab meine Daten da reingeschrieben und mich angemeldet.Wollte mir das icq runterladen,habe aber kein Aktivierungslink bekommen,der bei icq benötigt wird.Soviel dazu und jetzt meine Frage...

-soll ich an meinem Widerrufsrecht(wo ja dummerweise darauf verzichtet wurde)festhalten (das ganze is ne woche her)oder lieber auf eine Rechnung warten und darauf reagieren oder wie es von"katzenjens"im Video gesagt wird ,garnix tun und dann erst wenn was vom Gericht kommt?Habe auch kein Aktivierungslink bekommen,der bei icq benötigt wird.


----------



## webwatcher (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



malibu79 schrieb:


> Soviel dazu und jetzt meine Frage...
> 
> -soll ich an meinem Widerrufsrecht(wo ja dummerweise darauf verzichtet wurde)festhalten (das ganze is ne woche her)oder lieber auf eine Rechnung warten und darauf reagieren oder wie es von"katzenjens"im Video gesagt wird ,garnix tun und dann erst wenn was vom Gericht kommt?


Persönliche   Rechtsberatung  "tu dies , laß das " ist verboten.
( das dürfen nur Verbraucherzentralen oder Anwälte)

Du hast alle Infos gesehen bzw gelesen. Die Entscheidung sollte also leichtfallen.


----------



## Jackson5 (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ich habe das jetzt nochmals mit einem sauberen Rechner durchgeführt.
Rechts steht zwar etwas von einem Abo, aber beim Haken setzen für die AGB steht NICHTS von einem Verlust des Widerrufrechtes im Gegensatz zu der Zauberseite die nach einer Anmeldung zu sehen ist.
- Ich habe die Widerruf Email und die Bestätigung (inkl. Ablehnung) von Contents Ltd.
- Zudem ist die Widerruf Email noch vor Ablauf der so genannten Testphase um 24:00
- Ich habe den Aktivierungslink nicht angeklickt
- Ich habe die Screenshots der "sauberen" Seite
Jetzt bin ich endlich beruhigt genug um die Sache auszusitzen und werde auch der Rechnung nicht widersprechen und hier nochmals Geld für Einschreiben und Rückbestätigung zahlen.
Ärgerlich genug, dass ich der Support Hotline angerufen habe und dort nochmals für die 01805er Nummer bezahlt habe.


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Jackson5 schrieb:


> Rechts steht zwar etwas von einem Abo, aber beim Haken setzen für die AGB steht NICHTS von einem Verlust des Widerrufrechtes im Gegensatz zu der Zauberseite die nach einer Anmeldung zu sehen ist..


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html

Mit diesen unsauberen Methoden Webseiten zu manipulieren arbeiten Nutzlosanbieter seit drei Jahren.
( gelernt haben sie es von den Dialerabzockern...)


----------



## malibu79 (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Jetzt bin ich so schlau wie vorher...
Denk aber es is besser wenn ich mich nicht rühre.Vielleicht haben die mich ja übersehen oder bekommt man immer ne e-mail nach der Anmeldung?


----------



## EDER (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo, Allerseits!

Bin neu hier in diesem Forum-habe dummerweise auch mich mit diesem Opendownload "infiziert", da ich den ISO-Buster brauchte, den ich ohne weiteres bei CHIP.de bekommen hätte!:unzufrieden:
Habe von einer Website einer Verbraucher-Zentrale ein Musterschreiben zum Widerruf modifiziert (Rechn.Nr./Kd.Nr. etc.) und an Opendownload gefaxt.
Die haben mir darauf eine Mail geschickt, wo sie eindeutig auf die 96 T€uros
bestehen (Habe die Kohle auch nicht).
Habe darauf meinen DAS-Rechtschutz eingeschaltet-*Die sagen: Nichts Tun wäre das Verkehrteste was machen könne!!!*
Jetzt habe ich einen Termin beim Anwalt am Mi.22.10.2008!
Ich lass mir das nicht gefallen;eine Website zu machen, die aussieht wie eine
kostenlose (nennt sich auch noch so:OPENdownload.de!!!) und noch so hinterlistig gemacht, dass man ja darauf reinfällt!:wall:

*Diesen ***** gehört das Handwerk gelegt - wenn entsprechend viele
Geschädigte sich zusammentun o.dgl., dann könnte das auch was werden!:scherzkeks:*

Also was immer dabei rauskommt, ich werde es hier posten!

Schönes WE noch allerseits!

MfG

EDER


----------



## agony (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



EDER schrieb:


> *Die sagen: Nichts Tun wäre das Verkehrteste was machen könne!!!*


 
Wenn du im Internet einen rechtsgültigen Vertrag abgeschlossen
hast, ist das wohl so. Bei den Abofallen sieht das allerdings anders
aus. Ich war wegen opendownload bei einem Rechtsanwalt des
Verbraucherschutzes... Der hat mir exakt die Tips gegeben die
man auch hier im Forum lesen kann, und mir gesagt das kein
Vertrag mit opendownload zustande gekommen ist.


----------



## schnuffelchen (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo,

leider habe auch ich mit der Firma bekanntschaft gemacht.
Ägerlich - da ich ansonsten wirklich super vorsichtig bin.

Da ich nach freeware gesucht habe, habe ich mir auch keine großen Gedanken gemacht und vorallem auch nichts von enormen Kosten gelesen.

Ich meine auch, dass ich irgendwo einen Satz gelesen hätte der mitteilt, dass wenn die Dienste nicht "gebraucht" würden, eine Email als Abbmeldung genügen würde.
Bei einem weiteren Besuch habe ich diesen allerdings nicht mehr gefunden.

Nachdem ich nicht das passende gefunden habe, habe ich einfach eine Mail geschrieben, dass ich die Dienste nicht in Anspruch nehmen würde.

Diese kam dann wie schon oft hier beschrieben zurück.
Daraufhin habe ich dann über das Kontaktformular den gleichen Text versandt.

Einige Tage später kam dann eine Rechnung, dieser habe ich widersprochen. Auch diese Nachricht kam zurück und ich habe erneut über das Kontaktformular geantwortet.

Leider bekam ich wenige Tage später eine Mahnung und dann noch eine, immer mit der Aussage, dass wenn ich nicht zahlen würde mir durch einen Anwalt weitere Kosten entstehen würden.

Daraufhin habe ich dann eine Mail geschickt in der ich verlauten lies, dass ich die Angelegenheit von meinem Anwalt prüfen lassen würde.
Doch auch hier kam nur die gleiche "allgemeine" Mail, die es schon beim ersten Widerspruch gab.

Ich habe dann wirklich Hilfe gesucht und mein Anwalt hat mir diese Seite empfohlen.
Nach dem Durchlesen der Informationen bin ich dann doch etwas ruhiger geworden und warte nun erstmal ab, was da noch so kommt.

Ein Schreiben eines Anwaltes habe ich schon erhalten.

Ich werde berichten, wie weit die Firma noch gehen wird!

Herzliche Grüße
schnuffelchen


----------



## Bart0815 (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Habe gerade mal eine Mail an [email protected] geschickt. Wäre doch mal was wenn  sich die Bild einschalten würden, habe außerdem einen Link zu diesem Forum eingefügt, damit deutlich wird das bisher viele Leute von diesen Abzockern betroffen sind. Bin zum Kampf bereit !


----------



## Master Tom (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



golub81 schrieb:


> Mir ist genau das selbe passiert:cry:
> 
> ich weiß nicht was ich jetzt dagegen tun kann. Ich würde gerne widerrufen aber ich habe ebenfalls den Haken gesetzt, dass ich darauf verzichte.
> 
> ...


 

Mir ist das gleiche pasiert,das war am 15.9.08 und mitlerweile habe ich
auch schon gerade heute Mahnung bekommen,von einem gewissen
Herrn Rechtsanwalt [...] aus Osnabrück. Habe alles in den Mühl
geworfen. Was solls,ich reagiere gar nicht mehr darauf.Ich habe noch
am 02.10.08 einen Formschreiben vorab per Fax an die Abzocker Firma
zugesandt, und das wärs! Nachhinein glaube ich sogar das dieser Herrn
Rechtsanwalt mit der besaghten Firma; Opendownload.de zusamen
arbeitet und ein teil des Geldes für sich behält. Ich zahle NICHTS!!
Null, Zero, von mir bekommen diese falsche "Internetbrüder" kein Geld.
Also ruhig bleiben und gar nicht reagieren. Post von denen gleich ins
Mühl werfen!! Ich glaube nicht das ei Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt!
Die haben doch keine Chance beim Gericht. Mit sichereit NICHT.

Hoffe Euch,mit meinen Zeilen geholfen zu haben
mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Master Tom e.h.:sun:!

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Graf Stuhlhofer (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Meine Überlegung war folgende: Durch die prompte „automatic reply“ durch Opendownload („Ihre E-Mail konnte nicht zugestellt werden. …“) auf die Zusendung einer eMail habe ich ja einen Beleg in der Hand, dass ich tatsächlich genau zu diesem Zeitpunkt eine eMail hingeschickt habe. Und damit ist auch belegt, dass meine eMail angekommen ist – denn hätte sie den Adressaten nicht erreicht, dann wäre dort ja keine solche „automatic reply“ ausgelöst worden.

Aber ich bin zu wenig technisch versiert, weiß daher nicht, wie leicht solche eMails "nachgemacht" werden könnten (und ob sie beweiskräftig sind). 



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Die Zustellung einer e-Mail ist nicht beweisbar, auch wenn keine Meldung über ein Fehlschlagen des Versands erfolgte.
> Der Empfänger kann vor Gericht jederzeit bestreiten, dass eine e-Mail "in seinem Machtbereich eingegangen" ist.
> Ein diesbezüglicher Nachweis ist gerichtsfest vom Versender der Mail nicht führbar.


 
Die Bestreitung des Inhalts einer eMail – 



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wird mit Empfangsbestätigung versendet (zur Versendung einer Empfangsbestätigung kann aber der Empfänger auch nicht gezwungen werden...), dann kann hinterher immer noch der Inhalt der Mail streitig sein.
> Rechtlich relevante Kommunikation sollte immer nur in Schriftform erfolgen (Zustellung mit Einschreiben+Rückschein). Alles andere hat de facto Null Beweiswert.


 
das gilt doch ähnlich auch für einen eingeschriebenen Brief? Dass ich letztlich nicht beweisen kann, dass der Brief, den ich nun als Kopie vorweise, tatsächlich in dem von mir eingeschrieben weggeschickten Kuvert drin war?

G.St.


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Graf Stuhlhofer schrieb:


> ...das gilt doch ähnlich auch für einen eingeschriebenen Brief? Dass ich letztlich nicht beweisen kann, dass der Brief, den ich nun als Kopie vorweise, tatsächlich in dem von mir eingeschrieben weggeschickten Kuvert drin war?



Je nach Fall kann es selbst mit einem eingeschriebenen Brief das Problem geben, dass der Empfänger z.B. behauptet, das Kuvert sei leer gewesen. Ob diese Schutzbehauptung vor Gericht so durchgeht, ist eine andere Frage.
Um so etwas auszuschließen, gibt es die Zustellung mittels Gerichtsboten. Dabei wird auf dem Gericht eine Kopie des Originalschreibens gemacht und beglaubigt. Dann kann der Empfänger auch den Inhalt nicht mehr bestreiten.
Anwälte wählen dieses Verfahren besonders dann, wenn ein bestimmter Inhalt fristgerecht zugestellt werden muss.


----------



## Gallhofer (19 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

HIer eine Website wo eine Liste mit bzgl. Abzockerfirmen aufgelistet ist. ([...]) Content Services ist auch dabei.

[...]

Die Adresse in England scheint auch aus Lagerhallen zu bestehen. (Goggle-Map)

Gallhofer

_[Link zu angreifbaren Darstellungen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## pontex (19 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> das gilt doch ähnlich auch für einen eingeschriebenen Brief? Dass ich letztlich nicht beweisen kann, dass der Brief, den ich nun als Kopie vorweise, tatsächlich in dem von mir eingeschrieben weggeschickten Kuvert drin war?
> 
> G.St.



Das glaubt doch kein Gericht, dass man zwecks Widerruf eine leeres Kuvert als Einschreiben verschickt. Der Empfänger muss zumindest das leere Kuvert als Beweis vorlegen. Wenn es sich um einen Fensterbriefumschlag handelt, muss ja wohl was drin gewesen sein auf dem die Addresse stand.
Auf meinen schriftlichen Widerruf erhielt ich eine email, dass mein Widerspruch aus den bekannten Gründen (Verzichts-Haken, sofortige Leistung) nicht akzeptiert wird. Zumindest habe ich damit einen Beweis für meinen Widerspruch.


----------



## Logikmensch (19 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> Zitat von *Logikmensch*
> 
> :
> 
> ...


 
Es stimmt - ich habe das Geld zurückbekommen, aber natürlich nicht durc die mutmaßlichen [ edit] . Aber deren Bank war so freundlich, meinen Überweisungsrückruf zu akzeptieren. Ich denke, da habe ich auch mehr Glück als Verstand gehabt. Aber es zeigt doch, dass man selbst nach einer getätigten Überweisung sein Geld zurückfordern kann, wenn man Opfer eines [edit]  war. :smile:


----------



## Leo09 (19 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo,
Ich habe heute die erste Mahnung von der seite erhalten. Wie erwartet... allerdings bin ich über einen Absatz gestolpert und da wollte ich mal hier nachfragen, ob da was dran ist. Ich zitiere:

"Seit dem 01.01.2008 ist in Deutschland die Vorratsdatenspeicherung in Kraft getreten.
Der Internetprovider ip-[...]-84.unitymediagroup.de speichert die IP-Adresse [...].84 welche bei
der Anmeldung auf der Seite http://www.opendownload.de übermittelt wurde.
Unter Hinzuziehung des genauen Anmeldezeitpunkts (siehe Rechnung) ist es den
Ermittlungsbehörden möglich die Adresse des Anschlussinhabers festzustellen.
Sollte weiterhin kein Zahlungseingang erfolgen, behalten wir uns gerichtliche
Schritte vor."
Können die da was rauskriegen? 
Lg, und danke im Vorraus

_[Für den Forderungssteller identifizierbare Daten entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Non Nominandum (19 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo Leo,
keine Ahnung. Aber letztendlich ist das egal. Relevant ist nur ei GERICHTLICER MAHNBESCHEID. Ansonnsten können die schreiben was die wollen. Ist nicht dein Problem.
Gruß N.N.:-D


----------



## webwatcher (19 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Leo09 schrieb:


> Können die da was rauskriegen?


Nutzlosanbietergewäsch

IP-Adresse nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger | Augsblog.de
Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de


----------



## timokramarz (19 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Opendownload.de*

Hallo zusammen,
mir ist genau des gleiche passiert. Habe im Netz gestöbert und bin dann auf diese komische Seite geraten.
2 Tage später erhielt ich per Email eine Rechnung über € 96,--. Habe per daraufhin einen Widerruf per Mail geschickt. Kam keine Reaktion.
Jetzt schreibt mir ein gewisser RA [...], dass er sich eingeschaltet hat und die Interessen der Content Services Ltd. vertritt. Mittlerweile werden € 138,-- gefordert.
So langsam bin ich total genervt.
Wie soll ich weiter vorgehen? Bitte um Antwort. Vielen Dank. 
Timo

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Opendownload.de*



timokramarz schrieb:


> So langsam bin ich total genervt.
> Wie soll ich weiter vorgehen?



Immer mit der Ruhe, den Müll haben tausende bekommen

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3)  Das lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

4) Zur Frage der Minderjährigkeit 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html#post131430


> Können sich Minderjährige für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?



5) Thread lesen


----------



## pontex (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Opendownload.de*



timokramarz schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> mir ist genau des gleiche passiert. Habe im Netz gestöbert und bin dann auf diese komische Seite geraten.
> 2 Tage später erhielt ich per Email eine Rechnung über € 96,--.


 
Kommt jetzt die Rechnung schon 2 Tage nach angeblicher Anmeldung?
Bisher dauerte es mindestens 14 Tage (gesetzliche Widerrufsfrist). Anscheinend sind die die von der Gültigkeit des sofortigen "Widerrufsverzichts" bzw. des "Wegfalls wegen sofortiger Leistung" total überzeugt.


----------



## zalamearichter (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Kann sich noch jemand erinnern, wie er auf die Seite von opendownload geraten ist? Ich bin mir sicher, daß ich die Seite gar nicht angewählt habe, sondern durch einen "linken" Link darauf gekommen bin. Kann sein, daß sogar in einer eMail behauptet wurde, mein Adobe Reader wäre nicht die aktuelle Version, was sogar stimmte.
Da Adobe Reader kostenlos ist, bin ich dann wahrscheinlich einem Link gefolgt und habe Adobe Reader 9 heruntergeladen. Gewundert habe ich mich zwar, daß man sich anmelden muß, aber das muß man bei vielen Anbietern, auch wenn die Nutzung kostenlos ist (in diesem Forum ja auch).
zalamearichter


----------



## Sunoco (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



zalamearichter schrieb:


> Kann sich noch jemand erinnern, wie er auf die Seite von opendownload geraten ist? Ich bin mir sicher, daß ich die Seite gar nicht angewählt habe, sondern durch einen "linken" Link darauf gekommen bin. Kann sein, daß sogar in einer eMail behauptet wurde, mein Adobe Reader wäre nicht die aktuelle Version, was sogar stimmte.
> 
> zalamearichter



Also, ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass mir diese Seite von einem von mir abonnierten Newsletter als *absolut sicher* empfohlen worden ist. Diesen Newsletter hatte ich bis zu diesem Moment als sehr vertrauenswürdig eingestuft! Die Empfehlung war der Grund warum ich meine Echt-Daten verwendet habe, etwas, was ich, wenn ich die Seite nicht kenne, sonst nie mache.
Grüße Sunoco


----------



## Tytus007 (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Opendownload.de*



pontex schrieb:


> Kommt jetzt die Rechnung schon 2 Tage nach angeblicher Anmeldung?
> Bisher dauerte es mindestens 14 Tage (gesetzliche Widerrufsfrist). Anscheinend sind die die von der Gültigkeit des sofortigen "Widerrufsverzichts" bzw. des "Wegfalls wegen sofortiger Leistung" total überzeugt.



Hi liebe Mitspieler,
Ist echt lustig, wie der Kalleteler Dreieck "konsequent" und sinnlos von den Auftreiber realisiert wird.
Ich bekomme schon das  5-te Brief und immer das gleiche .... "wenn ich nicht zahle dann.... passiert etwas schreckliches!" .:sun:

Nun, schon 5 mal wird mir gedroht, dass "das ist schon meine aller letzte Chance ist zu bezahlen" .... und danach  nix dahinten :-p
Ja, ja, bester Beweis, daß es nur "Serienbriefe sind", und keiner achtet darauf, wie der Empfänger reagiert.
Kommt Geld rein gut, kommt nicht rein, dann noch mal Drohung...:wall:
vielleicht klappt das.

Ich amüsiere mich echt jedes Mal beim öffnen des Briefes...:scherzkeks:

Ich keine Angst, ich dumm und nix bezahlen NIE!
"Einkaufszentrum ist Sch...."  
"Dumm ist der, der dummes tut"

Gruß!


----------



## Sunoco (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Opendownload.de*



Tytus007 schrieb:


> Hi liebe Mitspieler,
> Ist echt lustig, wie der Kalleteler Dreieck "konsequent" und sinnlos von den Auftreiber realisiert wird.
> 
> Gruß!


Könntest du mir bitte diese Zeile übersetzen? Was ist ein "Kalleteler Dreieck"?

Meinst du damit, Anwaltsschreiben?

Sorry, das ist mir echt zu kryptisch
Grüße


----------



## Tytus007 (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Opendownload.de*



pontex schrieb:


> Kommt jetzt die Rechnung schon 2 Tage nach angeblicher Anmeldung?
> Bisher dauerte es mindestens 14 Tage (gesetzliche Widerrufsfrist). Anscheinend sind die die von der Gültigkeit des sofortigen "Widerrufsverzichts" bzw. des "Wegfalls wegen sofortiger Leistung" total überzeugt.



Hallo Pontex,

Das beste Medizin, lese den Beitrag oben auf diese Seite vom Captain Picard
und folge die Links, die er aufgelistet hat

Und dann wird Dir alles klar und die Angst wirst du nie mehr haben!

wovon? :scherzkeks::sun::-D

Meine persönliche Empfählung (mir hat das sehr geholfen), die Filme von Katzenjens auf YouTube.

Gruß !
Tytus


----------



## Tytus007 (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Opendownload.de*



Sunoco schrieb:


> Könntest du mir bitte diese Zeile übersetzen? Was ist ein "Kalleteler Dreieck"?
> 
> Meinst du damit, Anwaltsschreiben?
> 
> ...



Sunoco,
wie wäre mit googeln "Kalletaler Dreieck"

OK, für faule HIER


----------



## Tytus007 (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Opendownload.de*

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3)  Das lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

4) Zur Frage der Minderjährigkeit 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html#post131430


5) Thread lesen



BITTE MACHT DAS!

 Das spart Euch:

- die Nerven
- das Geld
- die Zeit

Gruß,
Titus


----------



## dvill (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Opendownload.de*



Tytus007 schrieb:


> wie wäre mit googeln "Kalletaler Dreieck"


Falsch, das führt auf billige Kopien. Nur das Original ist originell.


----------



## agony (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Opendownload.de*

Jetzt macht opendownload wieder Werbung, unglaublich, wie lächerlich
die sind: :-D

"[noparse]="http://www.download-direkt.com/adobe-readerv2/"]www.download-direkt.com/adobe-readerv2/[/noparse]"


*Der echte .PDF Reader zum Download *
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Der Download ist für Sie absolut sicher und 
kommt direkt von einer sicheren Seite*[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]* 
(dies ist besonders schnell und sicher)!*[/FONT]

*...*
Den *Adobe® Reader® können Sie jetzt **herunterladen*, einem Software Packet, welches Ihnen absolut ein Sammelpack unentbehrlicher Software bietet, um Ihren Aufenthalt im Internet noch sicherer und komfortabler zu machen und Sie vor ungebetenen Eindringlingen auf Ihrem PC zu schützen. Eine Liste der im enthaltenen Software und deren Funktion finden Sie weiter unten auf dieser Seite. :-D
http://www.download-direkt.com/adobe-readerv2/


----------



## Dany (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo zusammen!

Mir geht es genauso wie Euch. Ich bin ja so froh, dass ich nicht alleine da stehe. war auch auf der suche nach einem kostenlosen Download. Hm... joa, mehr muss ich nicht sagen. 
Die erste Rechnung habe ich gar nicht bekommen, oder sie ist sofort in den Spam ordner gekommen?? KA! Auf jedenfall habe ich dann die erste Mahnung bekommen und mich natürlich sofort verrückt gemacht. Da ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon mega sauer war und mich tierisch aufgeregt habe, habe ich dort angerufen.. Diese Telefondame war so was von dämlich und konnte noch nicht mal den namen dieser Firma richtig aussprechen ohne sich 3x zu korrigieren. egal.. Dieses Telefonat hätte ich mir schenken können. Habe dann sofort eine E-Mail an die VZ MG gesendet. Die haben mir einen Termin für Internetabzocke (Opendownload ist dort schon seeehr bekannt) gegeben. Meine Freundin arbeitet beim Anwalt. Der habe ich die ganze Schose auch noch erzählt. Ihre Chefin hat dann direkt mal einen Brief an dieses Unternehmen geschickt und denen gesagt, das ich nicht zahle, mit dem widerrufsrecht etc. Ich solle mir keine Sorgen machen.
Und heute?? Da bekam ich tatsächlich Post von dem Anwalt von Opendownload (Sitz in Osnabrück) Jetzt wollen die schon 138 euro haben (klar anwalt und so) Die Chefin meiner Freundin meint, dieser Anwalt wäre bekannt für dubiose Sachen. Also ich bin ehrlich sehr gespannt wie das weitergeht!

Hat sonst schon mal einer Post vom anwalt bekommen?? Sorry, habe mir nicht alle 33 Seiten durchgelesen. 

Auf einen Prozess würde ich es in jedem falle ankommen lassen. Alleine wegen den ganzen anderen Leuten hier, denen es genauso geht.

Leider leider leider habe ich diese Seite erst gefunden nachdem schon alles lief. Sonst hätte ich auch die Füße stillgehalten...

Also, wer hat noch was vom Anwalt gehört???

Kann doch echt nicht sein, dass die einen einschalten, wenn die tatsächlich keine chance hätten oder??

Ganz liebe Grüße
Dany


----------



## webwatcher (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Dany schrieb:


> Auf einen Prozess würde ich es in jedem falle ankommen lassen.


Vom Blitz getroffen zu werden ist wesentlich wahrscheinlicher 


Dany schrieb:


> Also, wer hat noch was vom Anwalt gehört???
> Kann doch echt nicht sein, dass die einen einschalten, wenn die tatsächlich keine chance hätten oder??


warum nicht. Als Drohkasperletheater  taugen solche Anwälte allemal. Die 10-30 Prozent User, die aus Unwissenheit oder Angst zahlen, reichen allemal auch für deren (Erfolgs)Honorare


----------



## dvill (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Dany schrieb:


> Also, wer hat noch was vom Anwalt gehört?


Was würde bitte den Unterschied machen, ob ein Anwalt, ein Inkassobüttel oder ein beliebiger Briefkastenbewohner abgrundtiefen Schwachsinn auf Papier schreibt?


----------



## Dany (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Oh je, da gehe ich nur zwei seiten zurück und die Infos über diese Anwaltsache überschlagen sich... 
w'w.forderungseinzug.de (falls ich das nicht schreiben darf, bitte rausnehmen )

tut mir leid, wenn ich doppelte Fragen gestellet habe. Ich werde mich einfach zurücklehnen und abwarten


----------



## sascha (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> w'w.forderungseinzug.de (falls ich das nicht schreiben darf, bitte rausnehmen )



Doch, darfst du. Und jetzt darfst du auch noch raten, wie oft der Herr Inkasso-Anwalt in den vergangenen Jahren bei sicher hunderttausenden Mahnungen tatsächlich vor Gericht gezogen ist.


> Ich werde mich einfach zurücklehnen und abwarten



Zurücklehnen ist ok. Abwarten nicht. Worauf willst du warten - auf weiteren Müll für den Papiereimer?


----------



## Canis (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

HI, ich bin ganz neu hier und habe, ehrlich gesagt, nicht alles von Opendownload gelesen.

Ich habe vorgestern eine Email bekommen in der steht, dass ich ein Abo auf Opendownload.de abgeschlossen habe, dass ich auf mein Widerrufsrecht verzichtet habe und dass ich einen angeblichen Bestätigungslink angeklickt habe.

Aber: Ich habe zu dem angegebenen Zeitpunkt gar kein Internet zur Verfügung gehabt. Ich hatte meinen PC komplett neu installiert. 

Wie kommen diese Leute zu meiner Adresse und meiner IP?

Abgesehen davon würde ich niemals auf mein Widerrufsrecht verzichten. Der angegebene Paragraph im BGB sagt auch etwas anderes aus. 

Soll ich überhaupt auf den Quatsch reagieren oder auf die Post von [...] oder ähnliche Leute warten?

Ach ja, noch was: Die bei Denic angegebene Email Adresse stimmt nicht, ich kann also nicht per Mail der Rechnung widersprechen.

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Non Nominandum (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo, an alle,
wie verschickt content services eigentlich die Mahnungen. Auf dem Postweg oder per Mail? Letzteres geht bei mir nicht mehr, da ich deren Mail - Adresse mitlerweile blockiert habe. 
Gruß Non Nominandum


----------



## sascha (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Canis schrieb:


> HI, ich bin ganz neu hier und habe, ehrlich gesagt, nicht alles von Opendownload gelesen.
> 
> _[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_



Lohnt sich aber. Zum Beispiel hier.


----------



## Logikmensch (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> ..wie verschickt content services eigentlich die Mahnungen..


 
Die Mahnungen werden per Email verschickt. Ich nehme aber an, dass bei vermehrten Mahnungen ohne Zahlung dann doch irgendein Inkasso-Brief oder ein Schreiben eines Anwaltes ins Haus flattert. Ich werde hier entsprechend berichten, wenn ich näheres weiß.

Ich habe bislang davon Abstand genommen, ein echtes Einschreiben meines Widerrufs an die Firma zu schicken; ich habe stattdessen einen Musterbrief der Verbraucherzentrale an die freundliche Support-Funktion auf der OpenDownload-Seite benutzt, die mir dann auf Wunsch auch immer gleich eine Kopie an meine Email-Adresse schickt. Damit habe ich auch den Nachweis, dass die Email eingegangen ist. 

Meines Erachtens genügt das vollkommen. Alles Weitere werde ich aussitzen.

Ich arbeite gerade daran, für den Fall eines Falles den Nachweis zu erbringen, dass bei erstmaligem Besuch der Seite die Kosten bzw. Widerrufsbelehrungen fehlen.

Bleibt noch die hier bislang nicht beantwortete Frage: Was können WIR tun, um andere Mitmenschen davon abzuhalten, in die Abzockfalle zu geraten?


----------



## sunnivah (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Canis schrieb:


> HI,
> Aber: Ich habe zu dem angegebenen Zeitpunkt gar kein Internet zur Verfügung gehabt. Ich hatte meinen PC komplett neu installiert.
> 
> Wie kommen diese Leute zu meiner Adresse und meiner IP?
> ...


 
Das ist doch ganz leicht.

Jeder, der deine E-Mail kennt, kann sie bei opendownload mit einer fiktiven Adresse angeben.
Die Rechnung kommt nämlich auch wenn der Bestätigungslink nicht angeklickt wird.

Die Post-Adresse interessiert bei OD niemanden, da zunächst nur auf die Mailadresse geantwortet wird.

Theoretisch könnte man also seinen ganzen Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis mit Opendownloadforderungen, Mahnbeschieden und Rechtsanwälten beglücken.
Alles was man wissen, muss ist die E-mail Adresse des "Opfers".

Die Welt ist so schlecht :evil:
Sunnivah


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Logikmensch schrieb:


> Ich nehme aber an, dass bei vermehrten Mahnungen ohne Zahlung dann doch irgendein Inkasso-Brief oder ein Schreiben eines Anwaltes ins Haus flattert.


Wenn nur die  Emailadresse vorliegt, wüßte ich nicht wie es zu Brieffreundschaften kommen soll, es  sei denn, der/die Betreffende rückt völlig sinnloserweise seine echte Adresse raus. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


> Wichtig ist aber den Anbietern nicht auch noch durchs schreibseln die Datensätze zu verfeinern. Also nicht mehr Daten -insbesondere die Adresse rausrücken- als die Gegenseite eh schon hat. Vollständige Adressdatensätze in den falschen Händen führen nicht nur zu Belästigungen per Brief sondern könnten auch für weitere Projekte eingesetzt werden.





Logikmensch schrieb:


> Bleibt noch die hier bislang nicht beantwortete Frage: Was können WIR tun, um andere Mitmenschen davon abzuhalten, in die Abzockfalle zu geraten?


Alle Informationen darüber, was hinterher getan werden kann, stehen auf diesen Seiten.
Präventiv ist außer Pressearbeit kaum etwas zu machen.  Vorschläge von Blacklists scheitern grundsätzlich. Außerdem bergen sie rechtliche Probleme.


----------



## bernhard (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Die Regel zum sicheren Schutz vor dem Müll ist einfach:

Einfach nicht persönliche Daten in Formularfelder reinklopfen, die im Netz unerwartet und überflüssig aufschlagen.


----------



## webwatcher (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/onli...-top-tipps-fuer-sicheres-online-shopping.html

Alle Punkte gelten analog   auch für die Vermeidung von Nutzlosabzocke.

Punkt 1 ist der allerwichtigste ...


----------



## Master Tom (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

[noparse]*was Recht ist muss Recht bleiben.:motz:An alle die von "Opendownload.de" reingelegt worden sind; Bleibt Cool und*
*reagiert GAR NICHT auf die Post von diesen [ edit]  Die sind*
*mit allen Farben gewaschen. Gerichtlich, habe die NULL Chance*
*das kann ich euch auf dem Weg geben.Zur Info; ich habe meinen*
*E-Mail Acount gelöscht, und habe jetzt meine R U H E vom diesen*
*[ edit] ,imbegriffen dem Anwalt aus Osnabrück hehe:scherzkeks:,möchtegern*
*Anwalt.*

*Lb. Grüße an alle im Forum,und alsbald*
*ich in der Sache etwas neues erfahre,liest Ihr es h i e r!*

*Master Tom*[/noparese]


----------



## Webace (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Servus,


ich bin auch einer der Dumpfnasen die Heute eine Rechnung (per Mail) bekommen haben da sie die Kosten übersehen haben. Ich habe auch erst einmal einen Schreck bekommen und bei meinem Anwalt nachgefragt.

Seine Antwort war nach Besichtigung der Mail und der Seite: *NICHT ANTWORTEN* bis ein Brief vom gericht kommt (Der eh nicht kommt)

Nun habe ich auch überlegt ob ich Widerspruch einreichen soll. Und dachte das ich dies besser bleiben lasse da ich damit ja den erhalt der rechnung bestätige. Ausserdem sagte mein Anwalt man solle Abwarten bis was auf dem Postwege kommt.

Nun Habe ich aber dennoch 2 Fragen die mich Intressieren:

1:
Ist es überhaupt Legal Open Source Programme Kostenpflichtig anzubieten?. ich hatte ja auch Open Office gesucht. Und dann währe es ja Interessant zu wissen was Sun Microsoft sagt wenn man denen mitteilt das da ein Betrüger seine Kostenlose Software Kostenpflichtig anbietet.

2:
Das es nicht Legal ist eine Wiederufsfrist zu verwähren ist klar. ich bin aber der Meinung zu Wissen das eine Wiederrufsbelehrung erst dann rechtskräftig ist wenn man diese Schriftlich erhalten hat. Das steht sogar in dieser drin.

Zitat:





> "*Informationen zum Widerrufsrecht und Belehrung:*
> Der Kunde kann, sofern er Verbraucher im Sinne des § 13 BGB ist, die Vertragserklärung innerhalb von zwei Wochen ohne Angabe von Gründen in Textform (z.B. Brief, Fax, Kontaktformular) widerrufen. *Die Frist beginnt frühestens mit Erhalt dieser Belehrung.* Zur Wahrung der Widerrufsfrist genügt die rechtzeitige Absendung des Widerrufs. Der Widerruf ist zu richten an die folgende Adresse, Faxnummer oder über das Kontaktformular:     Content Services Ltd.
> Mundenheimer Straße 70
> 68219 Mannheim"


Zitat Ende:

Also ich habe diese nicht erhalten. Und ich kenne diese Problematik. ich betreibe einen Internetshop und habe das durch einen Anwalt klären lassen. Bei mir muss man die AGB's auch per haken bestätigen diese sind aber nicht verlinkt sondern stehen direkt im Fenster (Scrollbar) darunter also bevor man den haken setzt. Ausserdem bekommt man Automatisch bei einer bestellung nicht nur die Rechnung per Mail sondern eine PDF Datei mit der Wiederrufsbelehrung. Somit hat er diese erhalten. Dies ist bei Opendownload.de nicht der Fall.

Ich werde also in aller Ruhe abwarten welche netten Briefe noch kommen. Und sollte der esrte Brief komen der im Briefkopf "Anwalt" oder "Inkasso" beinhaltet werde ich meinen Anwalt fragen ob es nicht besser diesen einfach zu Informieren das er nicht mehr Schreiben braucht sondern gleich ein Mahnverfahren einzuleiten da ich die rechnung eh nicht bezahlen werde. So spart sich der Anwalt die ganzen Portokosten und ich meine Nerven den ganzen Schmarrn auch noch lesen zu müssen. Und ich denke mal er wir eh mein Mahnverfahren einleiten. und wenn doch (was ich nicht glaube) wiederspreche ich diesem einfach. Mal schauen ob er weiter geht.


Ich verfolge auf jeden fall das Forum weiter da es echt Lustig ist was manche so schreiben.
Und vieleicht hat ja einer eine Antwort auf meine 2 Fragen.


LG Webace


----------



## Master Tom (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

[noparse]*Hi Webace,*
[ edit] 

*Lb.Grüße,*[/noparese

*Master Tom:sun:*


----------



## jupp11 (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Webace schrieb:


> 1:
> Ist es überhaupt Legal Open Source Programme Kostenpflichtig anzubieten?.



Grundsätzlich ja. Ein Anbieter könnte damit argumentieren, dass er Zusatzleistungen erbringt. 
Welche das hier  sein sollten, bleibt allerdings offen.
Das Problem liegt hier in der Täuschung über die damit verbundenen Kosten.
Eine Zahlungspflicht ist damit nicht gegeben.


----------



## Webace (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ja. Ein Anbieter könnte damit argumentieren, dass er Zusatzleistungen erbringt.
> Welche das hier  sein sollten, bleibt allerdings offen.
> Das Problem liegt hier in der Täuschung über die damit verbundenen Kosten.
> Eine Zahlungspflicht ist damit nicht gegeben.




Und das Wiederrufsrecht?. Die haben mir das ja NIE zugestellt wie es eigentlich sein müsste. Soweit ich weis darf man OpenOffice nur verkaufen wenn man es erweiter hat (Bsp Linus etc) oder ein Handbuch geschrieben oder sonstiges. Und dann verkauft man auch nicht das Programm selber sondern eben die erweiterungen oder eben das handbuch was dnn ja nach der GNU Lizenz auch Open Source wird.
oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## jupp11 (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ein kostenloses Produkt bedarft keines Widerspruchrechts, da ja über die Zahlungspflicht  wie bereits  geschrieben getäuscht wird und damit kein Vertrag zustande  kommt.

Die Herrschaften werden sich hüten das jemals vor Gericht auszudiskutieren.
Zweimal ist es in  drei Jahren versucht worden und  beide Male ist es abgeschmettert worden


----------



## Webace (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Wie ich sehe steht in der rechnung die Zahlungsfrist von 7 Tagen nach rechnungserhalt.
Wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche sagte mein Anwalt mal zu mir das es Gesetzlich festgeschrieben ist das eine Zahlungsfrist mindst. 30 Tage sind und man auch erst dann Mahnungen versenden darf die Kostenpflichtig sind.


----------



## agony (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Und selbst wenn ein Vertrag zustande gekommen wäre, was nicht der Fall ist, könnte man das mit dem Widerrufsrecht so nicht machen. Bestenfalls könnten sie die vor dem Widerruf entstandenen Kosten einfordern... also praktisch gar nichts.


----------



## jupp11 (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Webace schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche sagte mein Anwalt mal zu mir das es Gesetzlich festgeschrieben ist das eine Zahlungsfrist mindst. 30 Tage sind und man auch erst dann Mahnungen versenden darf die Kostenpflichtig sind.


dein Anwalt geht von seriösen Anbietern aus. Gib ihm das zu lesen. 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...ne-abos-vertragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html


----------



## Webace (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



jupp11 schrieb:


> dein Anwalt geht von seriösen Anbietern aus




Nein der weis das [ edit]  sind der sagte nur das durch solche Sachen sich die Betreiber selber ins Bein schiessen.

Und ich denke ich werde das mit dem Anwaltschrieben auch machen. Ablauf währe dann so:

- Anwalt schickt Zahlungsaufforderung
- Meine Antwort heist ich zahle nicht verklage mich gleich bevor du 50 Briefe schickst.

- Abwarten was da wohl als Antwort kommt


----------



## webwatcher (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Logikmensch schrieb:


> Bleibt noch die hier bislang nicht beantwortete Frage: Was können WIR tun, um andere Mitmenschen davon abzuhalten, in die Abzockfalle zu geraten?


Gegenfrage:  wie hält man jemanden davon ab,  nicht einfach seine Daten/Adresse auf 
völlig unbekannten Seiten einzugeben? 

Ein einziger kurzer Check mit der URL "opendownload.de"  in  Google offenbart was Sache ist.
Die Kommentare sind mehr als eindeutig.


----------



## tistel (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallöchen an Alle,
auch ich habe gestern einen tollen Brief von einem O. T. bekommen! Dieser ist Rechtsanwalt, welcher im Auftrag einer Content Services Limited in Manheim (opendownload.de), bei mir sage und schreibe 138,00 Euro eintreiben will:scherzkeks:, weil ich eine angebliche Rechnung vom 15.09.2008 , die ich nicht bezahlt haben soll. Ja, leider war ich in dieser Zeit mit meiner Frau im Urlaub und eine Rechnung habe ich nie erhalten. Und sonst waren nur unsere 2 Kätzchen zuhause! Und unsere Nachbarin geht bestimmt nicht an unseren PC und dowloadet auf irgendwelchen Seiten, die ist über 80 und hat vor PCs Angst.:-D
So nun habe ich erst einmal bei unserer zuständigen Polizei vorgesprochen, der Verbraucherzentrale Bescheid gesagt und mich mit unserer Anwältin beraten. Ich habe eine Rechtsschutzversicherung und bin da abgesichert.
Und bin da beraten worden, nicht zu bezahlen, da hier [.........] in großem Maße im Spiel sind. 
Ja und Gestern Abend habe ich diese Namen mal bei Googel eingegeben und bin schon ganz schön erschrocken, diese Leute geistern ja schon ein paar Jahre hier im Netz herum. Die sind wirklich darauf aus, harmlosen Menschen ihr schwer verdientes Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen!
Es muß doch irgendwie möglich sein, diesen [ edit]  das Handwerk zu legen. Also, wenn Ihr noch eine Möglichkeit seht, das zu tun, wir sind mit dabei!

Grüße und Kopf hoch:-D


----------



## zalamearichter (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Es muß doch irgendwie möglich sein, diesen [ edit] das Handwerk zu legen. Also, wenn Ihr noch eine Möglichkeit seht, das zu tun, wir sind mit dabei!

Wenn Du Rechnungen und Mahnungen bekommst, ohne jemals auf der Seite gewesen zu sein, dann müßte eigentlich eine Strafanzeige wegen Nötigung möglich sein (direkt bei der Staatsanwaltschaft).
mfg zalamearichter


----------



## Logikmensch (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ich bin auch immer gern mit dabei, wenn es eine sinnvolle Möglichkeit gibt, gegen Internet-Abzocker vorzugehen. Ich mache gerne mit! :-D Solange es den legalen Rahmen nicht sprengt. Selbst wenn es 192 Euro kosten sollte. 

Habe heute Antwort auf meine Anfrage an die Bundesanstalt für Finanzdienstleistungsaufsicht bekommen, die ich wegen der o.d. -Problematik angeschrieben hatte und ihnen den Werdegang geschildert hatte. 

Die schreiben aber nur, dass sie für diesen Sachverhalt nicht zuständig sind. :cry: Man verweist an die Verbraucherzentrale, die ich mittlerweile auch schon eingeschaltet hatte. Naja. Am Ende ist man halt doch allein.

Die Idee mit der Anzeige in der Bild finde ich gut. Wachrütteln wäre das beste was wir unseren Mitmenschen auf den Weg geben können.


----------



## Tina007 (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Ein kostenloses Produkt bedarft keines Widerspruchrechts, da ja über die Zahlungspflicht wie bereits geschrieben getäuscht wird und damit kein Vertrag zustande kommt.
> 
> Die Herrschaften werden sich hüten das jemals vor Gericht auszudiskutieren.
> Zweimal ist es in drei Jahren versucht worden und beide Male ist es abgeschmettert worden


 

Hi! Auch ich bin sonst immer mega vorsichichtig im Netz unterwegs und habe Mann und Kind immer vorgehalten, wie gefährlich es ist und teuer es werden kann, wenn man einfach drauf los klickt ohne zu lesen. Und Ätsch, jetzt bin ich selbst diejenige, die doof genug war, auf die Abzockefirma opendownload rein zu fallen; einfach weil ich wußte, dass ich kostenlose Software downloaden wollte. Geladen habe ich meine Software dann aber doch über eine andere Site. Das heißt, die Zugangsdaten wurden von mir überhaupt nicht genutzt. Trotzdem habe ich die Rechnung erhalten. Ganz schön dreist!

Bisher habe ich hier nicht gelesen, dass es zu einem Rechtsstreit gekommen ist. Vielleicht verstehe ich den Absatz auch falsch; aber was ist dann damit gemeint mit "zweimal abgeschmettert worden"?


----------



## Reducal (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Tina007 schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich hier nicht gelesen, dass es zu einem Rechtsstreit gekommen ist.


Nicht nur nicht gelesen sondern dem ist auch so - keiner dieser Nutzlosanbieter wagte sich vor ein ziviles Gericht, bis auf einen...





Tina007 schrieb:


> ...aber was ist dann damit gemeint mit "zweimal abgeschmettert worden"?


...und der hat dabei eben nicht Recht bekommen. Ganz entfernt war das der mit dem Opendingsda und der muss es ja wissen, ob er sich weiterhin nasse Füße holen will oder nicht.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Tina007 schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich hier nicht gelesen, dass es zu einem Rechtsstreit gekommen ist. Vielleicht verstehe ich den Absatz auch falsch; aber was ist dann damit gemeint mit "zweimal abgeschmettert worden"?


Seit drei Jahren tummeln sich dutzende  von Nutzlosseitenbetreibern im WWW. In dem gesamten Zeitraum ist es bei hunderttausenden von Betroffenen zu zwei echten Prozessen gekommen, die von den Betreibern mit Pauken und  Trompeten verloren wurden.
Da die mehr als fragwürdige Rechtslage bei allen Nutzlosseiten nahezu identisch ist, wird es aller Vorrausicht nach nicht zu weiteren Versuchen kommen insbesondere auch nicht bei diesem Betreiber.


----------



## Tina007 (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Danke für die schelle Antwort. Bin echt froh, dass es dieses Forum gibt. Habe mich nach meinen ersten Aufregungen auch mittlerweile wieder beruhigt und sehe der Sache und den kommenden Mahnungen gelassen entgegen. Nur meine Familie ärgert mich jetzt, dass ausgerechnet mir (sonst immer supervorsichtig!) das passiert ist :-p


----------



## Tina007 (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Eine Frage habe doch noch: Gibt es Erfahrungswerte, wann die Mahnungen, egal ob per E-Mail oder Briefe, von opendownload selbst oder deren Eintreibern aufhören??? Oder geht das bis zum Sanktnimmerleinstag, bis sie endlich den Verbraucher weich geklopft haben?


----------



## webwatcher (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Vorhersagen sind schwer, manche geben schneller auf andere sind völlig merkbefreit

Nimm´s von der heiteren Seite 
Stories zum Schmunzeln - - Antispam e.V.


----------



## leetduck (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Auch wenn ich beileibe nicht der erste bin, ich hab es auch geschafft :roll:
"Komischerweise" kam die Mail mit der Rechnung jetzt erst genau 15 Tage nachdem ich mich dort angemeldet hatte (, um irgendeine Software zu laden..). Ich habe die Mail sofort als Spam markiert und bin nach kurzem googeln ("betrug opendownload") hierher gekommen. Ich denke mal, nicht zu reagieren ist die beste Lösung. Wenn die erstmal merken, dass da ein Fisch an der Leine hängt und zappelt, werden die wahrscheinlich erst richtig schwere Geschütze auffahren. Ich habe mich dort schließlich weder mit korrekten Namen, noch mit korrekter Anschrift angemeldet. Von daher können die mir gar nicht über den Briefweg kommen, ich überlege ob ich meine Emailadresse lösche, was für mich aber ziemlich umständlich werden könnte. 
Also.... Gar nichts :-D Wollte nur mal melden, dass noch einer drauf reingefallen ist und nicht reagieren wird.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



leetduck schrieb:


> ich überlege ob ich meine Emailadresse lösche, was für mich aber ziemlich umständlich werden könnte.


Ein guter Spamfilter hilft


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Tina007 schrieb:


> Gibt es Erfahrungswerte, wann die Mahnungen, egal ob per E-Mail oder Briefe, von opendownload selbst oder deren Eintreibern aufhören???


Ea kommt drauf an, ob echte Daten angegeben wurden oder nicht und ob die eMailadresse für den Anbieter erreichbar ist. Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass echte Adressdaten bei einer Anmeldung eingegeben worden sind, dann kommt zumeist (bei diesem Anbieter) nach zwei Wochen die Rechnung pe eMail. Geht man davon aus, dass der Rechnungsempfänger nicht zahlt, dann kommen eine letzte Zahlungsaufforderung und die 1. und 2. Mahnung (alles per eMail). Danach gibt der Anbieter seine offene Forderung an ein Münchener Rechtsanwältin, die derzeit mit 4 Mahnläufen protzt. Zuerst gehts nochmal per eMail los und dann per Briefpost weiter. Bislang war dann (wenn der Forderungsgegner sich weiter weigert zu zahlen) mEn zu keinen weiteren Schritten. Das heißt, dann ist Schluss!

Interessanter Weise lassen sich viele Mahnungsempfänger in der ersten Mahnstufe aus Frankfurt dann doch zur Zahlung bewegen und überweisen auf ein Konto des Anbieters. Die Anwältin verwendet ein eigenes Konto und Widersprüche wegen bereits erfolgter Zahlung werden bei der Masse an Eingängen ignoriert. Ich glaube, da fehlt es an einer weiteren Schnittstelle und das erzeugt unnötig mehr Ärger, als das Ganze eh schon mit sich bringt. :scherzkeks:


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Danach gibt der Anbieter seine offene Forderung an ein Münchener Rechtsanwältin, die derzeit mit 4 Mahnläufen protzt.


Leider darf die Dame trotz angeblicher Ermittlungen der Sta gegen sie ihre  hirnrissigen
Drohmüllmahnorgien noch immer unbehelligt durchziehen. 
Ist zwar im Grunde mit Schwachsinn bedrucktes  Altpapier, was sie verschickt, versetzt 
dennoch zigtausende  in Angst und Schrecken, was ja auch beabsichtigt ist  

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...richt-wiesbaden-stellt-mahnungen-richtig.html


----------



## Tina007 (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Ea kommt drauf an, ob echte Daten angegeben wurden oder nicht und ob die eMailadresse für den Anbieter erreichbar ist.


 

Leider habe ich grundehrliche Haut  tatsächlich korrekte Angaben gemacht. Bin ja auch davon ausgegangen, auf einer seriösen Seite zu sein.... Dann habe ich wohl mehr davon...


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Tina007 schrieb:


> .... Dann habe ich wohl mehr davon...


jep, viel  Altpapier zum Verheizen


----------



## Tina007 (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



leetduck schrieb:


> Wollte nur mal melden, dass noch einer drauf reingefallen ist und nicht reagieren wird.


 

Die Dunkelziffer scheint recht hoch zu sein. Hat mal jemand durchgezählt wie viel "Opfer" hier im Forum sich bereits gemeldet haben? Gibt es eine Sammelliste (als Beweisführung) für den Fall, dass wirklich mal ein Gerichtstermin ansteht?


----------



## webwatcher (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Tina007 schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand durchgezählt wie viel "Opfer" hier im Forum sich bereits gemeldet haben?t?


Wenn jeder, der von Nutzlosseiten  betroffen ist, sich hier melden würde, wären die Threads
 kilometerlang.  
Zwei andere Threads wurden bereits über 500000 Mal aufgerufen  und dieser noch recht 
 junge Thread auch schon fast 30000 Mal. 

Durchnitttlich posten weniger als ein Prozent der  Betroffenen. Es würde auch wenig Sinn machen,
 wenn abertausende sich hier   lediglich mit "me too" melden würden. 


> Gibt es eine Sammelliste (als Beweisführung) für den Fall, dass wirklich mal ein Gerichtstermin ansteht?


Nein, macht auch keinen Sinn. Ein  Zivilprozess wird immer von Einzelparteien  geführt.
 Sammelklagen ala  USA gibt es in Deutschland nicht  
Das Ganze ist eh hypothetisch, da es zu keinem Prozess kommt.


----------



## tistel (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallöchen und Guten Abend,

ich möchte für Heute noch nachtragen, dass ich mich heute morgen per Email an die Bundesverbraucherzentrale gewandt habe und eben eine Mail zurück erhalten habe, wo diese mich gebeten haben, die Rechnung des [........] denen zuzuschicken, damit dieser abgemahnt werden kann.
Desweiteren soll ich mich auch schnellsten an meine hiesige Verbraucherzentrale noch persönlich melden, damit die auch noch etwas unternehmen können. 
Also steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein. Wenn das jeder macht, müßte doch den Leuten das Handwerk gelegt werden!:scherzkeks:

Ich wünsche Euch für Heute einen mahnungsfreien und schönen Herbstabend und schöööööööööööön lockerbleiben und ja nicht zahlen!:abgelehnt:

Eure Tistel:smiley:


----------



## Non Nominandum (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo,
das mit dem Zusenden der Recnung an die VZ. isteine gute Idee. Werd ich machen.:-D
Gruß Non Nominandum


----------



## Canis (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Vielen Dank für den Link, das ist sehr informativ.
Aber, was ist, wenn man sich überhaupt nicht registriert hat. Ich frage mich ehrlich, woher haben die meinen Namen und Adresse.

Kann sein, dass ich auf der Suche nach dem Acrobat Reader mal die Seite aufgerufen habe, aber weder an dem Tag noch zu der Uhrzeit. 

Ich werde die Sache einfach ignorieren bis der Mahnbescheid vom Gericht kommt, wenn der überhaupt kommt.
Danke
Gruß
Alex


----------



## Gallhofer (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> Es muß doch irgendwie möglich sein, diesen [ edit] das Handwerk zu legen. Also, wenn Ihr noch eine Möglichkeit seht, das zu tun, wir sind mit dabei!
> 
> Grüße und Kopf hoch:-D


 
Man sollte eine Möglichkeit ausloten, eine Gegenrechnung zu erstellen, der höher ist, als der "eingemahnte Rechnungsbetrag". Diese Gegenrechnung müsste aber direkt an die Anwaltskanzlei oder Inkassobüro erfolgen, weil von derren "Klienten" ja sicher nichts zu holen ist. 

Nach der Art; "Ich bin nichts Schuldig, sollten aber weitere Belästigungen an mich erfolgen, so müsste ich für meine aufgewendete Zeit, und unnötige Aufregungen, die diese Sache mich kostet in Rechnung stellen. Pro angefangene halbe Stunde € 96,-- inkl Mwst. Sollte ich einen Anwalt oder einen Rechtsberater einschalten müssen, so kommen noch extra Kosten hinzu. Die Kosten werden direkt an Ihnen als Anwaltskanzlei  so und so verrechnet. sie können das dann mit ihren "Klienten" gegenrechnen wenn sie wollen."

Man muss es genau ausloten, was man schreiben könnte.

Lg
Gallhofer


----------



## Dussechen (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo

noch ein Dussel mehr 

Bis heute abend hätte ich noch behauptet: "Sowas passiert MIR doch nicht!!" Aber angeschmiert. Ich dachte, ich lade mir nur den kostenlosen acrobat reader runter und registriere mich dort, (dummerweise mit echten Daten) bis auch ich heute die nette Rechnung erhielt. 
Natürlich ging auch mir erstmal die Muffe, bis ich dieses nette Forum hier entdeckte.

Ich werde gleich mal Widerspruch einlegen und mich dann nicht weiter einschüchtern lassen.
Hoffentlich kann man hier weiterhin Erfahrungen mit dieser dubiosen Sache lesen, ganz besonders fortgeschrittene, wie z.B. Anwaltspost etc.

Also erstmal vielen Dank an Euch alle für die beruhigenden Meldungen :-D


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## derigel (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

ja cool, naja bei mir kommt noch hinzu, dass ich minderjährig bin, ich werd jetzt erstmal meine Mutter schreiben. Und ich werde erklären, dass sie das widerufen muss und wenn die antworten, dass es nur 2mal vor gericht gekommen ist und beide male abgelehnt!


----------



## webwatcher (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



derigel schrieb:


> Und ich werde erklären, dass sie das widerufen muss


Ob sie  das wirklich  muß, kann hier nachgelesen werden: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Dussechen (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Amtsgericht Wiesbaden - Startseite


was ist denn hiervon zu halten????


----------



## dvill (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Siehe dazu:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...richt-wiesbaden-stellt-mahnungen-richtig.html


----------



## Dussechen (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Vielen Dank

Hab auch grad Video dazu bei You tube gefunden

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=sq_xwldKmBU


----------



## Canis (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Eine Gegenrechnung wäre sicher mal was Neues. Das würde ich frecherweise sogar machen, falls es Post vom Anwalt oder Inkasso gibt.


----------



## Jonas (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo! Auf der der Verbraucherzentrale Niedersachsen(einfach bei Google eingeben) steht eine Telefonnummer! Einfach anrufen Problem schildern, die helfen.


----------



## Jonas (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo!
Soll ich die schreiben vom Inkassobüro ernst nehmen?


----------



## wahlhesse (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Wieso sollte man? :scherzkeks:
Im Ernst, Inkassobüros oder beauftragte Rechtsanwälte haben keinerlei besondere Rechte oder Befugnisse.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Jonas (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo! Wie sie so ein Einspruch aus?


----------



## Spacebug2003 (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo zusammen. Es freut mich schon sehr, daß jemand einen Screenshot der Zauberseite hat. Bei mir ist es jetzt soweit, daß ich die Mahnung als Pdf mit der raschen Begleichung von 99.- Euro erhalten habe. Ich werde aber, wie ihr mir gesagt habt, nicht bezahlen.
Hat noch jemand einen weiteren Tipp oder warten bis der gerichtl. Mahnbescheid eintrudelt.
MfG Christian


----------



## Reducal (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Dussechen schrieb:


> Vielen Dank
> 
> Hab auch grad Video dazu bei You tube gefunden


Der Link stimmt nicht! Einfach in das Suchfenster bei youtube.com *sq_xwldKmBU* eintragen, damit kommt man zu der Sendungskopie.


----------



## Canis (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Canis schrieb:


> Eine Gegenrechnung wäre sicher mal was Neues. Das würde ich frecherweise sogar machen, falls es Post vom Anwalt oder Inkasso gibt.


 
Und so schnell habe ich die Mahnung in der Mailbox. Ich werde einfach nicht antworten, bis der gerichtliche Bescheid kommt.

Angeblich habe ich auf mein Widerrufsrecht verzichtet ... und alles ohne Internetzugang!


----------



## Leo09 (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

@Canis: Du warst auch nicht auf dieser Seite und hast eine Rechnung erhalten? Unglaublich wie dreist diese Abzockerseiten vorgehen. Ich selbst hab mich auch definitiv nie auf dieser Seite angemeldet und habe eine Rechnung erhalten. Unglaublich...


----------



## sunnivah (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Sag ich doch.
Es muss nur jemand aus Spaß eure E-Mail mit einer fiktiven Postadresse eintippen und schon habt ihr den Ärger am Hals.

Das ist so was von fies :scherzkeks:

Glrssle
Sunnivah


----------



## Logikmensch (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ich hab da wieder was Neues. Nicht, dass es mich jetzt tröstet, aber zumindest fühle ich mich bestätigt. Ich hatte an die Kripo Mannheim-Neckarau eine Anfrage hinsichtlich einer Strafanzeige gesendet und denen das Problem geschildert. Hier ein Auszug aus dem Brief, den ich heute erhalten habe:

.





> ..Sehr geehrter Herr ....
> wie Sie bereits richtig erkannt haben, ist die benannte Firma nach polizeilicher Feststellung an o.g. Anschrift nicht existent (Briefkastenfirma). Die Staatsanwaltschaft Mannheim erkennt aufgrund dieser Kenntnis die Anschrift daher nicht als mutmaßlichen Tatort an. Hier auflaufende Anzeigen werden deshalb an die für den Wohnsitz des Anzeigenerstatters zuständige Polizeidienststelle übersandt/zurückgesandt zur Bearbeitung in eigener Zuständigkeit. Wie von Ihnen geschildert, kann man sehr leicht dazu kommen, unbeabsichtigt einen Vertrag zu schließen. In diesem Falle ist eine Betrugshandlung nicht zu unterstellen. Die Staatsanwaltschaft Mannheim hat daher, wegen der Möglichkeit eines unbeabsichtigten Vertragsabschlusses, sämtliche bisherige Verfahren eingestellt und lehnt, wie bereits erwähnt, die Übernahme weiterer Ermittlungsverfahren ab. Sehr geehrter Herr .... Natürlich steht Ihnen die Anzeigenerstattung frei. Aus den genannten Gründen bitte ich jedoch darum, unter Verweis auf meine Informationen, diese bei Ihrer örtlich zuständigen Polizei zu erstatten. Für eine Veröffentlichung dieser Verfahrensweise im Internet wäre ich Ihnen dankbar....


So, das lasse ich jetzt erst mal hier im Raum stehen.

Es mag zwar nicht möglich sein, gegen die Firma zu klagen, aber ich denke, ich habe doch heute alle Restzweifel beseitigt, dass es sich hier doch um eine wirklich existierende Firma handelt. :-D


----------



## Webace (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Logikmensch schrieb:


> _[Vollzitat entfernt. (bh)]_


Welche Adresse hast du den der Polizei genannt?.

Die hier?.

Content Services Ltd.
   Mundenheimer Straße 70
   68219 Mannheim


----------



## dvill (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Logikmensch schrieb:


> wie Sie bereits richtig erkannt haben, ist die benannte Firma nach polizeilicher Feststellung an o.g. Anschrift nicht existent


War das die Polizei oder eine Laienspielschar?

Die richtige Polizei könnte bei der Bank mit dem schönen Konto mal nachfragen, wo der wohnt, der das schöne Geld kassiert.


----------



## Reducal (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Logikmensch schrieb:


> StA Mannheim]...[/QUOTE][/quote]Diese Feiglinge! Jeder nur etwas wachsame Beamte auf diesem Gebiet weiß schrieb:
> 
> 
> > War das die Polizei oder eine Laienspielschar?
> ...


----------



## Webace (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



dvill schrieb:


> War das die Polizei oder eine Laienspielschar?
> 
> Die richtige Polizei könnte bei der Bank mit dem schönen Konto mal nachfragen, wo der wohnt, der das schöne Geld kassiert.




Da brauch man nicht zur Bank im Impressum stehen ja folgende Hinweise.


Handelsregister: HRB 703297, Amtsgericht Mannheim
     Umsatzsteuer-ID: DE258263766


----------



## Nicko1998 (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ich habe mir erlaubt, dort mal persönlich vorbeizuschauen. Die gibt es wirklich, und sind nicht schwer zu finden!

Wenn ich die gefunden habe, warum dann nicht die Polizei?  :cry:

Bei Boocompany habe ich die Fotos des Anwesens, der Dependance, des Briefkastens und der Klingel eingestellt.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> Schlimmer noch, das war anscheinend ein Staatsanwalt aus Mannheim.


Ist es sicher, das er es finden wollte?


----------



## ingopo (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Habe bei google ne kleines programm gesucht und wurde dann auf diese seite verwiesen,habe mich dort regiestriert habe bei den eingabe nicht gesehen das ich ein abo abgeschlossen habe danach habe ich das häckchen bei den AGB gemacht und schon hatte ich ein abo an der Backe habe dann sofort das abo wiederufen, habe aber von denen ne antwort bekommen das ich durch das anklicken des Activerunslinks diesen dienst genutzt habe,so ein betrug,wenn ich schon 8euro für ne monat verlange dann sollte man auch was dafür bieten,
habe mich dann mit meinem rechtschutz in verbindung gesetzt und der hat mir geraten zu einem Anwalt zu gehen,
habe gestern ne rechnung bekommen,die ich natürlich nicht bezahlen werde, sollen die mich doch verklagen,wo nichts zu holen ist da gibt es auch nichts,,aber wie gesagt wenn von 100000 usern nur ein drittel bezahlt dann haben die schon kohle gemacht


----------



## johinos (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Webace schrieb:


> Da brauch man nicht zur Bank im Impressum stehen ja folgende Hinweise.
> 
> Handelsregister: HRB 703297, Amtsgericht Mannheim
> Umsatzsteuer-ID: DE258263766


Briefkästen sind geduldig - die nehmen auch Briefe an, wenn hinter der Mauer nur gähnende Leere ist und ab und zu nur der Laufbursche neu eintütet und Briefmarke draufklebt. Oder schreddert. 

Wenn dies zutreffen sollte, dann gilt trotzdem:  Impressum -> Handelsregistereintrag -> Personalien mit Anschrift des Geschäftsführers  -> Zuständigkeit geklärt. Bis zum Beweis einer Ausnahme. 

Muss sich halt nur jemand drum kümmern. Also Mannheim zu prügeln, ist vielleicht zu früh. Könnte sein, dass irgendwoanders sich jemand fürchterlich stur stellt und Mannheim diese nicht bloßstellen will. 

Und wenn eine --berechtigte-- Strafanzeige dann bei dieser zuständigen Dienststelle schriftlich eingeht, ist Essig mit irgendwohin zurückschicken... 


Wobei natürlich zuerst geklärt werden muss: Liegt überhaupt eine Straftat vor? Die Webseite enthält einen Kostenhinweis, also erstmal kein Betrug. 

Es sei denn:
- Anmeldeseite war ganz anders, ohne Kostenhinweis?
- Personalisierter Link, Daten vorher schon bekannt (IP stimmt dann!)?
- Unbekannter Dritter hat Daten eingetragen (kann Webseitenbetreiber nix für!)? 
- Es wurde etwas verkauft, was der Anbieter nicht verkaufen durfte (Darf ich die kostenlosen Telefonbücher aus dem Postamt auf dem Wochenmarkt verkaufen???)
- Lieferung ist Geld nicht wert? Naja, wenn ich ein besonders freundliches "Guten Morgen" für 20 Euro anbiete, darf das jeder kaufen und im voraus bezahlen, ich werde immer der Meinung sein, das war es wert! 



ingopo schrieb:


> ...habe mich dann mit meinem rechtschutz in verbindung gesetzt und der hat mir geraten zu einem Anwalt zu gehen,


Wer bezahlt? Bei Internetverträgen sind die manchmal pingelig. Außerdem vielleicht Eigenanteil. Warum, wenn Fall klar? Die Rechtsschutz hat mehr Umsatz, die stört's nicht, da werden dann nur die Prämien erhöht, schafft Arbeitsplätze.


----------



## Gallhofer (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



johinos schrieb:


> Wenn dies zutreffen sollte, dann gilt trotzdem: Impressum -> Handelsregistereintrag -> Personalien mit Anschrift des Geschäftsführers -> Zuständigkeit geklärt. Bis zum Beweis einer Ausnahme.


 
Der Handelregistereintrag sagt gar nichts. Und der Anschrift des "GF" sagt auch nichts.
Ich habe schon erlebt, dass die Einträge nicht stimmten, und an der angegebenen Adresse überhaupt niemand war. Es muss eine Adresse sein, wo Behördenbriefe (Klagen oder Anzeigen)übernommen werden können. Genauso bei GF. 

Gallhofer


----------



## Gallhofer (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Schauts mal da rein:


Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.

Lg


----------



## Sunoco (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Gallhofer schrieb:


> Schauts mal da rein:
> 
> 
> Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
> ...



... und wozu ... opendownload.de ist nicht dabei. Das es Tausende davon gibt ist ja inzwischen hinlänglich bekannt 
grüßle


----------



## Canis (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



johinos schrieb:


> .
> 
> Es sei denn:
> - Anmeldeseite war ganz anders, ohne Kostenhinweis?
> ...


 
Ist ja ganz toll, aber wie man hier merkt, da bin ich nicht der einzige, werden Rechnungen an Leute ohne Internetanschluss verschickt. Und meine Hunde und Katzen gehen noch nicht in ein Internet Café und melden mich irgendwo an.

Ich empfinde das schon als Betrug


----------



## Gallhofer (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Sunoco schrieb:


> ... und wozu ... opendownload.de ist nicht dabei. Das es Tausende davon gibt ist ja inzwischen hinlänglich bekannt
> grüßle


 
Aber Content Service Ltd. ist dabei.


----------



## Canis (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hinter den tausenden von Seiten stecken wesentlich weniger Firmen. Content hat so viele Seiten im Netz, dass praktisch jeder mal drauf reinfallen kann.
Aus allen Lebensbereichen versuchen die Geld zu machen.


----------



## sascha (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> Content hat so viele Seiten im Netz, dass praktisch jeder mal drauf reinfallen kann.



Jeder - außer, er beachtet die Grundregeln, die jeder Internetnutzer beherzigen sollte:

1. Gesundes Misstrauen
2. Persönliche Daten niemals herausgeben
3. Erst prüfen, mit wem man es zu tun hat. Dann handeln.

Klingt altklug. Ist aber so. Hunderttausende Menschen fallen reihenweise auf die Schnauze, weil sie arglos und naiv durchs Web surfen - und überhaupt nicht kapieren, dass das Internet die Fortsetzung des realen Lebens mit anderen Mitteln ist. Also mit Kriminellen und Abzockern, mit Tagedieben und arbeitsscheuen Bauernfängern um die Ecke...


----------



## Canis (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hi hi, alles beachtet, zu dem Zeitpunkt kein Internetzugang und trotzdem Rechnung bekommen. Das muss mir mal einer nachmachen. Und dann hat man kein Widerrufsrecht.

Das ist alles sehr witzig.


----------



## Logikmensch (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> Welche Adresse hast du den der Polizei genannt?.
> 
> Die hier?.
> 
> ...


 
Ja, natürlich. Auf was Anderes kann ich mich ja nicht beziehen.

Danke auch an den Moderator, ich hatte vergessen, das Zitat der Polizei auch als Zitat zu markieren.


----------



## Logikmensch (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> War das die Polizei oder eine Laienspielschar?
> 
> Die richtige Polizei könnte bei der Bank mit dem schönen Konto mal nachfragen, wo der wohnt, der das schöne Geld kassiert.


Es war die Polizei Mannheim-Neckarau. Steht doch alles in meinem Beitrag.
Das mit der Bank kannste bestimmt vergessen, die werden doch nicht mit ihrem Bankgeheimnis brechen.


----------



## Logikmensch (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> Diese Feiglinge! Jeder nur etwas wachsame Beamte auf diesem Gebiet weiß, wer die Drahtzieher in dieser Sache sind. Eine gehörig Portion Faulheit gehört zu einer derartigen Äußerung eine Amtsträgers schon dazu. Außerdem, der gibt die Anzeige zurück an den Wohnort des Anzeigenerstatters und bittet ihn gleichzeitig selbst nochmal Anzeige zu erstatten - dem Beamten gehört das Gehalt gekürzt, bis er´s lernt, dass Doppelanzeigen Schwachfug sind!



Das sind keine Feiglinge! Die Polizei hat zumindest das getan, was sie konnte: Prüfen, ob es eine solche Firma tatsächlich gibt. Mehr ist eben nicht drin. So sind halt die Gesetze. Ich finde das auch nicht so toll, dass es so ist. Einer Zivilklage z.B. wegen unlauterem Wettbewerb wäre m.E. allerdings möglich. Ich werde das wahrscheinlich aber erst machen, wenn ich tatsächlich einen Brief von deren Anwalt in meinem Briefkasten finde. Ich werde dann vor allem gegen den Anwalt klagen! 

Da man zumindest mir keine Faulheit vorwerfen soll, habe ich vorsorglich bei "Bild kämpft" unsere Probleme hier gemeldet und auch die IPX Server GmbH war so freundlich, mir die genauen Serverdaten des Serveranbieters (einer in Österreich) zur Verfügung zu stellen: ich habe nun eine mehrseitige Liste mit Daten, die eine Rückverfolgung zulassen. 

Natürlich habe ich gleich eine entsprechende Überprüfung auf Einhaltung deren AGB's an die Abuse-Email des Serveranbieters gemailt. Mal sehen, was da passiert.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Logikmensch schrieb:


> .... wenn ich tatsächlich einen Brief von deren Anwalt in meinem Briefkasten finde.


...es wird eine Anwält_*in*_ sein! 


Logikmensch schrieb:


> Ich werde dann vor allem gegen den Anwalt klagen!


Wieso gegen die, wenn die doch nur der Dienstleister für den Anbieter ist, gegen den du dich wehrst. Darüber hinaus klagen schon sehr zahlreiche Anwälte gegen die Inkassiererin, insbesondere bei der Anwaltskammer in München. Dort allerdings wird alles zusammengeheftet und mit Nummern versehen der StA München I übermittelt. Die Anwaltskammer München kann nämlich erst berufsrechtlich gegen die Anwältin vorgehen, wenn das laufende Strafverfahren gegen sie abgeschlossen ist.


----------



## webwatcher (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> ...es wird eine Anwält_*in*_ sein!


Denke ich nicht. Es handelt  sich laut  Aussagen von  Betroffenen um den berühmt berüchtigten
Anwalt O.T aus Osnabrück, um den es zeitweise  ruhig geworden war, aber wohl wieder 
voll ins Geschäft einsteigt


----------



## Logikmensch (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> Zitat von *Logikmensch*
> 
> :
> Ich werde dann vor allem gegen den Anwalt klagen!
> ...


 
Das mag schon sein. Aber sollte ich einen Brief vom Anwalt bekommen, WERDE ich gegen ihn klagen, da er sich nachweislich (ich habe es schwarz auf weiß) von einer nicht existierenden Firma einsetzt. Das ist für mich nämlich grobe Irreführung, Amtsmissbrauch, unlauterer Handel o.ä. Da gibt's bestimmt auch einen Paragraphen für. 

Außerdem: Wenn die eigentlichen Urheber nicht dingfest gemacht werden können (siehe meine Beiträge weiter oben), dann doch zumindest der Anwalt. Und der muss die Kontaktdaten zu den Urhebern ja letztlich haben. Eine Strafanzeige würde u.U. auch zur Offenlegung der Daten führen.

Was ich tun kann, will ich gerne versuchen. Auch wenn ich mein Geld zurückbekommen habe, so kann ich erst wieder ruhig schlafen, wenn diese Abzockseiten - und sei es auch nur diese - geschlossen wurden.


----------



## johinos (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Canis schrieb:


> Ist ja ganz toll, aber wie man hier merkt, da bin ich nicht der einzige, werden Rechnungen an Leute ohne Internetanschluss verschickt. Und meine Hunde und Katzen gehen noch nicht in ein Internet Café und melden mich irgendwo an.
> 
> Ich empfinde das schon als Betrug


Und wer ist der Täter? Vielleicht ja der Nachbar, mit dem man seit Jahren im Clinch liegt - was kann der Webseitenbetreiber dafür? 

Die Diskussion geht ziemlich durcheinander. Gegen Anmeldung durch unbekannte Dritte gibt's kein Heilmittel. Es reicht also, hier zu klären, ob und wie der Anbieter sich strafbar gemacht haben könnte. "Hab' Rechnung, war's nicht", ist zu wenig. Und ein vorhandener Kostenhinweis bedeutet, dass nicht getäuscht wird. 



Gallhofer schrieb:


> Der Handelregistereintrag sagt gar nichts. Und der Anschrift des "GF" sagt auch nichts.
> Ich habe schon erlebt, dass die Einträge nicht stimmten, und an der angegebenen Adresse überhaupt niemand war. Es muss eine Adresse sein, wo Behördenbriefe (Klagen oder Anzeigen)übernommen werden können. Genauso bei GF.


Gilt für Briefe von Privatpersonen und "normalen" Ämtern. Nach Strafanzeigen gibt's auch manchmal Hausbesuche, das schafft Klarheit und es gibt kein Zustellungsproblem. 

Und wenn dann kein Firma und kein GF da ist: Was Besseres kann doch garnicht passieren! Kein Anspruchsteller, Bank muss das Konto schließen (!!!), kein Inkassobüro kann fordern, kein Rechtsanwalt hat eine gültige Vollmacht. 

Problem erledigt.


----------



## webwatcher (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



johinos schrieb:


> Gegen Anmeldung durch unbekannte Dritte gibt's kein Heilmittel.


Über einen  Webseitenbetreiber, der auf Grund völlig ungeprüfter Anmeldedaten
 Mahnorgien mit sofortiger Anwaltskeule losläßt,  braucht man im Grunde nicht zu
 diskutieren, sondern lediglich den Spamfilter entsprechend einrichten und/oder 
Papierkorb bereithalten.


----------



## Webace (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Im Grunde genommen hat uns doch die Polizei bestätigt das die Firma nicht existiert. Sie hat keine Anschrift bzw. die Anschrift im Impressum gibt es nicht und auch die Firma so ist nicht auszumachen.

Wieso sollte also eine AnwältIN Geld einklagen für eine Firma die es eigentlich nicht gibt????

Das sind alles Tatsachen die keiner Wiedersprechen kann.

Beweise:

- Firma ist nicht auszumachen (Selbst von der Polizei)
- Drohungen man habe die IP Adresse als Beweis haltlos.
(Hinweis IP Adressen kann man nur die Staatsanwaltschaft zurückverfolgen über den jeweiligen Anbieter. Dies kan weder eine Privatperson noch eine Firma oder ein Anwalt.)
- Wiederrufsrecht wurde nicht zugestellt und ist nach der Textform so wie sie da steht eh ungültig.
- Preishinweise wurden (In meinem Fall) erst nach der Anmeldung in die Seite eingebunden.


Also wie immer mein TIP:

*Garnichts machen bis ein Mahnbescheid vom jeweiligen Amtsgericht kommt und diesen dann Wiedersprechen.*


----------



## johinos (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Webace schrieb:


> Im Grunde genommen hat uns doch die Polizei bestätigt das die Firma nicht existiert.


Wo das denn? Hab' ich nirgends gelesen oder gehört.


----------



## Webace (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Also ich habe mal eben beim Amtsgericht in Mannheim angerufen und die Handelsregisternummer überprüft. Dies egibt als Adresse wirklich diese an:

Content Services Ltd.
   Mundenheimer Straße 70
   68219 Mannheim

Nach Aussagen der Mitarbeiterin ist das aber nicht die Gewähr das diese auch 100% stimmt. Sie sagte es wird bald ein Gesetzt verabschiedet das es Firmen ZWINGT immer die Aktuelle Adresse zu hinterlegen.

Laut Amtsgericht ist der GF ein [ edit]  mit Wohnhaft in Frankfurt am Main.

Und nun haltet euch fest Geburtsdatum von diesem [ edit]  Der ist also gerade mal 28 Jahre alt und treibt Tausende von Menschen in den Wahnsinn.

[ edit] .

*************************************************************************
Modinfo *
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


> Persönliche Daten
> 
> Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist. Ebenso ist die Angabe von E-Mailadressen nicht erwünscht. Als persönliche Daten in diesem Sinne gilt auch das Ergebnis von whois-Abfragen.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/40724-erst-lesen-dann-denken-dann-posten.html


----------



## Webace (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



johinos schrieb:


> Wo das denn? Hab' ich nirgends gelesen oder gehört.




In einem Beitrag hat ein Geschädigter gesagt er habe Anzeige erstattet und die Polizei hat gesagt die Firma sei unter der Adresse nicht existent. Es ist genau die Adresse die beim Handelsregister hinterlegt ist.

Also sei sie nicht existend. Denn wie kann ich mich gegen unbegründete Beschuldigungen währen wenn eine Firma nicht erreichbar ist und selbst die Adresse im Handelsregister nicht stimmt. Selbst für die Staatsorgane ist die Firma nicht greifbar weil nicht mal eine Anzeige zugestellt werden kann.


Fazit: Nicht existent


----------



## Webace (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

So habe mal ein bischen nachgeforscht.
Also Opendownload wird von einer Firma aus Österreich gehostet.
Die Firma nennt sich "Maxolution Internet Services Gmbh"

Währe ja mal ein Anruf Interessant an wen die ihre rechnungen schicken und ob sie wissen was ihre Kunden mit ihren Servern so treiben.


----------



## johinos (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Webace schrieb:


> In einem Beitrag hat ein Geschädigter gesagt ...
> 
> Fazit: Nicht existent


Vielleicht etwas vorsichtiger formulieren. Hoffentlich nimmt das Fazit niemand für bare Münze.


----------



## Logikmensch (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> So habe mal ein bischen nachgeforscht.
> Also Opendownload wird von einer Firma aus Österreich gehostet.
> Die Firma nennt sich "Maxolution Internet Services Gmbh"
> 
> Währe ja mal ein Anruf Interessant an wen die ihre rechnungen schicken und ob sie wissen was ihre Kunden mit ihren Servern so treiben.


 
Meine Nachforschungen ergaben dasselbe. Ich habe aber bereits, wie bereits erwähnt, eine Nachricht stellvertretend für uns alle hier an genau diese Internet-Betreiberfirma gerichtet. Wir müssen hier nicht alle das Rad mehrmals erfinden. Bitte auch mal ein paar zurückliegende Beiträge lesen!!! 



> In einem Beitrag hat ein Geschädigter gesagt er habe Anzeige erstattet und die Polizei hat gesagt die Firma sei unter der Adresse nicht existent. Es ist genau die Adresse die beim Handelsregister hinterlegt ist.


 
Gleiches dazu: Ich habe den schriftlichen Nachweis der Polizeidienststelle Mannheim-Neckarau, dass die betreffende Firmenadresse eine Scheinfirma ist, die es *nicht gibt*. Es ist nicht mehr nötig, irgendwelche Diskussionen über Rechte einer solchen Scheinfirma zu führen - sie hat schlichtweg keine Rechte. Also sind auch, wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt, keine Verträge zustande gekommen. Wenn die klagen woll(t)en, dürfte das sehr schwierig werden.


----------



## pontex (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Content services ltd. wurde inzwischen in den Olymp der "dynamischen Jungunternehmer mit pfiffiger Geschäftsidee" aufgenommen.
Liste der Internet-Abzocker der vzvv auf  http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet_2008.pdf.
Ob es wirklich noch so viele Juristen gibt. die sich mit der peinlichen Halsgerichtsordnung von Karl V. besser auskennen, als mit Internet-Geschäften (modernstes neu angeschaftes Gerät der deutschen Justiz in den letzten 200 Jahre war angeblich die Guillotine) möchte ich nun doch bezweifeln.


----------



## tistel (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo, macht es so wie ich, schickt Kopien von Euren dubiosen Rechnungen oder Mahnungen an den

*Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband e.V.
Federation of German Consumer Organisations

Markgrafenstraße 66, 10969 Berlin*

die brauchen dieses Material, um gegen diese Leute vorgehen zu können. Meine Kopie ist schon auf dem Weg. Denn nur Jammern und Klagen nützt alles nichts, nur HANDELN!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Basehit (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo zusammen,

mich hats auch erwischt. Sehr dreiste Masche. Schade das sowas in diesem Land so lange laufen kann, besonders da stark davon auszugehen ist das schon viele gezahlt haben. 

Ich werde mich nun erstmal an lokale Verbraucherzentralen wenden um mir die Informationen hier von selbigen bestätigen zu lassen. 

Außerdem habe ich es mir nicht nehmen lassen mich an ein paar der Hersteller der dort angebotenen Freeware zu wenden und sie mal darauf aufmerksam zu machen das dort Dritte versuchen mit Ihren Produkten und besonders mit ihrem Namen Geld zu machen. Kann mir gut vorstellen das denen das nicht gefallen wird. ka

Sehr kurios finde ich aber auch die "Support" Adresse support-center-online.com. Das wirkt schwer so als würde über diese Adresse mehr als nur die Beschwerden von opendownload behandelt.


----------



## Gallhofer (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> ...Wieso gegen die, wenn die doch nur der Dienstleister für den Anbieter ist, gegen den du dich wehrst.


 
Also, für mich sind solche "Anwälte" einfach *Mittäter,* die serienweise Briefe verschicken. Gehören praktisch zum System. Sind genauso anzuklagen und danach zu trachten dennen ihre Anwaltlizenzen zu entziehen. Das würde auch den Fundament der Abzoger dieser Sites entziehen.

Gallhofer


----------



## Gallhofer (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Zu einer Klage, mit der die Inkassobetreiber drohen, wird es hingegen nicht kommen, denn die geschlossenen Verträge sind ungültig oder oft sehr zweifelhaft. *Der Preis* ist ein wichtiger Teil des Vertrags und darf nicht unter ferner liefen, sondern *muss deutlich hervorgehoben* *im Anmeldeformular stehen.* Sonst hat der Besucher den Eindruck bei dem Dienst handle es sich um eines der vielen kostenlosen Angebote im Web. Diese Gratis- Gewohnheit desWebs nutzen die Trickbetrüger schamlos aus, gerade Jugendliche, die etwas sorgloser vorgehen, fallen darauf rein.

 In einem Urteil des Landgerichts Frankfurt am Main vom 5. September 2007 heißt es beispielsweise: „Die Beklagten werden verurteilt, es bei Meidung von Ordnungsgeld bis zu 250.000,– EUR, ersatzweise Ordnungshaft bis zu 6 Wochen, oder Ordnungshaft bis zu 6 Monaten für jeden Fall der Zuwiderhandlung zu unterlassen, im geschäftlichen Verkehr zu Zwecken des Wettbewerbs... Dienstleistungen gegenüber Letztverbrauchern im Internet unter Angabe von Preisen anzubieten und/oder anbieten zu lassen und/oder zu bewerben und/oder bewerben zu lassen, wenn die Preisangabe nicht leicht erkennbar ist...“


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Gallhofer schrieb:


> Zu einer Klage, mit der die Inkassobetreiber drohen, wird es hingegen nicht kommen,


In drei zurückliegenden Jahren bei hunderttausenden von Betroffenen haben   ganze  zweimal 
Nutzlosanbieter geklagt. In beiden Fällen wurden die Klagen abgewiesen.

Die Urteile, die auf "Supportwebseiten"  der Nutzlosanbieter als "Beweise" angeführt werden, 
sind ausnahmslos  unter dubiosen  und nicht nachvollziehbaren Umständen zustande gekommen
 ( Versäumnisurteile u.ä )


----------



## flizzepuzz (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo, auch ich bin eine von den "Dummen"  die sich bei opendownload angemeldet hat. Zu meiner Sicherheit habe ich jedoch den Vorgang mit der Verbraucherschutzzentrale abgeklärt (hat mich zwar EUR 15,00 gekostet, aber jetzt bin ich auf der sicheren Seite). 

Dann noch einen schöönen Abend !!! :scherzkeks:


----------



## webwatcher (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Steht in unseren Infolinks verständlicher 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html

 ausführlicher 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...ne-abos-vertragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html

und  plastischer/visueller  
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

und vor allem wirklich kostenlos


----------



## malibu79 (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Jop klinkt ja ganz OK...
Hab mich vor etwa 2 Wochen da angemeldet und nie irgentetwas bekommen.Weder per Post noch per e-Mail.Warte ja immernoch (sehnsüchtig) auf einen Liebesbrief von denen...


----------



## flizzepuzz (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

... nicht schon wieder ein Fettnapf ... :wall:


----------



## webwatcher (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Niemand reißt die hier den Kopf ab, aber es ist frustrierend, wenn hier immer 
wieder  drauflos gepostet wird, ohne erstmal die pausenlos  angebotenen Infos zu lesen.

Überleg mal:  der Thread hat schon weit über 400  Postings, in denen  alles  aber auch 
alles schon zigmal durchgekaut wurde. Es gibt z.Z nichts Neues


----------



## flizzepuzz (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

... ja, hast ja Recht ... aus Fehlern lernt man ... das hoffe ich jetzt und überlege ab sofort vorher und nicht nachher! :scherzkeks:


----------



## flizzepuzz (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Könnte man meinen Beitrag denn vielleicht löschen? Damit ich nicht auch noch Ärger mit der VZ bekomme? Ich kriege gerade die Krise :unzufrieden:


----------



## webwatcher (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

hab das rausgenommen, mach dir keine Sorgen


----------



## flizzepuzz (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Danke! Knuutsch :knuddel:


----------



## Bart0815 (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Also, bezüglich den ganzen Diskussionen das die Firma nicht existiert und nicht zu erreichen ist kann ich nur sagen das ich auf meinen Widerruf, den ich per Einschreiben Rückschein geschickt habe, den Rückschein mit dem Stempel Content Service LtD und Unterschrift erhalten habe.


----------



## jupp11 (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hatten die schon vorher deine vollständige Adresse?  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


> Wichtig ist aber den Anbietern nicht auch noch durchs schreibseln die Datensätze zu verfeinern. Also nicht mehr Daten -insbesondere die Adresse rausrücken- als die Gegenseite eh schon hat. Vollständige Adressdatensätze in den falschen Händen führen nicht nur zu Belästigungen per Brief sondern könnten auch für weitere Projekte eingesetzt werden.



PS: gibt sinnvolleres als  dafür Porto zum Fenster rauszuschmeissen...


----------



## Liongirl (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Mal ne ganz doofe frage. das scheint ja ne scheinfirma zu sein die im handelsregister einen eintrag findet. Die preise sind inkl. MWST ausgewiesen in der Rechnung. Es wird zwar keiner von euch eine schein/veräppel firma haben, aber mich würde schon interessieren, ob die die MWST auch abführen, weil sonst könnte man die ja wenigstens wegen steuerhinterziehung dran bekommen..... oder nur wegen der tatsache, dass die ne scheinfirma haben (ist doch sicher auch verboten?!?) Nur so nen Gedankengang von mir, falls jmd dazu was weiß, kann er ja mal was dazu sagen.


----------



## Bart0815 (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Hatten die schon vorher deine vollständige Adresse?
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html
> 
> 
> PS: gibt sinnvolleres als dafür Porto zum Fenster rauszuschmeissen...


 

Ja, habe mich leider mit vollständigem Namen und Adresse angemeldet, weiß auch nicht was mit mir los war :wall:


----------



## Wolfman (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo,
an alle die sich von Opendowload abgezockt sehen !!!!
ein Videobericht der allen hilft.
Schreibt diesen Abzockern eine nette Mail mit diesem Link und sagt denen sie sollen es lieber mit Affen versuchen, vieleicht bekommen sie von denen was.

opendownload und die Hintergründe | Augsblog.de

Ich hoffe das keiner mehr zahlt !!!!!


----------



## jupp11 (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Bart0815 schrieb:


> Ja, habe mich leider mit vollständigem Namen und Adresse angemeldet,


Ist nicht tragisch, bekommst halt  Papiermüll statt Emailspam. 

Lies das hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...aden-stellt-mahnungen-richtig.html#post254744


----------



## Canis (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ich habe spaßenshalber mal bei Adobe nachgefragt. Der Acrobat Reader wird ja auch dort verkauft.
Adobe hat mir mitgeteilt, dass sie schon rechtliche Schritte eingeleitet haben. Ihr Programm soll kostenlos bleiben.

Übrigens ich kenne niemanden, der mich bei sowas anmelden könnte, außer meinen Haustieren. Und dafür ist ja auch das Widerrufsrecht. Dass mir dieses gesetzliche Recht bei dieser Firma verwehrt wird, ist nicht in Ordnung.
§ 13 Abs. 2 Nr. 4 TMG ist da eindeutig.


----------



## eupo (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Atmi schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> mir ist das gleiche an den selben Tagen mit opendownload passiert wie mickey-mouse und golub81.
> Ich hoffe das Ihr uns helfen könnt.
> Danke im voraus
> ...


Hallochen Atmi,mir ist das heute genau so ergangen .werde mich mal an die Verbraucherzentrale Berlin wenden.Möglich das die dort mehr wissen.Es gibt dort Einspruchschreiben für solche Fälle.Runterladen,ausfüllen und abschicken.mfg eupo


----------



## visar15 (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

hallo habe das gleiche problem
was ist wenn man die email-adresse einfach deaktiviert
ich hab keine adresse oder sonstiges angegeben
als namen nur ein paar vermischte buchstaben


----------



## webwatcher (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



eupo schrieb:


> .werde mich mal an die Verbraucherzentrale Berlin wenden.Möglich das die dort mehr wissen.Es gibt dort Einspruchschreiben für solche Fälle.Runterladen,ausfüllen und abschicken.mfg eupo


Warum in die Ferne schweifen? Mehr als hier wissen, die auch nicht und das ist kostenlos:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## webwatcher (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



visar15 schrieb:


> hallo habe das gleiche problem
> was ist wenn man die email-adresse einfach deaktiviert


Ein gutes Spamfilter ist das beste Mittel dagegen oder gehst du nicht mehr an deinen Briefkasten, 
weil er immer mit Werbemüll vollgestopft wird ?


----------



## webwatcher (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Wir sind mal wieder am Punkt angelangt, wo wieder einfach drauf losgepostet wird ohne  sich im 
mindesten die Mühe zu machen, die ständig wiederholten Tipps zu lesen:

Hier alle in der Übersicht: Das lesen:
1)   Die einfache  Version 
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) für die, die mehr wissen wollen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...ne-abos-vertragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html

3) Für Lesefaule 
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

5) Über den Sinn bzw Unsinn von Brieffreundschaften
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

5) Thread lesen

6)





SEP schrieb:


> *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird
> hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz).* Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen , bzw. die Überlegungen zu angeblich abgeschlossenen Internet-Verträgen nicht ausreicht, *wird geraten, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen. *


----------



## pausenbrot (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Schön guten Abend.

Ich habe heute auch Post von O.T aus Osnabrück bekommen.
(Forderung beläuft sich jetzt schon bei 138,00€)

Meine frage hat jemand schon wieder Post von O.T bekommen ??
( mich würde interssieren wie hoch dann die Forderungen sind? )

PS-könnte voll abkotzen,würde gerne bei denen ein Hausbesuch machen !

Mfg


----------



## wahlhesse (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Nochmal zur Info:
Weder Inkassobüros noch Rechtsanwälte haben besondere Befugnisse wenn es um Beitreibung von "ominösen" Forderungen geht.

Alles andere zum Thema ist bereits gesagt. Wie die Anwälte heissen, ist zweitrangig.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## pontex (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Content Services Ltd. Mannheim wurde wegen "unangemessener Benachteiligung der Verbraucher durch AGB sowie fehlender Endpreisangabe" des Portals opendownload vom VzBz abgemahnt.
http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet_2008.pdf.
Hat das irgendwelche Folgen?


----------



## Dussechen (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

ich möchte zur Abwechslung mal kurz eine mail einfügen, die ich heute bekam. 
Jetzt hab ich schon 2 Dinger an der Backe. *freu*
Allerdings hatte ich bei stayfriends überhaupt nichts veranlasst. Außer, dass ich dort einfaches Mitglied bin. Ist zufällig noch jemand von diesem Laden unaufgefordert bedient worden? Langsam fängt's an, Spaß zu machen
Ich glaube bei stayfriend geht es darum, dass ich den Link anklicke, was ich allerdings tunlichst unterlassen werde


----------



## Dussechen (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Dussechen schrieb:


> ich möchte zur Abwechslung mal kurz eine mail einfügen, die ich heute bekam.
> Jetzt hab ich schon 2 Dinger an der Backe. *freu*
> Allerdings hatte ich bei stayfriends überhaupt nichts veranlasst. Außer, dass ich dort einfaches Mitglied bin. Ist zufällig noch jemand von diesem Laden unaufgefordert bedient worden? Langsam fängt's an, Spaß zu machen
> Ich glaube bei stayfriend geht es darum, dass ich den Link anklicke, was ich allerdings tunlichst unterlassen werde


 

sorry, ich hab die mail vergessen:

"Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 

vielen Dank für Ihre Anmeldung bei stayfriends.de Sie haben Sich fuer unseren kostenpflichtigen Suchservice entschieden. 685,95,- Euro werden Ihrem Konto für ein Jahresvertrag zu Last gelegt. Wir mailen Ihnen alle Antworten auf Ihre Suchanfrage 2 Mal woechentlich zu, Sie koennen sich auch zu jeder Zeit einloggen und den aktuellen Stand einsehen. Entnehmen Sie Ihre Rechnung und den Zugang zu Ihrem Profil den unten angefuehrten Anhang. Bitte diesen genauestens durchlesen und bei einer Unstimmigkeit uns kontaktieren. Zum Lesen wird kein zusaetzliches Programm benoetigt.Falls die Anmeldung von einer dritten Person ohne Ihre Zustimmung durchgefuehrt wurde, fuehren Sie unverzueglich, den in dem Anhang aufgefuehrten Abmeldevorgang aus.Der Widerspruch ist nach unseren AGB's innerhalb von 7 Tagen schriftlich zulaessig!
Eine Kopie der Rechnung wird Ihnen in den nächsten Tagen per Post zugestellt.
Mit freundlichen Gruessen
_[Offensichtlich gefälschte Daten entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## sunnivah (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Achtung Trojaner !
Guckst hier;

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/uner...ails-mit-rechnung-zip-enthalten-trojaner.html

Die Mails gibt es auch von ebay

Grüssle
Sunnivah


----------



## wahlhesse (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

@pontex:
Für den Anbieter wird die Luft etwas dünn 
Für den Verbraucher heisst das bis zum entgültigen Urteil noch nix neues.

@dussechen:
Die Trojanermails sind ein anderes Thema.
heise online - 24.10.08 - Wieder Trojaner in gefälschten Rechnungen


LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Dussechen (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

entschuldigt bitte, dass ich euch in diesem Thread mit einem fremden Thema belästigt habe. Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Antworten. 
Werde wieder zum Thema zurückkehren :steinigung:
	
	



```

```


----------



## pontex (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Heute um 4:24:59 Uhr die erste Mahnung per email (nach 9 Tagen) erhalten.
Die sind aber fleissig wie die Heinzelmännchen, müssen den Mahnomat schon Sonntag früh anschmeissen, weil so viele nicht zahlen wollen. 
Dank diesem Forum ist mir der Sonntag trotzdem nicht versaut (sonst müsste mir meine Frau wegen "Gewissensqualen" dauernd nasse Wadenwickel anlegen).


----------



## Gallhofer (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

In den "Rechnungen oder Mahnungen" der Abzocker werden immer die Bankverbindungen bekanntgegeben. Da hat man die Möglichkeit einen Brief an die jeweiligen Banken zu schreiben.



			
				polizei-beratung.de schrieb:
			
		

> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Damit                                      die Offertenschwindler möglichst keinen                                       Unrechtsgewinn einstreichen können, sollten Sie                                      folgendes bewährtes Verfahren beherzigen:
> Informieren Sie das mit der Gutschrift beauftragte Geldinstitut (zu ermitteln über den Aufdruck auf dem Überweisungsträger, ggf. über die Bankleitzahl unter Bankleitzahlen.de - das bundesweite BLZ-Verzeichnis.) umgehend darüber, dass auf das betreffende Konto Zahlungen aufgrund vermutlich unseriöser Angebote eingehen. Schildern Sie den zugrunde liegenden Sachverhalt und regen Sie an, die eingehenden Beträge an die Empfänger zurückzuüberweisen.* Im                                          weitgehend automatisierten Zahlungsverkehr sind die Geldinstitute                                          für solche Hinweise                                          durchaus dankbar* – und bei offenkundig wettbewerbswidrigem                                      Handeln auch befugt, das Konto zu kündigen.
> 
> Auch das könnte sehr wohl helfen, der Abzocke das Fundament zu entziehen.
> ...



_*Modinfo:  Quelle nicht angegeben:*_
http://www.polizei-beratung.de/file_service/download/documents/Offertenschwindel.pdf


----------



## dieterpapa (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Wie soll eigentlich ein rechtlich einwandfreies Widerspruchsschreiben aussehen ?

Dieter


----------



## webwatcher (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



dieterpapa schrieb:


> Wie soll eigentlich ein rechtlich einwandfreies Widerspruchsschreiben aussehen ?



Über den Sinn und Unsinn von Brieffreundschaften mit Nutzlosseitenbetreibern
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## tistel (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallöchen, dieselben Brief habe ich auch bekommen, habe mich dann an unsere Polizei gewandt, einen Brief mit Kopie derselben an die hiesige Verbraucherzentrale geschickt und dann noch, ganz wichtig !!!!!!!an die 

*Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband 
e.V., [.......]
 Fachbereich 1
Sachbereich Kollektiver Rechtsschutz
Markgrafenstraße 66
 10969 Berlin *

schreiben. Im Briefkopf des [.......] stand bestimmt auch die Contant Services Limited betreffs opendownload!?!? - Das mußt Du unbedingt mit angeben,  die brauchen diese Schreiben, um diesen [.......] abzumahnen! 

vzbv | Kontakt

Ich habe das erst einmal per E-Mail gemacht und diese Frau [.......] hat mich dann gebeten, mir unbedingt die Kopie der Rechnung zuzusenden.
Und dann schau Dich mal auf dieser Seite um:

 Content Services Ltd. | Abzocknews

Da findest Du die gleiche Rechnung die wir auch bekommen haben!

Solltest Du noch mehr Fragen haben, schreibe mir einfach! Ich jedenfalls bleibe am Ball und lasse mir soetwas nicht gefallen, ich habe bei diesen Leuten nichts bestellt, gekauft und auch keine Rechnung erhalten!  und ich bezahle auch nichts dergleichen! Das sind [.......], die vor Gericht gehören und wenn ich etwas dazu steuern kann - sehr gerne!!!

Gruesse von tistel!!!


----------



## Clemi44 (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Heute morgen habe ich in meinem Postfach bei web.de auch die Rechnung von opendownload vorgefunden. Das Schreiben war von web.de bereits als 'unerwünscht' klassifiziert. Ich habe es daher nicht aktiviert, sondern sofort löschen lassen. Im letzten Augenblick habe ich nur gelesen 'Ihre Rechnung' und nicht 'Rechnung Nr. 1234... . Daher weiss ich nicht, ob dies die Rechnung war, oder schon die erste Mahnung.

Was ich weiss, ist, dass ich nichts heruntergeladen habe. Wenn man bei denen die Stammdaten eingegeben hat soll man angeblich sofort loslegen können. Bei mir war das nicht der Fall. Ich habe auch nie eine entsprechende Mail erhalten. Wenn ich versuche, mich mit meiner email-Anschrift und einem der von mir üblichen Passwörtern anzumelden werde ich endlos aufgefordert, ein Passwort einzugeben. Ich kann also nicht rein und nicht downloaden. Von opendownload habe ich auch kein Passwort erhalten. 

Die Firma hat keine Leistung und keine Lieferung erbracht. Da ich aus den hier von Anderen schon beschriebenen Gründen nur mit einer nicht vorhandenen Kundennummer ein email versenden kann ist eine Reklamation unmöglich. Meines Erachtens fehlt damit jede Vertragsgrundlage.

Frage: Ist dieses auch Anderen passiert? Haben Alle das Programm erhalten, das sie interessierte?


----------



## dvill (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Seit drei Jahren passiert Hunderttausenden das Gleiche: Mahndroh-Belästigung ohne wirksame Grundlage. Wer eine große Mülltonne hat, bekommt keine Probleme.


----------



## pontex (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Online service ltd. muss jetzt gemäß Teilurteil Landgericht Hanau dem Bundesverband der Verbraucherzentralen die Umsatzdaten herausrücken.
http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/online_service_ltd_lg_hanau_9_o_551_08_.pdf
Anhand der Kundendaten oder über die Medien könnte man ja eine Befragung durchführen, wer wirklich willentlich und wissentlich ein solches Abo abschließen wollte. Der Aufwand wäre gering, weil es da wohl kaum einen solchen "echten" Kunden geben dürfte. Schon das Preis- Leistungsverhältnis allein dürfte sittenwidrig sein.


----------



## Reducal (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



pontex schrieb:


> _*Online service ltd.*_ muss .....


Hier im Thread handelt es sich aber um die *Content Services Ltd.*, das wäre für die VZ schon wieder mal eine andere Baustelle.


----------



## anja1907 (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo!

Mir ist genau das gleiche passiert. Ich kann mich nicht einmal erinnern, dass ich mich dort angemeldet habe. Auch eine Mail mit einem Aktivierungslink habe ich nie erhalten. Wüsste nicht einmal, was ich da runter laden wollen sollte. Komischerweise haben die nicht nur meine Email-Add sondern auch meine ehemalige Adresse. 

Werde jetzt wohl eine Mail an die schreiben und meine Mitgliedschaft widerrufen, hoffe das klappt so weit. So viel Geld hat man als arme Studentin nicht  

Danke für eure ganzen Tipps, die haben mir sehr weiter geholfen!

GLG Anja


----------



## dvill (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ob man als arme Studentin diesen Leuten noch seine persönlichen Daten in den Rachen werfen sollte?


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



anja1907 schrieb:


> Werde jetzt wohl eine Mail an die schreiben und meine Mitgliedschaft widerrufen, hoffe das klappt so weit.


Ob du mit den korrespondierst oder nicht macht höchstwahrscheinlich  keinen Unterschied. Die Mailbeantwortungsroboter lesen solche Mails gewöhnlich nicht. 
Halte dich an die Infos hier im Forum, dann solltest die klar sein, worum es sich hier handelt. 

Lies dir das hier durch:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


> Wichtig ist aber den Anbietern nicht auch noch durchs schreibseln die Datensätze zu verfeinern. Also nicht mehr Daten -insbesondere die Adresse rausrücken- als die Gegenseite eh schon hat. Vollständige Adressdatensätze in den falschen Händen führen nicht nur zu Belästigungen per Brief sondern könnten auch für weitere Projekte eingesetzt werden.


----------



## Basehit (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> Sehr geehrter Herr XYZ(ICH),
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail an das Adobe Customer Information Center.
> 
> ...



Adobes Rechtsabteilung in solchen Angelegenheiten wohl schon wissen was zu tun ist.


----------



## Gallhofer (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Könnte es sein, dass opendownload.de aus dem Web genommen wurde? Bei mir zeigt die Adresse einen komplett weisse Seite an.


----------



## webwatcher (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Gallhofer schrieb:


> Könnte es sein, dass opendownload.de aus dem Web genommen wurde?


nicht bei mir ( leider  )


----------



## dobu (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ich habe die erste Mahnung erhalten und möchte daraus zitieren: "Seit dem 01.01.2008 ist in Deutschland die "Vorratsdatenspeicherung" in Kraft getreten. Der Internetprovider ....... speichert die IP-Adresse............. welche bei der Anmeldung auf der Seite w*w.opendownload.de übermittelt wurde. Unter Hinzuziehung des genauen Anmeldezeitpunktes (s. Rechnung) ist es den Ermittlungsbehörden möglich, die Adresse des Anschlussinhabers festzustellen. Sollte weiterhin kein Zahlungseingang erfolgen, behalten wir uns gerichtliche Schritte vor."

Vorratsdatenspeicherung - was ist das? Ich habe dazu etwas im Internet unter www.tagesschau.de/ausland/vorratsdatenspeicherung56.html gefunden. Sehr interessant.

Bin mal gespannt, was jetzt kommt.


----------



## Canis (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Das Bundesverfassungsgericht

Die Vorratsdatenspeicherung kommt frühestens im Frühjahr 2009. Zur Zeit ist noch das Bundesverfassungsgericht damit beschäftigt.

Dann ist die Vorratsdatenspeicherung zur Ermittlung bei *schweren Straftaten* gedacht. Wenn Content mit einer Rechnung über 96 Euro kommt, wird die Staatsanwaltschaft bestimmt keine Verfügung unterschreiben um den Provider zur Datenherausgabe zu zwingen. In solchen Kleinigkeiten hat der Datenschutz auch noch mitzureden.

Wenn Content dann auch noch 5.000 Verfügungen haben möchte, die bei 100 verschiedenen Anbietern sind, wird sicherlich die Staatsanwaltschaft Content einen Vogel zeigen.
Gruß Alex


----------



## dobu (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hey Canis, ich bin Leihe in punkto Kommunikationstechnik, deshalb die Frage:Woher kennen die netten Leute dann meinen Provider und meine IP-Adresse. Die sind ja in der Mahnung angegeben. Oder ist das nur soooooooo um einzuschüchtern?


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



dobu schrieb:


> Woher kennen die netten Leute dann meinen Provider und meine IP-Adresse.


Jeder der eine Webseite betritt,  hinterläßt bei entsprechender Protokollierung seine  IP und
  damit auch den Provider. 


dobu schrieb:


> Die sind ja in der Mahnung angegeben. Oder ist das nur soooooooo um einzuschüchtern?


Ob die überhaupt stimmen ist fraglich und selbst wenn, kann man das getrost in die Tonne treten 

IP-Adresse nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger | Augsblog.de
Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de


----------



## webwatcher (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



dobu schrieb:


> Unter Hinzuziehung des genauen Anmeldezeitpunktes (s. Rechnung) ist es den Ermittlungsbehörden möglich, die Adresse des Anschlussinhabers festzustellen.


Ist sogar (fast) richtig, aber eben nur Ermittlungsbehörden  Nur werden sich genau diese 
Knaben hüten mit Ermittlungsbehörden Kontakt aufzunehmen. 
Die scheuen Stas und Gerichte wie der Teufel  das Weihwasser.

Gehört zum allseits bekannten Drohkasperletheater


----------



## Canis (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Das BVerfG bezieht sich auf § 100a StPO 
(1) Auch ohne Wissen der Betroffenen darf die Telekommunikation überwacht und aufgezeichnet werden, wenn 1. bestimmte Tatsachen den Verdacht begründen, dass jemand als Täter oder Teilnehmer eine in Absatz 2 bezeichnete schwere Straftat begangen, in Fällen, in denen der Versuch strafbar ist, zu begehen versucht, oder durch eine Straftat vorbereitet hat,2. die Tat auch im Einzelfall schwer wiegt und3. die Erforschung des Sachverhalts oder die Ermittlung des Aufenthaltsortes des Beschuldigten auf andere Weise wesentlich erschwert oder aussichtslos wäre.

Also mit einer komischen Rechnung brauchen die nicht zu kommen, bzw. die trauen sich nicht zum Staatsanwalt.
Einfach vergessen diesen Einschüchterungsversuch.
Gruß Alex
(der Jura studiert)


----------



## webwatcher (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Canis schrieb:


> Also mit einer komischen Rechnung brauchen die nicht zu kommen, bzw. die trauen sich nicht zum Staatsanwalt.
> Einfach vergessen diesen Einschüchterungsversuch.


Schrub ich bereits. Der Schwachsinn wird seit geraumer Zeit von einer  ganzen Reihe von 
Nutzlosbietern als dümmliche  Drohkeule geschwungen.  Neu ist nur eines  der  Lieblingssteckenpferde
 des Herrn  Schäuble mit reinzuziehen.

Empfehle den Unsinn ad acta zu legen.


----------



## passer (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Bilder-Hoster.net


Wenn dann die schriftliche Mahnung per Post rausgeht . :sun:


----------



## ingopo (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Habe heute von meinem Anwalt ein schreiben bekommen das mein vertrag mit denen mit sofortiger wirkung aufgelöst wurde,die rechnung die sie mir per email geschickt haben kann ich getrost vergessen, bin froh das ich mich an einen anwalt gewendet habe


----------



## gmeurb (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Mich hats auch schon erwischt. Ich habe die Aktivierung des Accounts angezweifelt, da kam das:


```
Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,

wir haben den Aktivierungslink und die Zugangsdaten an Ihre E-Mailadresse
geschickt. Diesen Aktivierungslink haben Sie bestätigt. Daher haben Sie
nachweislich den Zugang genutzt. Sie sind einen rechtsbindenden Vertrag
eingegangen.

Des Weiteren haben Sie die AGB, Datenschutzerklärung und den Verzicht auf das
Widerrufsrecht akzeptiert. 
Durch den Verzicht auf das Widerrufsrecht haben Sie nicht mehr die Möglichkeit
Ihren Vertrag zu widerrufen, Rechtsgrundlage hierfür ist § 312d Abs.3 Nr.2
BGB. Die Dienstleistung beginnt sofort nach Anmeldung.

Bitte begleichen Sie daher die 96€ innerhalb der Frist. Sollten Sie der
Zahlung dennoch nicht nachkommen, müssen Sie mit einer Mahnung bzw. einem
Schreiben unseres Rechtsanwaltes rechnen, wodurch Ihnen weitere Kosten
entstehen.

Bitte geben Sie als Verwendungszweck auf jeden Fall Ihre Rechnungs- und
Kundennummer an, damit wir Ihre Zahlung korrekt zuordnen können.

Verwendungszweck: [.....]

Kontakt: 
Bitte haben Sie dafür Verständnis, dass aufgrund von Spam-Attacken eine
Antwort oder Rückfrage nur über unser Kontaktformular auf der Seite
http://www.support-online-center.com getätigt werden kann.
Sie brauchen dazu Ihre Emailadresse und Ihre Kunden- oder Rechnungsnummer.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr Support-Team
 
Content Services Ltd.
Mundenheimer Straße 70 
68219 Mannheim
 
Unsere Bankverbindung: blablabla
```
Habe jetzt alle Logs mit IP-Adressen, usw. angefragt, die beweisen, dass ich da etwas gemacht habe, mal schauen!


----------



## gmeurb (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



ingopo schrieb:


> Habe heute von meinem Anwalt ein schreiben bekommen das mein vertrag mit denen mit sofortiger wirkung aufgelöst wurde,die rechnung die sie mir per email geschickt haben kann ich getrost vergessen, bin froh das ich mich an einen anwalt gewendet habe



Hast Du eventuell die rechtliche Begründung parat!


----------



## webwatcher (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



gmeurb schrieb:


> Habe jetzt alle Logs mit IP-Adressen, usw. angefragt, die beweisen, dass ich da etwas gemacht habe, mal schauen!


Hatte gebeten  den Schwachsinn  mit der IP-Drohkeule zu ignorieren und  Diskussionen  dazu zu beenden


----------



## Logikmensch (28 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ich schließe mich dem Moderator an und würde alle Beteiligten bitten, nur noch Neuigkeiten zu posten. Es macht keinen Sinn, alles bereits Gesagte immer wieder widerzukäuen.


----------



## dvill (28 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ein geschütztes Markenzeichen von Adobe war auf der Seite (siehe Google-Cache), ist es aktuell aber nicht:

sitependownload.de acrobat - Google-Suche

Eine kleine, aber feiner Verbesserung.


----------



## Non Nominandum (28 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo Zusammen,
noch mal an alle: Was Services Content angeht und ich in diese online Falle getappt seid.
          1. Schriftlich (m besten per Post) Widerspruch gegen den Vertrag einlegen
          2. Alles weitere von denen ignorieren, auch Mahnschreiben von Inkassoanwälten. Diesbezügliche Informationen findet ihr hier im Forum genug - !!!)
          3. Erst auf einen *gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid* mit Widerspruch reagieren. (siehe Infos im Forum)
Dass Punkt 3 eintritt, ist so wahrscheinlich wie Ostern und Weihnachten an einem Tag.
Das Schlimmste was wirklich passieren kann ist Nerverei.
Gruß Non Nominandum


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Non Nominandum schrieb:


> 1. Schriftlich (m besten per Post) Widerspruch gegen den Vertrag einlegen


Ob Brieffreundschaften unbedingt das sinnvollste sind, dazu  diese Ausführungen eines, der es wirklich weiß:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

PS: Warum fühlen sich eigentlich immer wieder Poster berufen, die Räder neu zu erfinden?
Alles was es dazu zu zu sagen gibt, ist längst von Volljuristen hier ausführlichst  erarbeitet und  steht hier als Hilfestellungen  zur Verfügung:
Infos und Grundsatzartikel - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de


----------



## gmeurb (28 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Non Nominandum schrieb:


> 1. Schriftlich (m besten per Post) Widerspruch gegen den Vertrag einlegen



Mit welcher Begründung?


----------



## webwatcher (28 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

anscheinend ist mal wieder der Punkt für eine   Postingpause angesagt und die Wiederholung  aller 
Tipps:





gmeurb schrieb:


> Mit welcher Begründung?



persönliche Rechtsberatung ist verboten. Alles was dazu zu sagen/schreiben/lesen  gibt steht hier:

1)   Die einfache  Version 
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) für die, die mehr wissen wollen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...ne-abos-vertragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html

3) Für Lesefaule 
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

5) Über den Sinn bzw Unsinn von Brieffreundschaften
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

5) Thread lesen

6)





SEP schrieb:


> *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird
> hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz).* Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen , bzw. die Überlegungen zu angeblich abgeschlossenen Internet-Verträgen nicht ausreicht, *wird geraten, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen. *


----------



## webwatcher (28 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Und noch was zum Lesen   und  Entspannen

opendownload droht mit Vorratsdatenspeicherung | Augsblog.de


> opendownload droht mit Vorratsdatenspeicherung


----------



## homeless_girl (29 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo,
ich möchte zum Schutz unerfahrener Internet-Benutzer ebenfalls wie der Borstige aktiv gegen die Seite vorgehen, indem ich z.B. die Hersteller der auf der Seite angebotenen Produkte informiere und bitte, rechtliche Schritte gegen die Seite einzuleiten. Außerdem ziehe ich eine Möglichkeit der Sammelklage in Betracht. Falls also jemand Erfahrung mit solchen Aktionen gemacht hat, bin ich sehr dankbar, wenn ihr die Kontaktadressen mitteilen könnt, an welche ihr euch gewendet habt. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Heiko (29 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Das deutsche Recht kennt keine Sammelklage.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


----------



## Basehit (29 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



homeless_girl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich möchte zum Schutz unerfahrener Internet-Benutzer ebenfalls wie der Borstige aktiv gegen die Seite vorgehen, indem ich z.B. die Hersteller der auf der Seite angebotenen Produkte informiere und bitte, rechtliche Schritte gegen die Seite einzuleiten. Außerdem ziehe ich eine Möglichkeit der Sammelklage in Betracht. Falls also jemand Erfahrung mit solchen Aktionen gemacht hat, bin ich sehr dankbar, wenn ihr die Kontaktadressen mitteilen könnt, an welche ihr euch gewendet habt. Vielen Dank!



Vom Microsoft Kundencenter 



> Guten Tag Herr xyz(ICH),
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihren Hinweis.
> 
> ...


----------



## sascha (29 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

heise online - 29.10.08 - Verbraucherschützer warnen vor "opendownload.de"


----------



## eupo (29 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallochen Heiko,ich habe mal gehört,das die Verbraucherschutzzentralen gegen solche Machenschaften einzelner Firmen im Intresse des Verbraucherschutzes klagen können.Ob da was Wahres drann ist ?Wenn ja,müßten alle diese Fälle dort gemeldet werden.


----------



## Reducal (29 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



eupo schrieb:


> Wenn ja,müßten alle diese Fälle dort gemeldet werden.


Wenn ich vorweg greifen darf, man muss/sollte dort nicht melden. Die Verbraucherzentralen sind dermaßen mit diesen Fällen zugeschüttet, dass es keine zusätzliche Info braucht. Und in der Tat, die gehen tatsächlich gegen einzelne Anbieter vor.

Siehe dazu hier: http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet_2008.pdf


----------



## sunnivah (29 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Schaut mal hier:

Abo-Abzocke: Verbraucherschützer warnen vor Download-Portal

Klasse :-D
Haben wir das einem von euch zu verdanken?

Sunnivah


----------



## tistel (29 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Also ich habe gleich an den Bundesverband der Verbraucherzentrale, Abt. Kollektiver Rechtsschutz geschrieben und die Kopie meines Schreibens dort auf dessen Bitte hingeschickt und wie ich so in verschiedenen Zeitungen und Berichten der Medien lese, sehe und höre, tun dies auch zahlreiche andere User! Es wird langsam sehr sehr eng für diese Leute und mir wird es sehr warm ums Herz. :-D
Nur aufhören darf man jetzt nicht - keiner darf ZAHLEN und sich WEHREN!!!!!!


----------



## Hannes74 (29 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Nur zur Information:
Habe heute von einem Rechtsanwalt aus Osnabrück eine Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen. Es sind nun schon 138.-- EURO ( ursprünglich 96,--), die bis zum 7.11.2008 gezahlt werden sollen.
Man sieht, die machen weiter wie bisher. Sie setzen den braven Bürger so unter Druck, dass er nachts wahrscheinlich nicht mehr schlafen kann. Wie lange kann man in unserem Land sowas eigentlich ungestraft machen?
Bin gespannt, was nun als Nächstes kommt.


----------



## EDER (29 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo,

Hier bin ich wieder - wie versprochen - war beim Anwalt 22.10.2008.

Der hat an diese dubiose Abzock-Firma geschrieben, dass der Herr Mandant
(Meine Wenigkeit) nichts zahlen werde!
Und wenn die nicht aufhören werden, mir Mahnungen zu schicken etc., dann
müssten die mit einer Negativen Abänderungsklage rechnen!

Seitdem ist (bis jetzt) Ruhe im Karton mit Mahnung usw.!:scherzkeks:

Mal schaun, vielleicht is endlich Schluss mit dem Mist!

Werde euch am Laufenden halten...:sun:

MfG

EDER


----------



## Heiko (29 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Nur schade, das den Anwaltsbrief niemand lesen wird...


----------



## webwatcher (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Für die, die noch nicht mal eine  Seite vorher lesen können/wollen 

1)   Die einfache  Version 
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) für die, die mehr wissen wollen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...ne-abos-vertragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html

3) Für Lesefaule 
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

5) Über den Sinn bzw Unsinn von Brieffreundschaften
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

5) Thread lesen

6)





SEP schrieb:


> *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird
> hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz).* Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen , bzw. die Überlegungen zu angeblich abgeschlossenen Internet-Verträgen nicht ausreicht, *wird geraten, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen. *


----------



## Gallhofer (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

ich wollte nur sagen, dass das Content Service Ltd. (*.opendownload.de)von der *Verbraucherzentrale BV* wegen unangemessener Benachteiligung der Verbraucher durch AGB sowie fehlender Endpreisangabe abgemahnt wurde!


----------



## mahaigo (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

hat irgendjemand hier auch eine email von reisetester.com erhalten?
ich habe ja dazu gelernt und habe mir erstmal die AGBs von dieser komischen Seite durchgelesen. Man halst sich ebenfalls ein Abo auf...:fg2:

kann es sein, dass die netten leute von opendownload meine emailadresse für weitere tolle angebote benutzen oder weitergeben?


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



mahaigo schrieb:


> kann es sein, dass die netten leute von opendownload meine emailadresse für weitere tolle angebote benutzen oder weitergeben?


Eine durchaus gebräuchliche Vorgehensweise  im Nutzlosseitengeschäft.
Alte Pokerspielerweisheit:
"Blick in die Karten des Nachbarn erspart stundenlanges Nachdenken"...


----------



## Canis (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ich bekomme jeden Tag von Content eine Email mit demselben Text. Was soll den der Blödsinn?
Ob bei denen der automatische Mahnungscomputer kaputt ist oder ist das jetzt eine neue Masche, den Leuten auf den Wecker zu fallen?
Alle 2 Wochen eine Mahnung ist ja in Ordnung, aber jeden Tag?


----------



## wahlhesse (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Emails sind ansonsten doch recht umweltfreundlich 
... und auch umweltfreundlich zu entsorgen.
Der Spam-Filter freut sich.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Non Nominandum (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo Captain Picard und alle die es interessiert,
mit wie vielen Mahnschreiben von einem Inkassoanwalt hat man eigentlich bei content services zu rechnen, ehe der Spuk vorbei ist? 
Gruß Non Nominandum


----------



## bernhard (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Rechnen muss man mit dem Schlimmsten.


----------



## Gallhofer (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Um sich noch besser vor solchen Abzocker-Seiten zu schützen, sollten alle jene Firefox Browser benutzen den plug-in WOT (Web of Trust) von Mozilla installieren. ES FUNKTIONIERT!!  Ich habe es installiert und bei aufrufen von opendownload.de gibt es eine grosse dicke Warnung. Das heisst wer WOT installiert hat kann auch selbst Seiten die nicht ganz einwandfrei sind markieren, damit auch jene andere die WOT auch installiert haben gewarnt werden.Ein sehr gute System.

Gallhofer


----------



## Naranja (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

cooler tipp, das installier ich erstmal..


----------



## Gallhofer (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Gallhofer schrieb:


> Um sich noch besser vor solchen Abzocker-Seiten zu schützen, sollten alle jene Firefox Browser benutzen den plug-in WOT (Web of Trust) von Mozilla installieren. ES FUNKTIONIERT!! Ich habe es installiert und bei aufrufen von opendownload.de gibt es eine grosse dicke Warnung. Das heisst wer WOT installiert hat kann auch selbst Seiten die nicht ganz einwandfrei sind markieren, damit auch jene andere die WOT auch installiert haben gewarnt werden.Ein sehr gute System.
> 
> Gallhofer


 
WOT gibt es natürlich auf für Internet Explorer


----------



## pontex (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Momentan ist anscheinend die "openoffice google-Fangseite" nicht aktiv, d.h. bei Suche nach openoffice lande ich nicht mehr an erster Stelle bei dieser Abo-Falle.
Vielleicht hat Sun doch reagiert?


----------



## webwatcher (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Gallhofer schrieb:


> WOT gibt es natürlich auf für Internet Explorer


Es gibt etwas wesentlich sicheres, das man ständig einsetzen solte 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/onli...-top-tipps-fuer-sicheres-online-shopping.html


> *1. Gesunder Menschenverstand*


----------



## Gallhofer (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Es gibt etwas wesentlich sicheres, das man ständig einsetzen solte
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/onli...-top-tipps-fuer-sicheres-online-shopping.html



Die 10 Punkte sowieso, aber jetzt - da ich WOT neu installiert habe -  sehe ich noch was sehr nützliches:

Beim Google sieht man schon im Vorhinein ob die Seite vertrauenswürdig ist bevor man die Suchergebnisse aufruft. Es sind grüne, orange oder rote Kreise neben den Ergebnissen zu sehen. Echt toll !!! Wenn man nur "download free" eingibt zeigt schon welche Seiten gut sind und welche nicht.


----------



## webwatcher (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Gallhofer schrieb:


> Wenn man nur "download free" eingibt zeigt schon welche Seiten gut sind und welche nicht.


Würde mich nicht blind darauf verlassen. Eine Garantie gibt es nicht für die Richtigkeit der Bewertungen.


----------



## Gallhofer (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Würde mich nicht blind darauf verlassen. Eine Garantie gibt es nicht für die Richtigkeit der Bewertungen.



Das nicht, aber man wird aufmerksam und vorsichtiger.


----------



## dvill (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Das zuverlässigste Tool ist Hirn 1.0. Man gibt persönliche Daten nirgendwo ein, außer in 100% vertrauenswürdigen Seiten mit nachvollziehbarem Grund.


----------



## pontex (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Leider wird man halt erst vorsichtig,wenns schon gekracht hat.
Wer einmal in diese Abo-Scheisse getreten ist, wird das kaum nochmal tun, insbesonders wenn er die Beiträge dieses Forums intensiv studiert hat.


----------



## Canis (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ich beachte immer alles. Trotzdem, ausgerechnet an dem Tag, an dem ich überhaupt keinen Internet Anschluss hatte, da habe ich mich angeblich angemeldet. 
Es gibt schon Sachen zwischen Himmel und Erde.


----------



## homeless_girl (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt auch Adobe angeschrieben, mit folgendem Ergebnis:


Vielen Dank für Ihre Information.

Die Betreiber dieser Internetseite sind uns bereits bekannt und es wird gegen diese ermittelt. Wie Sie sicher selbst wissen, kann sowas leider sehr lange dauern.

Für weitere Fragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

xxxx
Adobe Kundendienst
Tel: (DE) 069 500 718 55 (Auswahl 6)
Tel: (CH) 044 800 95 81 (Auswahl 6)
Tel: (AT) 01 795 674 84 (Auswahl 6)
Adobe - Support

Ansonsten habe ich noch Sun und Microsoft angeschrieben. Ich weiß, das gleiche haben bereits Forumteilnehmer gemacht, aber ich denke, je öfter man sie anschreibt, desto intensiver gehen sie die Sache an. Hat sonst jemand vielleicht Vorschläge, wen man sonst noch informieren kann? Vielen Dank!


----------



## pontex (1 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Die openoffice-Fangseite ist wieder auf Platz 1 in google aufgetaucht und heisst jetzt "www.Open.Office-de.com/openoffice".
War wohl wegen Aktualisierung auf das neue openoffice 3
leider nur vorrübergehend abgeschaltet.
Eine Bewertung mit WOT funktioniert da leider auch nicht.
Die Betreiber sind wohl äußerst trickreich.


----------



## webwatcher (1 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



pontex schrieb:


> Die openoffice-Fangseite ist wieder auf Platz 1 in google aufgetaucht


Das ist *kein* Platz 1  sondern ein *Werbeplatz*, erkennbar am gelben Hintergrund
Google verdient an dem Nutzlosgeschäft fleissig mit.
Der erste nicht gelb hinterlegte  Link ist der echte kostenlose Download 
http://de.openoffice.org/


			
				de.openoffice.org schrieb:
			
		

> *Warnung vor Download bei Drittanbietern*
> 
> Der Download von OpenOffice.org ist kostenlos von dieser Seite möglich. Dabei werden keine persönlichen Daten abgefragt. In der letzten Zeit erreichen uns allerdings vermehrt Beschwerden über Firmen, die das Programm gegen eine Gebühr zum Download anbieten. Unter anderem führen Suchmaschinen bei dem Suchbegriff OpenOffice.org zu kostenpflichtigen "Download-Abos". Wir möchten darauf hinweisen, dass wir mit diesen Angeboten in keinerlei Verbindung stehen und dafür nicht verantwortlich sind. Aufgrund des Open-Source-Gedankens gestattet unsere Lizenz jedoch auch den Verkauf. *Geben Sie beim Download von OpenOffice.org auf keinen Fall Ihre persönlichen Daten preis!*



Auf dem anderen Werbeplatz steht  übrigens  der  andere Downloader 
mega-downloads.net ,   der schon länger seinen Stammplatz im Forum hat


----------



## Gallhofer (1 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



dvill schrieb:


> Das zuverlässigste Tool ist Hirn 1.0. Man gibt persönliche Daten nirgendwo ein....


 
Hab ich auch nicht!   Aber auch wenn mein Dummy E-Mail belästigt wird, kann ich sehr böse werden!


----------



## Gallhofer (1 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



pontex schrieb:


> Die openoffice-Fangseite ist wieder auf Platz 1 in google aufgetaucht und heisst jetzt "www.Open.Office-de.com/openoffice".
> War wohl wegen Aktualisierung auf das neue openoffice 3
> leider nur vorrübergehend abgeschaltet.
> Eine Bewertung mit WOT funktioniert da leider auch nicht.
> Die Betreiber sind wohl äußerst trickreich.


 
Gib doch eine schlechte Bewertung ein. Opendownload.de ist jetzt auf **.open-office-de.com*
*Kannst gelich bei diesem neuen URL anfangen!*


----------



## Logikmensch (2 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo,

Maxolutions, der Österreichische Server-Provider von opendownload hat sich bei mir gemeldet. Meine Bitte, die Provider-AGB's mal auf Missbrauch zu prüfen, wurde entsprochen, aber, wie zu erwarten war, übernehmen die natürlich keine Gewähr für diejenigen, für die sie Internetseiten hosten.

Laut ihrer freiwilligen Prüfung ist das Vorgehen auf der Seite absolut legal und stellt keine Verletzung der AGBs dar.

Naja, ein mageres Ergebnis. Also können Hinz und Kunz mit ihrer Masche ungestraft weitermachen. Schade.

Ich denke, ich werde wohl bald eine kleine Gegenseite machen, in der ich all das, was ich so rausgefunden habe, veröffentliche.

LG.


----------



## Non Nominandum (2 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo Logistikmensch,
leider sagst Du mir nichts Neues. Das war zu erwarten. Diese ......:wall: ) sind ja schließlich nicht dumm: die wissen genau wie weit sie gehen können. Trotzdem ein Versuch wars wert.
Gruß Non Nominandum


----------



## Kiara (2 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hi Leute,
mich hat es gestern auch erwischt mit opendownload.de. Ich bin aus alles Wolken gelfallen als ich per mail ne mahnung von 96 € bekamm. Das beste is ja noch ich erhielt vorher nie ne Rechnung bei mir fingen die gleich mit ner mahnung an.
Habe mir hier alles gründlich durchgelesen und bin mittlerweile wieder ganz ruhig. Auch so ein Formular von der Verbraucherschutzzentrale habe ich runtergeladen und schicke es weg bzw. versuchte es per mail, aber geht na ni bei dieser sache.
Meine Frage ist nun diese ob jemand von die Sache schon komplett ausgestanden hat und seit mehr als 4 Wochen von denen nix mehr gehört hat. Auch wenn ich absolut in recht bin habe ich trotzdem angst, dass die meine aussage irgendwie gegen mich verwenden könnten.
Ich würde mich sehr freunen wenn mir einer von euch mir meine letzte angst auch noch nehmen könnte.

ich in froh hier zu sein und danke euch schon um ne antwort
die kiara


----------



## dvill (2 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Dann auch hier gründlich lesen ...


----------



## agony (2 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Kiara schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist nun diese ob jemand die Sache schon komplett ausgestanden hat und seit mehr als 4 Wochen von denen nix mehr gehört hat.


 
Ich denke nein, da opendownload noch ziemlich neu ist. Ich habe
direkt einen Brief vom Rechtsanwalt bekommen, also weder Rechnung
noch Mahnung :-D 



Kiara schrieb:


> habe trotzdem angst, dass die meine aussage irgendwie gegen mich verwenden könnten.


 
Welche Aussage ? Wenns nur der Musterbrief der Verbraucher-
zentrale ist..


----------



## sunnivah (2 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Die Mahnung für meinen Sohn erhielt ich am 02.10. und sie wäre am 7.10. fällig gewesen.

Ich habe nicht (mehr) darauf reagiert.

Zuvor habe ich denen per Post aber eine Erklärung geschickt, dass mein Sohn minderjährig ist und ich gegen den (abgeblichen) Vertrag bin.
Per Mail ( und die nette Dame der Hotline)  hatte man mir versichert, dass man den Vorgang dann als nichtig ansehen würde.

Bisher ist nix mehr gekommen.

Ich bin aber nicht sicher, dass es auch dabei bleibt.

LG.
Sunnivah


----------



## Kiara (2 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> Ich habe direkt einen Brief vom Rechtsanwalt bekommen, also weder Rechnung noch Mahnung :-D


 

 Bist du dann gegen den Brif irgendwie in Widerspruch gegangen oder nicht. Ich meine man muss es ja nicht. So richtig weiß ich nicht ob es richtig wäre zu reagieren oder nicht. ich weiß ja noch nicht ma ob ich überhaupt vollständigt dort registrert bin und was für angaben die von mir wirklich haben kann ich das irgendwie rausbekommen.
Bin ne niete im punkto pc:-?

LG


----------



## wahlhesse (2 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo,

Das hat nix mit Niete in PC zu tun. Nicht jeder hat die komplette Ahnung vom deutschen Rechtssystem. Deshalb gibts ja das Forum hier wo immer wieder die gleichen Hinweise gegeben werden, welche viele Bürger schlicht nicht wissen.

Muss man jeder Forderung Folge leisten?
Muss man auf jede Forderung reagieren?

1. ) Betrug Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso: Kostenfallen im Internet für eilige Leser: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

2.) Die Tipps als Video YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3.) Lohnt sich ein Briefwechsel mit den Anbietern und deren "Freunden"?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Und für diejenigen, welche sich weiter in die Materie einarbeiten wollen, der Link zum Grundsatzforum:
Infos und Grundsatzartikel - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

Dann erkennt man schnell, dass es gar kein wirkliches Problem ist sondern doch nur Kasperltheater.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## agony (2 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Kiara schrieb:


> Bist du dann gegen den Brief irgendwie in Widerspruch gegangen oder nicht.


 
Nein, mir wird da ja nur mit der Einleitung gerichtlicher Schritte
gedroht... damit würden die sich aber selbst ins Bein schiessen. 



Kiara schrieb:


> ich weiß ja noch nicht ma ob ich überhaupt vollständigt dort registrert bin und was für angaben die von mir wirklich haben kann ich das irgendwie rausbekommen.


 
Deine Mailadresse haben die ja, wenn du in 2-3 Wochen einen Brief
vom Anwalt bekommst, haben die auch deine Adresse. Dann muß
zusätzlich zum Spamordner auch noch der Altpapiercontainer ran :sun:


----------



## Agate (2 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Guten Tag auch...

dieser Club hat ja seit dem ersten Eintrag vom 22.09. schon beachtlich viele Mitglieder. Im "Fischefangen" sind die opendownload-Betreiber demnach ziehmlich effektiv.
...und vermutlich zahlen so manche, die sich unter Druck setzen lassen. Wie lange kommen die damit wohl noch ungeschoren davon? 

Die Vorgehensweise von opendownload.de ist jedenfalls rechtswidrig. In einem anderen Forum habe ich gelesen, daß es zum Beispiel illegal ist, auf anfallende Kosten (ausschließlich) in den AGB hinzuweisen. 

Bei mir war es außerdem so, daß ich nicht einmal deren Services in Anspruch genommen habe. Die Rechnung beträgt auch bei mir 96,-Euro. Ich habe schon zwei Emails geschickt, die auch persönlich beantwortet wurden, aber absolut kompromisslos.

Mit Hilfe eines Support-Teams habe ich herausgefunden, daß sich opendownload auf einer Seite, die ich besucht habe, hinter einer Google-Werbung versteckt hat. Auf den Werbelink habe ich vermutlich geklickt....  

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: man wird hier mit geschickten Tricks eingefangen und über den Tisch gezogen...(mindestens einige) Programme, die bei opendownload angeboten werden, sind auf anderen Webseiten kostenlos zu haben.


----------



## wahlhesse (2 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Agate schrieb:


> Mit Hilfe eines Support-Teams habe ich herausgefunden, daß sich opendownload auf einer Seite, die ich besucht habe, hinter einer Google-Werbung versteckt hat. Auf den Werbelink habe ich vermutlich geklickt....



So isses...
YouTube - Opendownload, Beispiel einer Online-Abzocke (reupload wegen YouTube-Problemen)

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## skuty005 (2 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hi, ja ich bin auch mitgefangen und habe mich leider einschüchtern lassen. Habe die € 96 bezahlt :scherzkeks: 
Was kann ich machen, dass ich die weiteren € 96,- nicht mehr bezahlen muss.

Bitte um Hilfe

Herzlichen Dank
Chris



Agate schrieb:


> _[Vollzitat entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## dvill (2 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Forderungen der Einschüchterungsbranche musste bisher noch niemand bezahlten. Wer zahlte, tat dies "freiwillig" aufgrund nötigender oder auch erpresserischer Mahndrohungen.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## skuty005 (2 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

... zuerst einmal danke für den Hinweis, der zwar für mich zu spät kommt, aber vielleicht wem anderen hilft.
So werde ich - wenn ich richtig verstandne habe, wenn die nächste Rechnung in ca. einem Jahr kommt, nichts mehr einzahlen

Danke
Chris



dvill schrieb:


> Forderungen der Einschüchterungsbranche musste bisher noch niemand bezahlten. Wer zahlte, tat dies "freiwillig" aufgrund nötigender oder auch erpresserischer Mahndrohungen.
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## Logikmensch (3 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



skuty005 schrieb:


> Hi, ja ich bin auch mitgefangen und habe mich leider einschüchtern lassen. Habe die € 96 bezahlt :scherzkeks:
> Was kann ich machen, dass ich die weiteren € 96,- nicht mehr bezahlen muss.
> 
> Bitte um Hilfe
> ...


 
Ruf Deine Bank an - die sollen sich mit der Commerzbank Mannheim in Verbindung setzen und einen sog. "Rückruf" starten. Wenn Du Glück hast, überweisen die Dir das Geld zurück. Bei mir hat das geklappt. Mittlerweile dürfte denen das Problem bekannt sein.


----------



## Logikmensch (3 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Nach meinen relativ umfangreichen Recherchen, hier nochmal zusammenfassend meine Ergebnisse:

OpenDownload bietet mehr oder minder veraltete (und damit uninteressante) Downloads von Programmen an. Meistenfalls sind diese anderswo kostenfrei herunterzuladen. Der Softwaredownload ist meines Erachtens nur ein Vorwand, um Leute in die Abofalle zu locken.

Widerspruch nützt nichts. Auf Widersprüche und Musterbriefe wird entweder nicht geantwortet oder nur die AGBs zitiert.

[......]

[......] Wenn gezahlt wurde, dann "Rückruf" bei der Bank der Downloadfirma veranlassen.

Nur Briefe an die Verbraucherzentralen nützen was, die die Sachverhalte bündeln und dann mitunter dagegen vorgehen können (oder auch nicht).

Wenn wir viel Glück haben, gibt es irgendwann geeignete Gesetze, die hinter einem stehen. Momentan schützen die Gesetze eher die Abofallen-Betreiber statt die Nutzer.


----------



## jupp11 (3 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Logikmensch schrieb:


> Wenn gezahlt wurde, dann "Rückruf" bei der Bank der Downloadfirma veranlassen.


 "Rückruf"  ist nur bei Lastschrift möglich und  das bei der eigenen Bank.
Überweisungen sind nur innerhalb einer sehr kurzen Frist (wenn sie das eigene Institut noch nicht verlassen haben) zu stoppen


----------



## Cowboy (3 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo zusammmen, hab mir etliches hier über opendownload durchgelesen und youtube angesehen.
Möglicherweise habe ich die gesuchte Antwort gelesen aber nicht kapiert...?

Es geht darum:
Fühle mich verpflichtet einer Freundin zu helfen, der ich auf der Suche nach dem RealPlayer unglücklicherweise den link von opendwonload geschickt habe.
Die übliche Masche ist gestartet und sie hat vor lauter Schreck 99 Euro incl "Mahngebühr" gleich überwiesen. da ist jetzt 16 Tage her.

Das Geld wird wohl weg sein aber wie kommt sie aus dem Abo raus bzw wie ist der Abzockervertrag rückgängig zu machen?

Gruß Cowboy


----------



## physicus (3 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo!

Das Geld wird wohl weg sein, weitere Mahnungen werden mit ziemlicher Sicherheit eintreffen, daher die Überweisungsbestätigung gut aufheben!

Und hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

LG
P


----------



## tanja15 (3 November 2008)

*tv-bericht*

Hallo,
wir, dieAntwort TV Produktionsfirma, würden sehr gerne einen Aufklärungsbericht über die Abzockseite: _opendownload.de_ produzieren. Dazu brauchen wir jemanden, der von der Seite abgezockt wurde. 

Wir freuen uns über jeden Anruf und jede Info.
Tel.: 089 - 995 29 86 15
[email protected]

Viele Grüße
Tanja Matterne
www.dieantwort.tv


----------



## pontex (3 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

In anderen Foren gibt es immer wieder fiese Typen(angeblich selbst online-Händler)  die den Leuten Angst machen:
"selber schuld ,
Kosten stehen doch klar und deutlich da,
da kann man ja garnix mehr im Internet verkaufen,
selbstverstänlich muss man zahlen usw."
Entweder sind das bösartige Sadisten oder sie arbeiten mit Nutzlosanbietern zusammen.


----------



## violeta (3 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ich hatte mich auch registriert und bekam die Rechnung

Zuerst hatte ich auch die Idee - na ja , selbst schuld , hast nicht genau hingeschaut.  Aber als dann heute die Mahnung kam hab ich mir überlegt, -
es kann nicht seriös sein, wenn man sich registriert und nicht offensichtlich ist, daß man sich bindet oder was bezahlen muß.  Und es kam mir dann auch komisch
vor schon bei der RG , daß das Zahlungsziel 7 Tg ist.  Hab das noch nie bei einer seriösen Fa. erlebt.  Und dann gleich drohen mit RA.

Ich holte mir eine Rechtsauskunft ein und der RA erklärte mir , daß gar kein Vertrag zustande kam.  Die sich zwar wieder melden werden mit Inkasso büro und Drohungen , aber vor einer gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung sehr wahrscheinlich zurückschrecken werden, da dieser Fall dann so rauskommt , daß die Klage abgewiesen wird weil kein Vertrag zustande kam. Das würde im Internet schnell die Runde machen und das schöne Geschäft ist futsch.

Und genau, was bei mir als erstes hochkam ..... selbst schuld  ... ist ihre Masche , und dann dass man den Drohungen doch nicht stand hält

[.....]
herzlichst 
Violeta


----------



## violeta (3 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hier noch was heiteres zu opendownload:  

Unter diesem Link findet ihr die deutsche Dependance von opendownload 
(Bild)

[......]

grüssle


----------



## Nicko1998 (3 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



violeta schrieb:


> Hier noch was heiteres zu opendownload:
> 
> Unter diesem Link findet ihr die deutsche Dependance von opendownload
> (Bild)



Wenn man selbst etwas sucht, findet man die Dependance auch mit Hilfe dieses Links


----------



## Heiko (3 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Wir suchen Betroffene.

Infos: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/54926-opendownload-betroffene-gesucht.html#post255880


----------



## snaike (4 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



eroc schrieb:


> _...Jetzt drohen die damit, dass sie mich über meine IP finden - kommen die da so einfach dran, oder ist das nur warme Luft?_
> 
> _Selbst wenn sie an meine IP kommen - sagt das ja noch nichts darüber aus, wer den PC genutzt hat - oder? ..._


 
Da würde ich mir keine allzugrosse sorgen machen, wenn Du sowieso eine falsche Adresse usw. angegeben hast.

Deine IP bleibt "NUR" 90 Tage gespeichert. Deine Originaladresse erfährt man nur über die Polizei -> Staatsanwaltschaft. Gerade in diesem Fall wird Deine Adresse zu 99.999% nicht freigegeben. Da muss schon mehr dahinterstecken, als dies Abzocke.


----------



## skuty005 (4 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hi, danke für Tipp. Leider ist es schon mehr als 14 Tage her. Geld ist pfutschi
Lg
Chris



Logikmensch schrieb:


> Ruf Deine Bank an - die sollen sich mit der Commerzbank Mannheim in Verbindung setzen und einen sog. "Rückruf" starten. Wenn Du Glück hast, überweisen die Dir das Geld zurück. Bei mir hat das geklappt. Mittlerweile dürfte denen das Problem bekannt sein.


----------



## Lost (4 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo ich bin jetzt auch dieser Abofalle zum Opfer gefallen.
Wollte Anfang letzten Monats OpenOffice installieren und bin dank google auf diese Seite gerutsch (ich finde es ein Unding von google,dass die solche Seiten ganz oben oder überhaupt zulassen)

Obwohl

-ich eine Original Windows Works DVD mit Word habe
-eien OpenOffice Version auf meiner externen HD hatte

Ich hab keine Ahnung welche geistige Umnachtung mich zu solch einem Verhalten geritten hat.Jedenfals kamm jetzt die erste Mahnung udn da habe ich mitbekommen,was ich Anfangs letzten Monat für totalen voll-Schrott verbockt habe...allerdings kam nichtmal ne Rechnung...es kam erst die Mahnung mit Rechnung...nichtmal ne Rechnung kurz nach Ablauf des Wiederrufsrechts(auf das man ja sowieso verzichtet....)

Natürlich mit all den Drohungsblah und Anwalt und so weiter.
Jetzt habe ich mich hier mal schlau gelesen...bin ja sichtlich nicht der erste und finde es gut,dass das Internet nicht nur voll dubiosen Zeugs ist 
Ich bin der Meinung vorerst mal garnicht zu reagieren...sollte nochmal eine Mahnung kommen werde ich ihnen meinen Wiederspruch schicken (ist es schlau den Leuten dabei einigermaßen sachlich die Leviten zu lesen z.B. Anmerken,dass es überhaupt keinen download gibt und man 200 Euro für nichts bezahlen soll?)
Ich hab vor dieser...ich will es mal Firma nennen keine Angst...jedoch ist mir das ganze absolut peinlich.Ich dachte eigentlich ich bin jemand,der auf so was nicht herein fällt...ich hab mir mal wieder selbst das Gegenteil bewiesen...
Ach ja um dem ganzen die Krone aufzusetzen war ich so frei denen meine wirklichen Daten zu geben >_>....


----------



## Captain Picard (4 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Lost schrieb:


> (ist es schlau den Leuten dabei einigermaßen sachlich die Leviten zu lesen z.B. Anmerken,dass es überhaupt keinen download gibt und man 200 Euro für nichts bezahlen soll?)


Nach den Erfahrungen der vergangenen  drei Jahre mit Nutzlosabietern ist es höchst unwahrscheinlich, dass  die Mailantwortroboter individuelle Schreiben adäquat   beantworten oder darauf reagieren.

Typischer Ablauf könnte so aussehen  :scherzkeks:
Stories zum Schmunzeln -  - Antispam e.V.


----------



## Antiscammer (4 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ein Einspruch an einen Nutzlosanbieter ist genauso vielversprechend wie ein Zwiegespräch mit Deinem Kühlschrank mit der Bitte, er möge sich füllen.


----------



## Dany (5 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Huhu!
Also, mein Anwalt hat heute Post von unserem liebsten Anwalt O.T. bekommen 
Ich bin raus aus der Sache... *G* Herr T.  schrieb:

"...werden wir diese Angelegenheit nicht weiter verfolgen..."

Ich hoffe mal, dass deshalb wirklich keine "Hausmüll" mehr einflattert :-D

Werde euch berichten *g*

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Spacebug2003 (5 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo. Das ging ja mal schnell, hab schon heute Post vom o.g. Hr. T.  bekommen. Soll ich mich weiterhin still verhalten oder wie hat es bei dir geklappt Dany, daß du jetzt raus aus der Sache bist?
Wär mein Wunsch daß das bei mir auch so läuft.
Mfg Christian


----------



## Backi (5 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo Leute, 
musste heute auch feststellen, dass ich von "opendownload.de" eine Zahlungsaufforderung erhalten habe. Also, wenn ich das hier jetzt alles richtig gedeutet habe, soll ich erstmal garnichts unternehmen, außer der Rechnung zu widersprechen? Habe bei der Sache nicht gerade das Beste Gefühl.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Backi schrieb:


> Habe bei der Sache nicht gerade das Beste Gefühl.


warum? lies/sieh dir alles noch mal an und  du wirst erkennen, dass Aufregung nicht lohnt 

1)   Die einfache  Version 
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Für Lesefaule 
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Über den Sinn bzw Unsinn von Brieffreundschaften
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

4) Thread lesen


----------



## Backi (5 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Na gut, dann werde ich erstmal abwarten was passiert oder auch nicht passiert.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Backi schrieb:


> Na gut, dann werde ich erstmal abwarten was passiert oder auch nicht passiert.


das könnte passieren 
Stories zum Schmunzeln -  - Antispam e.V.

Sorry,  aber wenn man diesen Schwachsinn seit drei Jahren  mitverfolgt, wie ( leider viel zu oft erfolgreich) versucht wird,  in allen Variationen  Verbrauchern ohne  die geringste  Rechtsgrundlage
 das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen,  kann man nicht ernst bleiben.


----------



## Backi (5 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Da ist natührlich was wahres dran.


----------



## Regina1961 (6 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Backi, ich kann Dir nur raten, halt die Ohren steif. Opendownload will, wie alle diese Firmen nur unser Bestes. Unser Geld. Und dafür ist denen jedes Mittel recht. Ich gehöre auch seit 2 Wochen zu der "opendownload-Gemeinde". Leider unfreiwillig. Bin ich froh, hier diese Seite mit den vielen Leidensgenossen und, vile wichtiger, mit den Vielen Tipps gefunden zu haben. Und den Katzenjens könnte ich regelrecht küssen. Der Mann ist einfach toll. 
Harre auch  der Dinge, die da jetzt noch kommen. Die erste Mahnung war schon da. Und bezahlt habe ich immer noch nicht. So ein Ärger aber auch...:-D
Regina1961


----------



## Logikmensch (6 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Dany schrieb:


> Huhu!
> Also, mein Anwalt hat heute Post von unserem liebsten Anwalt O.T. bekommen
> Ich bin raus aus der Sache... *G* Herr T.  schrieb:
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe gestern auch ein Anwaltsschreiben von O.T. bekommen. Meinen Anwalt schalte ich aber erst dann ein, wenn wirklich der höchst unwahrscheinliche Fall eintreten sollte, dass ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid eintrifft.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Logikmensch schrieb:


> Meinen Anwalt schalte ich aber erst dann ein, wenn wirklich der höchst unwahrscheinliche Fall eintreten sollte, dass ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid eintrifft.


1. ist es extrem unwahrscheinlich ( vor Jahren hier hab ich einen einzigen  gesehen) 
2. Ein Kreuzchen an die richtige Stelle zu setzen und ihn damit zurückzusenden  bedarf nicht unbedingt anwaltlicher Hilfe 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

3. Wenn dann  der noch sehr viel unwahrscheinlichere Fall  einer  Klage eintreten sollte, wäre es immer noch früh genug 

PS:  das Wort Mahnbescheid wird wie ein verbaler Drohknüppel gebraucht, dabei ist es aus deren  Feder das lächerlichste  was man sich vorstellen kann 

Aus dem Drohbrief eines  anderen  Nutzlosanbieters;


> Nach Ablauf dieser Frist werden wir uns die Forderung abtreten lassen und ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren gemäß §§ 688 ff. ZPO gegen Sie einleiten, wodurch erhebliche Kosten für Gericht und Anwalt, nötigenfalls auch Vollstreckungskosten für den Gerichtsvollzieher, entstehen.


Das ist ein solcher Quark, dass man nur noch stöhnen kann...
Leider werden durch solchen Unfug noch viel zu viele User so verunsichert, dass sie die  Erpressungsgelder bezahlen.


----------



## Zwizzy (6 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo,

ja mich hats auch erwischt, Leider hatte ich denen bereits geantwortet bevor ich überhaupt auf Eure Seite gestossen bin.
Anfangs war ich ich nämlich der Überzeugung mich gar nicht da angemeldet zu haben (ist halt schon knapp nen Monat her) und habe über das Kontaktformular erst gesagt dass ich mich nicht angemeldet habe und dem Vertrag widerspreche. Zusätzlich habe ich auch der rechnung etc widersprochen. Auf diese automatisch generierten Antworten hin habe ich erst mal gegoogelt und Euch gefunden.
Jetzt hab ich mich beruhigt und werde einfach abwarten und nicht mehr reagieren. Ich hoffe meine Reaktion hat nicht zu sehr geschadet!

Vielen Dank daher für die Informativen Links und Videos!!!

LG Kathy


----------



## Dany (6 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo!!!!!!!

@Logikmensch:
bei mir lief das alles ja leider schon, bevor ich diese schlaue Seite mit den ganzen Ratschlägen gefunden habe... :wall:


Wenn mir so etwas noch mal passieren sollte (was ich nicht hoffe) würde ich immer so verfahren wie es hier geraten wird.
:scherzkeks:

Trotzdem war ich wirklich erstaunt über die Reaktion von diesem O.T....  :-D

Ich werde euch auf jeden Fall berichten, ob die Sache nun wirklich erledigt ist.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Backi (6 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Habe heute mit einem Arbeitskollegen gesprochen, dem ist so etwas ähnliches bei einer "Gedichteseite" passiert. Er sagte mir auch nur, einfach abwarten und aussitzen. Bei Ihm lief auch alles ohne Anwalt ab. Mahnungen hat er mehrere erhalten und jetzt ist seit einem Jahr ruhe. Also, das lässt doch nur gutes hoffen.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Backi schrieb:


> Also, das lässt doch nur gutes hoffen.


Was denn sonst. In drei Jahren haben die Nutzlosanbieter es bei hunderttausenden von Betroffenen ganze zweimal vor Gericht versucht und sich Abfuhren geholt. Was soll  also außer nervigem Mail oder Briefspam passieren?


----------



## matty1975 (6 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo
ich bin ebenfalls auf diese Masche reingefallen,man is ja blöd"
Ich bin heute zur Polizei gegangen und habe Strafanzeige gegen opendownload gestellt und am Montag habe ich einen Termin beim Anwalt.
:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## wahlhesse (6 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Es gibt Dinge, da soll man reagieren und andere, da wäre es besser, sich zurückzulehnen und das Kasperltheater zu geniessen.

1. http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

2. Betrug Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso: Kostenfallen im Internet für eilige Leser: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

3. Für Lesefaule: YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## jupp11 (6 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



matty1975 schrieb:


> ich bin ebenfalls auf diese Masche reingefallen,man is ja blöd"
> Ich bin heute zur Polizei gegangen und habe Strafanzeige gegen opendownload gestellt und am Montag habe ich einen Termin beim Anwalt.


Und wofür der ganze Aufwand?

Schon lieber deine Nerven und informier  dich erstmal bevor du operative Hektik verbreitest 

das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html

bzw schauen
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

und nochmal was zum lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

PS: doppelt genäht hält besser


----------



## Non Nominandum (7 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo Freunde,
ich bin jetzt auch mit einem Brief von O.T. geehrt wurden. Ich bin schon wahnsinnig gespannt wie der nächste aussehen wird.
Gruß Non Nominandum :-D


----------



## sascha (7 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> Ich bin schon wahnsinnig gespannt wie der nächste aussehen wird.



Nachdem das Musterbriefe mit Textbausteinen sind, muss die Spannung nicht zu groß sein. Die Briefe sind reihenweise von entspannten Empfängern im Internet veröffentlicht worden...


----------



## webwatcher (7 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Beim Stöbern gefunden:
Warnung vor opendownload.de - Technologie - Meinung - Webwatcher - Handelsblatt.com


> * Warnung vor opendownload.de*
> ...
> Also Finger weg von opendownload.de, raten die Verbraucherschützer. Sagen Sie es Freunden, Bekannten, Kindern, dem Hund und der Chef.
> *Alle, die Sie nicht ausstehen können, können Sie dagegen getrost von der Warnliste streichen.*




und noch was was sich die Internutzer mal hinter die Ohren schreiben sollten:
SWR3.de - Vorsicht: ?opendownload.de? kassiert ab!


> * Erst nachdenken, dann klicken *
> 
> *Es gilt die alte Regel: Kein (oder zumindest kaum ein) Mensch hat etwas zu verschenken*.
> Das ist im Internet nicht anders, als im Leben draußen vor der Tür.


----------



## Non Nominandum (7 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo Freunde,
der Brief von O.T. hat mich auch nicht weiter aufgeregt. Ich hab hier genug Infos gefunden, um wissen, was ich davon halten soll. Der nächste wandert ungelesen ins Altpapier !!!)
Gruß Non Nominandum :-p


----------



## Kiara (8 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

So liebe Leute,
mein Widerspruchsschreiben an opendownload ist heute in der Postfiliale eingegangen, mit der Naricht an die netten Herschaften diese Sendung in der Postfiliale abzuholen. Und ich muss sagen ich bin sehr gespannt ob dies getan wird oder ob auch schon ein Brief von dessen Anwalt an mich unterwegs ist.:scherzkeks: ich bin schon richtig gespannt
Lg Kiara


----------



## P!nk-Power (9 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Guten morgen!

@Kiara,also ich will dir ja die Hoffnung nicht nehmen,aber ich habe auch ein Ordentlichen Widerspruch (per Einschreiben mit Rückschein) geschickt!
Habe den Rückschein auch ordentlich zurück bekommen.(Was ja auch nicht so selbstverständlich ist)!
Aber,am nächsten Tag gleich eine e-mail mit dem üblichen blabla,Widerspruch verzichtet u.s.w!Heute,zwei Tage später,die erste Mahnung!:grin:
Aber was soll ich Sagen,nach dem ich das Forum hier verfolge,die vielen Tips gelesen habe,kratzt mich das überhaupt nicht!
Die können Mahnungen schreiben,bis sie Schwarz werden!:sun:

Ich wünsche noch ein schönen Sonntag,laßt euch die laune von Content Service Ltd. nicht vermiesen!!!:grin:


----------



## Erzählfuchs (9 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Guten Mittag!

Ja ich hab heut wohl auch eine eMail bekommen, hab dann auch gleich das Forum hier gefunden und soweit alles gelesen.
Bei mir isses nur so, dass ich wirklich glaube, dass ich nicht auf dieser Page war. Die Rechnung ist auf 2 Wochen also den 25.10. datiert. Ich kann mich nicht entsinnen jemals da drauf gewesen zu sein.

Dazu kommt, dass weder die Einlogdaten die mir "mitgeschickt" wurden in der Mail, stimmen; noch dass mein Provider arcor ist. Also stimmt die IP irgendwie auch nicht *schulterzuck*

Wie auch immer ich wollt denen nur mal kurz zurückschreiben, dass es sich eben nur um einen Fehler handeln kann usw. blabla. Aber die eMail kam nicht an ... *hoho* warum wohl.

Zumindest bin ich recht beruhigt nachdem ich hier die Beiträge und das Infomaterial gelesen hab. Für's erste ... schweig ich dann wohl in der Sache! ^^

LG, Ben


----------



## pisadisi (9 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo betroffene oder auch nicht betroffene von opendownload

Habe vor ca. 1 ner Woche ein Anschreiben von einem Anwalt aus Osnabrück bekommen. Die Kosten liegen mittlerweile bei 138 €. Habe bisher nichts weiter von denen gehört war es das? Bin mal gespant 

Gruß Pisadisi


----------



## lolly (9 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo Zusammen,

die Verbraucherzentrale gibt den Rat, der Rechnung zu widersprechen
Verbraucherschützer warnen vor opendownload.de - Golem.de

Ich habe gerade der Firma Content Services eine Antwort auf deren Mails geschickt [email protected] und habe der Rechnung vom 29.10.2008 und der ersten Mahnung vom 09.11.2008 widersprochen, so wie es die Verbraucherzentrale einem geraten hat.

:wall:
Als Antwort(en) kam zurück *=> *


> *Ihre E-Mail konnte nicht zugestellt werden. *
> *Haben Sie Fragen zu unserem Angebot nutzen Sie bitte das Kontaktformular auf der Seite *
> *http://www.support-online-center.com**. Sie benötigen hierzu Ihre Kundennummer.*
> 
> ...


 

Was soll man dazu sagen ? am besten gar nichts


----------



## wahlhesse (9 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Was man dazu sagen soll?
Prima, Du hast sogar eine Empfangsbestätigung bekommen. Was will man mehr? 
Wenn die den Inhalt ihres Briefkastens nicht lesen wollen....

Ansonsten wirst Du hier leider keine auf Dich zugeschnittene Antwort bekommen, das wäre verbotene Rechtsberatung.

Hier nochmal der Erste-Hilfe-Kasten:
das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos...assobrief.html

bzw schauen
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

und nochmal was zum lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos...d-mahnung.html

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Lost (10 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Mal ne Frage...ich habe ja meinen kollosalen dämlichen Fehltritt schon geschildert. Jetzt hatte ich ja ne Mahnung per Mail bekommen, dass ich das Geld + angeblich enstandener Mehrkosten bis zum 03.11.08 überweisen soll...ich habe mich nicht gerührt...

Aber seit dem kam nichts mehr von denen...bis heute kein Brief und keine E-Mail mehr.

Ist das jetzt gut oder schlecht?


----------



## Wembley (10 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Lost schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt gut oder schlecht?


Was meinst du mit "schlecht"? Weitere Mahnungen (ganz egal von wem) haben keine Wirkung. 

Ernst würde es nur mit einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid werden. Darauf warten wir aber noch und du wirst wahrscheinlich ewig auf diesen warten.


----------



## Leo09 (10 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ich sollte meine Rechnungen mit Mahngebühren bis zu 20.10. glaub ich bezahlen. habe aber seither nichts mehr von denen gehört.. haben die mich etwa vergessen? :-D


----------



## Captain Picard (10 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Leo09 schrieb:


> haben die mich etwa vergessen? :-D


Vergessen setzt *menschliches* Handeln und Denken voraus, was hier mit 
Sicherheit nicht gegeben ist.
 Mailrobotprogramme dagegen  haben gelegentlich Fehlfunktionen...


----------



## juelisa (10 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Will für Interessierte kurz eine Zwischeninfo geben:
Anwaltschreiben kam am 16.10. Konnte mir ein Grinsen bei dessen Ankunft nicht verkneifen! (3. Erlebnis dieser Art, 2 x meine Jungs und einmal ich)
Seitdem liegt es unbeantwortet herum.
Und weitere Post hab ich noch nicht bekommen. :cry:
Krieg bald Entzugserscheinungen .

In diesem Sinne - weiterhin keine Panik aufkommen lassen.


----------



## Leo09 (10 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

stimmt auch wieder captain pickard. naja, schade ist es trotzdem 
nene, also wie man u.a. bei mir sieht: ruhig bleiben, wiederrufen und dann kommt da nix mehr!


----------



## pontex (11 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Habe soeben,14 Tage nach erster Mahnung(email), per
Brief gleich die Mahnung/Forderungseinzug von Rechtsanwalt O.T. über inzwischen 138 € erhalten und abgeheftet ( Zahlschein Stadtsparkasse Düsseldorf).
Sollte die Zahlung bis 20.11.nicht eingehen, will der RA der Mandantschaft die Einleitung gerichtlicher Schritte empfehlen. Ich selbst habe innerhalb einer Woche nach angebl.Anmeldung per Einschreiben mit Rückschein hilfsweise widerrufen und vorsorglich hilfsweise angefochten. Eingang und Ablehnung des Widerrufs wurde mir per email bestätigt. 
Die haben es anscheinend eilig, Weihnachten steht vor de Tür. Dank Vertragsrechtsschutz und diesem Forum sehe ich der Sache gelassen entgegen.


----------



## nostos978 (11 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo, 


ich bin auch zu später Stunde darauf reingefallen.
Ruckzuck kam die Mahnung, ich solle bitte 96€ für Programme zahlen, die sonst gratis zum Download zu finden sind.

Einen Widerruf per Einschreiben/Rückschein ist schon aus dem Haus, meine Cousine(Anwältin für Medienrecht) ist auch schon informiert.

Sie sagte mir nur folgendes:

1. Die Mahnungen von Ikasso oder Anwälten einfach ignorieren
2. FALLS ein richterlicher Mahnbescheid kommen sollte, einfach Widerruf ankreuzen und ebenfalls Einschreiben/Rückschein zurück.

3. UND GANZ WICHTIG : Es wurde noch NIE eine Verhandlung wegen so einer Internetabzocke getätigt. Die Abzocker haben nämlich zu sehr angst, daß Sie selber in die Schußlinie geraten!!!!!!!!


Also auf gut Deutsch gesagt: Die können uns gar nichts.


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



nostos978 schrieb:


> Also auf gut Deutsch gesagt: Die können uns gar nichts.


Eine andere Meinung wurde in nahezu allen einschlägig bekannten Verbraucherschutzforen auch nie vertreten.

Aber dein Posting ist sehr wichtig für die vielen "Verzweifelten", die aufgrund des frech-forschen Tonfalls der Nutzlosanbieter halt ab und an immer wieder auftauchen und um Hilfe rufen...


----------



## Captain Picard (11 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



nostos978 schrieb:


> 3. UND GANZ WICHTIG : Es wurde noch NIE eine Verhandlung wegen so einer Internetabzocke getätigt. Die Abzocker haben nämlich zu sehr angst, daß Sie selber in die Schußlinie geraten!!!!!!!!


Nicht ganz richtig: dreimal haben  es Nutzloanbieter in drei Jahren es versucht und 
 in allen drei Fällen  eine  auf die Mütze bekommen. Das hat ihnen wohl gereicht


----------



## Loni59 (11 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo,

mein Sohn hat heute eine Mahnung von einem Rechtsanwalt bekommen in Bezug auf Content Services. Ich hab bei dem Rechtsanwalt angerufen und gesagt, das kann nur eine Abzocke sein, was aber dementiert wurde. Es hat geheissen, das mein Sohn eine Rechnung und Mahnung per Email bekommen hätte. Die Mahnung hat er bekommen, aber nie eine Rechnung. Hab schon ziemlich alles hier durchgelesen, weiss aber nicht wie wir uns da verhalten sollen


----------



## spillo (11 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo!

Ich hab auch ein mega-problem! wollte mir eigentlich nur skype runterladen, hab mich schön brav auf w*w.opendownload angemeldet, und dann eine email von denen erhalten, dass ich diesen und jenen kode eingeben muss, auf den bestimmten link drück muss, damit ich downloaden kann!

das habe ich NICHT gemacht, da es mir schon sehr suspekt vorgekommen ist, und nun habe TROTZDEM eine REchnung von 96 Euro bekommen! Was tun? ignorieren, oder anwalt einschalten! ich habe ja auf das bestätigungsmail NICHT geklickt...

was meint ihr? kenn mich auch mit D nicht aus, bin ein Ösi..:-p


----------



## Loni59 (11 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ist das ne ......... gell, warten wir mal was uns empfohlen wird


----------



## spillo (11 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

ja, allerdings..und bin echt ahnungslos, hab auf google einfach nur skype eingegeben, und da ist die seite gekommen...ich hab noch nie was runtergeladen (obwohl ich 25 bin, tja, man lernt dazu), und dann gleich so ein mist! super sch....

hoffe dass hier die profis rumschwirren die mir HELFEN!!!!

bitte, danke


----------



## Loni59 (11 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Sie haben ja schon sehr gute Sachen geschrieben, aber man ist trotzdem so unsicher


----------



## Bergmann (11 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ein bisschen Zeit nehmen und hier lesen, die Videos anschauen, zurücklehnen, lächeln und einen Tee trinken. Ein wenig ärgern über die Dreistigkeit der Nutzlosanbieter könnt Ihr Euch auch, aber nur ein bisschen, denn es lohn sich nicht, sich dafür verrückt zu machen.
Glückauf vom Bergmann


----------



## Loni59 (11 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Na dann, aber ich hatte Kaffee, geht das auch


----------



## spillo (11 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

d.h. ich soll drauf kack..?? also gar nix tun? ich hab eh nicht mal das bestätigungsmail an die geschickt, also können die mich auch für nix haben...denke ich halt..was meint ihr?


----------



## borsti (11 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo,



spillo schrieb:


> ich hab eh nicht mal das bestätigungsmail an die geschickt, also können die mich auch für nix haben...denke ich halt..was meint ihr?



immer locker bleiben. Ich habe diesen Bestätigungslink auch nicht abgeschickt und trotz Widerspruch, die Rechnung und erste Mahnung bekommen.
Nun warte ich schon geduldig auf den "Opendownloadbrief" vom Rechtsanwalt, mein Toilettenpapier ist gerade alle geworden:sun: 
Ansonsten wie schon geschrieben, lesen, lesen, Katzenjens seine Videos anschauen und heute Abend Akte08 auf Sat1 gucken---"*Die Internet-Falle mit den Gratisprogrammen - Wie man beim Herunterladen abkassiert wird*".

Gruß, der Borstige


----------



## spillo (11 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

also soll ich nen widerspruch machen? wie tut man das, und wohin schicken?


----------



## webwatcher (11 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



spillo schrieb:


> also soll ich nen widerspruch machen? wie tut man das, und wohin schicken?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


ansonsten  bitte  persönliche Ratschläge zu unterlassen


----------



## spillo (11 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

ah, ok, tschuldigung...


----------



## Bart0815 (11 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Habe heute auch das erste Schreiben von O.T erhalten. Kann mir jemand sagen wie es weitergeht ? Würde mich interesieren welche Schreiben mich in Zukunft erwarten.


----------



## bernhard (11 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

So etwa: Stories zum Schmunzeln - Seite 42 - Antispam e.V.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Bart0815 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie es weitergeht ? Würde mich interesieren welche Schreiben mich in Zukunft erwarten.


so oder so ähnlich :scherzkeks:
Stories zum Schmunzeln -  - Antispam e.V.

Tipp: Nimm das Ganze nicht so ernst  

PS: Das ist keine  Rechtsberatung sondern Weitergabe von Erfahrung
basierend auf drei Jahren Beobachtung von Nutzlosabzocke


----------



## nostos978 (11 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Nicht ganz richtig: dreimal haben  es Nutzloanbieter in drei Jahren es versucht und
> in allen drei Fällen  eine  auf die Mütze bekommen. Das hat ihnen wohl gereicht





Das mag sein, aber nichts desto Trotz gehen die Nutzlosanbieter ein höheres Risiko ein als wir "geneppten", 
denn wenn Sie uns vor Gericht schleppen würden, dann kann man ganz leicht den Spies umdrehen.
Oft reicht einfach nur ein Brief des Anwaltes des "Opfers" .....
Dann lassen die Abzocker in der Regel auch schon locker.....:scherzkeks:


----------



## webwatcher (11 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Sorry aber was willst du damit sagen? 

Captain Picard hat geschrieben, dass es drei erfolglose Versuche von Nutzlosbetreibern 
 vor Gericht gegeben hat.

Von welchem Risiko redest du? Die Verbraucher  haben überhaupt kein Risiko
auch ohne  Anwaltsdrohung.


----------



## technofreak (11 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ist wohl wieder mal an der Zeit eine Pause zum Lesen, Nachdenken und  vor allem  Verarbeiten  einzulegen. 

Neues scheint es z.Z nicht zu geben

Das lesen:
1)   Die einfache  Version 
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) für die, die mehr wissen wollen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...ne-abos-vertragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html

3) Für Lesefaule 
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

4) Über den Sinn bzw Unsinn von Brieffreundschaften
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

5) Thread lesen

6)





SEP schrieb:


> *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird
> hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz).* Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen , bzw. die Überlegungen zu angeblich abgeschlossenen Internet-Verträgen nicht ausreicht, *wird geraten, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen. *


----------



## Herzwolke (11 November 2008)

*AW: Koalition beschließt Online-Durchsuchung und Rasterfahndung*

Ich bin von  w*w.opendownload geworden nur ich weiss nicht wie das ganz geschehen ist. Ich habe ein Email bekommen mit IT-News und Softwareinfos. Bin dann auf Grund von Software News zu OPEN OFFICE 3.0 auf diese Seite per Link gelandet. Erst später 2Tage später hatte ich in mein Postfach eine Registrierung in mein Spammfilter drin. Was ich auch ignorierte. Ich habe weder eine AGB noch was anderes angehackt. Aber ich merke an dem Tag das mein Rechner etwas langsamer lief alls normal. So als wenn mein Rechner von anderen Bedient wurde. Da ich aber die neusten Schutzsoftware in Vollversion habe und auch 2 Firewalls machte ich mir keine Gedanken. Auch die Virenscann ergab wie jede Woche kein Positiven Befund. Leider bekam ich per Email heute eine Info über eine Rechnung von 96 Euro. Mit der IP Adresse. Diese Adresse habe ich geprüft und stimmt. Ich vermutte nun das hinter der Email ein Backtoor Programm versteckt war und mein Rechner gehackt wurde.
Ich kann nicht sagen wer und was los war. Ob ich opfer eines Skriptkids wurde oder ob es Proffessionel war.
Leider bin ich selber Psychisch durch gewissen Dinge vorbelastet und kann mir keinen Druck erlauben. Leider habe ich dieser Firma gebeten zurück zu schreiben.
In der Rechung wurde auch ein falscher Name und Adresse angeben. 
Nur mein zweit Vorname stimmt. Ich rechne damit das es Professionel so getätig wurde.
Vielleicht kennt ihr solche Fälle schon


----------



## Antiscammer (11 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Wie hast Du die IP-Adresse geprüft? Das geht normalerweise gar nicht. Eine IP ist immer nur für den Zeitraum gültig, in dem Du im Internet eingeloggt bist. Beim nächsten Anmelden beim Provider kriegst Du schon wieder eine andere. (Nennt man "dynamische IP"). Die meisten Provider vergeben solche dynamischen IPs.

Aber das ist eh egal mit den IPs. 
Denn die Logdaten dazu gibt es vom Provider nur per Gerichtsbeschluß bei schweren Straftaten.
Außerdem beweist der "Log" einer IP noch lange nicht, dass ein "Vertrag" zustandegekommen war. Eine IP mitprotokollieren kann jeder Webseitenbetreiber. Das beweist nichts.

Es sei hier nur noch angemerkt, dass speziell von diesem Anbieter, um den es hier geht:

 kein einziger Fall eines gerichtlichen Mahnbescheids bekanntgeworden ist (obwohl das in den Mahnungen angedroht wird)
 kein einziger Fall eines Prozesses bekanntgeworden ist
 bisher noch nicht der Inkasso-Beelzebub des Bundeskanzleramts gekommen ist
 bisher noch kein Schufa-Eintrag bekanntgeworden ist
 bisher noch kein Lokusdeckel, keine Unterhose und keine Kaffemühle gepfändet wurde



			
				Herzwolke schrieb:
			
		

> In der Rechung wurde auch ein falscher Name und Adresse angeben.
> Nur mein zweiter Vorname stimmt. Ich rechne damit das es professionell so getätig wurde.
> Vielleicht kennt ihr solche Fälle schon



Ja, das kennen wir schon. Das muss auch gar nicht immer "professionell" sein, sondern kann auch Zufall sein. Wenn sich z.B. jemand anders vertippt hat, hat er vielleicht einen Teil Deiner Daten eingegeben. Wenn das "Unternehmen" dann nicht durch Zustellung einer Rückantwort überprüft, ob die Daten stimmen, ist das deren Problem, und niemals Deins. :sun:
Du hast ja die Mail nicht bestätigt, na also.

Alles weitere ist reinstes Kasperletheater.


----------



## Herzwolke (11 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ich war ja auf diese Webseite, ich glaube in der Zeit war wohl ein Backdoor auf dem PC mit diesem Emaillink installiert so das eine zweite Person im Hintergrund die Aktivierung startet.
Ich morgen zum Verbraucherschutz.


----------



## Antiscammer (11 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Entschuldige, aber das mit der Backdoor halte ich für ein Gerücht. Das wäre absolut das neueste, was ich im Zusammenhang mit diesen Nutzlos-Abzockern höre. Und wir hören hier eine ganze Menge davon, seit 3 Jahren. Du wärst da der erste. Bei Hunderttausenden von Betroffenen.


----------



## Herzwolke (11 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Vielleicht bin ich auch einer der ersten der diese Maschen reingefallen ist.
Jedenfalls wollen die ein kopie meines Ausweises haben, weil sie den Falschen Namen ändern möchten. Ich habe gerade ein Email bekommen wonach mein Abo zum 27.10.2010 gekündigt worden ist.
Ich habe ihnen geschrieben, das ich kein Vertrag gemacht habe.
Irgendwas ist jedenfalls geschehen...
Auch mein DSL Betreibe stand in der IP richtig beschrieben.
Und die Uhrzeitwar auch richtig...


----------



## Captain Picard (11 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Herzwolke schrieb:


> Auch mein DSL Betreibe stand in der IP richtig beschrieben.
> Und die Uhrzeitwar auch richtig...


na und? was soll das beweisen? Wenn die  Nutzlosanbieter sich ihrer Sache so sicher wären,
 warum ziehen  sie damit nicht vor Gericht?
In drei Jahren noch kein einziger ( auf IP und Betreiberbasis  ) 

Verbreite hier keine Panik. Dazu besteht nicht  der mindeste Anlass


----------



## Antiscammer (11 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> Jedenfalls wollen die ein kopie meines Ausweises haben, weil sie den Falschen Namen ändern möchten.



Das wüsste ich aber. :scherzkeks:

Was hätten die noch gern von Dir?
Einen Stammbaum bis ins Jahr 1800 zurück?
Deine Schuhgröße? Einkommensnachweise gefällig? Oder die Fahrgestellnummer Deines privaten PKWs?

Dass ich nicht kichere.



> Ich habe ihnen geschrieben, das ich kein Vertrag gemacht habe.



Eben.
Also - was soll´s? *Die* müssten *Dir* das Gegenteil beweisen.



> Irgendwas ist jedenfalls geschehen...



Das hat alles meistens eine viel profanere Ursache, als man denkt.



> Auch mein DSL Betreibe stand in der IP richtig beschrieben.



Ist keine Kunst. Das kann jeder Webseitenbetreiber für jede IP eines jeden Besuchers. Sofern es ihn einen Sch...dreck interessiert.



> Und die Uhrzeitwar auch richtig...



Und? Was beweist das bitte?
- Dass der Unternehmer schon groß ist und die Uhr lesen kann. :scherzkeks:
Mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## nostos978 (11 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Sorry aber was willst du damit sagen?
> 
> Captain Picard hat geschrieben, dass es drei erfolglose Versuche von Nutzlosbetreibern
> vor Gericht gegeben hat.
> ...




Ich glaube Du hast mich missverstanden  :-D


Das Risiko liegt bei den Abzockern......
Uns "verarschten" Endusern kann man im Endeffekt nichts anhaben.
Wenn die von Opendownloads jemanden verklagen sollten(wozu es niemals kommen wird) stellen die sich selber ein Bein.
Das wollte ich damit sagen.:smile:


----------



## webwatcher (12 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



nostos978 schrieb:


> Wenn die von Opendownloads jemanden verklagen sollten(wozu es niemals kommen wird) stellen die sich selber ein Bein.


Da stimme ich dir  voll zu. Leider liegt nach Einschätzung  der Verbraucherzentralen  der Anteil der User, 
der sich durch den hirnrissigen Mahnmüll einschüchtern läßt zwischen 10 bis 15% ( untere Schätzung )


----------



## Herzwolke (12 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Dann werde ich morgen erstmal zu Verbraucherzentrale gehen! Mir Auskunft holen. Kann man Gezahlte Beiträge wegen [.......] zurückbuchen lassen? Ich meine nur als Frage...


----------



## Captain Picard (12 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Herzwolke schrieb:


> Kann man Gezahlte Beiträge wegen [.......] zurückbuchen lassen?


Nope. Im Zivilrecht gilt es  immer den Gegner in den Zugzwang zu bringen 
Ist das Geld erst mal weg, ist es fast unmöglich es zurück zu bekommen


----------



## chrischros (12 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo,

habe eine kurze Frage.

ich bin auch ein Betroffener. Ich hatte komplett falsche Angaben gemacht (Name, Anschrift, Geburtsdatum). Nur die E-Mailsangabe war eine von mir.

Ich erhielt gestern auch eine Rechnung per Mail. Am Rechner saß ich an der FH, so  dass diese nur die IP-Adresse haben.

Aber ich hatte gestern einen Widerrufsmusterbrief von der Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz ausgefüllt.

Da sie bis jetzt, meine richtige Adresse  nicht haben, soll ich dann auf den Musterbrief nur meine E-Mail angeben und richtigen Namen inkl. natürlich deren Kundennummer und Rechnungsnummer und als Einschreiben mit Rückschein wegschicken?? 

Oder doch jetzt meine richtige Adresse angeben, wegen Betrug etc.

ich hatte aber wohl hier gelesen in der FAQ, dass wenn man noch nicht seine richtige Adresse rausgerückt hat dies auch auf dem Musterbrief nicht tuen soll oder täusche ich mich??

Danke für die Hilfe

gruß Chris


----------



## Captain Picard (12 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



chrischros schrieb:


> ich hatte aber wohl hier gelesen in der FAQ, dass wenn man noch nicht seine richtige Adresse rausgerückt hat dies auch auf dem Musterbrief nicht tuen soll oder täusche ich mich??


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


letzter Abschnitt


----------



## dobu (12 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Interessant, ich habe heute morgen die Internetseite von Opendownload aufgerufen - aus Neugier weil man mir sagte, dass ja ganz dick bei der Anmeldung die Kosten rechts vom Anmeldefeld stehen. Und siehe da, die Internetseite ist komplett geändert. Auch die Kosten des Services bei Anmeldung kann man jetzt sofort lesen. Wie könnte man jetzt beweisen, dass die Internetseite komplett geändert wurde - wenn es dann   
v i e l l e i c h t  doch gerichtlich weitergeht? Ich habe leider keinen Ausdruck von dem damaligen Internetauftritt gemacht - warum auch. Ich bin blauäugig in die Falle gegangen.:fdevilt:

Von Anwalt [edit]  habe ich gestern ein ganz sachliches Forderungschreiben  o h n e  Androhungen von irgendwas erhalten. Die Internetseite von ihm w*w.forderungseinzug.de  erledigt das aber, denn dort sind eine ganze Menge Urteile aufgelistet und man könnte erst einmal Angst bekommen. Für mich ist das alles Fachchinesisch. Was ich allerdings bis jetzt gelesen habe - es fällt nie der Name Content Servies Ltd.


----------



## Captain Picard (12 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



dobu schrieb:


> Wie könnte man jetzt beweisen, dass die Internetseite komplett geändert wurde - wenn es dann
> v i e l l e i c h t  doch gerichtlich weitergeht?


Der Forderungssteller muß beweisen, nicht umgekehrt der User seine "Unschuld"

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## chrischros (12 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ich bin vor kurzem am 31.10.2008 drauf reingefallen, hatte wie viele nicht diese Kosten übersehen.. :wall:

Heute geht ein Widerrufrechtsschreiben raus. Muß ich jetzt Angst haben, wegen diesem Anwalt, oder einfach nur aussitzen und sich nicht beunruhigen lassen.


----------



## chrischros (12 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Sorry, ich meinte ich habe die Kosten übersehen....


----------



## webwatcher (12 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



chrischros schrieb:


> Heute geht ein Widerrufrechtsschreiben raus. Muß ich jetzt Angst haben, wegen diesem Anwalt, oder einfach nur aussitzen und sich nicht beunruhigen lassen.



1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Thread lesen


----------



## sebbi20 (12 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hey Leute bin auch Opfer geworden, habe sofort widerrufen über Kontaktformular! Wie soll ich mich jetzt verhalten. Soll ich Mahnungen abwarten oder das nochmal per Fax mit Datum und Unterschrift ordnungsgemäß widerrufen. Denn auch mir wird das Recht auf Widerruf verwährt. Also wie soll ich da jetzt vorgehen! Nichts machen oder wie?


----------



## nostos978 (12 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

[ edit] 
Danach einfach abwarten und die Show geniessen.
MAhnungen und Inkasso-Briefe werden dein Postfach bzw. Briefkasten fluten.
Wenn´s geht alles aufbewahren. Man kann nie wissen.
[ edit]


----------



## sascha (12 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



sebbi20 schrieb:


> Wie soll ich mich jetzt verhalten.



Lesen was *direkt über deinem Beitrag steht*.


----------



## webwatcher (12 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Thread vorübergehend geschlossen. Es macht keinen Sinn,  wenn Hinweise nicht gelesen werden

Für die die nicht mal 5  cm nach oben schauen können: 

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Thread lesen


----------



## OdlG (12 November 2008)

*AW: OpenOffice: Gemeinde warnt vor Abzockern*

Ich denke mal, dass das hier rein passt:

Ich habe neulich OpenOffice 3.0 heruntergeladen... und zwar auf  openDownload.de Das Problem: Ich bin 16, meine Eltern wussten nicht davon und  ich habe somit auch ein falsches GB-Datum angegeben. Von Kosten war selbstverständlich nirgendwo etwas zu sehen. AGB habe ich LEIDER auch nicht durchgelesen:wall:

Content Services Ltd.
Mundenheimer Straße 70
68219 Mannheim

Kontakt:
support-online-center.com/


Diese schickten mir vor einigen stunden eine e-mail, dass ich bitte 96€ zu zahlen habe, da ich einen unwiderruflichen Vertrag/ Abo abgeschlossen habe.

Ich habe mich am 05.11.08 angemeldet und nun kam die Rechnung per Mail.

Aus der Mail:
---
Bitte begleichen Sie den Gesamtbetrag von 96,00 EUR bis zum
19.11.2008 auf das nachfolgende Konto:

Für Kunden aus Deutschland:

Kontoinhaber:  Content Services Ltd.
Kontonummer:   [.......]
Bankleitzahl:  67040031
Bank:          Commerzbank Mannheim
---

Natürlich haben Sie meine wertlose IP-Adresse! Habe mir auch schon einige Themen durchgelesen und Videos (AKTE08, ...) angeschaut.

Muss ich mir Sorgen machen? Leider kann ich keinen Widerruf senden, da weder der Absender der E-Mail noch der Support funktioniert!? (nicht zustellbar oder angeblich falsche Kunden-/Rechnungsnummer)

Liebe Grüße Ole


----------



## sascha (12 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> Ich denke mal, dass das hier rein passt:



Glaube ich auch, nachdem die fünf Zentimeter offenbar auch für dich zu viel waren. Wie wäre es, wenn du einfach mal guckst, was exakt im Beitrag vor deinem steht?


----------



## OdlG (12 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Nachtrag: Tut mir Leid, dass ich in den falschen Thread geschrieben habe:-?

Ich habe jetzt auch einen Rechnungswiderruf und eine Kündigung des Abos über den Support abgeschickt!


----------



## Herzwolke (13 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ich habe heute nochmals dort angerufen, weil ich diese Vertrag als Illegal bezeichne, [.......]


----------



## Bergmann (13 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Herzwolke schrieb:


> Ich habe heute nochmals dort angerufen


 
Wie kommt man nur auf die Schnapsidee bei denen anzurufen?


----------



## Vallily (13 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo,

bin leider auch in die Falle getappt. Dank aber eines Beitrages im Fernsehen habe ich sofort meine Registrierung widerrufen. Daraufhin kam diese Antwort:



> "wir haben den Aktivierungslink und die Zugangsdaten an Ihre E-Mailadresse
> geschickt. Diesen Aktivierungslink haben Sie bestätigt. Daher haben Sie
> nachweislich den Zugang genutzt. Sie sind einen rechtsbindenden Vertrag
> eingegangen.
> ...


 
Ich habe auch alles angeschaut und gelesen, was hier im Forum dazu gesagt wird, trotzdem bin ich mir nicht 100% sicher, dass ich nicht zahlen muss. Ich habe ja was runtergeladen und Häckchen gemacht, dass ich die AGBs akzeptiert habe + auf das Widerrufsrecht verzichtet habe, obwohl ich nicht denke, das das schon mal stimmt.
Das komische ist, ich habe mich auch bei mega-downloads.net angemeldet und dies widerrufen, die haben es akzeptiert. 

Grüße
Vallily


----------



## Herzwolke (13 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



spacereiner schrieb:


> Und der Wolf sagte zu Rotkäppchen....


 
Weil ich nicht so erfahren bin mit [.........] und ihre Wirkungsweise. Ich kläre meine Probleme meist Aúge in Auge.
Aber ich denke das diese Büro eine Briefkastenfirma wäre..
Wenn nicht... :handreib:


----------



## Bergmann (13 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Vallily schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe auch alles angeschaut und gelesen, was hier im Forum dazu gesagt wird, trotzdem bin ich mir nicht 100% sicher


 
Ja wenn das so ist, ist es wohl schade und unverständlich, aber dann hilft wohl nur Verbraucherzentral oder Rechtsanwalt. Aber bitte *nicht zahlen*!


----------



## Vallily (13 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Bergmann schrieb:


> Ja wenn das so ist, ist es wohl schade und unverständlich, aber dann hilft wohl nur Verbraucherzentral oder Rechtsanwalt. Aber bitte *nicht zahlen*!


 

Das habe ich definitiv vor! Die bekommen auf jeden Fall nichts von mir!


----------



## Bergmann (13 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Vallily schrieb:


> Das komische ist, ich habe mich auch bei mega-downloads.net angemeldet und dies widerrufen, die haben es akzeptiert.


 
Mal eine Frage an die Profis, sind Megadownload und Opendownload eine Firma, oder machen die sich gegenseitig auch noch konkurenz?:roll:


----------



## Reducal (13 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Weder noch! Beides sind Projekte und in der Tat von Konkurrenten. Die einen sind in Wien (mega-download) und die anderen in Mannheim _[Anm. von mir: besser gesagt in Rüsselsheim]_.


----------



## Vallily (13 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Bergmann schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die Profis, sind Megadownload und Opendownload eine Firma, oder machen die sich gegenseitig auch noch konkurenz?:roll:


 
Ich hätte auch gedacht, das dies die selbe Firma ist: die gleiche Summe, gleiche Laufzeit...


----------



## Captain Picard (13 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Vallily schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch gedacht, das dies die selbe Firma ist: die gleiche Summe, gleiche Laufzeit...


nope megadownload ist der "Vorreiter"   seit etwa  März/April *2007* 

erfolgreiche "Geschäftsideen" werden gerne kopiert,  hier erst  seit etwa 3 Monaten


----------



## Vallily (13 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> Weder noch! Beides sind Projekte und in der Tat von Konkurrenten. Die einen sind in Wien (mega-download) und die anderen in Mannheim _[Anm. von mir: besser gesagt in Rüsselsheim]_.


 
Wieso meinst du dass sie in rüsselsheim sind? Bin aus FFM, gehe hin und dreh ihr den Hals um


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (13 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

...er meint, weil dort die (nennen wir sie mal) "Lizenzgeber" ihren Sitz haben.


----------



## Kiara (13 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hy Leute,
heute war es entlich so weit der von mir lang ersehnte Brief vom dem heißgeliebten O.T. kam heute an. Nun bin ich entlich auch im Club Liebesbriefe regelmäßig zu erhalten.
Durch diese Seite hier mache ich mir keine Gedanken mehr das ich irgendwann ma zahlen muss. Das Anwaltschreiben werde ich einmal noch Widersprechen um was in der Hand zu haben wenn es wirklich Hart auf Hart kommen sollte, was mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit eh ni passieren wird, aber irgendwie is das schon lustig immer nur das selbe blabla zu hören. Naja ich werde mich entspannt zurücklehnen und die Sache aussitzen  

Lieben Gruß an alle die Kiara


----------



## dvill (13 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> weil dort die (nennen wir sie mal) "Lizenzgeber" ihren Sitz haben.


"Lizenzgeber" meint wohl die notwendige Infrastruktur, einen Anwalt gegen die „Hetzkampagnen“ von Verbraucherschützern zu haben und einen willigen Mahndrohkasper. Daran kann man die Familien erkennen.


----------



## Vallily (13 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Kiara schrieb:


> Hy Leute,
> heute war es entlich so weit der von mir lang ersehnte Brief vom dem heißgeliebten O.T. kam heute an. Nun bin ich entlich auch im Club Liebesbriefe regelmäßig zu erhalten.
> Durch diese Seite hier mache ich mir keine Gedanken mehr das ich irgendwann ma zahlen muss. Das Anwaltschreiben werde ich einmal noch Widersprechen um was in der Hand zu haben wenn es wirklich Hart auf Hart kommen sollte, was mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit eh ni passieren wird, aber irgendwie is das schon lustig immer nur das selbe blabla zu hören. Naja ich werde mich entspannt zurücklehnen und die Sache aussitzen
> 
> Lieben Gruß an alle die Kiara


 
Hat eigentlich schon jemand von euch einfach die Annahme des Briefes verweigert? Oder ist das  keine gute Idee?


----------



## webwatcher (13 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Vallily schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand von euch einfach die Annahme des Briefes verweigert? Oder ist das  keine gute Idee?


Ungefähr so sinnvoll wie sich die Augen zuzuhalten


----------



## Kiara (13 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hat ich glaub schon ma gefragt aba kann ich eigentlich irgendwie rausbekommen wie viele daten ich von mir angegeben habe ich bin ni sicher ob ich meine komplette Adresse oder nur E-mail Adresse angegeben habe?


----------



## Vallily (13 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Die Frage ist vielleicht sehr dumm, dennoch: habt ihr auch was runtergeladen? Oder euch nur angemeldet? Weil ich ja selbstverständlich auch runtergeladen habe.
Und deswegen so Angst habe, weil ich ja die Dienste in Anspruch genommen habe, also müsste ich auch zahlen.


----------



## agony (13 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Vallily schrieb:


> ...weil ich ja die Dienste in Anspruch genommen habe, also müsste ich auch zahlen.


 
Wegen der 1-2 Cents Kosten, die du verursacht hast, würder ich mir
nicht viel Gedanken machen  Kann doch nicht sein das du deshalb auf das Widerrufsrecht verzichten und für ein Zweijahresabo 192 Euro
bezahlen mußt.


----------



## nadine78 (13 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo! Ich wünschte ich wäre früher auf diese Seite gestoßen! Ich bin vor vier Tagen in die Falle getappt..arrggg! Hab den Preis einfach nicht gesehen und in der Aktivierungsmail stand da auch nix von drin.. Rechnung kam gestern per E-Mail,bin bald aus dem Stuhl gefallen! Hat sich an dem Prozedre mit einmal wiedersprechen und dann lmaA was geändert? Oder soll ich auch so verfahren? LG Nadine


----------



## webwatcher (13 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



nadine78 schrieb:


> Hat sich an dem Prozedre mit einmal wiedersprechen und dann lmaA was geändert? Oder soll ich auch so verfahren?


Wemn du schon einmal hier bist, dann nimm dir die Zeit  lies oder schau das hier, es sollte alle Zweifel beseitigen 

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

ist schon mehr als eine Seite nicht wiederholt worden...


----------



## greeny (13 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo Community,

ich bin diesen [...] am 7.11 auf den Leim gegangen und habe eine E-Mail mit der Auforderung erhalten 96€ zu bezahlen. Ich würde mir wünschen wenn ihr mir berichten könntet ob ihr durch das Aussitzen Probleme bekommen habt?

LG

Greeny

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Captain Picard (13 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



greeny schrieb:


> Ich würde mir wünschen wenn ihr mir berichten könntet ob ihr durch das Aussitzen Probleme bekommen habt?


Welche sollen das sein? Seit drei Jahren beobachten wir  wir die Nutzlosanbieter  
und außer Spam in Form von Mail oder Briefen  passiert nichts.


----------



## Bergmann (13 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Vallily, warum versuchen Sie hier untergründig Unsicherheit zu verbreiten? Sind Sie irgendwie verwandt oder verschwägert mit opendownload? Vergessen Sie es, die Fakten in den ganzen Ratschlägen sind zu eindeutig, da ist bei jedem, auch nur durchschnittlich intelligentem Mitmenschen nichts mehr zu verunsichern!


----------



## greeny (13 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Genau darum ging es mir zu wissen das mir bei nicht reagieren auf deren Drohungen etwas passieren kann.

lg

Greeny


----------



## Antiscammer (13 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Es *kann* grundsätzlich immer ganz viel passieren:


 Beim Reisbauern Chi-Ming Hua in der chinesischen Provinz Kanton könnte ein Sack umfallen.
 Im Hafen von Bensersiel könnte eine Möve, sitzend auf einem der hölzernen Markierungspfosten, ihre Notdurft ins Wattenmeer verrichten.
 Von einem Strauch bei Dinslaken könnte eine verspätete Haselnuss vom Ast fallen und bei einem zufällig sich darunter aufhaltenden Maulwurf ein schweres Schädel-Hirntrauma verursachen.
 ...
 ...

Was kann noch so alles passieren?

Bzw.: wenn man nicht zahlt - was soll der Abzocker machen, außer weitermahnen?
Konsequenterweise müsste er vor Gericht ziehen und klagen.

Hierzu kann man sagen, dass von dem betreffenden "Unternehmen" ein solcher Fall noch nicht bekanntgeworden ist.
Bei anderen "Unternehmen" sind inzwischen ganze drei Fälle von Gerichtsprozessen bekanntgeworden, und das bei Hunderttausenden von Opfern, die nicht zahlen. Diese drei Prozesse wurden übrigens alle von den Abzockern gleich in der ersten Instanz verloren.

Sonst noch Fragen?


----------



## blablabla (13 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Also ich hab vor einem Monat den Schrieb vom Anwalt gekriegt und seit dem nichts mehr..........


----------



## sascha (13 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



blablabla schrieb:


> Also ich hab vor einem Monat den Schrieb vom Anwalt gekriegt und seit dem nichts mehr..........



Dann warte mal ab, irgendwann kommt womöglich der zweite Schrieb. Oder noch viel Schlimmeres...


----------



## bino163 (13 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Noch ein Betroffener!! Mich hat's am 24.10.2008 erwischt. Ich hab mir ein paar Verbraucherschutzseite zu Herzen genommen, habe die Gerichtsurteile an die "opendownload" gesandt und warte jetzt auf Antwort. Ich stell die Antwort ein, wenn? ich sie bekomme.

Gute Nacht:-p


----------



## webwatcher (13 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Das ist ja gut und schön, dass  hier wieder "ich auch" berichtet wird. 

Der Thread wird durchnittlich pro Tag   1000 bis 1500 Mal aufgerufen.  
Wenn nur jeder 10.  Leser  "me too" posten würde, wäre  es unmöglich noch sinnvolle 
Antworten einzustreuen.


----------



## Heiko (13 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Bitte beachten:

Reine "Mich hats auch erwischt"-Postings bringen niemanden weiter und machen den Thread hier komplett unlesbar. Bitte deswegen *vor* dem Posten überlegen, ob Ihr was sinnvolles beizutragen habt.


----------



## IngoR (14 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Liebe Mitmenschen,

liebend gerne würde ich mir Gedanken um andere Dinge machen, als um opendownload. Doch jetzt bekomme ich Mails von diesem Verein, ohne das ich selbst was gemacht hab. Da war jemand so Clever und hat meine Email-Adresse dort angegeben. Am 28igsten bekam ich eine Mail wegen der Anmeldung die im SPAM gelandet ist. Am Dritten dann eine Rechnung, ebenfalls im Spam. 
Irgend so ein Knaller hat falsche Adressdaten angegeben und leider auch noch meine Emailadresse.
Die Drohung sind interessant die schon in der ersten Rechnungsmail stehen. Brauche ja nicht viel dazu schreiben, da es ja vor mir schon viele Taten.

Ich kenne jetzt niemanden in der Verwandschaft der mit mir Böse ist oder aber einen Arbeitskollegen der mich Tretten will.

Nach dem ich mir fast alles von katzenjens angeschaut hab, vieles hier gelesen, so bin ich der Meinung, nix machen.
Bin auch gerade kurz davor den Account bei web.de still zu legen (abmelden). Doch das sieht dann ein wenig wie ein Schuldeingeständnis aus.


----------



## Captain Picard (14 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Sehe nicht den geringsten  Unterschied, ob Adressdaten und Emailadresse  selber oder von
 Dritten aus welch  kranken Motiven auch immer eingegeben wurden, da 
keinerlei Identitätsprüfung stattfindet und  auch keinerlei nachträgliche Prüfung 
der Echtheit seitens der  Nutzlosseitenbetreiber möglich ist bzw gewollt ist.  Es ist deren Bier 
welch  schwachsinnige Methoden sie bei der Anmeldung einsetzen. 
(mal ganz abgesehen  von der Preisverschleierung) 

So what?


----------



## Teleton (14 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Der Captain hat recht. Ansonsten auch hier mal lesen: 





			
				BGB schrieb:
			
		

> §177 BGB
> Vertragsschluss durch Vertreter ohne Vertretungsmacht
> 
> (1) Schließt jemand ohne Vertretungsmacht im Namen eines anderen einen Vertrag, so hängt die Wirksamkeit des Vertrags für und gegen den Vertretenen von dessen Genehmigung ab.


----------



## Reducal (14 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Es ist deren Bier
> welch  schwachsinnigen Methoden sie bei der Anmeldung einsetzen.


Sehe ich ganz genau so!

Ein Beispiel so das verdeutlichen:



> Anmeldung:                   13.09.2008 12:34:22
> eMailadresse:                [email protected]
> Art der Verifizierung:       per Email
> Zeit der Verifizierung:      13.09.2008 12:34:22


Wie bittschön schafft es jemand, zur genau selben Zeit sich anzumelden und die Verifizierung über einen danach erst zugesandten Link in einer eMail durchzuführen, der noch dazu die eMailadresse schon seit Monaten zuvor nicht mehr hat? Ich behaupte, das sowas ein Trick des Anbieters sein könnte, einer der auch schon Manipualtion in betrügerischer Bereicherungsabsicht sein kann.


----------



## anna2005 (14 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

hallo,
ich habe eine frage dazu.

vor monaten bekam ich bereits email-post von diesem verein. damals stand in der email kein name. es war also nur ins blaue geschossen.
ich antwortet,dass ich nichts bestellt habe und sie mich mit post verschonen sollen.
und es kam auch nichts mehr.

heute jedoch kam eine email, in der unsere anschrift und auch der name meines mannes genannt war.
es war eine mahnung. ein erstschreiben war allerdings nicht erfolgt.

wie kommen die [ edit] an unsere anschrift und den namen meines mannes in verbindung mit der emailadresse?
ich benutze besagte mailaddy ( wir haben mehrere ), wenn ich im internet etwas bestelle. das sind allerdings waren, und keine abo´s oder dergleichen.

habe heute jedenfalls sofort widerspruch eingelegt.


----------



## webwatcher (14 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



anna2005 schrieb:


> wie kommen die [ edit] an unsere anschrift und den namen meines mannes in verbindung mit der emailadresse?


Woher sollen wir wissen, mit welchen Methoden die Nutzlosanbieter Anschriften 
sammeln/ergattern  und  damit ggf. Anmeldungen faken? 

Lies die Postings vor deinem. Das sollte den Wert bzw Nichtwert solcher Anmeldungen ausreichend erklären.


----------



## Vallily (14 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Bergmann schrieb:


> Vallily, warum versuchen Sie hier untergründig Unsicherheit zu verbreiten? Sind Sie irgendwie verwandt oder verschwägert mit opendownload? Vergessen Sie es, die Fakten in den ganzen Ratschlägen sind zu eindeutig, da ist bei jedem, auch nur durchschnittlich intelligentem Mitmenschen nichts mehr zu verunsichern!


 
Selbstverstäündlich nicht. Aber man möchte ja keine Probleme bekommen. 
Ist es denn verboten, alle offene Fragen beantwortet bekommen zu wollen?


----------



## webwatcher (14 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Zurück zum Thema. Flameware wird hier nicht geduldet


----------



## jupp11 (14 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Vallily schrieb:


> Und deswegen so Angst habe, weil ich ja die Dienste in Anspruch genommen habe, also müsste ich auch zahlen.


War es dir in dem Moment bewußt/bekannt,  dass es kostenpflichtig sein soll?

Wenn ja, wo liegt das Problem?
Wenn nein, wo liegt das Problem?


----------



## technofreak (14 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Bitte beachten:

Reine "Mich hats auch erwischt"-Postings bringen niemanden weiter und machen den Thread hier komplett unlesbar. Bitte deswegen *vor* dem Posten überlegen, ob Ihr was sinnvolles beizutragen habt.


----------



## Moof (14 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo, bekam am 12.11. die Rechnung von Opendownload und habe auf deren Support Formular einen Musterbrief des Verbraucherschutzes hinein kopiert und abgeschickt. Mir wurde von Opendownload eine Kopie des Briefes an meine email adresse geschickt. Meine Frage ist ob ich diesen Musterbrief auch noch per Einschreiben schicken soll oder ob die elektronische Form reicht.

Danke für die Unterstützung,

Moof


----------



## webwatcher (14 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Moof schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist ob ich diesen Musterbrief auch noch per Einschreiben schicken soll oder ob die elektronische Form reicht.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


> Wichtig ist aber den Anbietern nicht auch noch durchs schreibseln die Datensätze zu verfeinern. Also nicht mehr Daten -insbesondere die Adresse rausrücken- als die Gegenseite eh schon hat. Vollständige Adressdatensätze in den falschen Händen führen nicht nur zu Belästigungen per Brief sondern könnten auch für weitere Projekte eingesetzt werden.


----------



## Moof (14 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Adresse haben die leider schon von meiner Anmeldung bei Opendownload. Also Snail Mail Einschreiben hinterher oder reicht die elektronische Form?

Danke,

Moof


----------



## webwatcher (14 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Für weitergehende individuelle  Auskünfte gilt:



SEP schrieb:


> Allerdings dabei beachten: *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird
> hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz).* Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen , bzw. die Überlegungen zu angeblich abgeschlossenen Internet-Verträgen nicht ausreicht, wird geraten, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.


----------



## tistel (14 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallöchen, wie ich hier schon geschrieben habe, hatte ich mich an den Bundesverbraucherschutz und an den hiesigen Verbraucherschutz gewandt und auf dessen Bitte  diesen eine Kopie dieser wunderbaren "Brieffreundschaft" geschickt! 
Diese Woche erhielt ich von beiden Institutionen einen Anruf, dass ich 1. nicht die Einigste bin und 2. Sammelklage gegen diese Leute vorbereitet wird. Sie nehmen unter anderen auch an, das DAS, was da betrieben wird, Datenklau ist!

Also Leute nichts hinnehmen, wachsam sein und agieren!

Ein schönes Wochenende und internette Grüße!!!!


----------



## webwatcher (14 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



tistel schrieb:


> Diese Woche erhielt ich von beiden Institutionen einen Anruf, dass ich 1. nicht die Einigste bin und 2. Sammelklage gegen diese Leute vorbereitet wird.


Da immer wieder von *einzelnen* der Begriff  Sammelklage  angeführt wird:
Verbraucherzentralen haben diese  Möglichkeit, aber *nur* diese:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html#post174506
wer also daran Interesse  hat, muß sich an seine Verbraucherzentrale wenden. 
Als Privatclubveranstaltung geht das nicht.


----------



## Fines (14 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo!
Man, bin ich froh nicht allein so dämlich da zu stehen...Das beruhigt ungemein.
Nachdem ich die Rechnung von opendownoad bekommen habe, habe ich dummerweise sofort total panisch einen Widerruf üder das SupportPortal gesschrieben, allerdings ohne das Wort "hilfsweise". Habe erst später gelesen, das ich ja auf men Widerrufsrecht "verzichtet" habe. Spätestens da hat es mir gedämmert, das da was nicht stimmt.
Aber soweit ich das alles verstanden habe, habe ich trotzdem nicht wirklich was zu befürchten, oder? Dem Aktivierungslink bin ich auch noch nicht gefolgt, aber auch das ist irrelevant, oder?

Werde dann wohl demnächst die Nachricht erhalten, das der Widerruf ungültig ist.
Welche Erfahrungen habt iht gemacht, der Rechnung widersprochen oder nicht? Ich denke, ich werde weiterhin erstmal nicht reagieren. 
Kann mir aber trotzdem nciht vorstellen, das irgendwann einfach Schluß sein soll mit Mahnungen! oder hat das schon jemnd erlebet?
Viele Grüße an alle "Mitopfer"!


----------



## webwatcher (14 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Bitte beachten:

Reine "Mich hats auch erwischt"-Postings bringen niemanden weiter und machen den Thread hier komplett unlesbar. Bitte deswegen *vor* dem Posten überlegen, ob Ihr was sinnvolles beizutragen habt.



Fines schrieb:


> Kann mir aber trotzdem nciht vorstellen, das irgendwann einfach Schluß sein soll mit Mahnungen! oder hat das schon jemnd erlebet?


Woher soll das jemand hier wissen? Der Laden ist erst seit drei Monaten "im Geschäft", 
das ist erfahrungsgemäß gerade mal die Warmlaufphase 
Der "Konkurrent"  mega-downloads macht das schon seit anderthalb Jahren
Das hier ist ja "nur" ein Nachahmer 

vermutlich geht es so weiter... 
Stories zum Schmunzeln -  - Antispam e.V.


----------



## Diabolus73 (14 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Tja mich bzw. meine Mutter hat es leider vor 3 Tagen auch erwischt.
.Habe Sie dort angemeldet und auch den Bestätigungslink durchgeführt
( obwohl das anscheinen Jacke wie Hose ist ob man den tätigt oder nicht). Name und E-Mail und Ort von meiner Mutter waren richtig, nur die Straße und Hausnummer nicht. ( Allerdings gibt es diese Straße und Hausnummer dort.  nur wohnt da halt meine Mutter nicht sondern irgendeine andere Person). 
Owohl ich sofort bei den wiederrufen habe und auch angerufen habe ( der Anruf war wie schon mehrfach  hier im Forum erwähnt witzlos), lassen die einem natürlich nicht raus. Sie haben nur die Kündigung für 2010 bestätigt.

Das Schöne ist nur, daß meine Mutter in einem anderen Ort wohnt als ich und der Anmeldung nicht zugestimmt hat ( den § 177 BGB baue ich  in den Wiederspruch der Zahlung mit ein). Dementsprechend war auch meine IP-Adresse und Anbieter auf der Rechnung vorhanden. Die übrigens sehr frech und direkt mit Androhung usw. geschrieben ist. Sollten Ihre Angaben sprich Geburtsdatum nicht richtig sein liegt ein Betrugsdelikt vor. Eine Strafanzeige behalten wir uns diesbezüglich vor. 

Meine Antwort nachdem ich mir hier alles durchgelesen habe ist nur.
Ich freue mich Ihnen persönlich vor Gericht zu begegnen :-D. 
Werde absofort nicht mehr reagieren.

Das Einzige was ich mache ist, daß ich der Rechnung wie von der Verbraucherzentral empfohlen wiederspreche und einen abgeänderten Musterbrief per Einwurfeinschreiben schicke ( natürlich ohne die Str und Hausnummer).Denke damit habe ich meine Pflicht getan.

Ach ja und die E-Mail setze ich auf die Spamliste, damit die Belästigung nicht zu groß wird .

Wünsche allen hier im Forum, das das Kasperletheater von denen bald aufhört und die und noch so krumme Hunde das Gesetz bald das Handwerk legt


----------



## homeless_girl (14 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

@Fines:

also bei mir ist erstmal Ruhe, obwohl das Schreiben vom Anwalt eigentlich laut der Fristvorgabe kommen sollte. Habe der Rechnung widersprochen und danach so 2-3 Mahnungen bekommen, auf die sich mein Junk-Filter gefreut hat.

Es kursieren Gerüchte, dass die Firma "Content Services" früher "Online Content" hieß und folgendes betrieben hat:

IQFieber: Betrug

Auch wenn an den Gerüchten nichts Wahres ist, das "Geschäftsmodell" ist das gleiche, 

Eine Bitte an Moderatoren:  ihr habt hier ein super Forum gegründet und ich will euch da nicht belehren, aber bitte, könnt ihr freundlich zu den "mich hat's auch erwischt"-Leuten sein? Es gibt nämlich genug Foren im Internet, wo die "Abgezockt? Selber Schuld!"-Ideologie geprägt wird, und gerade solche machen es ja den Abzockern so leicht! 

Viele Grüße


----------



## sascha (14 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> und gerade solche machen es ja den Abzockern so leicht!



Du verwechselst Ursache und Wirkung. "Leicht" machen es den Abzockern nur Verbraucher, die im Internet auf jeden Button klicken, den sie finden, und  ihre persönlichen Daten in jedes Formular eintragen, das ihnen vor die Nase kommt - alles natürlich, ohne mal zu überprüfen, mit wem sie es auf der anderen Seite eigentlich zu tun haben... 

Und ganz nebenbei sind ja alle Fragen ohnehin hier beantwortet


----------



## Heiko (14 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



homeless_girl schrieb:


> Eine Bitte an Moderatoren:  ihr habt hier ein super Forum gegründet und ich will euch da nicht belehren, aber bitte, könnt ihr freundlich zu den "mich hat's auch erwischt"-Leuten sein? Es gibt nämlich genug Foren im Internet, wo die "Abgezockt? Selber Schuld!"-Ideologie geprägt wird, und gerade solche machen es ja den Abzockern so leicht!



Ich schließe mich Sascha an.

Was aber noch dazu kommt: hier im Forum und auf den Contentseiten gibt es wirklich alle Informationen, die man braucht. Plus einige mehr. Jetzt kommen aber jeden Tag einige tausend Besucher, die es trotzdem vorgekaut haben wollen. Die Masse deshalb, weil sie schlicht zu faul sind, eigenverantwortlich zu suchen. Und das würde nicht lange dauern. Und das nervt mit der Zeit.


----------



## chuck89 (14 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo!
Für mich kam gestern die schöne e-mail mi der rechnung...
meine ersten schritte waren, nach anfänglicher Aufregung bzw.Panik:
1. BGB durchforstet (gemerkt,dass das recht auf meiner seite ist :-p) 
2. Foren gesucht, die sich mit der Materie befassen (Gefühl: Hey, du bist mit dem Problem nicht alleine)
3. Verbraucherschutzzentrale gefragt, was zu tun ist (über Internet)
4. Verweigerung geschrieben und abgeschickt
Ja und jetzt warte ich ab....gaaaaaaaaaaaanz entspannt, denn wir opfer von opendownload sollten nie vergessen: Das Gesetz ist auf UNSERER Seite- also wird ausser nervigen Liebesbriefen nix passieren...

GROßEN DANK an das Forum und dessen Fachleute

Ein schönes und vor allem ruhiges Wochenende Euch allen!


----------



## IngoR (14 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Heiko schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich Sascha an.
> 
> Was aber noch dazu kommt: hier im Forum und auf den Contentseiten gibt es wirklich alle Informationen, die man braucht. Plus einige mehr. Jetzt kommen aber jeden Tag einige tausend Besucher, die es trotzdem vorgekaut haben wollen. Die Masse deshalb, weil sie schlicht zu faul sind, eigenverantwortlich zu suchen. Und das würde nicht lange dauern. Und das nervt mit der Zeit.


 

Danke an alle Leser und Forenpfleger das Ihr uns Neulinge ertragt.
Sicher ist es sehr schwer damit umzugehen, wenn jeden Tag immer wieder das selbe zu lesen ist. " Mich hats erwischt was soll ich tun? "
Ich selbst habe vor meinen ersten Beitrag viel gelesen und auch Aufmerksam in Youtube dem Herrn mit der Mieze zugehört.

*>>> Vielen Dank für alles <<<*

Der Drang zum schreiben blieb aber. Und ich denke das geht vielen so.
Ich selbst bin auch in einem Forum tätig und muss die etlichen Wiederholungen ertragen. Warum dies das und jennes so ist.
Bitte habt Geduld, mit uns Mitmenschen.

Aber zum wesentlichen.
Ich werde 55cent Opfern und einen Brief in meine Nachbarstadt Mannheim senden. Dort werde ich keine Persönlichen Daten von mir Preisgeben.
Nur den Hinweis, das jemand meine Email-Adresse angegeben hat.
Danach werde ich meine Email-adresse löschen und hoffen das web.de meine persönlichen Angaben nicht Preisgibt.
Wobei KatzenJens sagte, darum sollte man sich keine Sorgen machen.

Ein schönes Wochenende euch allen


----------



## karl-d-große (14 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Habe auch eine Rechnung am 18.10.08 bekommen. Am 13.11.08 kam ein Schreiben eines RA aus Osnabrück. Habe per E-Mail widersprochen und den Musterbrief aus dem Internet per E-Mail hingeschickt. Trotzdem nochmal das Schreiben per Einschreiben mit Rückschein hingeschickt. Bingespannt was kommt


----------



## Heiko (14 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ich dürft Euch auch gerne mitteilen, dafür sind Diskussionsforen ja schließlich da. Aber etwas Eigenverantwortung muß ich leider einfordern. Wir arbeiten hier alle ehrenamtlich, da ist der Zeitaufwand, jeden Tag etliche "was soll ich tun"-Anfragen zu beantworten, einfach nicht zu leisten.


----------



## IngoR (15 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Heiko schrieb:


> Ich dürft Euch auch gerne mitteilen, dafür sind Diskussionsforen ja schließlich da. Aber etwas Eigenverantwortung muß ich leider einfordern. Wir arbeiten hier alle ehrenamtlich, da ist der Zeitaufwand, jeden Tag etliche "was soll ich tun"-Anfragen zu beantworten, einfach nicht zu leisten.


 

Ist klar und vollstes Verständnis.

Doch was mich seit heute morgen beschäftigt, was ist den "Flameware" ??? Das ist doch Neudeutsch oder ??

Hat man eigentlich sofort zugang bei open..... nach der Anmeldung ??
Weil der jennige der braucht ja die Zugangsdaten die ich erhalten habe.
Frech wenn dann trotz nicht Nutzung dieses Dienstes 96Euro in Rechnung gestellt werden.


----------



## agony (15 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



IngoR schrieb:


> was ist den "Flameware" ??? Das ist doch Neudeutsch oder ??


 
...kontroverse Diskussion, bei der die Teilnehmer unsachlich und schließlich beleidigend werden.



IngoR schrieb:


> Weil der jennige der braucht ja die Zugangsdaten die ich erhalten habe.


 
Wozu, um doch noch an den Adobe reader ranzukommen ?


----------



## menguinponkey (15 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hi Leute!
Ich bin auch auf Opendownload reingefallen, die Lösung ist aber kein Problem! 
Wäre aber nicht zum Beispiel das hier:
www.opendownload.de/programm.php?name=OpenOffice
ein geeigneter Ansatzpunkt für eine Sammelklage ? :scherzkeks:
Hier ist der Download doch auf der rechten Seite eindeutig als Freeware deklariert! 
Habt ihr schon mal drüber nachgedacht? 

mfg nic


----------



## bernhard (15 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

In diesem Thema wurde bisher schon 689-mal nachgedacht. Einfach mal lesen, was schon dabei war ...


----------



## jupp11 (15 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



menguinponkey schrieb:


> ein geeigneter Ansatzpunkt für eine Sammelklage ?


jetzt mußt du nur noch eine Verbraucherzentrale dafür begeistern oder nach USA auswandern
 und schon geht es los:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html
als private Stammtischsammelklage gibt es das nur in USA


----------



## Diabolus73 (15 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Habe heute lt Verbraucherzentrale der Rechnung wiedersprochen ( per Einwurfeinschreiben). Im Brief selber war als Absender der richtige Name und die Stadt, welche auch bei der Anmeldung korreckt waren. Den Rest wie Str.und Hausnummer habe ich absichtlich weggelassen, weil er bei der Anmeldung auch schon falsch war. Auf dem Briefkuvert selber habe ich keinen Absender angegeben (die Schalterdame hat mich zwar darauf hingewiesen), aber den Brief trotzdem entgegengenommen.
Hoffe mal nicht das die damit irgendeinen Ansatzpunkt jetzt haben, aber lt. Internet soll man denen ja nicht mehr richtige Daten rausrücken als bereits geschehen.

Im Übrigen bin ich der Meinung, das die AGB`s von denen seit dem 11.11 verändert wurden. Das Wiederrufsrecht von 14 Tagen was meiner Meinung nach drin stand ist weg. Täusch ich mich oder ist das so.

Ein Hinweis an den Admin. Ich habe mir tatsächlich alle bisherigen 68 bzw.69 Seiten durchgelesen, aber dennoch mußte ich was posten weil einem das innerlich schon an die Nerven geht und man einfach sich mitteilen will/muß. Von dem her ertragt des mit Humor. Das Schreiben hilft den Leuten. Auch wenn Ihr genervt seit immer wieder das gleiche zu lesen, euer Forum beruhigt und hilft den Leuten. Vielen Dank dafür.:-D


----------



## Backi (15 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

So, es ist soweit, die ertse Mahnung ist da. Nätürlich nur an meine Mail Adresse, wie sollte es auch anderst sein?!


----------



## webwatcher (15 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Diabolus73 schrieb:


> Im Übrigen bin ich der Meinung, das die AGB`s von denen seit dem 11.11 verändert wurden. Das Wiederrufsrecht von 14 Tagen was meiner Meinung nach drin stand ist weg. Täusch ich mich oder ist das so.


Webseiten sind  nicht in Granit gemeißelt 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html
was dort steht, gilt auch für jeden andern Inhalt der Nutzlosseiten. 

PS. nach drei Jahren Nutzlosseiten mit einigen zehntausend Postings, die nahezu immer 
dasselbe Thema behandeln (diese  Seite ist nur  eine unter Dutzenden ähnlichen Kalibers  ) 
 fällt es schon manchmal sehr schwer, gelassen zu bleiben. Nicht zu vergessen das Forum 
ist wirklich kostenlos. Genau das scheint aber einige hier zu merkwürdigem  Anspruchsdenken
 zu verleiten, nach dem Motto "Ihr müßt mir helfen"

 Wir *müsse*n hier gar nichts. Was wir tun,  tun wir freiwillig in unserer  Freizeit.  Würdest du die 
Nerven  dafür besitzen über Jahre Tag für Tag immer  freundlich und gelassen zu sein,
auch wenn du mehr als einmal angepflaumt wirst?


----------



## greeny (15 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Find des schon krass was sich diese Leute einfallen lassen nur um dann dochnoch an ihr Beute zu kommen. 

Bin froh das ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen bin sonst hätt ich depp mich vllt. ja doch einschüchtern lassen.

danke

@ 

all

gretz

Greeny


----------



## Webace (15 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

So habe nun nach der 2ten mahnung auch endlich mein Juxschreiben von dem Anwalt erhalten. Leider nicht von der aus München sondern von ein Hr O*** T*** (*** Namen dürfen ja nicht genannt werden) aus Osnabrück.

Gesamtsumme jetzt schon 138,00 EUR

Bin dann mal Gespannt wann weitere Liebesbriefe von diesem hr folgen. Geantwortet habe ich bisher auf kein schreiben und das wird auch so bleiben solange nichts vom gericht kommt.


Also man darf gespannt sein.


----------



## dvill (16 November 2008)

*opendownload.de*

mega-download.de ist ein Werbedrücker für opendownload.de. Immerhin einer, der weiß, welcher Mensch die anteilige Beute auszahlt. (Live HTTP headers ist ein Add-On zu Firefox)

Drücker-URL=opendownload.de/?web=10011&code=mega-download.de


----------



## dvill (16 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Die Werbedrücker-ID wird per Cookie auf dem Opferrechner hinterlegt, damit die Kopfprämie auch später zugeordnet werden kann. Damit kann man auch später nachsehen, wann der Datensammel-Überfall stattfand. Im Cookie "web" steht die Werbedrücker-ID.

Wenn man alte Cookies löscht und "opendownload.de" eintippt, bekommt man nur 2 Cookies ohne Werbedrücker-ID.

Beispiel: office-download.net/download.htm führt zur Werbedrücker-ID 10004. Natürlich müssen unterschiedliche IDs nicht zu verschiedenen Personen führen und einige Werbe-IDs können auch zum Betreiber selbst gehören.


----------



## dvill (16 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Die plötzliche Präsenz von opendownload.de mit dem massiven Auftreten gibt zu denken. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Projekten sind die wirklichen Drahtzieher nicht bekannt. Aufgrund des Auftretens kann es meiner Meinung nach kein Neuling sein. Dahinter verbergen sich alte Bekannte.

Die vielen Werber-IDs zeigen viele Nutznießer. In der Branche ist immer wichtig, ob auch ausgezahlt wird. Hier werben Leute mit, die bei Antispam eine große Krankenakte haben. Diese Profis arbeiten nicht mit Anfängern zusammen.

Alte Bekannte erkennt man an den Arbeitsweisen und dem Umfeld. Das Inkassoumfeld wird hier beschrieben:

Die Katze lässt das Mausen nicht - Rechtsanwalt O. T. inkassiert jetzt auch für opendownload.de

Zu den Hinterleuten weiß man nichts. Man weiß dann auch nicht, wer sie nicht sind.


----------



## Coll (16 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

.... und noch ein Opfer!

Habe auch mittlerweile ein "nettes" Mahnschreiben per Post erhalten.
Leider stand kein Absender drauf, sodass ich die Annahme nicht verweigern konnte.

Hätte da eine nette Idee. Vielleicht sollten wir alle Mahnschreiben sammeln und dem eifrigen Anwalt in den Briefkasten stecken!

Kann er sich auch mal über Post freuen.....

Achja, die Seite ist zur Zeit nicht erreichbar. Sollte es das schon gewesen sein?

LG
Coll


----------



## webwatcher (16 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Coll schrieb:


> Achja, die Seite ist zur Zeit nicht erreichbar.


Ohne Probleme erreichbar, leider


----------



## brudadaniel (16 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

moin,
auch ich bin auf opendownload reingefallen,bekam nun eine rechnung über 96€. würde mich eigentlich wohler fühlen wenn ich dort widerspruch einlege.muss allerdings erwähnen dass ich bei der registrierung nur meine emailadresse korrekt angegeben habe.die restlichen daten hab ich frei erfunden.wie sieht es denn in diesem falle aus??schreiben?? oder dann erst recht die klappe halten??
danke für jede antwort
greetz h.


----------



## Coll (16 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Ohne Probleme erreichbar, leider




Bei mir  kommt "Verbindung fehlgeschlagen"


----------



## brudadaniel (16 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Coll schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt "Verbindung fehlgeschlagen"


 bei mir klappt es leider auch


----------



## lonkitonki (16 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo, nun hat es auch meinen Sohnemann erwischt :wall:. Er ist erst 13 und hat sich bei opendownload angemeldet - mit seinem Spitznamen, Adresse, aber auch mit Geburtsdatum, aus dem hervorgeht, dass er am xx.12.1994 geboren ist. Nun also gestern die Rechnung über 2x 98€ mit 2-Jahresvertrag . Habe dann in den AGB's gelesen, dass Sie Verträge mit unter 18-jährigen zurückweisen - aber zu früh gefreut :wall:. Ich zitiere: "Sollten Sie bei der Angabe Ihres Geburtsdatums xx.12.1984 falsche Angaben gemacht haben, liegt ein Betrugsdelikt vor. Eine Strafanzeige behalten wir uns diesbezüglich vor". Mein Sohn schwört Stein und Bein, dass er 1994 eingetragen hat und er ist völlig fertig :crys:. Ob die das Datum mal eben um 10 Jahre erhöht haben, um uns dann mit der Drohung "Betrugsdelikt" kommen zu können? So wären Sie ja aus der Nummer "unter 18 geht nix" raus!
Wir werden uns morgen an die Verbraucherzentrale wenden und *NIX* zahlen, evtl. Geburtsurkunde hinschicken mit Widerruf... Mal sehen, was die uns zu den Möglichkeiten, unserem Sohn eine Strafanzeige zu schicken, sagen...sind auch RS-versichert.
Ist hier das erste Forum, in dem wir je einen Beitrag geschrieben haben, aber irgendwann platzt einem mal der Kragen. Super, dass es so was gibt :thumb:.


----------



## sascha (16 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

"Eine Strafanzeige behalten wir uns diesbezüglich vor"

... bis zum Sanktnimmerleinstag, um genau zu sein


----------



## lonkitonki (16 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Na dann schauen wir mal wie es weitergeht, die erste Aufregung hat sich gelegt, auch Dank der vielen Infos hier :-D. Unser Sohnemann hat auch endlich aufgehört zu heulen . Werden weiter berichten...


----------



## dvill (16 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



lonkitonki schrieb:


> evtl. Geburtsurkunde hinschicken mit Widerruf...


Das hat der Sohn nicht verdient. Persönliche Daten sind schützenswert, besonders bei Kindern. Es gibt exakt keinen Grund, warum die Einschüchterungsbranche die Vorlage von Ausweispapieren zu fordern hätte.


----------



## waldmaenchen (16 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



brudadaniel schrieb:


> moin,
> auch ich bin auf opendownload reingefallen,bekam nun eine rechnung über 96€. würde mich eigentlich wohler fühlen wenn ich dort widerspruch einlege.muss allerdings erwähnen dass ich bei der registrierung nur meine emailadresse korrekt angegeben habe.die restlichen daten hab ich frei erfunden.wie sieht es denn in diesem falle aus??schreiben?? oder dann erst recht die klappe halten??
> danke für jede antwort
> greetz h.



Bei mir ist es genau so gelagert. Man hat mir bei der Verbraucherzentrale abgeraten, zu reagieren. Von meinem Provider habe ich mir bestätigen lassen, dass er in diesem Fall nur aufgrund richterlicher Anordnung meine Daten rausrückt. 
Keine Panik, da kommt nichts mehr


----------



## dvill (16 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Bei

rs35.partnerhost.com

und

rs16.partnerhost.com

mal auf "Shared" drücken. Alles sehr partnerschaftlich.

Auch nicht schlecht:

http://toolbar.netcraft.com/site_report?url=opendownload.de
http://toolbar.netcraft.com/site_report?url=hausaufgaben-heute.com


----------



## brudadaniel (16 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



waldmaenchen schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es genau so gelagert. Man hat mir bei der Verbraucherzentrale abgeraten, zu reagieren. Von meinem Provider habe ich mir bestätigen lassen, dass er in diesem Fall nur aufgrund richterlicher Anordnung meine Daten rausrückt.
> Keine Panik, da kommt nichts mehr


 wäre ja auch möglich,dass die es echt auch noch wagen MICH wg.Betrugsversuch ran zu kriegen,wenn sie das merken.


----------



## Diabolus73 (16 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ich habe bei der Anmeldung wie schon erwähnt den richtigen Namen und den richtigen Ort angegeben aber halt falsche Straße. Mit den richtigen Angaben aber ohne Straße habe ich mit so einem Vordruck der Verbraucherzentrale wiedersproche. Weiß einer ob die jetzt einen Ansatzpunkt haben?


----------



## Vallily (16 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Die Rechnung ist bei mir auch schon aufgetaucht.Sie mussten ja diesmal nicht die 14 Tage abwarten, da ich meinen "Vertrag" widerrufen habe, also haben sie sicherlich gedacht, die können wir uns früher schnappen. Musterbrief von der Verbraucherzentrale hingeschickt, jetzt warte ich auf die Mahnungen.


----------



## brudadaniel (16 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

steht aber auch klar und deutlich auf deren homepage,dass es beim drücken des buttons "anmelden" teuer wird.


----------



## dvill (16 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Die Mahnungen werden schrecklich sein ...


----------



## agony (16 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



brudadaniel schrieb:


> steht aber auch klar und deutlich auf deren homepage,dass es beim drücken des buttons "anmelden" teuer wird.


 
Man schaut aber nicht immer klar und deutlich auf einen Fließtext
am Rand der Seite, wenn man nur schnell ein kleines freeware Progrämm-
chen runterladen will.


----------



## Lost (17 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ok Kommando zurück zu früh gefreut....
Ich habe jetzt doch einen Mahnungs-Brief bekommen von Herrn OT und solle nunmehr 138 Euronen bis zum 22.11 zahlen.
Bevor ich nun ein (wahrscheinlich sinnlosen) Musterbreif hinschicke in dem steht, dass ich nicht zahlen werde und und bei weiteren Mahnungen rechtliche Schritte gehen werde...inwiefern ist das für mich unvorteilhaft,dass die meinr richtigen Daten (Email Name und Adresse) nun schon haben?


----------



## Asusnutzer (17 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo zusammen,

zuerst müssen wir uns zuerst an die eigene Nase fassen. Auch ich habe mich in einem Anflug von geistiger Umnachtung, Blackout usw. von dieser Website täuschen lassen.:wall:

Erst mit dem Rückmail mit der "Aktivierung des Accounts" wurde ich misstrauisch (diesen habe ich auch nicht aktiviert). Eigentlich kam´s mir bei der Anmeldung schon komisch vor - ich habe dann auch keine Software runtergeladen und abgebrochen - aber da war es halt schon zu spät, ich Blödkopf :wall:. Sonst bin ich immer vorsichtig, aber da ....

Bin aber dann folgendermaßen vorgegangen:

Hirn wieder eingeschalten, weiteres Nachdenken ergab:

dieses Forum (den Moderatoren/Administratoren sei dank) nutzen, 
viel darin lesen,
alles sortieren,
Widerspruch gemäß Formblatt Verbraucherzentrale losschicken,
zurücklehnen,
und sich auf die weiteren Nachrichten dieser [ edit]  freuen.

Ich jedenfalls lehne mich zufrieden zurück und harre gelassen der Dinge, die da kommen mögen. :sun: Und Geld für diesen Schmarrn gibt´s schon mal garnicht. :scherzkeks:

Ich denke, Geschädigte können den Administratoren viele sich wiederholende  Einträge sparen, wenn die User oder die Betroffenen sich die Zeit nehmen und hier, nicht wie mit unserem vorschnellen Klick auf openload, intensiv die Hinweise und Tips lesen.

Gerade eben hat mich die beste aller Ehefrauen angerufen und mitgeteilt, dass der Rückschein des Widerspruchschreibens heute bei uns eingetroffen ist - gut so.

Viele Grüße


----------



## blowfish (17 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



brudadaniel schrieb:


> wäre ja auch möglich,dass die es echt auch noch wagen MICH wg.Betrugsversuch ran zu kriegen,wenn sie das merken.



Es ist auch möglich, dass dich der Blitz beim sche... trifft. Ich denke aber, dass das mit dem Blitz eher möglich ist.
Also keine Panik verbreiten.


----------



## Bananensandwich (17 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo, 
ich hab mich in der vergangenen Nacht ausversehen bei dem Anbieter opendownload.de angemeldet. Ich wollte mit dem divx player auf einer Website ein video schauen und oben unter der adressleiste leuchtete dann gelb unter leuchtet die Information dass mein codec verhindern würde das Video  zu sehen ich müsste updaten. Habe dann darauf geklickt und mich angemeldet (mit meinen richtigen Daten). Ich dachte es wäre die offizielle Seite von divx (oben links war auch noch ein dickes divx logo), die Art wie der Link oben auftauchte hat mir auch vermittelt das es keine anzeige wäre sondern eine Systemmitteilung oder ähnlich. Hier mal der Link wo ih mich angemeldet habe [noparse]=http://www.opendownload.de/4/?web=10007&code=streamedsys]DivX - Opendownload.de[/noparse]

Als ich dann später eine email von opendownload.de bekommen habe mit einem Link den ich zur bestätigung anklicken sollte, wurde ich stutzig und habe auf der Seite nachgeschaut und sofort über das Kontaktformular den Wiederruf abgeschickt. Heute mittag bekam ich dann natürlich die email das ich bei der Anmeldung auf meinen Wiederruf verzichtet hätte und eine Kündigung daher nicht möglich sei.
[ edit]  am Apperat gehabt. Der Dame habe ich dann vermittelt dass ich nie auf der Seite opendownload.de war (dies habe ich erst später festgestellt, als ich nochmal dort war wo ich mich für das Update des divx Player angemeldet habe [welchs ich dann letztlich noch nichtmal dort heruntergeladen habe]. Erst dann habe ich bei genauerer Betrachtung festgestellt das es sich um opendownload.de handelt und Rechts die hinweise auf die Kosten gesehen welche ich bei der Anmeldung nicht gesehen habe.) Jedenfalls sprach Frau [ edit]  dann von einem vermutlichen Missbrauch meiner Daten und das ich eine Eidesstattliche Erklärung abgeben (wovon man mir einen Vordruck per email senden würde) solle dass ich mich nicht dort angemeldet hätte, dies würde dann zur Polizei gehen und über die IP die Adresse desjenigen der die Anmeldung vornahm seine Identität ermittelt welcher dann natürlich die sämtlichen Kosten zu tragen hätte.

Normalerweise würde ich mir wegen sowas keine Gedanken machen, aber letzten Endes war es ja tatsächlich ich selbst der die Anmeldung vollzogen hatte auch wenn ich mir darüber nicht im klaren war.
Wie soll ich mich jetzt in diesem Fall verhalten?
Einfach garnichts mehr tun, auch wenn wie zu erwarten noch Rechnungen und der Vordruck für die Erklärung eintrudelt, oder vielleicht einen Termin beim Verbraucherschutz ausmachen? 
Oder ist es gar möglich dass ich nichts mehr von denen höre da ich am Telefon zunächst nur mit einem Ja antwortete und mich bedankte nachdem der Vorschlag für die Versicherung an Eides statt kam, da ich in dem Moment noch davon ausging mich wirklich nicht selbst dort angemeldet zu haben.

Was mich irritiert ist eben dieser Vorschlag mit der Eidesstattlichen Erklärung, von solchen abzockmethoden und so habe ich oft gelesen und gehört (ein Freund hat ähnliche Probleme mit einem andern anbieter) aber das mit der Erklärung war mir neu.

netten Gruß


----------



## spacereiner (17 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> Oder ist es gar möglich dass ich nichts mehr von denen höre da ich am Telefon zunächst nur mit einem Ja antwortete und mich bedankte nachdem der Vorschlag für die Versicherung an Eides statt kam, da ich in dem Moment noch davon ausging mich wirklich nicht selbst dort angemeldet zu haben.


 


Wie kann man blos auf die Idee kommen da anzurufen:wall::wall:

Lies mal die anderen Postings hier durch,dann weiste das nichts passieren wird auser lustigen Drohungen mit IP und dem ganze Unsinn


----------



## Bananensandwich (17 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Wie ichg rade sehe steht hier bei dem Link divx - opendownload.de
mir wurde das natürlich nicht angezeigt bei mir stand in der gelben Zeile oben dieser wortlaut:

"Ihr Codec verhindert, dass Sie Videos in optimaler Qualität betrachten koennen. Klicken Sie hier fier ein Update!


----------



## cobanist (17 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ich habe ebenfalls den selben Fehler wegen dem Divx-Player gemacht. Aber ich muss eins sagen danke euch allen. Ihr macht einen echt Mut. 
Ich habe eine andere Frage, ich habe alle Daten falsch eingegeben, das einzige was richtig war ist die Email-Adresse. Wenn ich diese jetzt lösche können dir mir noch was anhaben??


----------



## Captain Picard (17 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Nachdem du schon das Forum und den Thread gefunden hast. lies einfach die Hinweise zu 
denen  die Links oben führen.  Wenn dann noch Fragen offen sein sollten, kannst du 
gerne nachhaken.

Du bist nicht der erste,  der mit der Seite "zusammengestoßen" ist...


----------



## happyspeedy (17 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ich denke mal, das beste was man noch zusätzlich machen kann, wenn die Seite bereits so bekannt ist, zumindest beim FireFox-Browser im Menü gehen auf Hilfe -> Betrugsversuch melden...

oder alternativ direkt bei google

Google Safe Browsing: Report a Phishing Page

Das es auch immer wieder solche Webseiten im Internet geben muss, schade um die Leute, die dann unwissed [.....] werden.


----------



## mehlohr (17 November 2008)

*opendownload.de*

hallo liebe leute im forum,
ich bin auch ein Opfer von opendownload.de geworden.
nur ich habe ein anderes problem.
ich habe mich von der Rechnung bzw. Mahnung einschüchtern lassen
und brav die 96€ bezahlt.(Vor 4 Wochen:unzufrieden
und da ich dieses Geld wohl nicht wiederbekommen werde, stelle ich
mir die Frage, was passiert wenn ich im nächsten jahr die 2.Rechnung
bekomme denn laut download.de habe ich einen 2.Jahresvertrag abgeschlossen.
Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

mfg
marc


----------



## jupp11 (17 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



mehlohr schrieb:


> stelle ich
> mir die Frage, was passiert wenn ich im nächsten jahr die 2.Rechnung
> bekomme denn laut download.de habe ich einen 2.Jahresvertrag abgeschlossen.


lies mal hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## sascha20 (17 November 2008)

*Vorlage für Widerspruch zu opendownload.de*

Hi!
Bin wie so viele auch auf die opendownload.de seite reingefallen.

nur habe ich leider keine ahnung wie ich soetwas schreibe.
muss ich die ganzen § reinschreiben. reicht das auch per mail?
kann mir jemand tipps geben? oder sogar eine vorlage schreiben? wäre echt super.

THX


----------



## sascha (17 November 2008)

*AW: Vorlage für Wiederspruch zu opendownload.de*



sascha20 schrieb:


> Bin wie so viele auch auf die opendownload.de seite reingefallen.
> 
> nur habe ich leider keine ahnung wie ich soetwas schreibe.
> muss ich die ganzen § reinschreiben. reicht das auch per mail?
> kann mir jemand tipps geben? oder sogar eine vorlage schreiben? wäre echt super.


Es gibt Musterbriefe für solche Fälle in unserem Downloads-Bereich. Man muss halt überlegen, ob man mit solchen Leuten wirklich Brieffreundschaften pflegen will. Und: Man sollte überlegen, ob man solchen Herrschaften unbedingt noch mehr Daten mitteilen will als diejenigen, die man versehentlich im Glauben auf eine kostenlose Dienstleistung bereits mitgeteilt hat...


----------



## dvill (17 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Bei familiär genutzten Rechnern sollte man dies nicht vergessen:


> womöglich habe dessen jüngerer Bruder das Spiel aus dem Internet heruntergeladen. Die Rechner hätten frei zugänglich in einem Einfamilienhaus gestanden und seien auch nicht durch ein Passwort geschützt gewesen.


Echo Online

Da brennt nix an.


----------



## dvill (18 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> Die Verbraucherzentrale fordert vom Gesetzgeber endlich handfeste Regelungen für einen besseren Schutz vor Vertragsfallen im Internet: Nur bei einer deutlichen Preisinformation sowie einer ausdrücklichen Zustimmung des Verbrauchers zur Kostenpflicht kann ein gültiger Vertrag im Internet zustande kommen.


Verbraucherzentrale Niedersachsen : Internetanbieter wollen erneut abkassieren

Da gibt es eine erfolgreiche Vorlage.


----------



## neo57 (18 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

*Sch....:wall: mich hat es auch erwischt und bin aber glücklicherweise hier im Forum gelandet.*

*Folgende Mail habe ich heute bekommen:*


> Content Services Ltd.
> Mundenheimer Straße 70
> 68219 Mannheim
> Kontakt:
> ...


*Wenn ich hier die bisherigen Antworten richtig verstanden habe, soll ich den Ball flach halten und Ruhe bewahren, sonst noch was? *
*Hilfeeee!:cry:*


----------



## passer (18 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

*Egal ob Opendownload oder andere*


Obwohl nur 10 Prozent diese Rechnungen auch bezahlen (lt. SAt1 Akte) reicht diese aus , das die Firmen die nur "unser Bestes" wollen, davon leben können und weitere Angebote dieser Art starten .

Wenn alle doch nur  so handeln würden wie in meiner Signatur beschrieben.


----------



## jupp11 (18 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



neo57 schrieb:


> *Wenn ich hier die bisherigen Antworten richtig verstanden habe, soll ich den Ball flach halten und Ruhe bewahren, sonst noch was? *


Hast du irgendwo etwas Gegenteiliges finden können?

Die Hinweise stehen oben.  Einzelrechtsberatung ist auf Grund des Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz verboten.


----------



## Regina1961 (18 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Heute kam der erste Mahnbrief des Rechtsanwaltes OT- Kosten total:136. 00 Euro. Soll ich diesem Schreiben widersprechen oder es einfach abheften und der Dinge harren, die eventuell noch kommen werden?
Vielen Dank für Eure Mühe.
Regina


----------



## spacereiner (18 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> Soll ich diesem Schreiben widersprechen


 

Wirf das Ding in den Müll,und gut ist


----------



## drboe (18 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



spacereiner schrieb:


> Wirf das Ding in den Müll,und gut ist


Nein! Wenn man es abheftet, ist es noch zu zwei Dingen gut:

1. falls man es doch einmal benötigt, nämlich für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall einer gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung

2. als Mahnung an sich selbst. Bevor man das nächste Mal für irgendwelchen Dödel im Web detailierte Angaben zur Person macht, besieht man das Schreiben. Ein solcher Blick hilft vielleicht diese Nutzlos-Seiten künftig links liegen zu lassen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## webwatcher (18 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



drboe schrieb:


> 2. als Mahnung an sich selbst. Bevor man das nächste Mal für irgendwelchen Dödel im Web detailierte Angaben zur Person macht, besieht man das Schreiben. Ein solcher Blick hilft vielleicht diese Nutzlos-Seiten künftig links liegen zu lassen.


FULL ACK

zigmal  besser als solche "Schutzprogramme"  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/55161-wot-web-of-trust.html


----------



## MAXX1980 (18 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hier mal ein guter Artikel den ich gefunden habe.....

heise online - 29.10.08 - Verbraucherschützer warnen vor "opendownload.de"


----------



## webwatcher (18 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

ist bekannt: 


sascha am 29.10.2008 schrieb:


> heise online - 29.10.08 - Verbraucherschützer warnen vor "opendownload.de"


macht aber nichts es nochmal zu wiederholen


----------



## MAXX1980 (18 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hier sollte man öfter mal was wiederholen


----------



## Nadinejan (18 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Hallo!
Bin auch auf opendownload reingefallen und wollte mal fragen ob irgendjemand was von der Deutschen Bank Frankfurt weiß...bzw. ob vielleicht jemand an die selbe Bank überweisen sollte??
Bei mir heißen die "Content Service!??? Sagt das vielleicht jemand was? Ist aber erst ein paar Tage her...


----------



## sascha (18 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Nadinejan schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Bin auch auf opendownload reingefallen und wollte mal fragen ob irgendjemand was von der Deutschen Bank Frankfurt weiß...bzw. ob vielleicht jemand an die selbe Bank überweisen sollte??
> Bei mir heißen die "Content Service!??? Sagt das vielleicht jemand was? Ist aber erst ein paar Tage her...



Was ist dein Begehr? :gruebel:


----------



## Nadinejan (18 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Mein Begehr ist, ob das von euch und das von mir das Gleiche ist...es war von allen möglichen Banken die Rede, nur nicht von der Deutschen Bank Frankfurt!!! Weiß nicht was ich jetzt tun soll...einfach abwarten und nichts tun oder vielleicht doch das Geld bezahlen.......????.....nachher muss ich viel mehr bezahlen wenn wir denen nichts anhaben können...????:help:


----------



## Captain Picard (18 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Nadinejan schrieb:


> .es war von allen möglichen Banken die Rede, nur nicht von der Deutschen Bank Frankfurt!!!


Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe ist  die Nutzlossparbüchse, in die du einwerfen sollst bei der Deutschen Bank?


Nadinejan schrieb:


> Weiß nicht was ich jetzt tun soll...einfach abwarten und nichts tun oder vielleicht doch das Geld bezahlen.


Welches Konto von den Nutzlosbetreibern angeben wird ist völlig egal. In Kürze wird auch dieses
 Konto vermutlich wie alle anderen vorher gecancelt werde 

Die immer gültigen Ratschläge findest du oben über dem Thread


----------



## sascha (18 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Nadinejan schrieb:


> Weiß nicht was ich jetzt tun soll...einfach abwarten und nichts tun oder vielleicht doch das Geld bezahlen.......????.....nachher muss ich viel mehr bezahlen wenn wir denen nichts anhaben können...????:help:



Ok. Oben sind zwar groß, fett und breit alle Hinweise angeschrieben, trotzdem ganz speziell für dich der Hinweis: BITTE LIES HIER: Betrug Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso: Kostenfallen im Internet für eilige Leser: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Wembley (18 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Nadinejan schrieb:


> Mein Begehr ist, ob das von euch und das von mir das Gleiche ist...es war von allen möglichen Banken die Rede, nur nicht von der Deutschen Bank Frankfurt!!! Weiß nicht was ich jetzt tun soll...einfach abwarten und nichts tun oder vielleicht doch das Geld bezahlen.......????.....nachher muss ich viel mehr bezahlen wenn wir denen nichts anhaben können...????:help:


Der Name der Bank ist nun wirklich egal. Ob man zahlen muss oder nicht, hängt von anderen Dingen ab. Welche das sind, siehst du ja anhand der Links die ganz oben angebracht sind und die wirklich alle Informationen liefern, die zu diesem Fall nötig sind.

Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass bei dir der Fall anders gelagert sein sollte. Warum auch?

Also nochmal:

1) Oben die Links lesen (blaue Schrift ganz oben).
2) Danach ganz beruhigt schlafen gehen.


----------



## Nadinejan (19 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

 Danke! :-D


----------



## Belle (19 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Tagesgruß,
hätte wie sonst üblich ebbenfalls aufmerksamer sein sollen.
Nach PC Neuinstallation schnell eine pdf-Datei lesen, aber Adobe fehlte und schwubs hatte ich bei bei opendownload das Adobe-Programm heruntergeladen. Nach Registrierung, dachte registriert bei Adobe, alles kostenlos.
Zwei Tage später die Rechnung. Jetzt liest man sich ersteinmal die versteckten Hinweise auf den Seiten durch.
Eine Widerrufsmail auf der Seite von opendownload endete immer mit:
"Fehler in der Kundennummer" - Absicht, ich vermute es.
Daher Fax und morgen Einschreibbrief.
Schauen wir mal wer den längeren Atem hat :-D, kostenlose Programme gegen Entgelt zur Verfügung zu stellen in der Absicht Nutzer im hohen Maß über den Tisch zu ziehen. Täuschung und Vermögensvortteil = Betrug, dass werde ich in einem Strafrechtsforum einbringen.

mfg


----------



## Captain Picard (19 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Belle schrieb:


> Daher Fax und morgen Einschreibbrief.



Über den Sinn bzw Notwendigkeit Brieffreundschaften zu pflegen:  

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## der_haifisch (19 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Auch ich bin drauf reingefallen. Sehe aber alles sehr gelassen da alleine schon das Formular ein Hohn ist. Sobald kosten enstehen müssen nähmlich alle angegebenen Daten und evt. Kosten angezeigt werden.

mfg


----------



## dvill (19 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Die Gebrüder sind wenig kommunikationsfreudig:





> Auf eine schriftliche Anfrage des WOCHENSPIEGEL vom 30. Oktober antwortete die Content Services Ltd. bis heute nicht. Über die Servicenummer ist nur ein Callcenter erreichbar, deren Mitarbeiter darauf verweisen, sich schriftlich an das Unternehmen zu wenden.


Wochenspiegel


----------



## Captain Picard (19 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> So läuft die Abzocke im Internet ab: Die Betroffenen suchen im Internet nach kostenlosen Programmen wie „OpenOffice“, „eMule“ oder nach Virenschutzprogrammen. Beim *Anklicken eines Links* werden sie dann auf die Internetseiten opendownload.de geleitet.


Leider wird auch hier nicht darauf hingewiesen, dass die *"Links" bezahlte Werbung* sind,
  an denen  den Google kräftig mitverdient. Der Ausdruck  dafür dürfte geläufig sein.

Die Hinweise und  Warnungen der VZ Rheinland Pfalz
Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz : Die Maschen der Abzocker

Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz : Internet


----------



## Regina1961 (19 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Nochmals vielen Dank für die Antwort. Werde die Mahnung aufheben: Man weiß ja nie... Und in 30 Jahren werde ich sie meinen Enkeln zeigen: "Seht her, so dusselig war auch eure Oma mal..." Obwohl ich mir vorgenommen hatte, "cool" zu reagieren, hat dieser Brief doch einiges Herzklopfen verursacht. Mein Mann meinte, daß dies genau die Taktik ist, mit der diese Abzocker an die Leute rangehen. Bin echt froh, daß es dieses Forum gibt.
Regina


----------



## utz22 (19 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Bin auch einer der vielen geschädigten von opendownload.de.
Dabei wollte ich nur den AVS Audio CD Creator und OpenOffice zum probieren runterladen.... Ich meine, die Software gibt es auf jeder 2tklassigen hobby-homepage kostenlos zum download (heißt nicht umsonst OPENoffice).

Hab mir also nicht wirklich was böses bei gedacht, die AGB´s sogar überflogen und ein "Vergütungsabsatz" wäre mir dabei sicherlich aufgefallen.

Nun hab ich also ein Häkchen zuviel in meine Online-Geschichte gesetzt. Da ich außerdem noch minderjährig bin und mit ziemlicher Sicherheit falsche Angaben gemacht habe ist das ganze noch ein wenig.... schärfer.

Kann ich jetzt noch was machen oder soll ich einfach abwarten und Tee trinken?



MfG
utz


----------



## utz22 (19 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hat sich erledigt!

Bleibt einfach ruhig und macht garnichts 

Die Abzocker haben es nicht verdient dass man sie beachtet.


MfG
utz


----------



## killah (20 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

mich hats auch erwischt, jedoch ist das schon einige wochen her. hab draufaufhin widerspruch eingelegt und als antwort von den kam immer wieder, dass dieser nicht akzeptiert wird. Des weiteren wurden mir zwei mahnungen geschickt und letzte woche dann ein schreiben von einen gewissen anwalt, der wohl auch recht bekannt in diesen abzock-geschäft ist. hab mir jedenfalls vorgenommen, dass alles auszusitzen, jedoch war meine mutter gestern bei unseren "Familienanwalt" und der meinte, ich soll lieber bezahlen, da die chance, gegen die zu gewinnen, recht klein ist, weil ich mit dem download den vertrag rechtgültig abgeschlossen hab und selbst wenn, könnte ich nicht das gegenteil beweisen.
Problem bei mir ist nämlich, dass ih mich nicht nur angemeldet hab, sondern auch den bestätigungslink angeklickt hab und wahrscheinlich auch was runtergeladen (openoffice) hab. jedenfalls hab ich dann gestern doch klein beigeben und das geld (inzwischen 138,00 €) überwiesen, jedoch hab ich heute diesen thread entdeckt und zweifle jetzt echt, ob das richtig war:wall: bin am übelegen, mein überweisung rückgängig zu machen und das weiter auszusitzen, hab aber angst, dass es dann noch mehr werden könnte als die bisher 138 € (und dann im 2. jahr nochmal 96 €) und sogar zu einen verfahren kommt.
Kann mir jemand tipps geben, wie ich mich am besten verhalten soll? und damit meine ich nicht, irgendwelche links, die hab ich schon gelesen, jedoch gehen die immer davon aus, dass kein download vorgenommen wurde.


----------



## jupp11 (20 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



killah schrieb:


> heute diesen thread entdeckt und zweifle jetzt echt, ob das richtig war:wall: bin am übelegen, mein überweisung rückgängig zu machen


Das ist in der Regel kaum möglich. Verwechsle das nicht mit Lastschrift. Mit der geht das.


----------



## agony (20 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



killah schrieb:


> ..jedoch gehen die immer davon aus, dass kein download vorgenommen wurde.


 
Naja, im schlimmsten Fall hast du durch den download Kosten von vielleicht 1 Cent verursacht. Hätten die vermeiden können indem sie
nicht so eine dreiste Seite ins Netz stellen. Von mir kriegen die keinen Cent :smile:


----------



## killah (20 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

jah, hab grad bei meiner bank angerufen und die haben deutlich gemacht, dass das geld wohl weg ist und nicht mehr zurückgebucht werden kann :wall:


----------



## mahaigo (20 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



killah schrieb:


> ... jedoch war meine mutter gestern bei unseren "Familienanwalt" und der meinte, ich soll lieber bezahlen, da die chance, gegen die zu gewinnen, recht klein ist, weil ich mit dem download den vertrag rechtgültig abgeschlossen hab und selbst wenn, könnte ich nicht das gegenteil beweisen...


 

kann mir mal jemand sagen wie diverse anwälte immer wieder auf diese idee kommen? 
so wurde es mir ja auch gesagt. mit dem hinweis dass ja ein kostenhinweis besteht. doof ist, dass so etwas immer wieder verunsichert. da wird dieser thread noch 1000 Seiten lang...:unzufrieden:


----------



## jupp11 (20 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



mahaigo schrieb:


> kann mir mal jemand sagen wie diverse anwälte immer wieder auf diese idee kommen?


Weil sie Nullahnung vom Internet und  der Nutzlosbranche haben 



killah schrieb:


> jah, hab grad bei meiner bank angerufen und die haben deutlich gemacht,
> dass das geld wohl weg ist und nicht mehr zurückgebucht werden kann :wall:


Falls sie in einem  Jahr noch existieren sollten ( was wir  alle nicht hoffen) und  mit der "Nachforderung" 
ankommen sollten
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## Wembley (20 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



killah schrieb:


> jedoch war meine mutter gestern bei unseren "Familienanwalt" und der meinte, ich soll lieber bezahlen, da die chance, gegen die zu gewinnen, recht klein ist, weil ich mit dem download den vertrag rechtgültig abgeschlossen hab und selbst wenn, könnte ich nicht das gegenteil beweisen.


Sorry, aber dein "Familienanwalt" redet kolossalen Müll. Den Kerl solltest du einmal hierhier zur Fortbildung schicken und die Links zeigen. Die scheint er echt nötig zu haben.

Was hier in den Links steht, haben wir uns ja nicht ausgedacht, sondern wurde auf Basis dessen, was Juristen wissen, die wirklich von diesen Dingen eine Ahnung haben, geschrieben. Aber nicht nur hier, sondern auch anderswo blasen Juristen ins selbe Horn. Und natürlich auch die Verbraucherzentralen. Seit drei Jahren übrigens.


killah schrieb:


> Problem bei mir ist nämlich, dass ih mich nicht nur angemeldet hab, sondern auch den bestätigungslink angeklickt hab und wahrscheinlich auch was runtergeladen (openoffice) hab.


Da unterscheidest du dich überhaupt nicht von anderen Fällen. Was glaubst du, wieviele da was runtergeladen haben? Sehr viele, kann ich dir nur sagen. Deren Ausgangslage ist aber genauso gut wie die der anderen. 
Preise nicht deutlich darstellen ist ja nicht erlaubt. Und das wird nicht im Nachhinein dadurch legitimiert, dass man einen kleinen Teil der "Dienstleistung" in Anspruch genommen hat. So geht das nicht.


----------



## borsti (20 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo,

@mahaigo und killa,  opendownload.de: Verbraucherschutz mahnt dreimal ab: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de 

was wollt ihr mehr.....lesen, zurück lehnen und freut euch aufs Wochenende da gibbet Schnee. :sun:


----------



## webwatcher (20 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



mahaigo schrieb:


> da wird dieser thread noch 1000 Seiten lang...:unzufrieden:


Steht zu befürchten. . Der "Konkurrent" megadownloads  der mit exakt derselben Masche arbeitet
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...nloads-net-probleme-rechnungen-mahnungen.html
   ist mit zwei Threads  schon  weit über 2000  Postings lang und  weit über eine halbe  Million mal aufgerufen worden


----------



## dvill (20 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Die Gebrüder machen sich unbeliebt:

Unseriöser Service opendownload.de...? - EntwicklerGemein.de


----------



## Belle (20 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



killah schrieb:


> "Familienanwalt" und der meinte,
> ........... und selbst wenn, könnte ich nicht das gegenteil beweisen.


 
...ob ein Familienanwalt sich mit diesem Thema so gut auskennt?
Nun, bisher habe ich noch keinen "Brieffreund" gewonnen :-D, die Rechnung ging per Mail ein, auf die ich per Einschreiben m.R. reagierte.
Als Zahlungsziel ist der 24.11. genannt. Ich denke dann wird die "Brieffreunschaft" aktiviert, die ich aber ignorieren werde, da mein Schreiben eindeutig war.
Werde nur auf gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid ablehnend reagieren.
Werde dann bei der StA Mannheim wegen Verd. d. Betruges Strafanzeige erstatten, dort dürften bereits mehrfach Anzeigen eingegangen sein.

Muss nur schon mal ermitteln, ob Mannheim oder mein Wohnsitz Gerichtstand für ein Zivilverfahren ist. In der AGB ist kein Gerichtsstand angegeben. Aber zugegeben ich rechne nicht mit einem Zivilprozeß, würden alle Geschädigten hartnäckig bleiben und Gerichtsstand Mannheim sein, müßte die Abteilung um ein vielfaches Personal aufgestockt werden.

Auch der die Firma vertretende Anwalt, hätte keine Zeit mehr für ein Kaffee denke ich.

mfg


----------



## webwatcher (20 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Belle schrieb:


> Aber zugegeben ich rechne nicht mit einem Zivilprozeß, würden alle Geschädigten hartnäckig bleiben und Gerichtsstand Mannheim sein,


Es wäre der vierte  in drei Jahren.   Drei haben  Nutzlosanbieter bisher   geführt und  prompt verloren. 

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit vom Blitz getroffen zu werden ist also bedeutend grösser


----------



## Regina1961 (20 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

So langsam bekomme ich Lust, diese Firma zu verklagen. Wieso eigentlich warten, bis der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid kommt? Die machen mir das Leben ungemütlich, ich hätte Lust, den Spieß umzudrehen! 
Regina


----------



## Captain Picard (20 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Regina1961 schrieb:


> So langsam bekomme ich Lust, diese Firma zu verklagen.


Die einzige theoretische Möglichkeit wäre ein sogenannte negative Feststellungsklage. 
Ob das hier Sinn macht, kann ich nicht beurteilen. 


Regina1961 schrieb:


> Wieso eigentlich warten, bis der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid kommt?


Der kommt nicht.


----------



## mehlohr (20 November 2008)

*für ein jahr bezahlt*

hallo liebe leute im forum,
ich bin auch ein opfer von opendownload.de.
allerdings bin ich so blöd, und habe die 96€ bezahlt.
gibt es eine möglichkeit, das geld wiederzubekommen?

und wenn nicht, was passiert nächstes jahr? bekomme ich 
eine erneute rechnung über die 96€ für das 2. jahr?

muß ich die 2.rechnung bezahlen?

mfg
marc


----------



## jupp11 (20 November 2008)

*AW: für ein jahr bezahlt*



mehlohr schrieb:


> muß ich die 2.rechnung bezahlen?



hier lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## mehlohr (20 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

ich habs gelesen.
wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, brauche ich die 2.rechnung nicht zu bezahlen.
wenn die 2.rechnung kommt kann ich sie per e-mail widersprechen,oder?


----------



## sascha (20 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> ich habs gelesen.



Prima. Der Text ist klar und verständlich, daraus solltest du deine Schlüsse ziehen können.


----------



## heckinho1894 (20 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ich habe letztens auch eine Mail bekommen. Dank euch weiß ich, wie ich mich verhalten muss. NÄMLICH GARNIX TUN. KEINE ANTWORT. KEINE KOMMENTARE. I-WAN kapieren sie dass ihre Masche nicht mehr zieht. Oder was meint ihr?:sun:


----------



## webwatcher (20 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



heckinho1894 schrieb:


> WAN kapieren sie dass ihre Masche nicht mehr zieht.


schön wär´s,  aber leider reichen denen  die ca 10% mehr als reichlich,  die nach 
Schätzungen  der  Verbraucherzentralen  bezahlen.

Wenn nur 1000 bezahlen ( und  es dürften sehr viel mehr sein ) lohnt sich das 
Dieser Thread ist jetzt schon knapp 100000 Mal aufgerufen worden. 

Der Nachbarthread megadownloads mit derselben Masche ist schon weit über eine
  halbe Million  aufgerufen worden und läuft seit anderthalb Jahren.


----------



## bingoingo (20 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

nabend!
erstmal großes Lob für diese Seite hier und die ganzen youtube videos! Mir ist dasselbe passiert, wie wohl dem großteil hier. Ich bin jetzt am überlegen denen keine Antwortmail zu schreiben, weshalb ich mich wohl noch auf die ein oder andere Mahn-E-mail gefasst machn kann. Meine Frage ist jetzt, wie lange belästigen die einen denn ? Nach welchem Zeitraum ohne E-mails kann man wieder ruhig schlafen?


----------



## sascha (20 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> Meine Frage ist jetzt, wie lange belästigen die einen denn ? Nach welchem Zeitraum ohne E-mails kann man wieder ruhig schlafen?



Ruhig schlafen kannst du sofort. Warum auch nicht?

Unabhängig davon dauert das Inkasso-Stalking in der Regel mehrere Monate lang - in Einzelfällen auch mal ein Jahr. Dann haben die Täter entweder genug Geld verdient - oder es kommt etwas anderes dazwischen. Zum Beispiel die Staatsanwaltschaft...


----------



## Belle (20 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

....hier noch ein Link  in dem sich jemand von der Verbraucherzentrale äußert:

Kostenfalle Internet


denke, der gibt auf viele Fragen Auskunft

mfg


----------



## Regina1961 (21 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

@Belle
Der Link ist auch Klasse. Vor allen Dingen ein Jurist, der mal ein wenig "aufräumt"!
Regina1961


----------



## Tytus007 (21 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo,
Ja super Link.
Diese Antworten und  Ratschläge gibt es auch hier im Forum auch als Video leicht verständlich schon seit langem vom Katzenjens.
Sehe hier: Internetfallen 

Das hat mir persönlich sehr geholfen, ich bin durch Megadownloads.net betroffen. 
Macht es nix, einmal habe ich vor 8 Monaten schriftlich widersprochen und basta.
Jetzt kommen noch nur die lächerliche Drohschreiben, die bei mir gar keine Wirkung haben  und keine rechtliche Kraft haben/vertreten. NIX bezahlen! Sich zurücklehnen und was sinnvolles machen, alles.
Sollen sie schreiben, schreiben schreiben...:wall:
Was gehts mir das an? Ich bezahle das Porto für diese dumme Drohungen nicht :-p


Gruß,
Tytus007


----------



## Asusnutzer (21 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo 007,

genauso ist es - dem gibt es praktisch nichts hinzuzufügen. Ich habe schon 2 Mahnungen erhalten und heute einen Hinweis per e-mail bekommen, dass ich ausdrücklich auf mein Widerspruchsrecht verzichtet habe usw.
Ich warte sehnsüchtig auf das nächste Mail oder Schreiben.
Die Herrschaften können mich kurzum mal "am Abend besuchen" :scherzkeks:


----------



## Regina1961 (21 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Tytus, ich wollte die Videos vom Katzenjens auch gar nicht herabwürdigen. Aber in dieser Situation ist man dankbar für jede Art von Hilfe. Das war alles.
Regina1961


----------



## jupp11 (21 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Regina1961 schrieb:


> Tytus, ich wollte die Videos vom Katzenjens auch gar nicht herabwürdigen.


das wird ihn freuen, bestimmt


----------



## heckinho1894 (21 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Kommt man dann eig völlig ohne kosten aus der sache heraus?


----------



## jupp11 (21 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



heckinho1894 schrieb:


> Kommt man dann eig völlig ohne kosten aus der sache heraus?


Das kommt auf dich selber drauf an.  ( wenn du kein Geld für sinnloses Porto rausschmeißt )


----------



## Tytus007 (21 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



heckinho1894 schrieb:


> Kommt man dann eig völlig ohne kosten aus der sache heraus?



Sehe Dir die Videos an, am besten beides, die von Katzenjens und die geposteten von Regina1961.
Beide klären Dich auf.

Das kostet zuerst nix!
Mach das!:scherzkeks:

Tytus007


----------



## heckinho1894 (21 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ok alles klar.
Solchen Leuten muss man das Handwerk legen.


----------



## Reducal (21 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



heckinho1894 schrieb:


> Kommt man dann eig völlig ohne kosten aus der sache heraus?


Ich behaupte gerne: "_...wer nicht bezahlt, darf sein Geld behalten!_"



heckinho1894 schrieb:


> Solchen Leuten muss man das Handwerk legen.


Sage "müsste", denn das versuchen z. B. die Verbraucherzentralen gerade in diesem hessischen Fall schon seit Jahren, wenngleich der Wolf-heute.com einen anderen Schafspelz an hat.


----------



## dvill (21 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Dass opendownload.de wie eine Malvorlage für das Projekt abzocken-heute.com erscheint, wissen wir schon. Den Mahndrohanwalt kennen wir auch. Den Rest kann man schlussfolgern.

Siehe auch http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/54304-opendownload-de-72.html#post257621


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (21 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



dvill schrieb:


> wissen wir schon


Tja, wir schon und andere interessierte Beobachter auch. Aber die örtlich zuständige Kripo in Rüsselsheim wusste das bislang nicht und die Verbraucherzentrale wird womöglich auch bislang nur im Dunkeln stochern. Größtmögliche Transparenz und erlaubte Mundpropaganda sollten hier ihr übriges tun. Es kann nicht hingenommen werden, dass sich die "seriösen" Geschäftsleute hinter Strohmännern/-Frauen und dubiosen Firmengeflechten übers Ausland verstecken können. Insbesondere dient die Aufklärung auch dem Fiskus, der nämlich erfährt sonst womöglich nur schleppend von der Einnahmequelle.


----------



## sascha (21 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> Insbesondere dient die Aufklärung auch dem Fiskus, der nämlich erfährt sonst womöglich nur schleppend von der Einnahmequelle.



Nun, vielleicht sollte man fragwürdige Firmen mit ihren deutschen Bankverbindungen wirklich mal viel intensiver und nachhaltiger den zuständigen Finanzverwaltungen melden. BaFin inklusive. Gerade bei diesen internationalen Geldtransfers kann ja Geldwäsche grundsätzlich nicht ausgeschlossen werden. 

Die jeweiligen Steuerfahnder freuen sich bestimmt wenn sie erfahren, dass der ein oder andere Geldempfänger gar nicht in Dubai, Schweiz GB oder BVI sitzt, wo man ihn vermutet, sondern in Mannheim, Darmstadt, Karlsruhe, Frankfurt o.ä. Natürlich rein fiktive Beispiele...


----------



## Verlierer100 (21 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Insbesondere dient die Aufklärung auch dem Fiskus, der nämlich erfährt sonst womöglich nur schleppend von der Einnahmequelle.



Das wäre auch eine Möglichkeit, schließlich hat das Finanzamt  mehr Möglichkeiten als der normale User


----------



## tapadillo (22 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Mittlerweile läuft es sogar folgendermaßen:

1) Anmelde-Mail
Anmeldebestätigung wird an Mailadresse geschickt, auch wenn der Betroffene noch nie die Seite opendownload.de besucht hat. Die Anrede (Name) ist natürlich falsch.

2) Rechnung
Zwei Tage später kommt an die gleiche Mailadresse eine Rechnung. Name und Adresse ebenfalls völlig falsch. Rechnung kommt auch, wenn der Benutzer keine Anmeldebestätigung (siehe 1) getätigt hat.

Der in den Mails benutzten Kundennamen/Adressen gibt es nicht. Es ist davon auszugehen, dass die Mails vollautomatisch verschickt werden.


----------



## dvill (22 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

So läuft es bei den Angeboten des Einschüchterungsgewerbes bereits seit drei Jahren, weil die Formulardaten nicht verifiziert werden. Da kann jeder jeden Müll reinschreiben.

Es gibt viele, die einfach persönliche Daten dadurch schützen, dass sie fremde Daten missbrauchen. Die stammen aus irgendwelchen Quellen.

Deshalb ist der Vertragsschluss für die Betreiber in der Regel nicht gerichtsfest beweisbar, siehe auch

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...nd-ahnen-de-namen-ahnen-de-36.html#post258246

Das Geld wird dadurch zusammengetrieben, dass man Betroffene durch Inkasso-Stalking mit absurden Mahnbedrohungen genügend Angst einjagt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Logikmensch schrieb:


> > ...Die Staatsanwaltschaft Mannheim hat daher, wegen der Möglichkeit eines unbeabsichtigten Vertragsabschlusses, sämtliche bisherige Verfahren eingestellt und lehnt, wie bereits erwähnt, die Übernahme weiterer Ermittlungsverfahren ab.



Dafür ist man zu anderen Gelegenheiten bei der Sta. Mannheim recht rührig: Aufgrund einer anonymen Anzeige wegen Mietwuchers fielen 20 Beamte bei der städtischen Wohnungsbaugesellschaft, die über 20.000 Wohnungen besitzt und verwaltet, ein, führten Verhöre durch und beschlagnahmten Unterlagen.

Letztendlich stellte sich heraus, dass der anonyme Anzeiger kurz zuvor zwangsgeräumt wurde, da er über ein Jahr lang seine Miete schuldig blieb.

Kann man nicht mal entsprechend in der Mundenheimer Straße 70 einfallen?


----------



## dvill (22 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Kann man nicht mal entsprechend in der Mundenheimer Straße 70 einfallen?


Ich halte die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dort mehr als einen Briefkastenaufkleber finden zu können, für exakt 0%.


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



dvill schrieb:


> Ich halte die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dort mehr als einen Briefkastenaufkleber finden zu können, für exakt 0%.


Ab und zu stackst da schon mal ein schlaksiker Typ rum, der den Briefkasten leert und sich dann einige Zeit in den "Büroräumen" aufhält.  
Könnte der da sein!


----------



## döskop (22 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

hallo,mir ist der gleiche unsinn passiert.ich habe trotzdem versucht per einschreiben zu widerrufen.daraufhin bekam ich eine mail.dass das nich ginge und ich möglichst bald zahlen solle.ich habe gelesen,,dass ich den vertrag auch wegen irrtums anfechten kann.Soll ich das tun?wenn,dann natürlich nur per einschreiben,da dieses dämliche kontaktformular nicht funktioniert, oder soll ich mich gar nicht melden?


----------



## webwatcher (22 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Direkt über deinem  Posting steh alle  Links zu den  Ratschlägen, die du brauchst


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

[Zwischenruf des Statistikers]
100,000 hits in zwei Monaten. 1700 am Tag.


----------



## spacereiner (22 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> nur per einschreiben


 

Du willst für diese [.......] noch Geld ausgeben:wall:

Vergiss den Käse einfach,da kommt nichts weiter ausser Lustige Mahnungen


----------



## dvill (22 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Golem.de-Forum :: Verbraucherschützer warnen vor opendownload.de :: opendownload's pirate activities


----------



## dvill (23 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Zitat aus dem oben verlinkte Beitrag:





> All of them replied that opendownload.de is illegally distributing their freeware and that they will be taking legal action against them.


Bei unseren Großverdienern in Grauschwarz-Zonen ist immer die Frage, ob die Grenzen genügend genau gesehen und beachtet werden. Hier gibt es eine gewisse Tradition. Ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit wären hier zu nennen:

1) Missbrauch von Markenzeichen

heise online - 23.01.04 - Markenrechts-Anwalt soll von dubiosen Internetseiten profitieren

2) Missbräuchliches Domaingrabbing

heise online - 19.04.06 - LG München attestiert "Domain-Engel" sittenwidriges Grabbing

3) Missbräuchlicher "Vertrieb" rechtlich geschützter Filme

heise online - 21.02.07 - Bewährungsstrafen für FTPWelt-Betreiber

Allen Projekten ist gemeinsam, dass sie mit anwaltlichem Rat betrieben wurden und die Betreiber deshalb glaubten, mit der Masche durchzukommen.

Ich sehe viele Änhlichkeiten und Parallelen für dieses Projekt hier und bin auf die kommenden Wochen sehr gespannt.


----------



## dvill (23 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Die Größe des Projektes kann man auch an der Zahl der Werbedrücker anschätzen. Google kennt gemäß

allinurl:www.opendownload.de/3/ - Google-Suche

web=10001 bis web=10034 (Die Zahl "3" hoch und herunter zählen). Die hohe Zahl der Betroffenen ist also eine direkte Folge intensiven Marketings.


----------



## pontex (23 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Berufe mit Zukunft:
"Seeräuber und Internet-Abo-Abzocker".
Dank weltfremder Gesetzgebung ohne Risiko schnell reich werden.
Wenns schief geht springt der Staat ein:
Seeräuber- bzw. Abo-Abzocker-Rettungspaket.


----------



## messiah666 (23 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Mir ist mit opendownload auch passiert. Habe mich aber nur mit meinen Spamdaten registriert. 

Habe aber mal ne frage zu der Sache mit der IP-Adresse. Wenn man unter vorratsdatenspeicherung googelt, dann steht da, dass es diese Speicherung seit dem 1.12008 gibt und nciht wie hier auf der Seite beschrieben ab 2009. Was ist denn nun richtig und ist es hier wem schon mal passiert das die über die IP rausgefunden haben wer man ist?


Messiah666


----------



## webwatcher (23 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Die Vororatsdatenspeicherung hat nichts  mit den schwachsinnigen Drohungen der Nutzlosanbieter zu tun.

IP-Adresse nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger | Augsblog.de
Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de


----------



## spacereiner (23 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> mal passiert das die über die IP rausgefunden haben wer man ist


 
Nein,und selbst wenn-was beweist dass:-?

Richtig-nichts:-p

Die IP beweist nur das man die seite besucht hat,nicht mehr und nicht weniger


----------



## webwatcher (23 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Die Voratsdatenspeicherung hat nichts  mit den schwachsinnigen Drohungen der Nutzlosanbieter zu tun.

IP-Adresse nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger | Augsblog.de
Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de


spacereiner schrieb:


> Die IP beweist nur das man die seite besucht hat,nicht mehr und nicht weniger


nicht mal das


----------



## Captain Picard (23 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

TV-Programm & Community


> AKTE 2008
> 25.11.2008  Sendezeit:  22:20
> Inhalt:
> Themen der Sendung: ...... Deutschlands schlimmste Internet-Abzocke - Warum Tausende für Gratis-Programme bezahlen /.....



mega oder open  oder beide? Ist eh  egal, da exakt dieselbe   Masche


----------



## messiah666 (23 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Könnten die denn theoretisch Strafanzeige wegen Betruges stellen und dann Akteneinsicht fornern was name und so angeht oder sagt da die staatsanwaltschaft gibbet nicht.

Habe heute ne Mahnung bekommen per Mail (Adresse haben die ja nich). Normalerweise schreibt ne Firma 3 Mahnugen, die nur 2. Danach drohen die schon mit Anwalt. Wie geht dass denn erfahungsgemäß weiter? Hören die irgendwann auf, wenn ja wann oder was passiert nu?

Messiah666


----------



## spacereiner (23 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> Könnten die denn theoretisch Strafanzeige wegen Betruges stellen


 

Können sie,machen sie aber nicht

Es werden noch ein paar lustige Mails kommen und das wars dann auch


----------



## Captain Picard (23 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



messiah666 schrieb:


> Wie geht dass denn erfahungsgemäß weiter? Hören die irgendwann auf, wenn ja wann oder was passiert nu?



Genau  läßt sich das nicht vorhersagen  aber ungefähr nach diesem  Schema:

Stories zum Schmunzeln -  - Antispam e.V.

und  so ernst solltest du das auch nur nehmen


----------



## dvill (23 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



spacereiner schrieb:


> Können sie,machen sie aber nicht


Können sie, aber nicht wirklich.

Es ist kein Verbrechen, über einen Vertragsschluss uneinig zu sein. Das ist was ganz anderes als eine vermutete Rechteverletzung. Das Einschüchterungsgewerbe hat keinen Grund für Anzeigen gegen berechtigt Zahlungsunwillige. Erkennbar unbegründete Anzeigen sind nicht ganz problemfrei für Anzeigende.


----------



## heckinho1894 (23 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Habe heute die 1. Mahnung erhalten :-D


----------



## spacereiner (23 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> Normalerweise schreibt ne Firma 3 Mahnugen, die nur 2. Danach drohen die schon mit Anwalt.


 
Eine Firma ist nicht verpflichtet überhaupt Mahnungen zu schreiben,die können auch sofort zu Anwalt gehen


----------



## simolius (24 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

leider habe ich mich am 23.11.2008 bei opendownload regestriert.
Das Problem ist ich habe das Häckchen für Widerufsrecht geklickt.


Und Nun haben die Betreiber von der Opendownload Seite mich  per emaill geschrieben.

Eine Rechnung in Höhe von 96€  ich habe die Infos auf ihrer Seite schon gelesen 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dann die üblichen Hinweise:

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nun habe ich Sorgen ,ob ich es jetzt wirklich bezahlen muss oder nicht ?

Ich habe heute ein Gespräch mit meinem Kollegen von der Schule gesprochen der eine Ausbildung zum IT Systemkaufmann hinter sich hat.

Er meint ich müsse es zahlen da durch das durchlesen der AGB (was ich nicht gemacht habe) auch drin steht !!!!!!! 


Mit freundlichen Gruß Simolius


----------



## wahlhesse (24 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Bitte hier lesen: Betrug Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso: Kostenfallen im Internet für eilige Leser: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Und hier ansehen: YouTube - Opendownload, Beispiel einer Online-Abzocke (reupload wegen YouTube-Problemen)

Die Verbraucherzentralen sehen die Sache anders als Dein Kollege 

Alle für Dich wichtigen Infolinks sind übrigens ganz oben auf dieser Seite zu finden.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## pisadisi (24 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo
[...] Bei mir geht das seit dem 01. 10.08. Da kommt 14 Tage nach Anmeldung ne Rechnung. Dann ne Mahnung, dann was vom:wall: Anwallt. Das war das letzte was ich von denen gehört habe. Bloß nicht verrückt machen lassen. Ansonsten hier im Forum weiter lesen.:wall:


----------



## Funkstyler (24 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

HuHu,

Zuerstmal möchte ich erwähnen, dass ich die Hinweise gelesen habe 
Das Video scheint aber nicht mehr zu funktionieren und es gibt nur ähnliche Videos auf der YOutubeseite, unseres Helfers.

Mir geht es nur darum, dass ich über das Kontaktformular einen Widerruf abgeschickt habe, mich auf BGB Klauseln gestützt habe bzg. überraschender Inhalte, Geld für Freeware zu verlangen und gesagt habe, dass der Vertrag mit der Rechnungs und Kundennummer nichtig ist. Habe das ganze mit Screenshots und aufbewahrten Emails festgehalten. 

DIe Frage:
Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass wenn ich diese Rechnung per Mail bekommen habe, auch nur so über das Kontaktformular den Widerruf einläuten konnte(Weil man auf support center nur eine EMail über Kontaktformular absenden kann) oder muss ich es ECHT schriftlich machen? Und reicht es auch zu erwähnen das ich widerrufe den Vertrag für nichtig erkläre etc.? Habe zwar die AGB's akzeptiert, da die aber überraschende Klauseln enthalten, die für den ganzen vertrag wichtig sind, müsste auch der ganze Vertrag daher NICHTIG sein oder? Möchte nur eine Bestätigung dafür, dass ich alles richtig gemacht hab 

Meine Emailadresse habe ich gelöscht, die haben halt nur noch meine richtige Wohnanschrift...

MfG

pat


----------



## bernhard (24 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Konkreten Rechtsrat gibt es bei den Verbraucherzentralen.


----------



## Funkstyler (24 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Na dann bräuchte ich mich aber auch nicht auf dieser Seite registrieren, bis ich Auskunft durch die VErbraucherzentrale habe habe ich wieder so hohe Kosten durch Beurlaubung etc. dass ich auch gleich die 96 EUro bezahlen könnte...


----------



## katzenjens (24 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Lieber Funkstyler,

meine Videos funktionieren alle einwandfrei, habe ich gerade nochmal getestet. Und selbst wenn sie nicht funktionieren würden, die Links oben auf der Seite sollten locker reichen.

Aus rechtlichen Gründen kann hier nunmal nur Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe gegeben werden. Bedank Dich lieber bei den Gesetzgebern anstatt hier die Welle zu machen.

Davon abgesehen sollte Dir selbst ein Überfliegen der Links unmissverständlich sagen, dass die Aktionen sämtlicher Nutzlosanbieter reines Kasperltheater ist.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Funkstyler (24 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

HuHu,

sorry wollte keine Welle machen, wenn das den Anschein hatte tut mir das aufrichtig leid! Panik schlägt auf Menschen unterschiedlich nieder 

Dein You Tube Video geht bei mir nicht, alle anderen schon, aber cih teste das gerne nochmal. Ansonsten Danke, da das von mir wohl nicht klar genug gesagt wurde!:wall::schuettel: Was mir auch nochmal leid tut!


----------



## agony (24 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Funkstyler schrieb:


> Panik schlägt auf Menschen unterschiedlich nieder


 
Du kannst auch sofort eine telefonische Rechtsberatung bei den
Verbraucherzentralen bekommen. Z.b: 

Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.

..ganz nach unten scrollen. Kostet 1,5_€ _pro Minute. 

Allerdings bekommst du da exakt dieselben Tips wie hier im Forum.

Das Video von Katzenjens funktioniert auch bei mir einwandfrei..


----------



## Funkstyler (24 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



agony schrieb:


> Das Video von Katzenjens funktioniert auch bei mir einwandfrei..



Die VBZentrale hat sogar ja schon ein Formular für opendownload zum DL angeboten wegen dem Widerruf, ich hab das abgeschickt per Post, da die dort schon bekannt sind und alle die sich angemeldet haben einfach die Mustererklärung ausfüllen müssen. Und ab jetzt ignorier ich alles ausser dem gerichtlichen MB...ich danke auf jeden Fall nochmal für die Hinweise!


Bei mir steht bzg. des Videos: We're sorry this video is no longer available.
Ich dachte halt nur, dass es evtl. auch schon anderen mit dem Video passiert ist, dass es nicht funktioniert so wie bei mir.

MfG

pat/funkstyler


----------



## messiah666 (24 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Also ich ignoriere jetzt auch alles was da kommt. Wenn mir das Gericht schreibt, werden die mir ja wohl nciht per Mail schreiben, sondern per Post oder??

Also kann ich im Grunde alles ignorieren was die per Mail jetzt von mir wollen. 

Das witzige an dieser Seite ist ja einfach, dass schon alleine die Registriermethode nicht rechtens ist. Zum einen kann mal niemanden das Widerrufsrecht absprechen und zum anderen müssen die einem erst nen Freischaltungslink schicken, könnte ja sien, dass mich nen Spaßvogel da angemeldet hat und was bestellt oder so. Das alleine ist schon nciht okay, da ich niemals auf einen anmelde Link geklickt habe. 
Hinzukommt noch, das man laut der AGB aud der Seite selbst 2 Wochen Widerrufsrecht hat, nur nach der AGB beim registreren nciht. Das Kontaktfomular geht auch nicht und Mails kommen zurück. 

Ich gehe mal davon aus, die werden mich schon alleine nicht wegen Betrug anzeigen, da die sonst ebenfalls vor ner Anzeige Angst haben müssten. 

Was ich auch interessant fand, in der Mahnung sind andere Bankdaten drin, als in der Rechnung. 

Messi


----------



## spacereiner (24 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



messiah666 schrieb:


> Also ich ignoriere jetzt auch alles was da kommt. Wenn mir das Gericht schreibt, werden die mir ja wohl nciht per Mail schreiben, sondern per Post oder??
> 
> Also kann ich im Grunde alles ignorieren was die per Mail jetzt von mir wollen.
> 
> ...


 



> Also ich ignoriere jetzt auch alles was da kommt. Wenn mir das Gericht schreibt, werden die mir ja wohl nciht per Mail schreiben, sondern per Post oder??


 
Klar kommt das per Post



> Was ich auch interessant fand,in der Mahnung sind andere Bankdaten drin,als in der Rechnung.


 
Dem Anbieter wurden schon mehrmals Konten bei diversen Banken gekündigt.Welche Bank will schon solche Kunden haben


----------



## webwatcher (24 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



spacereiner schrieb:


> Welche Bank will schon solche Kunden haben


Solange keiner meckert,  jede


----------



## Dark-Messiahh (24 November 2008)

*Open-Download auch ich bin opfer*

Schönen Abend

Wie anscheinend zahlreiche andere auch, bin ich auf die [ edit] on Open-Download reingefallen

Habe nun seit 2 Stunden auf ihrer Seite gelesen, kam aber zu keinem klaren ergebnis, da ich von Rechtssachen relativ wenig verstehe

Mein Hauptproblem ist (denke ich) das ich namen, anschrift usw. falsch angegeben habe!

Können sie mir eine Klare Antwort geben was zu tun ist?

Und vl auch noch eine e-mail adresse dieser [ edit]  geben??

mfg Dark-Messiah


----------



## wahlhesse (24 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo,

klare Antwort dürfen wir nicht geben.
Wenn die Hinweise, welche oben auf dieser Seite hier stehen, Dir nicht weiterhelfen, zeige die Seite einen von Deinen Freunden, welcher es besser verstehen kann. Falls minderjährig, zeig es Deinen Eltern.
Alternativ kannst Du auch die Verbraucherzentrale um Hilfe bitten, die machen es allerdings nicht kostenlos.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Dark-Messiahh (24 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

jop minderjährig

meine eltern schieben nur unnötig panik des muss net sein

Vl. ne klare Antwort per PM???

wär dir sehr dankbar ....


----------



## wahlhesse (24 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo,

etwas Hilfestellung:
Wenn Du Deine Eltern an den PC holst und die lesen dann die Links oben, schieben sie sicher keine Panik mehr. Auf solche Sachen fallen viele herein, nicht nur minderjährige.

Noch zwei kleine Videos.
Eins für Dich: YouTube - Minderjährig in Abo-Falle getappt?
Und eins für Deine Eltern: YouTube - Opendownload, Beispiel einer Online-Abzocke
Und hier nochmal alle Infos, welche man braucht um dann festzustellen, das es alles nur Kasperltheater ist was diese Sorte "Anbieter" so macht 
Betrug Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso: Kostenfallen im Internet für eilige Leser: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Dark-Messiahh (24 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Woah danke!

Der letzte war der erste link der mir wirklich gholfn hat xD

habe bereits wiederrufs mail geschrieben,
ergebnis: Kam zurück

und so wie ich den text da verstehe... wars das für mich?

Muss jetzt glaub ich nichts mehr machn oder?

Noch eine Frage
ist von dieser Firma bereits irgendjemand ernstahft angezeigt worden???


----------



## webwatcher (24 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Dark-Messiahh schrieb:


> ist von dieser Firma bereits irgendjemand ernstahft angezeigt worden???


nein


----------



## Dark-Messiahh (24 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Danke!
Wundertolles Forum!
Super schnelle Hilfe!!!
und soooo viele sooo intelligente leute hier ^^
Sollte mehr so hilfsbereite leute wie euch hier geben
nochmals danke!
mfg euer Dark-Messiah


----------



## heckinho1894 (24 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Es kam , soweit ich weiß, zu 2 Gerichtsverhandlungen. Beide haben die ´´Anbieter´´ verloren. Von dem her : Keine Angst


----------



## Dark-Messiahh (24 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

OK
habe jetzt noch eine zweite wiederrufsmail geschrieben, da die erste etwas dürftig war
habe diese jetzt mit hilfe einer vorlage angefertigt xD
da die eh wieder zurückkomt
sache für mich erledigt ^^

habe ich mahnungen zu erwarten??


----------



## Captain Picard (24 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Dark-Messiahh schrieb:


> habe ich mahnungen zu erwarten??


aber klar doch:

Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.

:scherzkeks:


----------



## wahlhesse (24 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Dark-Messiahh schrieb:


> habe ich mahnungen zu erwarten??


Ja!

Muss man davor Angst haben?
Nein!
Ist an den Drohungen von denen etwas dran?
Nein!
Wie sind die Chancen, dass die mich vor Gericht zerren?
Geringer als vom Blitz getroffen zu werden. 

So, und nun kümmere Dich um die wirklich wichtigen Dinge im Leben 

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Dark-Messiahh (24 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Wunderbares Forum wirklich xDD
danke für die schnelle hilfe!!!!!
und bei den storys zum schmunzeln bin ich weg gebrochn vor lachn xD
danke nochmal!
mfg 
Dark-Messiah =)


----------



## holland1-2 (24 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo,

ich danke ersteinmal für alle hilfreichen Info's, die ich -der ich ebenfalls seit gestern ein Opfer von opendownload bin- hier erhalten habe!

Ich habe mich, wie viele, aus Schutz vor Spam mit falschen Adress-/und Geburtsdaten angemeldet und habe nun folgende Befürchtung. Wenn ich Widerruf einlege mit den angegebenen Adressdaten, dann ist dieser doch nicht rechtskräftig, oder?


mfg


holland1-2


----------



## Captain Picard (24 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



holland1-2 schrieb:


> Wenn ich Widerruf einlege mit den angegebenen Adressdaten, dann ist dieser doch nicht rechtskräftig, oder?


Zur Frage der Sinnhaftigkeit von Brieffreundschaften mit Nutzlosanbietern 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## holland1-2 (24 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

vielen dank!


mfg


holland1-2


----------



## Vallily (25 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

:sun:  Na, die erste Mahnung ist in meine mailbox getrudelt...
Schon dreist, gleich nach der 1. Mahnung mit Rechtsanwalt und "gerichtliche Schritte" zu drohen.


----------



## Regina1961 (25 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Bei mir war schon die erste e-Mail Rechnung eine einzige Drohung. So einen Ton hab ich in einer Rechnung eigentlich noch nie erlebt.
Regina1961


----------



## Captain Picard (25 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Weihnachten steht vor der Tür und es fehlen noch einige zigtausend € für die  Geschenke. 
Da hält man sich nicht mehr mit langen Vorreden und Geplänkel wie im Kalletaler  Dreick auf 
und der Ton wird rauher aber dennoch nicht weniger schwachsinnig  

Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.


----------



## katzenjens (25 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo,

einige Patienten haben sich bei mir gemeldet, dass sie sich zwar dort angemeldet hatten, aber nicht auf die Freischaltemail gedrückt haben, weil es ihnen komisch vorkam. Interessanterweise haben sie trotzdem einen Tag später per Mail eine Rechnung bekommen.

Als sie versucht hatten, sich mit den Zugangsdaten aus der Freischaltmail im Portal anzumelden, wurden sie abgewiesen mit der Meldung "Bitte aktivieren Sie Ihren Zugang mit dem Link in der Willkommens-E-Mail !" .

Dieses bedeutet, es werden Rechnungen generiert, ohne das der Kunde überhaupt Leistungen in Anspruch nehmen kann.

Zum zweiten kann dort ohne jegliche Verifizierung angemeldet werden. Dadurch ist Missbrauch Tür und Tor geöffnet. Dieser Umstand ist für die unfreiwilligen Kunden von Vorteil, da er jederzeit eine Anmeldung abstreiten kann. Mail und IP-Adresse sind für einen Vertragsabschluss eh nicht ausreichend.

Somit ist jegliche weitere Kommunikation mit dem "Anbieter" nicht nur sinnlos, sondern eher kontraproduktiv. Es ist und bleibt Kasperltheater, geduldet von unseren Politikern. Solange die nicht Änderungen vornehmen, können auch Staatsanwälte nicht viel ausrichten.

Kurz: Es ist nicht verboten, sinnfreie Rechnungen zu verschicken. Allerdings ist es auch NICHT notwendig, auf sinnfreie Rechnungen zu reagieren. 

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## IPsycho (25 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ich habe mich auch täuschen lassen, von wegen kosetnlos, erst als ich ein Mail bekam habe ich gesehen das es 96,- kostet, aktiviert habe ich es aber nicht.:sun: Ich weiss nicht ob ich trotzdem Post bekomme, wenn schon werde ich es widersprechen und dann ist es für mich erledigt. Ich habe mich, ehrlich verjagt, aber es war vor nicht so lange Zeit in Fernsehen gewesen, deswegen kam es mir gleich hinterher bekannt vor. Paßt bloß auf, und nicht einschüchtern lassen:-p


----------



## Reducal (25 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



katzenjens schrieb:


> ....dass sie sich zwar dort angemeldet hatten, aber nicht auf die Freischaltemail gedrückt haben, weil es ihnen komisch vorkam. Interessanterweise haben sie trotzdem einen Tag später per Mail eine Rechnung bekommen...


Aber natürlich doch! Abhängig vom entsprechenden Gateway zum Aufruf der Anmeldeseite können Scripte bei den Eingabeflächen hinterlegt sein, welche in "Echtzeit" die Tastatureingaben (einschl. der Verbindungsdaten) an den Server des Anbieters übermitteln, der die dann verarbeitet.


katzenjens schrieb:


> Somit ist jegliche weitere Kommunikation mit dem "Anbieter" nicht nur sinnlos, sondern eher kontraproduktiv. Es ist und bleibt Kasperltheater, geduldet von unseren Politikern. Solange die nicht Änderungen vornehmen, können auch Staatsanwälte nicht viel ausrichten.


Zuvor genanntes Szenarium wäre ein Computerbetrug nach § 263a StGB, also braucht es da gar keine neuen Gesetze sondern nur die entsprechenden Beweise.


----------



## webwatcher (25 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> Aber natürlich doch!


Katzenjens hat die Ironietags vergessen oder glaubst du, er wäre so naiv?


----------



## katzenjens (25 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo,



Reducal schrieb:


> Aber natürlich doch! Abhängig vom entsprechenden Gateway zum Aufruf der Anmeldeseite können Scripte bei den Eingabeflächen hinterlegt sein, welche in "Echtzeit" die Tastatureingaben (einschl. der Verbindungsdaten) an den Server des Anbieters übermitteln, der die dann verarbeitet.
> Zuvor genanntes Szenarium wäre ein Computerbetrug nach § 263a StGB, also braucht es da gar keine neuen Gesetze sondern nur die entsprechenden Beweise.



Nein, der Ansatz war dort viel trivialer:
1. Anmeldung mit EMail und persönlichen Daten
2. Freischaltmail kommt und wird nicht beantwortet
3. Tags drauf kommt die Rechnung
4. Kunde versucht ohne Freischaltung sich einzuloggen: Obige Fehlermeldung.
Fazit: Keine Leistung möglich trotz Rechnung.

Da braucht man keinerlei zusätzliche technische Tricks.
Sobald eine Anmeldung erfolgt ist, wird mit 24-std. Verzögerung eine Rechnung generiert, egal ob Freischaltung oder nicht. Ich sehe dabei keinerlei Computerbetrug da lt. deren AGB mit der Absendung der persönlichen Daten ein unwiderrufbarer Vertrag (harhar) entstanden ist. Dieser "Möchtegern-Vertrag" unterliegt aber wieder dem Zivilrecht.

Um es nochmal klarzustellen, im Zivilrecht muss der Anbieter notfalls vor Gericht zweifelsfrei beweisen, dass ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag besteht. Dieses ist für ihn fast unmöglich zu beweisen.
- hat Kunde den Preis gesehen?
- ist Kunde überhaupt der Anmeldende?
- usw.
Kommt mir nicht mit EMail oder IP-Adresse...

Anders herum ist bei einem Verdacht auf Computerbetrug die Staatsanwaltschaft in der Pflicht, diesen zu 100% zu beweisen. Auch dieses ist fast unmöglich, ausser "Anbieter" verhält sich seltenst dämlich.

Webseiten sind leichtflüchtig, somit kann weder Anbieter beweisen dass dort alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht noch die Staatsanwaltschaft  das Gegenteil.

Und somit sind wir wieder am Anfang. Wenn unfreiwilliger Kunde sich entweder nicht rührt (beste Lösung) oder keck sagt: "Verklag mich doch!" steht der Anbieter dumm da. Um dieses zu verhindern werden halt dumme Drohungen gemacht welche rechtsunkundige Betroffene zur Zahlung nötigen. Aber ist es Nötigung? Vermutlich auch nicht.

Somit gibts nur eine Möglichkeit: Aufklärung. Und die gibts hier.
Punkt.
Den Punkt dass die Regierung den Verbraucherschutz verbessern kann, lassen wir mal... Weitere Äusserungen meinerseits müssten editiert werden :roll:

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## heckinho1894 (25 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Was würde passieren, wenn ich gar nichts machen würde?
Gar nichts = Mich nicht melden, keinen Brief an die schreiben,nix bezahlen?


----------



## webwatcher (25 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Weitere Äusserungen meinerseits müssten editiert werden :roll:


Mit blutendendem Herzen


----------



## Captain Picard (25 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



heckinho1894 schrieb:


> Was würde passieren, wenn ich gar nichts machen würde?
> Gar nichts = Mich nicht melden, keinen Brief an die schreiben,nix bezahlen?



Sowas in der Art 
Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V.


----------



## heckinho1894 (25 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

d.h. nix?


----------



## Marco (25 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



heckinho1894 schrieb:


> d.h. nix?



Bist du so begriffsstutzig? Sorry aber [edit]


----------



## heckinho1894 (25 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Jo, kann sein:-p.


----------



## Ines40 (26 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier.
Ich habe mich auch bei opendownloads angemeldet um mir ein program runter zu laden.Es stand aber kostenlose registrierung dort und habe auch nichts gelesen von jahresbeitrag und für 2 jahres Vertrag.Nun bekam ich eine Rechnung und gleichzeitig eine Androhung von rechtlichen Schritten also Inkasso.
Was ich jedoch gemacht habe ,eine email dorthin geschickt um von mein Widerrufsrecht gebrauch zu machen.In der email von open stand das es kein widerrufsrecht gibt!
Wie kann ich mich verhalten?
MFG Ines danke für jeden Tip!:-?


----------



## Andi525 (26 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo Alle zusammen 


Ich sag Euch, die Firma Content Services Ltd. ist doch so [...].
Ich habe heute mit Hilfe des Musterbriefes von der Verbraucherzentrale Einspruch per Einschreiben gegen die Rechnung von 96 € erhoben. Ich hoffe das das was bringt.

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## brudadaniel (26 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Tach Leute,
habe heut die 1. Mahnung erhalten.Mit wievielen davon ist denn so zu rechnen,und über was für einen Zeitraum?


----------



## wahlhesse (26 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



brudadaniel schrieb:


> Tach Leute,
> habe heut die 1. Mahnung erhalten.Mit wievielen davon ist denn so zu rechnen,und über was für einen Zeitraum?



Antwort auf Deine Frage: Stories zum Schmunzeln - Seite 42 - Antispam e.V. 

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Ines40 (26 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallochen,
Mahnung hab ich ja auch schon hab da noch ne emal hin geschickt und rein geschrieben das es keinen Hinweis auf die summe von 96€ gab!!!!
wir sollten unterschrieften sammeln und gemeinsam ne Anzeige wegen Betruges machen!Wer macht mit? Gruß Ines


----------



## Jules23114 (26 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ich hab auch gerade das Anmeldungs-Mail und die Rechnung über 96 Euro von opendownload erhalten. Ich glaube nicht, wie viele auf diese [...] reingefallen sind!! Am 23.11.2008 habe ich mich anscheinend angemeldet. Was soll ich tun? Ich kann doch noch widerrufen? Wie geht das denn? 
BITTE HELFT MIR!

Gruss,
jules

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## spacereiner (26 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> unterschri
> ften sammeln und gemeinsam ne Anzeige wegen Betruges machen


 

LOL,so ein Quatsch hab ich auch noch nicht gehört:wall:


Lies mal die anderen Beiträge hier


----------



## Funkstyler (26 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Jules23114 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch gerade das Anmeldungs-Mail und die Rechnung über 96 Euro von opendownload erhalten. Ich glaube nicht, wie viele auf diese Drecksfirma reingefallen sind!! Am 23.11.2008 habe ich mich anscheinend angemeldet. Was soll ich tun? Ich kann doch noch widerrufen? Wie geht das denn?
> BITTE HELFT MIR!
> 
> Gruss,
> jules



[ edit]


----------



## bernhard (26 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Weiter oben stehen Hinweise, die seit Jahren den richtigen Umgang mit unaufgefordert eintreffendem Mahndrohmüll beschreiben.


----------



## Kainmuth (26 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier auch auf Opendownload reingefallen.
Hab mir dazu auch schon alles was ich finden konnte durchgelesen jedoch hab ich keinen ganz genau vergleichbaren Fall gefunden daher frag ich jetz mal selber.
Hab mich eben auch auf dieser Seite angemeldet, hab dann auch im Internet etwas rumgeforscht, bin aber leider zu spät auf diese seite gekommen. Durch meine Unwissenheit und dieverser androhungen hab ich meine Mutter das Geld überweisen lassen.
Jetzt meine Fragen:
Stimme ich, dadurch das ich das Geld überwiesen hab dem Vertrag zu? Heißt das das ich das Geld nicht zurück kriegt oder sogar das 2te Jahr auch zahlen muss?
Da ich Minderjährig bin hab ich falsche angaben gemacht , aber wie in anderen Beiträgen schon steht erfüllt das ja nicht den Tatbestand eines Betrugs. Wird der schwebend ungültige Vertrag wie ich ihn als Minderjähriger nur abschließen darf dadurch gültig, dass meine Mutter die Zahlung vornimmt?
Hab ich eine Chance die 2ten 96€ nicht zu zahlen?
Danke schon mal im Voraus. Schade das ich das Forum heir nicht früher gefunden habe.
Kainmuth


----------



## Kainmuth (26 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Tut mir leid wegen des Doppelpost hab aber noch eine Sache vergessen und zwar:
BGB - Einzelnorm

Also ich wusste nicht das ich nicht zur Zahlung verpflichtet war, allerdings dadurch das meine Mutter zahlt bin ich ja zur Zahlung verpflichtet oder?
Man kann das jetzt entweder so auslegen, das man sagt dadurch das meine Mutter zahlt wird der Vertrag rechtskräftig und dadurch bin ich zur Zahlung verpflichtet kann mich also nicht auf
BGB - Einzelnorm
beziehen.
Andererseits kann man es so sehen das ich nicht zur Zahlung verpflichtet war da kein Vertragsverhältnis bestand, also ich keinen Grund zur Zahlung gehabt hab wodurch ich mein Geld zurück bekommen sollte oder zumindest das 2te Jahr mir sparen kann. Es also egal ist wer zahlt da ich keinen Grund für die Leistung hatte.
Welche der Beiden Aussagen ist richtig? oder sind beide falsch? oder ist es eine Auslegungssache im Einzelfall?


----------



## mehlohr (26 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

hallo,
ich kann dir auf deine frage keine antwort geben.
aber ich blödmann habe auch die 96€ bezahlt und bin volljährig.
ich stelle mir die gleiche frage und hoffe das uns jemand eine richtige antwort geben kann.

mfg
marc


----------



## webwatcher (26 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Kainmuth schrieb:


> Stimme ich, dadurch das ich das Geld überwiesen hab dem Vertrag zu? Heißt das das ich das Geld nicht zurück kriegt oder sogar das 2te Jahr auch zahlen muss?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## mehlohr (26 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

d.h. also, ich brauche die zweiten 96€ nicht zu bezahlen.
aber warum gibt es zu dieser frage verschiedene antworten?
die einen sagen ja, andere sagen nein.
wem soll bzw. kann man glauben?

gruß
marc


----------



## webwatcher (26 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Mit glauben  hat das nichts  zu tun. Wissen ist gefragt. Geh zu einer  Verbraucherzentrale 
oder Anwalt, wenn dir  die Informationen   hier nicht "glaubwürdig"  genug sind.


----------



## Wembley (26 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



mehlohr schrieb:


> aber warum gibt es zu dieser frage verschiedene antworten?


Welche "verschiedenen" Antworten? Der Link von webwatcher ist eine allgemeine Feststellung von Juristen, die sich darüber einig sind.

Ich weiß nicht, wo du die "anderen" Infos herkriegst.


----------



## technofreak (26 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



mehlohr schrieb:


> aber warum gibt es zu dieser frage verschiedene antworten?


In diesem Forum gibt es dazu nur eine  Antwort. Der Link steht im Unterforum 
Infos und Grundsatzartikel - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de
Dort stehen  ausschließlich Informationen, die von Volljuristen erarbeitet oder überpüft wurden.

Sollte hier der Versuch unternommen werden   Unsicherheit zu schüren, ist
das zum Scheitern verurteilt.


----------



## Werderfan83 (26 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

hallo. Ich habe das selbe Problem gehabt. Nur ich war zu doof und habe die 96 € überwiesen leider. Jetzt muss ich ja in einem Jahr nochmal 96 € überweisen. mein frage.muss ich die 96 nochmal überweisen. habe erst heute gelesen dass es eine abzocke ist. musste bis zum 19.11 überweisen. habe mich am 5.11 angemeldet. vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen. gruss marc h:cry:


----------



## webwatcher (26 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Werderfan83 schrieb:


> mein frage.muss ich die 96 nochmal überweisen.
> ... vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen. gruss marc h:cry:


Die Frage ist genau vor deiner Nase  schon beantwortet worden
geh ein paar Postings  nach oben


----------



## Antiscammer (26 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Es sollte Dir doch möglich sein, die letzten 5 oder 6 Postings inklusive der dortigen Links durchzulesen. Dort steht schon die Antwort auf exakt dieselbe Frage.


----------



## technofreak (26 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Es sollte Dir doch möglich sein, die letzten 5 oder 6 Postings inklusive der dortigen Links durchzulesen. Dort steht schon die Antwort auf exakt dieselbe Frage.


Anscheinend   nicht und  deswegen machen wir mal wieder eine Pause mit der
me too Posterei

 oben auf der Seite  stehen   Links zu  den entsprechenden Threads mit  allen notwendigen Informationen


----------



## Tommy (27 November 2008)

*opendownload.de, Kontaktaufnahme nicht möglich*

Bin wie so viele auch bei opendownload.de gelandet und habe mich angemeldet.Nachdem ich eine Rechnung pereMail erhalten habe,habe ich diesen Betrag (96€) noch am gleichen Tag überwiesen.
Danch habe ich erst über den möglichen Betrug bei Ihnen hir gelesen.
Habe meine Überweisung am nächsten Werktag auf Bank wiederufen.
Habe eine eMail an Rechnungsabsender mit wiederruf auf Vertrag gesendet,kam aber als nicht zustellbar zurück!mit Hinweiss doch das Kontaktformular zu verwenden.Diesen funktionirt aber nicht weder mit meiner Kundennr.oder Rechnungsnr.
Habe mir alle emails aufgehoben und ausgedruckt.
Kann oder muß ich noch mehr tun um meien Vertag zu wiederrufen.
Bei schriftlchem Kontakt habe ich keinen Nachweis was ich geschrieben habe.

MFG. Tommy


----------



## Sarek222 (27 November 2008)

*OpenDownload die zwote*

Hey,

ich weiß, dass es schon einen Thread mit sehr vielen (und guten) Infos zu Opendownload gibt.
Meiner Meinung nach (alle 89 Seiten habe ich nicht durchgelesen)  finden sich jedoch wenig Infos dazu, was man beachten sollte, wenn *nach* *Wiederruf und Kündidung des Vertrags eine Antwort von der Firma* *kommt*.

Dazu folgende Antwort der Jungs


> ehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> wir haben den Aktivierungslink und die Zugangsdaten an Ihre E-Mailadresse
> geschickt. Diesen Aktivierungslink haben Sie bestätigt. Daher haben Sie
> ...



Vorgeschichte:
Unter falscher Adresse angemeldet - Aktivierungslink angeklickt - Rechnungsmail erhalten - im Internet zum Thema eingelesen - Musterbrief des Verbraucherschutzes über eMail versendet (inkl. Kündigung) + Kontaktformular versendet - obige Mail erhalten.

Meine Frage bezieht sich auf das Wiederrufsrecht.
Es wird geschrieben


> Des Weiteren haben Sie die AGB, Datenschutzerklärung und den Verzicht auf das
> Widerrufsrecht akzeptiert.
> Durch den Verzicht auf das Widerrufsrecht haben Sie nicht mehr die Möglichkeit
> Ihren Vertrag zu widerrufen, Rechtsgrundlage hierfür ist § 312d Abs.3 Nr.2
> BGB. Die Dienstleistung beginnt sofort nach Anmeldung.



Stimmt das überhaupt? 

Meine Strategie wär eigentlich gewesen, nichts mehr zu unternehmen, da laut diverser Aussagen ein einmaliger Wiederruf ausreichen würde.
Aber bin ich damit immernoch auf der sicheren Seite? 

Ich würde mich echt freuen, wenn der Thread vorerst nicht geschlossen würde
bzw. falls das Thema schon behandelt wurde mir ein entsprechender Hinweis gesendet werden könnte.

Danke!
Grüße
Sar


----------



## webwatcher (27 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Um einem dringenden Bedürfnis abzuhelfen, über ein völlig überflüssiges  Thema weiter zu diskutieren/lamentieren.
( es gibt kaum etwas worüber es sich weniger lohnt als  über diesen Nutzloskram zu grübeln )

Thread  geöffnet

PS: Widerruf schreibt sich ohne  e


----------



## Teleton (27 November 2008)

*AW: OpenDownload die zwote*



Sarek222 schrieb:


> > Des Weiteren haben Sie die AGB, Datenschutzerklärung und den Verzicht auf das
> > Widerrufsrecht akzeptiert.
> > Durch den Verzicht auf das Widerrufsrecht haben Sie nicht mehr die Möglichkeit
> > Ihren Vertrag zu widerrufen, Rechtsgrundlage hierfür ist § 312d Abs.3 Nr.2
> ...


Ganz allgemein: Die Rechtsausführungen der im Abobereich tätigen Geschäftsleute und ihrer Inkassopartner sind nahezu immer falsch/verzerrt/unvollständig.


> Durch den Verzicht auf das Widerrufsrecht haben Sie nicht mehr die Möglichkeit
> Ihren Vertrag zu widerrufen,


Zur Möglichkeit des Verzichtes auf Verbraucherrechte §312f BGB lesen


> Rechtsgrundlage hierfür ist § 312d Abs.3 Nr.2
> BGB.


Die Norm hat 2 Alternativen


> _...Widerrufsrecht erlischt.._._(1.Alt)_wenn der Unternehmer mit der Ausführung der Dienstleistung mit ausdrücklicher Zustimmung des Verbrauchers vor Ende der Widerrufsfrist begonnen hat oder_ (2 Alt)_der Verbraucher diese selbst veranlasst hat.


Ausdrückliche Zustimmung mit Dienstleistung anzufangen? Steht da nicht sondern nur, dass man auf das WR-Recht verzichtet. Ausserdem, es gibt keine Wahlmöglichkeit. M.E. setzt eine ausdrückliche Zustimmung voraus, dass ich zwischen "normaler" und "vorzeitiger" Ausführung wählen kann.
Bleibt noch: "selbst veranlasste" Ausführung der Dienstleistung, also die eigene Nutzung. Die liegt noch nicht vor wenn die Gegenseite brüllt "Wir haben schon angefangen (womit auch immer)". Das "Freigeschaltetwerden" ist noch keine Nutzung sondern allenfalls Vorbereitungshandlung zur Dienstleistung.
Selbst wenn eine selbst veranlasste Nutzung vorliegt ist es unter den Juristen umstritten ob das Widerrufsrecht bei teilbarer Leistung tatsächlich futsch ist
 vgl z.B. :
MIR 2008, Dok.284: AG Montabaur, Urteil vom 15.01.2008 - Az. 15 C 195/07 - Ausschluss des Widerrufsrechts nach Freischaltung des DSL-Anschlusses - Der Ausschluss des Widerrufsrecht gemäß § 312d Abs. 3 Nr. 2 BGB gilt bei Dauerschuldverhältnissen wie e


Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Ob das Widerrufsrecht futsch ist, ist zumindest ungewiss.



> Meine Strategie wär eigentlich gewesen, nichts mehr zu unternehmen, da laut diverser Aussagen ein einmaliger Wiederruf ausreichen würde.


Ich werde nicht versuchen Dich davon abzubringen.



> Aber bin ich damit immernoch auf der sicheren Seite?


Zähle doch mal die Leute die bisher bei einer bestrittenen Forderung verklagt wurden. Bisher sind drei Fälle dokumentiert (alle drei haben gewonnen). Bei ca. 1,5 Millionen Betroffenen der letzten Jahre kannst Du Dein individuelles Risiko ausrechnen


----------



## heckinho1894 (27 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Können die über meine e-mail adresse an meine Daten kommen? D.h. Wohnort,...  ?  Darf web.de & co die daten überhaupt preis geben?
mfg


----------



## wahlhesse (27 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



heckinho1894 schrieb:


> Können die über meine e-mail adresse an meine Daten kommen? D.h. Wohnort,...  ?  Darf web.de & co die daten überhaupt preis geben?
> mfg


Nein und Nein.
Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## heckinho1894 (27 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Hab vorsichtshalber trotzdem mal meine daten geändert. 
Sicher is Sicher :sun:


----------



## spacereiner (27 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> Hab vorsichtshalber trotzdem mal meine daten geändert


 
Wer ist so dumm und gibt bei einem Freemailer seine richtigen Daten an:wall:


----------



## heckinho1894 (27 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



spacereiner schrieb:


> Wer ist so dumm und gibt bei einem Freemailer seine richtigen Daten an:wall:



^^ Ich WAR so blöd. Hab sie jz geändert


----------



## blakyyy (27 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

hi,
ich bin nun neu hier da ich auch einer der "wenigen-doofen" Menchen bin die auf die Seite "OpenDownload.de" reihngefallen sind.

Ich habe heute in der schule mal meine fake email angeschaut und siehe da eine Rechnung von OpenDownload. Ich hab mir da erst mal gedacht was solln der mist... war doch kostenlos... ist doch alles freeware.

Ja nun mein kleines problem , würde gerne gebrauch vom Wiederrufsrecht machen. Nur weis ich nicht an welche E-Mail ich das senden soll...

Kann mir da vllt einer ne email adresse geben , oder habt ihr das alles uebers kunden-support-center gemacht ?(PM geht auch  )

danke

blakyyy


----------



## Captain Picard (27 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



blakyyy schrieb:


> Ja nun mein kleines problem , würde gerne gebrauch vom Wiederrufsrecht machen. Nur weis ich nicht an welche E-Mail ich das senden soll...


Bevor du in operative Hektik verfällst,  lies das lieber erst mal 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

PS: *Wider*spruchsrecht schreibt sich ohne  e


----------



## spacereiner (27 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> *Wider*spruchsrecht schreibt sich ohne e


 

Und reingefallen ohne h


----------



## blakyyy (27 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

hehe  danke fuer die verbesserung meiner rechtschreibung.
hmm, okay dann schick ich es per post 

thx


----------



## wahlhesse (27 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



blakyyy schrieb:


> hehe  danke fuer die verbesserung meiner rechtschreibung.
> hmm, okay dann schick ich es per post
> 
> thx


Warum willst Du denn sowas?! :wall:
LESEN!
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Werderfan83 (27 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

habe ich schon gelesen danke an alle


----------



## Loewin68 (28 November 2008)

*Problem opendownload*

Hallo Leute !
Ich finde es langsam unheimlich. Habe vor zwei Tagen von einem Anwalt Post bekommen, der vertritt "opendownload" und fordert 138,00 euro von mir. Was soll ich machen? Kann mir jemand eine Antwort geben?

LG Loewin68


----------



## chrischros (28 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

@Loewin68


Lesen was hier steht und kein Panik bekommen. Mit solchen Schreiben wollen sie dich einschüchtern.

Wenn du zahlst bist du die Dumme, da du das Geld nie wieder siehst.

Also zurücklehnen und nicht mehr dran denken...


----------



## Loewin68 (28 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Danke das werd ich dann auch tun! Bin jetzt einwenig beruhigter. Man bekommtz trotzdem einen riesen Schrecken.

Lg Loewin68


----------



## Schweizer88 (28 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe letzten Samstag eine Email von opendownload bekommen.:-? Darin hiess es, ich hätte mich angemeldet und müsse darum die beiligende Rechung bezahlen. Ich habe mich allerdings nie auf dieser Seite registriert!

Die Email Addy ist zum Glück eine zweit Adresse von Hotmail (brauche die fast nie). 
Was mich etwas beunruhigt, ist, dass die Anmelde Daten, mit welchen ich mich Angeblich angemeldet haben soll, aus meinen msn Kontakten zusammengesetzt sind!?!? 
Wie kommt die zu sochen Informationen???

Ich habe auf keine Email von Opendownload reagiert, habe heute jedoch eine weitere email bekommen, in welcher die Betreiber von Opendownload schrieb, dass er von mir neue Account Daten erhalten habe (neuer Name und Adresse. Ich solle die Identiätskarte Kopieren und per Post schicken zur Prüfung). Ist es nicht Strafbar solche Behauptungen zu machen? Also bei uns in der Schweiz so viel ich weis schon.

Soll ich nun irgendwas Unternehmen?

mfg Schweizer88


----------



## Mittelwieke (28 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de: Verbraucherschutz mahnt dreimal ab*

Moin,Moin aus Ostfriesland,
auch ich bin bei Opendownload "aufgefallen".
Dabei habe ich lediglich nur ein Spielbild angeklickt und sofort wieder verlassen, als ich zum Download aufgefordert wurde. Also, ich habe noch nicht einmal die AGB´s gelesen. Einige Tage später kam eine Mahnung zur begleichung der Rechnung. Diese habe ich ignoriert.Am gestrigen Tag, 27.11.08 habe ich von einem *RA [...]* aus Osnabrück eine Zahlungsaufforderung in Höhe von 138,- € erhalten.
Da ich zufällig zur Verbraucherzentrale musste, habe ich diesen Brief gleich mitgenommen und vorgelegt.
Der Tenor war "Alles ignorieren". Gleichzeitig habe ich einen Musterbrief mitbekommen, in dem so einige Hilfe angegeben waren. 
Mit dessen Hilfe habe ich dann heute eine Anwort an den Anwalt geschrieben und erwarte nun seine Antwort.

ALSO AUF GAR KEINEN FALL BEZAHLEN:
Sollten dennoch Drohungen ins Haus flattern, Anzeige wegen Nötigung erstatten.

MfG

Mittelwieke


----------



## lupa (28 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Langsam verstehe ich die Moderatoren, wenn sie immer auf gleiche Fragen antworten sollen.
Es steht wirklich alles und idiotensicher erklärt, was man unternehmen oder besser nicht unternehmen sollte, wenn man schon auf diese Abzocker reingefallen ist, wie ich auch.
Ich unternehme nichts, obwohl ich schon 2 Mahnungen von Olaf bekommen habe.
Danke an die Moderatoren für die Mühe. Das Forum ist super.

lupa


----------



## pontex (29 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Gibt es wirklich einen einzigen, nicht vom Betreiber "beeinflussten", "Kunden" von openoffice, der wirklich absichtlich im vollen Bewusstsein der anfallenden Kosten willentlich und wissentlich einen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat um das "Angebot" real zu nutzen?
Es wäre doch interessant, wenn die Verbraucherzentralen einen entsprechenden Aufruf starten würden.
Andererseits dürfte die Anzahl der "Unfreiwilligen" astronomisch sein.
Sollte es wirklich zu einem Gerichtsverfahren kommen, wären sicher, bei entsprechenden Aufrufen in den Antiabzockerforen, Zig-Tausende bereit, schriftliche gegenteilige Zeugenerklärungen an das zuständige Amtsgericht    zu senden.
Allein die Menge der Reingefallenen müsste doch ein Gericht davon überzeugen, dass die Seitengestaltung hinsichtlich Kostentransparenz keineswegs  ausreichend und  einwandfrei sein konnte.


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Das Problem bei den ganzen Nutzlosseiten liegt an anderer Stelle: Der Politik!

Wenn die Politik nicht endlich handelt, werden wir in den nächsten Jahren noch unser blaues Wunder erleben. Neue Nutzlosanbieter oder Anwendungen von alten Nutzloskämpen kommen z.Zt. fast täglich neu ins Netz.

Aber wie schrieb mir Frau Justizzypresse am 14.08.2008 so schön:


> Weitere gesetzgeberische Maßnahmen halte ich zurzeit nicht für erforderlich.



Das ist doch Wasser auf die Mühlen der Nutzlosbranche!  :unzufrieden:


----------



## Heiko (29 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Was willst Du denn von Leuten erwarten, deren Internet-Lebenserfahrung auf den von der Sekretärin ausgedruckten E-Mails beruht?


----------



## pontex (29 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

In USA schreiben die Abgezockten an ihren Abgeordneten. 
Dort gibt es bereits den heutigen Zeiten angepasste Internet-Gesetze mit drakonischen Strafen.
Ob das bei unseren abgehobenen, volks- und realitätsfernen Worthülsen-Politikern was bringen würde?
Solche (Muster-?) Briefe versickern wahrscheinlich spätestens bei der "Papier-Korb"-Sekretärin bzw. werden, falls überhaupt, mit entsprechendem Blablablabla-Textbaustein erledigt. Lieber kümmert man sich intensiv um die Bank-Zocker als ums einfache Volk.
Kürzlich habe ich eine Online-Umfrage gesehen, nach der 51% der Teilnehmer schon mindestens 1x in eine Abo-Falle getreten sind.


----------



## Heiko (29 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Strafandrohung wirkt nicht abschreckend. Eher eine effektive Überwachung.


----------



## skydive (29 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo zusammen,auch meine Tochter ist auf opendownload.de herreingefallen und wir bekamen eine Mahnung vom Anwalt Olaf T. aus Osnabrück.Ein mit mir befreundeter Anwalt setzte ein Schreiben an den Herrn Kollegen auf, und Ruhe wars.Wortlaut:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Kollege,
> in obiger Angelegenheit vertrete ich die minderjährige ( Name) ,diese gesetzlich vertreten durch Ihre Eltern.Bevollmächtigung wird anwaltlich versichert.
> Die Ansprüche Ihrer Mandantschaft gemäß Ihrem Schreiben vom ..,..,.... werden vollumfänglich zurückgewiesen. Ein wirksamer Vertragsabschluss liegt nicht vor.
> Lediglich vorsorglich erkläre ich die Anfechtung des Vertrages wegen arglistiger Täuschung, höchstvorsorglich wegen Irtums. Hilfsweise werden hiermit auf einen Vertragsabschluss gerichtete Willenserklärungen widerrufen und äußerst vorsorglich die Kündigung des Vertragsverhältnisses erklärt.
> Eine Zahlung wird nicht erfolgen. Mit freundlichen Grüßen-Rechtsanwalt......


Auch wer nicht reagiert, hat nichts zu befürchten. Sinn dieser Mahnungen ist die Einschüchterung der Betroffenen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das solch ein Fall je vors Gericht kommt,da ein Richter bei diesen geringen Steitwert den Fall ablehnen wird. Also- hart bleiben, nicht einschüchtern lassen! Ich hoffe, ich konnte Euch damit helfen. Grüsse- Skydive.


----------



## Reducal (29 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



skydive schrieb:


> Ein mit mir befreundeter Anwalt setzte ein Schreiben an den Herrn Kollegen auf, und Ruhe wars.


Das ist bei den Projekten aus Büttelborn/Rüsselsheim/Mannheim (erfahrungsgemäß bei allen anderen auch) immer so. Kommen Anwälte, ist zumeist sofort Ruhe. Kommt man gar nicht (nicht mit Widerspruch und schon gar nicht mit der Kohle rüber) ist nach einigen fruchtlosen Beitreibungsversuchen auch stets Ruhe. Derartige Forderungen diese speziellen Art lösen sich im allgemeinen immer in sich selbst auf, wenn man nicht darauf reagiert.


----------



## Captain Picard (29 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



skydive schrieb:


> Sinn dieser Mahnungen ist die Einschüchterung der Betroffenen.


Die Erkenntnis wird hier im Forum schon seit über drei Jahren gepredigt. Schließlich ist diese Seite nur 
ein von hunderten, die mit Preisverschleierung arbeitet. Leider gibt  eben immer wieder Neulinge, die 
noch nicht dementsprechend informiert sind, sich einschüchtern lassen und damit den aufwändigen 
Lebenstil der Nutzlosseitenbetreiber finanzieren.


----------



## Bananensandwich (29 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Die sind witzig,

nach der 'Anmeldung' hab ich ja per Kontaktformular schon geschrieben dass ich das nicht akzeptiere etc.
Danach noch getelt weil die den Wiederruf ja abgelehnt haben.
Am 19. bekam ich dann ne Mail, mit einem Vordruck einer eidesstattlichen Erklärung, welche ich an die schicken solle damit ich nicht bezahlen muss.
Hab ich nicht gemacht, nur ein Richter darf mich zu soetwas auffordern.
Heute bekam ich dann die erste Mahnung,
mit dem Vermerk ich hätte die Rechnung vom 19. nicht bezahlt.
Am 19. gabs aber keine Rechnung sondern nur den Vordruck zur Erklärung.
Die Rechnung mit Datum 19.11 haben die dann einfach zusammen mit der Mahnung in einer email geschickt.
Wie dämlich sind die eigentlich?


----------



## Captain Picard (29 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Bananensandwich schrieb:


> Wie dämlich sind die eigentlich?


*Die * sind ( leider) überhaupt nicht dämlich. Frech aber nicht dämlich. Sie spekulieren (mit Erfolg) 
darauf, dass sich ca 10-20% der User dadurch einschüchtern lassen und bezahlen.


----------



## Bananensandwich (29 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Naja klar die kalkulieren das gut durch und scheinen ja auch genug erfolge zu haben.

Aber das man keine Rechnung schickt dann aber Direkt eine Mahnung und die Rechnung 10 Tage vordatiert in den Anhang packt ist eigentlich nur ein Zeugnis ihrer totalen unseriösität. Das meint ich mit dämlich


----------



## Captain Picard (29 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Bananensandwich schrieb:


> Aber das man keine Rechnung schickt dann aber Direkt eine Mahnung und die Rechnung 10 Tage vordatiert in den Anhang packt ist eigentlich nur ein Zeugnis ihrer totalen unseriösität.


Über die moralischen Qualitäten braucht man nichts  weiter zu sagen. In diesem 
Fall  haben  Mahnmüllprogrammierer Mist gebaut oder glaubst du das würde  einzeln manuell gemacht? 
Hier (wie bei allen Nutzlosseiten)  werden  Drohmüllmails zu zigtausenden verschickt.


----------



## neo57 (30 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

*Sie versuchen es echt weiter :scherzkeks:*
*Folgende Mail ging mir zu:*

[edit  ] 

*Auch hier könne sie mich mal am Abend besuchen*:sun:


----------



## well2808 (30 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo forenmitglied,

sollte man nicht alle software-anbieter darauf aufmerksam machen wer ihre software zum download zur verfügung stellt.
Ich hoffe nicht das dubiose webseiten im intersse der software-hersteller handeln.
Unternehmen wie adobe oder google sind bestimmt bereit ihre user zu unterstützen.


----------



## Captain Picard (30 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



well2808 schrieb:


> sollte man nicht alle software-anbieter darauf aufmerksam machen wer ihre software zum download zur verfügung stellt.


Ist allen betroffenen Unternehmen bekannt. Schleißlich geht dies Methode schon seit fast zwei  Jahren
mit dem Parallelunternehmen megadownloads. Bis heute  hat keins der Unternehmen  etwas dagegen unternommen.   


well2808 schrieb:


> Unternehmen wie ....oder google sind bestimmt bereit ihre user zu unterstützen.


Google  profitiert davon über die für Nutzlosanbieter geschaltete  Werbung. Google  interessiert das höchst wenig


----------



## shakemaster (30 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

am besten ist es wen man es einfach ignoriert ode ? die können einem eh nichts machen !


----------



## Zero (30 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ich bin leider auch auf diesen sehr dubiosen Anbieter hereingefallen.
Ich kann nur allen raten, nicht reagieren!! (siehe auch info videos auf youtube von Katzenjens)

Der einzige Fall in dem ihr was unternehmen müßt ist,
wenn ihr ein Schreiben vom AMTSGERICHT


----------



## Zero (30 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ich bin leider auch auf diesen sehr dubiosen Anbieter hereingefallen.
*Ich kann nur allen raten, nicht reagieren!! *
(siehe auch info videos auf youtube von Katzenjens)

Der einzige Fall in dem ihr was unternehmen müßt ist,
wenn ihr ein Schreiben vom AMTSGERICHT bekommt.

In dem Fall innerhalb von 14 Tagen gegen den Vollstreckungsbescheid
WIEDERSPRUCH einlegen!

Tut ihr dieses nicht wird die Vorderung Rechtswirksam und der Gläubiger (Nutzlosanbieter) erhält somit einen Titel gegen euch.

Schaut euch mal die Videos bei youtube an, links hier im Forum,
mich hat es sehr berruihgt was ich da gesehen und gehört habe.

MfG. Zero


----------



## spacereiner (30 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> Der einzige Fall in dem ihr was unternehmen müßt ist,
> wenn ihr ein Schreiben vom AMTSGERICHT bekommt.


 
Es wird nie ein Mahnbescheid vom Gericht kommen:smile:


----------



## Belle (30 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Zero schrieb:


> In dem Fall innerhalb von 14 Tagen gegen den Vollstreckungsbescheid
> WIEDERSPRUCH einlegen!


 
...du meinst zwar den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid, gegen den Widerspruch eingelegt werden muß, tut mans nicht, ergeht erst dann ein Vollstrekungsbescheid :smile:, aber es wird nicht einmal zum gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid kommen, da bin ich mir zwischenzeitlich sicher.

Blöde von mir war, dass ich auf die Rechnungsmail überhaupt reagiert habe, diese Mail  landete direkt im Posteingangordner.
Während auf mein Fax und mein Einschreiben m.Rückschein die standatisierte Mail im Spamverdachtsordner landete. Diesen Ordner lösche ich jeweils ungelesen.
Wie gesagt, die 4,75€ für das Einschreiben ärgern mich, aber vielleicht schicke ich ja an den Nutzlosanbieter eine Rechnung für Kosten und Zeitaufwand nebst anschließenden Mahnungen :-p

mfg


----------



## Regina1961 (30 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Könnte man den Gewinn derartiger Nutzlosbriefeschreiber nicht schmälern, indem man ihre eigenen Briefe nimmt, sie in einen Briefumschlag steckt und mit "Portokosten zahlt der Empfänger" an sie selbst zurückschickt? Die müßten dann doch das Porto übernehmen. 
Regina


----------



## Belle (30 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Regina1961 schrieb:


> ..., indem man ihre eigenen Briefe nimmt, sie in einen Briefumschlag steckt und mit "Portokosten zahlt der Empfänger"
> Regina


 
...nun bisher habe ich noch keinen Brief durch die Gelbe Post bekommen, würde diesen mit Vermerk "An Absender zurück" in den gelben Kasten werfen. Briefe mit "Porto zahlt Empfänger" werden vermutlich nicht angenommen, auch wenn kein Absender auf den Umschlag stehen würde, dann würde die Post den Brief öffnen, um ihn zurückschicken zu können (darf die Post) und hier würde ja deine Anschrift auftauchen. Dann  sollte hier keine Anschift hervorgehen nur das Aktenzeichen des Nutzlosanbieters, ja dann ...letztlich wandert dein Brief in den Müll, beim Nutzlosanbieter oder bei der Post :-p

mfg


----------



## Canis (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Anscheinend brauchen die meine Kohle. Von der Rechnung über Mahnungen zu Herrn Olaf hat es knapp vier Wochen gedauert.


----------



## Bergmann (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de, Kontaktaufnahme nicht möglich*



Tommy schrieb:


> Bin wie so viele auch bei opendownload.de gelandet und habe mich angemeldet.Nachdem ich eine Rechnung pereMail erhalten habe,habe ich diesen Betrag (96€) noch am gleichen Tag überwiesen.
> Danch habe ich erst über den möglichen Betrug bei Ihnen hir gelesen.
> Habe meine Überweisung am nächsten Werktag auf Bank wiederufen.
> Habe eine eMail an Rechnungsabsender mit wiederruf auf Vertrag gesendet,kam aber als nicht zustellbar zurück!mit Hinweiss doch das Kontaktformular zu verwenden.Diesen funktionirt aber nicht weder mit meiner Kundennr.oder Rechnungsnr.
> ...



Also was Du jetzt ganz konkret machen sollst kann ich Dir nicht sagen (darf ich glaube ich auch gar nicht, oder gilt das nur für Juristen?), aber ich kann Dir sagen was ich gemacht habe.
Ich habe dem angeblichen Vertrag *einmal *widersprochen (mittlerweile habe ich gelernt, dass auch das schon überflüssig war) und dann nur noch die netten Mahnungen (3) und Inkassoschreiben (4) gesammelt. Wenn wir Besuch haben gebe ich manchmal ein bisschen damit an, spiele so den Coolen . Weil wenn die das ernst meinen würden, währe ich doch längst vor Gericht, die wollen nur spielen.:scherzkeks:
Ein bisschen Zeit nehmen und die guten Hinweise hier lesen, dann machst Du das bestimmt genauso.


----------



## heckinho1894 (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Können die mich Theoretisch wegen Urkundenfälschung anzeigen? Da ich minderjährig bin, habe ich ein Falsches Geburtsdatum eingegeben...


----------



## jherbergs (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hi,
ich bin auch betroffen habe bis heute nicht gezahlt, und werde auch nicht zahlen. Die Rechnung und die erste Mahnung kam per Mail und dann ein Brief von einem Rechtsanwalt  ( [ edit] ) der hat nur schlechte kritiken im Internet. Auch hier werde ich nicht zahlen. Einen Brief von mir konnte auch nach drei Versuchen nicht zugestellt werden. Adresse unbekannt oder verzogen.
MFG
Jherbergs


----------



## Marco73 (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe mich heute aus reiner Interesse angemeldet und Verfolge die ganzen Beiträge, die auch schon länger zurückliegen. Aber man stellt fest, die Beiträge wiederholen sich sehr oft, auch die Antworten, aber keiner Schreibt mal, wie es bei dem jenigen ausgegangen ist. Ich bin leider selbst Opfer geworden:wall:, weil wie es halt so ist, es ging mir nicht schnell genug und ich rechts den Beitragssatz auf dieser Seite nicht gesehen habe, weil dort ein Fenster offen war mit einer Aktualisierung für Adobe nach kauf einens neuen Laptops. Meiner Meinung her lasse ich es drauf ankommen, ich habe 2 mal vom Widerrufsrecht gebrauch gemacht, auch wenn man hier ein Häckchen reingemacht hat, das dies nicht geht. 
-----> Keine Reaktion seitens Opendownload. 

Stattdessen bekomme ich heute eine Mahnung. Ich lasse es gerne drauf ankommen, habe wieder geantwortet und gedroht, rechtl. Schritte einzuleiten, das ich möglichkeiten habe die Presse einzuschalten, bis hin zu einer Anzeige, wenn die Drohungen aussprechen habe ich auch ein Recht dazu, obs was bringt sei dahingestellt:-p

Man sollte mal die Überlegung treffen, um wirklich was zu Unternehmen, sich viell. mit mehren Leuten zusammenschließen und gemeinsam gegen Klagen. Anders hat es Opendownload nicht verdient.

Im nachhinein ist man immer Schlauer, wer genau ließt dem dürfte das nicht passieren.......... oder ein Häckchen reinmachen ist ganz schön blöd ......etc. Wie der Name schon sagt "Internetfalle". Wenn es so eindeutig wäre würde ja keiner reinfallen und denke weniger das dies was mit Dummheit oder Blödheit zu tun hat.

Aufjeden Fall werde ich Euch mal auf dem Laufenden halten wie e dann weitergeht oder wie es zumindest ausgegnagen ist. 

Grüße an alle
Marco:scherzkeks:


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Marco73 schrieb:


> Man sollte mal die Überlegung treffen, um wirklich was zu Unternehmen, sich viell. mit mehren Leuten zusammenschließen und gemeinsam gegen Klagen.


Zum 1376. Mal: In Deutschland  gibt es keine Sammelklage, 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html
Hammelplagen schon eher...


----------



## lupa (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ja, Marco, es ist so, es ist alles zu diesemThema gesagt. Und du hast auch alles gelesen. 
Dann müsstest du auch in mehreren Beiträgen gelesen haben, dass es in unserem Land keine Sammelklagen gibt.
Lass doch die Rechtsanwälte Drohbriefe schreiben so viel sie wollen  und lehne dich entspannt zurück.
Genieße die Vorweihnachtszeit!

lupa


----------



## Marco73 (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Zum 1376. Mal: In Deutschland gibt es keine Sammelklage,
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html
> Hammelplagen schon eher...


 
na und wenn Du es zum 8000 mal erwähnst. Ich rede hier nicht von einer Sammelklage, wie Du es so schön erwähnst sondern es gibt auch die Möglichkeit einer (wenn wir schon beim Thema sind) "Musterklage" bei denen sich die Betroffenen zusammenschließen.


----------



## jupp11 (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Wie du das nennst ist völlig wurscht.   Wenn überhaupt geht es nur über Verbraucherzentralen.


----------



## daevas (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo Leute auch mir ist der mist vor 2 TAgen passiert hab heute die Rechnung bekommen :unzufrieden: schön blöd 

So weit so gut hab ich alles gelesen nur eine wichtige frage beantwortet sich mir nicht ... 

Ich stecke mitten in einem Insolvenzverfahren und dort kann mich sowas schnell den Kopf kosten sprich das Insolvenzverfahren kann dadurch eingestellt werden wenn eine Geldsache vor Gericht kommt.

Wie verhalte ich mich jetzt richtig ???? :wall: 

Einspruch ja oder nein 
Meinem Insoanwalt bescheid geben ??
Ich weiss net mehr weiter und bin fertig mit den nerven, aber das Geld will ich denen net umbedingt in den Rachen werfen.

Meine richtige Addresse haben sie net nur vor und nachnamen  und gebutsdatum. Achja und meine IP addy und meinen Internetprovider 

Hier füge ich das mal ein was da stand werde aber IP und provider durch XXX ersetzten:

Ihre IP-Adresse XXX haben wir bei der Anmeldung
(genauer Zeitpunkt: 29.11.2008, 21:31:03 Uhr) gespeichert. Es ist dadurch möglich über
den verwendeten Provider XXX den Verursacher der Anmeldung zu ermitteln.

Ok ich schätze mal ihr habt das jetzt ur oft durchgekaut aber  durch mein Inso verfahren bräucht ich jetzt echt mal wichtigen rat 

Danke im vorraus  Daevas


----------



## daevas (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ach da fällt mir noch ein ich habe den Aktivierungslink nicht benutzt mich also nie auf der Seite eingeloggt.


----------



## ruz70 (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo!

Ich habe vor 2 Wochen auch mit Fake Data angemeldet. Ich habe nicht die Datei auf der rechten Seite gelessen. 

Ich habe auch eine Rechnung und ein zweites Email bekommen. Es ist die Rechnung von 96€ und eine Mahnung von 3€. Ich möchte wissen, was passiert wenn man zwischen den 2. Zeitraum die Rechnung nicht bezahlt?

Jemand hat es bezahlt? Was passiert wenn ich noch nicht bezahle? Ich bin Ausländer und verstehe nicht sehr gut Deutsch.

Danke!


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



daevas schrieb:


> Hier füge ich das mal ein was da stand werde aber IP und provider durch XXX ersetzten:
> 
> Ihre IP-Adresse XXX haben wir bei der Anmeldung
> (genauer Zeitpunkt: 29.11.2008, 21:31:03 Uhr) gespeichert. Es ist dadurch möglich über
> den verwendeten Provider XXX den Verursacher der Anmeldung zu ermitteln.



du hast Recht, das ist schon zigmal besprochen worden,    aber extra nochmal  für dich 


IP-Adresse nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger | Augsblog.de
Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



ruz70 schrieb:


> Jemand hat es bezahlt?


Die  die sich einschüchtern lassen


ruz70 schrieb:


> Was passiert wenn ich noch nicht bezahle?


mehr Mahnungsmüll


----------



## ~*Animam debet*~ (1 Dezember 2008)

*Opendownload hat sich gemeldet*

Halli Hallo!Ich bin neu hier im Forum und wenn das Thema schon ausgelutscht ist,dann bitte ich inständig um Verzeihung ^^

Ich bin auch in die opendownload Falle getappt und hab mich dort angemeldet,weil bei der Software stand, dass es eine Freeware sein soll ,wars aber im Endeffekt nich .
Ich habe denen dann auf die Rechnung einen Brief geschrieben (war ein Musterbrief ).

Jetzt kam diese Antwort zurück:

Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,

wir haben den Aktivierungslink und die Zugangsdaten an Ihre E-Mailadresse
geschickt. Diesen Aktivierungslink haben Sie bestätigt. Daher haben Sie
nachweislich den Zugang genutzt. Sie sind einen rechtsbindenden Vertrag
eingegangen.

Des Weiteren haben Sie die AGB, Datenschutzerklärung und den Verzicht auf das
Widerrufsrecht akzeptiert. 
Durch den Verzicht auf das Widerrufsrecht haben Sie nicht mehr die Möglichkeit
Ihren Vertrag zu widerrufen, Rechtsgrundlage hierfür ist § 312d Abs.3 Nr.2
BGB. Die Dienstleistung beginnt sofort nach Anmeldung.

Bitte begleichen Sie daher die 99€ innerhalb der Frist. Sollten Sie erneut der
Zahlung dennoch nicht nachkommen, müssen Sie mit einem Schreiben unseres
Rechtsanwaltes rechnen, wodurch Ihnen nochmals weitere Kosten entstehen.

Bitte geben Sie als Verwendungszweck auf jeden Fall Ihre Rechnungs- und
Kundennummer an, damit wir Ihre Zahlung korrekt zuordnen können.


Was mach ich denn jetzt? Soll ich nochmal einen Brief dahin schicken?! 
Des Prob ist, dass ich Studentin bin und das auf keinen Fall zahlen könnte :wall:
-.-

Danke schonmal im Voraus für die Antworten!
Und srry nochmal wenn das Thema schon zig mal kam :roll:


----------



## webwatcher (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Opendownload hat sich gemeldet*



~*Animam debet*~ schrieb:


> und wenn das Thema schon ausgelutscht ist,


ist es 
http://wiki.computerbetrug.de/index.php/Me_too
alle Hinweise stehen   im Feld oben über dem Thread 

bitte nicht immer wieder schon x-mal Gesagtes nochmal posten

http://wiki.computerbetrug.de/index.php/Me_too


----------



## Swordmaster (3 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo zusammen.

Auch ich bin auf Opendownload reingefallen. Ich wollte auch einen DivX-Codec runterladen. Bei der Anmeldung habe ich aber nur die E-Mail Adresse wahrheitsgetreu angegeben. Ich wollte gerne wissen, ob bereits Leute Post bvom Herrn Anwalt oder Inkassobüro bekommen haben, die die Daten nicht wahrheitsgetreu angegeben haben, oder ob die bereits erfolgreich eine Adresse via IP durchgebracht haben.

Ich bedanke mich schon im Voraus.

(Ich habe nun 77 Seiten diese Threads durchgelesen und es kamen immer nur schwammige Antworten auf solche Fragen...


----------



## spacereiner (3 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Na ja,jeder der nicht bezahlt hat,ob falsche Daten oder nicht,hat Post vom Inkassobüro bekommen

Mit einer IP können die nichts anfangen:-p


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Swordmaster schrieb:


> oder ob die bereits erfolgreich eine Adresse via IP durchgebracht haben.


wie sollten sie. In Deutschland jedenfalls nicht. Keiner der Nutzlosanbieter möchte  
Bekanntschaft mit der Sta machen. 
IP-Adresse nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger | Augsblog.de
Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de


Swordmaster schrieb:


> es kamen immer nur schwammige Antworten auf solche Fragen...


was ist daran schwammig?


----------



## Swordmaster (3 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



spacereiner schrieb:


> Na ja,jeder der nicht bezahlt hat,ob falsche Daten oder nicht,hat Post vom Inkassobüro bekommen


 

Wie darf ich denn das verstehen. :-D

Weil, wenn die via _IP_ gar nicht erst versuchen meine richtige Adresse herauszufinden, werde ich eh alle Mails von denen direkt und ungelesen in den Müll leiten...

Komme übrigens aus der Schweiz.


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Dann müssten die Dich nach Schweizer Recht verklagen. Was m.W. fast noch schwieriger ist, als in Deutschland. Bei uns hat es lediglich drei Prozesse verschiedener "Anbieter" gegen Abzockopfer gegeben, die den angeblichen "Vertrag" angefochten haben. Alle drei Prozesse wurden von den Abzockern verloren.
Und das bei Hunderttausenden Betroffenen.
In der Schweiz versuchen die das offenbar erst gar nicht, Prozesse aus der Schweiz seitens deutscher Nutzlos-Anbieter sind zumindest mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## SeraSera (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo! :-D

Mein erster Beitrag in diesem Forum und ich hoffe ich versau's mir nicht
gleich mit euch allen. Verzeiht mir wenn ich in den 95 Seiten meine Frage
überlesen habe .. habs mehr überflogen..

Bei mir war es eben auch *opendownload.de* und wie alle anderen habe nun
auch ich eine Rechnung bekommen. Allerdings habe ich mich auch mit 
falschem Namen angemeldet. Gesehen hab ich den Preis aber nicht und ich 
wusste auch nicht das ich etwas zahlen musste. :wall:

Zu meiner Frage..

Wenn ich nun auf die Rechnung mit einem Musterbrief antworte.. bzw 
E-Mail.. unter das "Mit freundlichen Grüßen".. Darf ich dort den namen 
schreiben den ich bei der Anmeldung angegeben habe? Oder ist das 
irgendwie verboten? 

Und wenn ich mich nun mit dieser falschen Adresse angemeldet habe und es 
nun wirklich zu einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid kommen sollte.. Erreicht 
dieser mich dann überhaupt?

Vielen dank für eure Antworten und noch einmal..
Entschuldigung falls ich etwas überlesen habe^^;

vlg SeraSera


----------



## voyager (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Du darfst ganz gelassen bleiben, den Musterbrief kannst du dir auch sparen.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



SeraSera schrieb:


> Wenn ich nun auf die Rechnung mit einem Musterbrief antworte.. bzw


Zur Frage, ob man überhaupt Brieffreundschaften mit Nutzlosanbietern  pflegen sollte:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


SeraSera schrieb:


> und es
> nun wirklich zu einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid kommen sollte.. Erreicht
> dieser mich dann überhaupt?


Machst  du dir ständig darüber Gedanken, ob dich ein Blitz trifft? 
 Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür ist wesentlich größer.


----------



## Homer212 (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo,
bin auch gerde drauf reingefallen. Ich wollte meinen Divx Player aktualisieren. Adresse, Name und email Adresse waren falsch, auch den Aktivierungslink habe ich nicht bestätigt - hab ja natürlich die email Adresse nicht. Letztenendes haben sie nur meine Ip. Wie nervös muss ich denn sein? Schonmal danke.


----------



## Homer212 (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ach ja, einfach einen Widerruf abschicken möchte ich auch nicht - hab darauf ja auch "verzichtet" .- da sie dann meine Adresse bekämen.


----------



## wahlhesse (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Homer212 schrieb:


> Letztenendes haben sie nur meine Ip. Wie nervös muss ich denn sein? Schonmal danke.


Warum solltest Du nervös werden? 
Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de

Nicht dass Du traurig wirst, dass Du nie wieder etwas von denen hörst...:scherzkeks:

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Homer212 (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Warum solltest Du nervös werden?
> Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de
> 
> Nicht dass Du traurig wirst, dass Du nie wieder etwas von denen hörst...:scherzkeks:
> ...



Na ja, irgendwie ist es ja doch erschreckend wie gläsern man im Internet ist. Ein Besuch auf meineip und schon wurde der Ort in dem ich lebe angezeigt. Bleibt ja auch die häufig gemachte Befürchtung, dass der Provider Daten weitergibt, auch wenn das wohl nicht sehr wahrscheinlich ist, oder das die über die IP die wirklichen Daten zusammenkriegen. Wäre  eine Internet-Anonymisierungssoftware eigentlich eine gute Idee? 

Bin übrigens wie andere auch über kino.to auf den Link gekommen. Auch wenns meine Dummheit war, der Bruder meiner Freundin, der mir die Seite empfohlen hat, kriegt am Wochenende Hosenwasser!

Danke,

GezwungenNRWler


----------



## Homer212 (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hab den Artikel gerade gelesen. War sehr hilfreich - habe wirklich keine Ahnung vom Internet


----------



## RacMac (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ich hab auch nach längerer zeit ma wieder meine e-mails durchgeguckt und habe in meinem spam ordner eine mail gefunden mit einer mahnung von 99€ wegen einer registrierung auf opendownload.de zu zahlen ... allerdings kann ich mich auch nicht erinnern überhuapt je auf der seite gewesen zu sein und auch nicht an irgendwelche bestätigungsmails für eine anmeldung oder eine 1. zahlungsaufforderung, da sich sowas auch nie löschen würde ...  Drohen jetzt auch mit der IP-Adresse und so. :-?
Am besten also garnicht darauf reagieren weil die eh nichts machen können oder was meint ihr?


----------



## RacMac (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Achso und diese Mahnungsfrist ist jetzt auch schon seit dem 25.11. abgelaufen ... :-?


----------



## WilliM (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Mir ist es folgendermaßen ergangen.

Am 1. November suchte ich eine downloadquelle für ein officeprogramme. Irgendwie bin ich auf opendownload.de geraten. Auf der Eingangsseite werden einige Programme angeboten, die kostenlos im Internet erhältlich sind. Über Kosten stand natürlich nichts drauf.

Da ich ein bestimmtes Programm herunter laden wollte, klickte ich es an. Ich wurde auf eine andere Seite weitergeleitet, und dann noch auf eine Seite, auf der ich mich registrieren konnte.

Ich begann mit dem Ausfüllen des Registrierungsformulars und entdeckte, nach dem ich das Formular schon weitestgehend ausgefüllt hatte, das Kleingedruckte mit den Kosten. Darauf hatte ich jedoch keine Lust und brach die Registrierung ab.

Das Programm ladete ich mir dann von einer anderen Quelle herunter.

Am gleichen Tag noch fand ich im Spam-Ordner eine Mail. 

Hier ein Screenshot des kompletten Inhaltes:

Bild 1 im Anhang

Heute habe ich aus bestimmten Gründen mir den erweiteren Header des Absender angeschaut. Dies hier wurde angezeigt:

Bild 2 im Anhang
Sehen Sie, was ich sehe? Also, ich sehe nichts. Vielleicht hängt es ja auch an meinen Augen.

Heute bekam ich per Post eine Mahnung von einem Rechtsanwalt O.T. aus Osnabrück. Er schreibt u. a.:

trotz Fälligkeit und Mahnung haben Sie die oben genannte Forderung bisher nicht ausgeglichen. Namens und in Vollmacht der Content Services Limited habe ich Sie daher aufzufordern, den nachstehend bezifferten Gesamtbetrag bis zum 13.12.2008 (hier eingehend) auszugleichen.....
Eine Drohung mit Gericht ist auch noch dabei.

Ich habe mir deshalb den Spamordner nochmals angeschaut, und ich fand sogar die Rechnung. Eine Mahnung hatte ich weder über Mail noch über Briefpost erhalten.

Und in meinen Spamordner schau ich noch lange nicht täglich rein.

Ich habe umgehend einen mir bekannten Rechtsanwalt angerufen. Am Montag habe ich Termin bei ihm. Der Anwalt der Gegenseite ist ihm gut bekannt, aus anderen Internetsachen. 

Die Mail vom 1. November ohne jeglichen Inhalt ist wohl nur ein Test gewesen, ob die von mir angegebene E-Mail-Adresse korrekt war. Aber wie unterdrückt man die Anzeige des Headerkopfes? Das riecht mir verdammt nach B... .


----------



## Bergmann (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Willi, Sie haben eine gute Nase.:scherzkeks:
Glückauf vom Bergmann


----------



## spacereiner (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> Am besten also garnicht darauf reagieren weil die eh nichts machen können oder was meint ihr?


 
Die Antwort haste Dir gerade seber gegeben


----------



## spacereiner (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ach so,nochwas

Warum habt ihr eigentlich alle so panische Angst vor gespeicherten Ip Adressen

Mit einer Ip kann ein Nutzlosanbieter absolut nichts anfangen.Die dazugehörenden persönlichen Daten des Users werden nur bei schweren Straftaten und nur auf richterlichen Erlass herrausgegeben

Von mir aus können die sich meine Ip einrahmen und an die Wand hängen:-p

Leute lasst euch doch nicht von diesem Gefasel in den Mails der Nutzlosanbieter verrückt machen

Die können euch absolut garnichts


----------



## RacMac (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

ok danke für die schnellen antworten :-D


----------



## alex1973 (4 Dezember 2008)

*kennt jemand den rechtsanwalt [...]??*

hab heut (gleich zwei briefe) post von [...] erhalten... hab die post nicht geöffnet und gleich zurück zur post gebracht und annahme verweigert. hat irgend wer von euch schon mit diesem typen zu tun gehabt? scheint typisch für diesen herrn zu sein - hab mal im internet ein bißchen geforscht!!
würde mich auf antworten freuen 

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## alex1973 (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

teltarif.de News: Projekt Nachbarschaftspost: Bei Mahnung nicht zahlen

Internet zustande kommt.


----------



## alex1973 (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

[ edit]


----------



## Mauli789 (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo,

bin leider auch auf Opendownload reingefallen, weil ich mir die neueste Version von DivX laden wollte die es ja überall kostenlos gibt.
habe dann auf mein wiederrufsrecht gepocht und geschrieben bekommen, dass mein vertrag zum 26.11.2010 gekündigt wird.

haben anschließend wieder geantwortet mit ein paar paragraphen die mir einer der Jura studiert gesagt hat und wieder ne email bekommen, dass ich zahlen soll!

ich wollte nun fragen ob es etwas ausmacht, wenn ich auf dieser Seite Downloads getätigt habe (es waren insgesamt 5 Dateien, die ich runtergeladen habe), weil ich darüber bisher nichts gelesen habe?

Und soll ich jetzt am besten einfach nicht mehr antworten, falls sie schreiben?
Ich habe leider auch meine richtige adresse angegeben und auch auf die Dubiosen Anwaltsbriefe nicht reagieren oder?

Ich danke schon jetzt!

Christoph


----------



## MisterPlaysi (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Moin,
bin auch drauf reingefallen und muss 96euro zahlen.Allerdings hab ich hier keinen ähnlichen Fall gefunden:

Ich bin 16,habe alle Angaben FALSCH gemacht ausser meiner Mail.Das erste was ich gemacht habe war,die Adresse bei meinem Mailanwender eben falsch zu fälschen.Ich habe mich dazu Entschlossen nicht auf diese Mails zuantworten und natürlich nicht zu zahlen.

Mein Problem:
1.Ich habe Angst,dass die Kosten durch nicht zahlen höher werden und ich,wenn der evttl. Kläger recht bekommen würde, noch mehr zahlen müsste???

2.Die Adresse,die ich angegeben habe gibt es (gleicher Ort).Wenn die Bewohner dieser Adresse auf das Schreiben antworten und eidesstaatlich (?) erklären,dass sie es nicht waren.Muss ich dann doch Angst haben,dass sie die IP-Adresse evtl. doch überprüfen DÜRFEN?


Ich habe die Aktivierungsmaial nicht aktiviert und keine Software runtergeladen und ICH SCHÄME mich,weil ich mich eig. gut im net und am PC auskenne und immer über andere Gelacht habe denen soetwas widerfahren ist.

Wie soll ich mich verhalten und sind meine Probleme,Probleme?

LG


----------



## spacereiner (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> Ich habe mich dazu Entschlossen nicht auf diese Mails zuantworten und natürlich nicht zu zahlen


 
Die Idee ist schon mal nicht schlecht



> wenn der evttl. Kläger recht bekommen würde


 
Wird er aber nicht,weil er nicht klagen wird



> Muss ich dann doch Angst haben,dass sie die IP-Adresse evtl. doch überprüfen DÜRFEN?


 
Nein,weil sie es nicht machen werden



> sind meine Probleme,Probleme?


 
Nein,genieß das Leben und freu Dich auf Weihnachen:-p


----------



## Jules23114 (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Alle schreiben immer, sie haben nie auf eine Mahn-email geantwortet und würden dies auch nicht. Kann man denn auf eine solche Mail antworten, wenn es einem gerade danach ist?:-p Oder funktioniert es aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht, oder schlimmer - schadet einem auch noch auf irgendeine Weise?


----------



## spacereiner (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> Oder funktioniert es aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht, oder schlimmer - schadet einem auch noch auf irgendeine Weise?


 

Warum sollte man auf Spam antworten:-?


----------



## dvill (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Jules23114 schrieb:


> Alle schreiben immer, sie haben nie auf eine Mahn-email geantwortet


Nach drei Jahren mit dem Einschüchterungsgewerbe und Hunderttausenden von Betroffenen ist das jedenfalls die erfolgreichste Antwort, um mit den Belästigungen durch schwachsinnige Mahndrohschreiben umzugehen.


----------



## Jules23114 (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Naja, liest das denn keiner (fals es ankommt)? Und wenn es keiner liest, bzw. gar nicht ankommt, wieso schreiben wir denen dann diese Widerrufsfloskeln. Soll das irgendeine rechtliche Absicherung sein? Sorry, falls blöde Frage, ich bin im Rechtssystem nicht so bewandert:roll:


----------



## dvill (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ich persönlich halte Widerspruchsschreiben gegen unaufgefordert eintreffenden Mailmüll für völlig schwachsinnig. Warum soll man persönliche Daten ohne Not in dubiose Hände liefern?


----------



## spacereiner (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> ich bin im Rechtssystem nicht so bewandert


 

Das ist der Grund warum sie diesen Müll schicken


----------



## dvill (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Für den sachgerechten Umgang mit unaufgefordert eintreffendem Mailmüll wird kein Rechtswissen benötigt. Unaufgefordert eintreffende Mails mit Dateianhängen sind immer brandgefährlich und niemals von seriösen Firmen. Mehr muss man nicht wissen.

Ernstzunehmende Firmen weisen sich mit ladungsfähiger Anschrift, mit den gesetzlichen Pflichtangaben und einem nachvollziehbaren Grund klar aus.

Der Rest ist Mailmüll.


----------



## Jules23114 (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Naja, was die sich in den Drohmails an rechtlichen Schritten alles aus den Fingern saugen wirkt für mich eher lächerlich und unglaubwürdig anstatt einschüchternd. Ist ja völlig überzogen, im ersten Mahnbrief bereits anzudeuten, einen Rechtsanwalt einzuschalten und anzudeuten, anhand der IP deren Benutzer ausfindig zu machen...:roll:


----------



## spacereiner (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> im ersten Mahnbrief bereits


 

Der Blödsinn steht doch schon in der Rechnung:-D


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Jules23114 schrieb:


> Naja, was die sich in den Drohmails an rechtlichen Schritten alles aus den Fingern saugen wirkt für mich eher lächerlich und unglaubwürdig anstatt einschüchternd.


leider nicht für über  10% der Betroffenen (nach Schätzungen der Verbraucherzentralen )

bei zigtausenden  Mahnmails läßt sich leicht die Höhe des "Weihnachtsgelds" ausrechnen


----------



## mucsquirrel (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

leider bin ich auch auf opendownload reingefallen und NATÜRLICH 
darf man widerrufen (Widerrufsrecht gemäß § 312 d BGB. Gemäß § 312 f BGB
darf von dieser Vorschrift nicht zum Nachteil des Kunden oder Verbrauchers
abgewichen werden!!) 
Info meines Anwalts- deswegen: per fax/ Einschreiben/Mail widerrufen und NICHTS bezahlen!

Gruss Isa
:smile:


----------



## webwatcher (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



mucsquirrel schrieb:


> Info meines Anwalts- deswegen: per fax/ Einschreiben/Mail widerrufen


Dein Anwalt sollte sich mal schlau machen. Mit  Nutzlosseiten scheint er noch keine  Erfahrung zu haben. Fortbildung schadet nie...

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## mucsquirrel (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

inwiefern liegt mein Anwalt falsch??


----------



## webwatcher (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ee wäre  bei seriösen Anbietern formal nicht falsch, ist aber in diesem Fall nicht empfehlenswert. 
Du solltest den Artikel lesen, insbesondere den letzten Absatz 


> Wichtig ist aber den Anbietern nicht auch noch durchs schreibseln die Datensätze zu verfeinern. Also nicht mehr Daten -insbesondere die Adresse rausrücken- als die Gegenseite eh schon hat. Vollständige Adressdatensätze in den falschen Händen führen nicht nur zu Belästigungen per Brief sondern könnten auch für weitere Projekte eingesetzt werden.


----------



## mucsquirrel (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

was würdest du in diesem fall empfehlen?


----------



## webwatcher (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Persönliche Empfehlungen  verbietet  das Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz. Lies den Thread und   die Informationen, zu denen die  Links führen,  die oben auf der Seite  stehen, dann sollte die Entscheidung sehr leicht (und angenehm ) ausfallen


----------



## mucsquirrel (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

@ webwatcher.
dann war ein Widerspruch per Mail ja gar nicht so falsch


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Falsch nicht, aber ob es überhaupt nötig wäre, hättest du in den Infos erfahren könen speziell den Videos von Katzenjens. Warum wird nur immer wieder dasselbe gefragt, ohne  sich  vorher zu informieren. Ist etwas frustrierend. Der Thread ist jetzt fast 1000 Postings lang und  auf jeder Seite wird dasselbe gefragt.


----------



## technofreak (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Der Thread ist jetzt fast 1000 Postings lang und  auf jeder Seite wird dasselbe gefragt.


und deswegen machen wir mal wieder eine  Pause 
*alle Hinweise stehen   im Feld oben über dem Thread *
bitte nicht immer wieder schon x-mal Gesagtes/Gefragtes  nochmal posten

Me too - Cb-Wiki


----------



## dumpy83 (6 Dezember 2008)

*OPENDOWNLOAD.de*

Hallo,

brauche dringend Hilfe. Ich war eben leider so blöde, mich bei opendownload.de anzumelden. Natürlich habe ich die AGB nicht gelesen und den Hinweis auf die Kosten übersehen.
Und es wird dort bei der Anmeldung auch vermerkt, dass ich auf mein Widerrufsrecht verzichte.

Muss ich die Rechnung zahlen wenn sie kommt? Was kann ich nun am besten machen, um da wider rauszukommen?

Hat jemand von Euch die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht?


Danke Euch!


----------



## webwatcher (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: OPENDOWNLOAD.de*



dumpy83 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht?



Schätzungsweise einige  zehntausend

Alle notwendigen Informationslinks  stehen oben  über dem Posting


----------



## dumpy83 (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Habe mir einige Postings hier angesehen.

Ich habe aber auf eine Frage keine Antwort gefunden:

ich habe eben die Mail von Opendownload bekommen, dass ich mich angemeldet habe. Sollte ich hierauf schon reagieren und den Vertragsabschluss bestreiten?

Oder erst dann reagieren, wenn die erste Rechnung kommt?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## wahlhesse (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ganz im ernst, Du hast die Seiten und die Tipps nicht wirklich gelesen, oder?
Oben auf jeder Seite ist ein Hinweisfeld, da stehen alle hilfreichen Links. Und auch dieser: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Also, lesen, verstehen und dann merken, dasss der ganze Kram Kasperltheater ohne weitere Folgen ist...

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## messiah666 (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo allerseits.

Habe die erste Mahnung von opendownload verstreichen lassen, haben sich jetzt schon über 2 Wochen net gemeldet. 

Habe mich unter komplett flaschen Daten registriert, was machen die nu? Melden die sich nicht, weil die das an nen Anwalt weitergegeben haben? Bin etwas besorgt, das der jetzt ne Anzeige gegen unbekannt macht und vieleicht dann doch gegen mich wegen Betrug ermittelt wird.,. Weiß zwar dass das unrealistisch is, aber trotzdem bin ich jetzt wo die net mehr drohen etwas besorgt? 

Wie gehen die jetzt weiter vor?

Messi


----------



## spacereiner (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> das der jetzt ne Anzeige gegen unbekannt macht


 

Macht er aber nicht




> Weiß zwar dass das unrealistisch is


 

Ist es auch




> Wie gehen die jetzt weiter vor




Die mahnen bis der Arzt kommt:-p




> gegen mich wegen Betrug ermittelt




Bei vermeintlichen Gratisangeboten falsche Daten angeben ist nicht strafbar


----------



## messiah666 (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Wird das denn vom Staatsanwalt geprüft? Also ich meine ob das ne Betrügerseite is oder nicht?

Ich frage mich halt nur warum die 2 Wochen nix haben von sich hören lassen..


----------



## spacereiner (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> Wird das denn vom Staatsanwalt geprüft? Also ich meine ob das ne B***** is oder nicht?


 
Was hat der Staatsanwalt damit zu tun?


Sei doch froh dass sie nicht mehr spamen


----------



## messiah666 (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Na ja wenn die Anzeige erstatten, dann muss ja ein staatsanwalt die eRmittlung übernehmen, weil nur der kann die richtigen Daten ermitteln, die können ja wohl kaum beim Provider anrufen oder anschreiben. 

Meinetwegen brauchen die sich net zu melden, nur die scheinen ja gerade irgendwas zu machen, sonst würden sie ja spammen oder? Das beunruhigt mich halt..

Messi


----------



## spacereiner (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> wenn die Anzeige erstatten


 

Wenn das Wörtchen wenn nicht wär,dann wär mein Vater Millionär

Haben sie noch nie gemacht und werden sie auch nie machen


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ja wo sitzen sie denn???
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/254540-post384.html


> ..Sehr geehrter Herr ....
> wie Sie bereits richtig erkannt haben, ist die benannte Firma nach polizeilicher Feststellung an o.g. Anschrift nicht existent (Briefkastenfirma). Die Staatsanwaltschaft Mannheim erkennt aufgrund dieser Kenntnis die Anschrift daher nicht als mutmaßlichen Tatort an. Hier auflaufende Anzeigen werden deshalb an die für den Wohnsitz des Anzeigenerstatters zuständige Polizeidienststelle übersandt/zurückgesandt zur Bearbeitung in eigener Zuständigkeit. Wie von Ihnen geschildert, kann man sehr leicht dazu kommen, unbeabsichtigt einen Vertrag zu schließen. In diesem Falle ist eine Betrugshandlung nicht zu unterstellen. Die Staatsanwaltschaft Mannheim hat daher, wegen der Möglichkeit eines unbeabsichtigten Vertragsabschlusses, sämtliche bisherige Verfahren eingestellt und lehnt, wie bereits erwähnt, die Übernahme weiterer Ermittlungsverfahren ab. Sehr geehrter Herr .... Natürlich steht Ihnen die Anzeigenerstattung frei. Aus den genannten Gründen bitte ich jedoch darum, unter Verweis auf meine Informationen, diese bei Ihrer örtlich zuständigen Polizei zu erstatten. Für eine Veröffentlichung dieser Verfahrensweise im Internet wäre ich Ihnen dankbar....


----------



## antonymous (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

hi, ich bin auch so dumm gewesen mich bei open download anzumelden und hab heute die email bekommen.

nun wie alle erstmal hab ich höllen angst bekommen...
habe einbischen im internet gesucht und bin auf euch gestoßen
habe ein bischen was durchgelesen und wieder beruhig

jedoch war ich dan leider so dumm und habe meine e-mail adresse gelöscht und habe nun wieder hölle panik das ich mich ddch stabar gemacht habe, weil es so aussehen könnte das ich dem anbieter schaden wollte

war das ein arg schlimmer fehler?
eine fage noch:
könen sie aus meiner IP adresse mein wohnrt bestimmen und mir briefe schicke?

ich habe imernoch panik :crys:

grüße


----------



## GCA_ (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

peace 

ist es überhaupt legal, Freeware gegen bezahlung irgendeiner art anzubieten? Ich habe bei microsoft-Trainsimulator-Freeware oft gelesen, dass die einbindung und/oder anschliessende Weitergabe nur durch ausdrückliches & schriftliches Einverständnis des Autors erlaubt ist und dass die kostenpflichtige weitergabe ganz Verboten sei. 
Ich habe irgend einen player gedownloaded, den man auf seiner Startsite als Freeware bekommt.


----------



## wahlhesse (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



antonymous schrieb:


> jedoch war ich dan leider so dumm und habe meine e-mail adresse gelöscht und habe nun wieder hölle panik das ich mich ddch stabar gemacht habe, weil es so aussehen könnte das ich dem anbieter schaden wollte


Bitte die Links oben auf dieser Seite lesen, dann sollte klar sein, dass Du sicherlich nicht dumm warst .


antonymous schrieb:


> war das ein arg schlimmer fehler?


Im Gegenteil... 
Zu Deiner letzten Frage, hier die Antwort:
Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Aber alle Tipps stehen oben auf dieser Seite, brauchst nur bis nach oben zurückscrollen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Zoppo (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Also ich habe eine Mahnun per Email und eine Mahnung per Post bekommen. Die letze Mahnung die ich bekommen habe ist aber schon 1 Monat her. HAt irgendjemand schon ne 3te Mahnung bekommen?

mfg


----------



## KatzenHai (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

... was würde ein "ja" für dich bedeuten?
... was ein "nein" ??


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Wenn in China ein Sack Reis umfällt ist genau so bedeutsam


----------



## Canis (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Jules23114 schrieb:


> Alle schreiben immer, sie haben nie auf eine Mahn-email geantwortet und würden dies auch nicht. Kann man denn auf eine solche Mail antworten, wenn es einem gerade danach ist?:-p Oder funktioniert es aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht, oder schlimmer - schadet einem auch noch auf irgendeine Weise?


 
Also ich habe mal, aus Spaß, auf eine Mail geantwortet. Ich habe nie eine Antwort bekommen, sondern nur eine weitere Mahnung. Es werden also vom Gegenüber keine Mails gelesen. Warum also nochmals schreiben?
Da mache ich lieber was Wichtiges ... mit dem Hund spielen!


----------



## webwatcher (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Canis schrieb:


> Es werden also vom Gegenüber keine Mails gelesen.


Mahnmüllmailroboter  lesen nicht


----------



## RoFl_xD (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hi Leute,
bin 15 Jahre alt verstehe noch nict so viel davon!
hatte keine zeit 101 seiten zu lesen , die beiträge hab ich aber gelesen
habe eine frage!
ich hab mich mit meinen echten daten angemeldet
und hab auch mne rechnung bekommen , is ja klar! aber ich möchte mienen eltern nichts davon sagen , wie verhalte ich mich jetzt weiter , wie gesagt ale daten stimmen übeiein!
DANKe für eure hilfe schonmal!
MFG


----------



## sascha (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> hatte keine zeit 101 seiten zu lesen



Dann nimm sie dir. Es lohnt sich wirklich :-D Ansonsten lohnt es sich auch, die oben angebracht Links zu lesen. Da steht nämlich auch die Antwort auf deine Frage drin.


----------



## webwatcher (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



RoFl_xD schrieb:


> aber ich möchte mienen eltern nichts davon sagen , wie verhalte ich mich jetzt weiter ,


Da wirst du nicht drum herumkommen, es ihnen  zu beichten. Zeig denen die Ratschläge, 
 die du über die Links oben  aufrufen kannst.

Illegale Ratschläge gibt es hier nicht


----------



## RoFl_xD (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden haben können die mir nichts... 
aber ich sehe hier 2 verschiedene ansichten beschrieben , bei der einen soll ich bis nach dem richterlichen warnschreiben nichts machen , bei der anderen soll ich gleich schon wiederspruch einlegen! aber sobald ich auf etwas von denen per post antworte wissen die doch das es mich gibt! sonst könnte ich ja irgendwas angegeben haben... oder sehe ich das falsch?

unteranderem drohen sie mir mit einer anzeige , wenn ich falsche geburtsdaten angegeben habe! und das habe ich nunmal! kann dadurch etwas passieren! tut mir leid falls ich euch in irgendeiner weise belästige , es geht mir nur ziemlich nach! und ja danke schonmal für eure hilfe! 

PS: tolle seite! ist sehr nützlich!

MFG
RoFl_xD :-?


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



RoFl_xD schrieb:


> aber ich sehe hier 2 verschiedene ansichten beschrieben ,


es gibt keine Patentlösung: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html



RoFl_xD schrieb:


> bei der einen soll ich bis nach dem richterlichen warnschreiben nichts machen


was du vermutlich meinst. ist ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit 
den zu erleben,  ist erheblich geringer als vom  Blitz getroffen zu werden.


----------



## wallibi (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Auch unser Sohn hat den Link angeklickt und nicht gesehen, das dort bezahlt werden muss. Was hat es bei euch denn so weiter gegeben? Eine Mahnung bekamen wir schon per Mail. Über Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Danke und Gruß Wally


----------



## webwatcher (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Alle notwendigen Information stehen unter den obenstehenden Links 

Persönliche  Rechtsberatung ist auf Grund des Rechtsdienstleistunggesetz verboten


----------



## wallibi (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ok. Ich bin nicht so firm mit Internet. Aber das mit dem Link kriege ich hin. Danke dir.


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



wallibi schrieb:


> Was hat es bei euch denn so weiter gegeben? Eine Mahnung bekamen wir schon per Mail.


 Mahndrohmüll muß man locker sehen 

Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V.


----------



## RoFl_xD (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Canis schrieb:


> Also ich habe mal, aus Spaß, auf eine Mail geantwortet. Ich habe nie eine Antwort bekommen, sondern nur eine weitere Mahnung. Es werden also vom Gegenüber keine Mails gelesen. Warum also nochmals schreiben?
> Da mache ich lieber was Wichtiges ... mit dem Hund spielen!



habe mit einem anderen betroffenen und nem info lehrer gesprochen
der eine meinte er würde aufjedenfall via einschreiben etc antworten
der lehrer jedoch meinte er würde auf keinen fall antworten , (Begründung , wenn man antwortet wissen sie das sie jemanden getroffen haben! und werden weitermachen!) nun meine aller letzte frage ^^ Was haltet ihr davon?
also von der letzten möglichkeit! oder seht ihr das wieder anders?
das ich mit einem einschreiben ein zeichen setzen soll.... 
sry tut mir leid ich steh grade prutalst auf´m schlauch , bin ein bissje neben kappe! warn derber rückschlag für mich :wall:

MFG


----------



## spacereiner (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> das ich mit einem einschreiben ein zeichen setzen soll


 


Und was soll das bringen:scherzkeks:

Das Teil wandert ungelesen in die runde Ablage,wenn es überhaupt angenommen bzw abgeholt wird


Das Geld kannste Dir sparen


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



RoFl_xD schrieb:


> der lehrer jedoch meinte er würde auf keinen fall antworten , (Begründung , wenn man antwortet wissen sie das sie jemanden getroffen haben! und werden weitermachen!)


Dein Lehrer ist ein cleverer Bursche, der voll in Sachen Nutzlosanbieter durchblickt! Er hat richtig erkannt, was Sache ist! Und unser Pizzabäcker aus Frankfurt wird wohl der Letzte sein, der einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid beantragen wird!


----------



## dvill (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



RoFl_xD schrieb:


> das ich mit einem einschreiben ein zeichen setzen soll....


Da waren schon andere Zeichen ohne Auswirkung: Abo-Fallen: Verbraucherschuetzer ueberprüfen weitere Anbieter:


> Bei einer Kundgebung demonstrierten am Mittwoch rund 20 Menschen gegen die Geschäftsmethoden des Unternehmens. Die Veranstaltung wurde von zwei Fernseh-Kamerateams begleitet. Die Beiträge sind einem Bericht von Echo-Online zufolge voraussichtlich am heutigen Donnerstag im Hessischen Fernsehen in der Sendung „Mex“ (21.10 Uhr) und in Sat1 in der Sendung „Akte 06/15“ (22.15 Uhr) zu sehen.


Für die Massenbelästigung mit schwachsinnigen Mahndrohschreiben gibt es auch eine massenhaft richtige Antwort.


----------



## mara (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin leider auch auf opendowload.de reingefallen.
Ich habe es meinen Eltern bereits erzählt.
Nun habe ich ein Problem: Ich bin minderjährig und habe ein falsches Alter angegeben (bzw. das meines großen Bruders).
Soll ich das einfach außer Acht lassen und trotzdem nicht antworten?
Ich habe nämlich in diesem Thread bereits gelesen, dass eine Mutter an opendownload.de geschrieben hat, dass ihr Sohn minderjährig ist und dieser Vertrag deshalb als nicht gültig angesehen wird. 
???
Ich bitte um Antwort!

Liebe Grüße,
Mara


----------



## spacereiner (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> Ich habe nämlich in diesem Thread bereits gelesen, dass eine Mutter an opendownload.de geschrieben hat, dass ihr Sohn minderjährig ist und dieser Vertrag deshalb als nicht gültig angesehen wird.


 
Die müssen beweisen dass man minerjährig ist,nicht umgekehrt


Auf keinen Fall da irgendwelche Geburtsurkunden oder ähnliches hinschicken,dazu ist man nicht verpflichtet


Also ICH WÜRDE nichts machen,muss aber jeder selber wissen:smile:


----------



## mara (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Können die mir also nichts tun? 

Ich denke, ich werde erstmal auch nichts tun. Soweit ich das verstanden habe, haben die bei anderen ja auch nichts weiter überprüft, werden bei mir also auch nicht herausfinden, dass ich minderjährig bin. Hoffe ich...


----------



## holober (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ich kann nur allen raten, befolge und vertraue auf das was Du hier liest, bei mir hat es geholfen, ich habe einmal eine Mahnung von irgendeinem Anwalt erhalten, er hat mir eine Zahlungsfrist bis zum 16.11.08 gesetzt und seidem habe ich nichts mehr gehört::-D


----------



## Redspark (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Also, ich hatte auch über opendownload openoffice aufgespielt.
Nach dem ersten Schreck habe ich mich auf dieser Seite erst einmal beruhigt.
Ich hab also auf taub geschaltet, und mal die Dinge auf mich zukommen lassen.
Im dritten Mahnbescheid eines Rechtsanwaltes hatte ich eine Frist zum 25.November gesetzt bekommen, bis heute aber nichts mehr bekommen.
Die Briefe sind mit normalem Porto frankiert worden, der Rechtsanwalt sitzt angeblich in Darmstadt ,abgestempelt in Frankfurt und das ominöse Konto in Düsseldorf. Passt irgendwie alles nicht zusammen.
Werde mal weiter ausharren!


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Redspark schrieb:


> Im dritten Mahnbescheid eines Rechtsanwaltes


Rechtsanwälte verschicken keine Mahnbescheide. Die gibt es nur vom Gericht. 
Rechtsanwälte, die für die Nutzlosbranche tätig sind,  verschicken Unmengen  sinnloses
bedrucktes Papier.


----------



## dvill (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Netter Trittbrettfahrer: googleeart.de - Domain Dossier - owner and registrar information, whois and DNS records


----------



## spacereiner (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> Netter Trittbrettfahrer


 

Sehr nett


Google Earth ist kostenlos:smile:

Ob M$ sowas wohl gefällt:-?


----------



## dvill (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Da ist ein ganzes Nest: googleeart.de (Shared drücken)

Das beseitigt jeden Zweifel, dass es bei diesem Projekt um Anfänger im Einschüchterungsgewerbe handeln könnte. Die haben ihre hausaufgaben-heute gemacht.


----------



## webwatcher (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Und  Tippfehlerdomains und  Ähnlichkeitsdomains  wie  in der Hochblüte 
der Dialerabzocke werden wiederbelebt:

ado*d*e.de 
firefox*3*.com
hijackthis.*ch*

usw, usw


----------



## michael123456 (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo und schönen guten Abend.

Bevor ich euch etwas zu diesem Thema und wie ich dazu kam erzähle, erst einmal herzlichen Dank.

Wie kam ich auf eure Seite?
Am Sonntag abend rief mich mein kleiner Bruder verzweifelt an und brabbelte:"Ich glaub ich hab Sch.... gebaut!"

Er hat am Freitag versuchteinen FlashPlayer zu laden und ist dann auf der Opendownload Seite gelandet. Ruckzuck alles ausgefüllt (Echte Daten) und das ominöse AGB Häckchen gesetzt.

Abends kam dann die Mail mit dem Registrierungslink. War ihm aber schon zu spät, so verschob er den Abschluß der Registrierung auf Samstag.

Samstag kam dann noch ne Mail und er erschrak! 24 Monate zu je 8 €uro.

Macht zusammen 192 €uronen!!!

Also nix mehr gemacht und gegrübelt. Am Sonntag dann den großen Bruder angerufen ob der ihm irgendwas wie ne Kündigung abfassen kann.

Habe mir dann die mails von ihm zuschicken lassen und erst mal gelesen.

Als ich mir dann die Site anschauen wollte, Sagten mir meine Browser Website derzeit nicht verfügbar.

Gegoogelt und dann bei euch gelandet. ( Gottseidank)

Hier werden Sie geholfen. Und das auch noch echt gut und professionell.

Nachdem ich fast alle Beiträge zu dem Thema hier gelesen habe war mir klar wie ich ihm helfen kann.

Habe ihn dann heute morgen angerufen und ihm alles so gut es geht erklärt. Daraufhin ist er in seiner Stadt zur Verbraucherzentrale gegangen.
Dort wurde freundlich gelächelt und ihm erklärt, das man mit dieser "Firma" schon reichlich Erfahrung hat. Es gab sogar so etwas wie ein Musterschreiben an die Firma und den Hinweis nach dem Absenden ruhig zu bleiben. 
Er solle sich erst wieder melden wenn es zu einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid kommt. Punktum

Weiterhin beruhigt hat ihn, das er sich in dem Falle sofort bei der Verbraucherzentrale melden solle, da es diesen Fall noch nicht gegeben habe.

Also noch einmal vielen Dank an Euch alle.

Ich werde euch weiterhin auf dem Laufenden halten.

---------------------------------------------------

PS. Auf der Arbeit hat ihm heute morgen ein Kollege gebeichtet das er auch betroffen war. Seine 12 Jährige Tochter hatte wohl alles so ausgefüllt und abgeschickt.

Er hat sich dann bei der Hotline von opendownload gemeldet und den Sachverhalt dargelegt.

Er wurde am Telefon derart eingeschüchtert mit dem Hinweis, das er das als Administrator auf seinem PrivatPC hätte unterbinden müssen.
Ergo hätte er den PC so einzustellen das seine Tochter nicht auf solche Seiten zugreifen könne. (Man könnte lachen wenn es nicht so traurig wäre)
Er hat daraufhin gezahlt!


-----------------------------------------

Gruß
Michael


----------



## sascha (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> Habe ihn dann heute morgen angerufen und ihm alles so gut es geht erklärt. Daraufhin ist er in seiner Stadt zur Verbraucherzentrale gegangen.
> Dort wurde freundlich gelächelt und ihm erklärt, das man mit dieser "Firma" schon reichlich Erfahrung hat. Es gab sogar so etwas wie ein Musterschreiben an die Firma und den Hinweis nach dem Absenden ruhig zu bleiben.
> Er solle sich erst wieder melden wenn es zu einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid kommt. Punktum



Alles richtig gemacht soweit, gut. :-D Ob man mit dubiosen Firmen unbedingt Brieffreundschaften starten sollte, ist zwar umstritten...dennoch: einfach cool bleiben, das hilft allen weiter.


----------



## michael123456 (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Noch etwas vergessen :wall:

Er war auf der Seite Kino.xx  kennen ja die meisten hier.
Wollte nen Film anschauen und kriegte die Meldung "Player muß installiert werden".

Hätte er diese Meldung zweimal und die folgende Werbung weggeklickt hätte er den Film gesehen und wäre nicht auf die Seite von opendownload gelandet.

Dies ist für mich der Beweis das hier schon fast [........] Fallen gestellt werden, damit man in die Abzockfalle läuft.

Michael


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



michael123456 schrieb:


> Er hat sich dann bei der Hotline von opendownload gemeldet und den Sachverhalt dargelegt.


Es  ist immer ratsam sich erst im WWW zu informieren, bevor man panisch den Hörer 
in die Hand nimmt und sich von  Dienstleistungslakaien   schwachsinnige Drohungen anhört. 


> Er hat daraufhin gezahlt!


Damit gehört er zu den 10+ %  Verbrauchern, die den Nutzlosseitenbetreibern die Fettlebe finanzieren.


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Das 11. Gebot für Verbraucher lautet:



> *Du sollst nicht die Hotlines halbseidener Unternehmen anrufen!*



Und das 12. Gebot:



> *Denn >90 Prozent, was Dir dort erzählt wird, ist gelogen!
> Und alles, was Dir dort erzählt wird, kann (und wird...) hinterher auch bestritten werden!*



Und das 13. Gebot:



> *Und alles, was Du angeblich dort gesagt hast, wurde dort grundsätzlich so nie gehört!*



Und das 14. Gebot:



> *Genauso wertvoll ist ein Dialog mit Deiner Müslischale!*


----------



## heckinho1894 (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Wann kommt ca die 1. Mahnung? zw kann es sein dass garnichts von denen kommt?


----------



## spacereiner (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> kann es sein dass garnichts von denen kommt?


 
Und ob da was kommt

Ein paar Tage musste Dich schon gedulden


----------



## webwatcher (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Und das 12. Gebot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


> 90 ?  halte ich noch für geschmeichelt. Außer dem Namen und der Tageszeit
 ( wenn überhaupt)  dürfte es kaum etwas geben,  was bei dem Geschwafel 
der Wahrheit entspricht.


----------



## webwatcher (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



heckinho1894 schrieb:


> Wann kommt ca die 1. Mahnung? zw kann es sein dass garnichts von denen kommt?


in der Regel kommt noch mehr Mahnungsmüll, ungefähr so  

Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V.


----------



## dvill (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



heckinho1894 schrieb:


> kann es sein dass garnichts von denen kommt?


Mehr als nichts ist in drei Jahren noch nicht dabei gewesen. Dieses Nichts wird aber immer nett aufgeputzt.


----------



## heckinho1894 (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hätte am 23.11. bezahlen müssen. BISHER KAM NOCH NICHTS^^


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



heckinho1894 schrieb:


> BISHER KAM NOCH NICHTS^^


Der Modergeruch kann noch Monate später auftauchen. Einfach Nase zuhalten


----------



## Tribüne (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hi,

ich muss Euch echt ein Kompliment machen. Ihr habt es geschafft, dass ich nach dem Studium von ca. 50 % der mittlerweile 105 Seiten richtig lachen kann über die Absurdität dieses Problems.

Ich bin natürlich auch gestern über w*w.kino.xx bei opendownload gelandet, habe mir den Flash Player von Adobe runtergeladen und heute morgen die Rechnung bekommen .

Nach einem etwas unruhigen Start in den Tag, wie Ihr es alle erlebt habt, bin ich erstmal auf die Suche nach Gleichgesinnten gegangen und sofort auf diese Seite gestoßen. Und nachdem ich mir das Video angesehen und mir wie gesagt einen ganzen Haufen Beiträge durchgelesen habe, sehe ich der Sache ganz gelassen entgegen. Im Gegenteil, ich freue mich schon auf meine erste persönliche Mahnung in meinem Leben, die ich mir ausdrucken und als Warnung über meinen Schreibtisch hängen werde :-D. Und wenn ein Schreiben von einem Inkassounternehmen mit ins Haus flattert, landet es direkt daneben. Alle weiteren Schreiben gehen dann direkt in die runde Ablage, so viel Platz ist auch nicht an der Wand über meinem Schreibtisch .
Darüber hinaus bekommen meine Freunde einen entsprechenden Hinweis von mir. Sie können dann auch herzhaft lachen, da ich stets betont habe, mir würde so etwas ja nieeeeeeee passieren... :sun:

Also, sollte ich vor den Kadi gezogen werden, werde ich Euch weiter berichten. Bis dahin wünsche ich Euch allen eine schöne, sorgenfreie Vorweihnachtszeit sowie die Gelassenheit, diese Geschichte auszusitzen und das Ihr nie wieder ein Häkchen setzt, ohne vorher kräftig die Hirnmasse zu aktivieren... 

In diesem Sinne

P.S.: Was meint Ihr wie intensiv ich alles gelesen habe, als ich mich heute in diesem Forum angemeldet habe?

P.P.S.: und ja, ich mag Smilies...


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Tribüne schrieb:


> Ich bin natürlich auch gestern über w*w.kino.xx bei opendownload gelandet,


Wie bist du denn auf kino.xx  gelangt?


----------



## Herzwolke (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hm.. Ich habe hier damals was hineingeschrieben, bin mal die Seiten durchgegangen und habe nix mehr gefunden.. Löschwut..
Grund ich bin auch auf Opendownload reingefallen. Nach der Drohung per Email und der netten unfreundlichen Damen am Telefon mit Ethische Maßnahmen bei nicht Zalung habe ich am Abend noch den zwei Jahresbeitrag gezahlt. Nun habe ich aber dann diese Seite gefunden und die vielen Beiträge zu "NICHT ZAHLEN UND ..." gut, ich hatte so ein sch.. gewissen Biss warum ich diese große Summe bezahlt habe. Jedenfalls anderen morgen zu Bank gegangen und einen Rückruf  der Überweisung und dann ab zu Verbraucherzentrale.
Die Verbraucherzentrale meinte es wäre zu Spät und ich hätte erst zu den kommen müssen.
Ok ich bin heute so zufällig an meinen Kontoauszügen holen gegangen und sehe den Gebuchten Betrag zurück auf mein Konto :turn::-D
Habe nun Beschlossen für das Geld, für die Lieben ein paar schöne Weihnachtsgeschenke zu kaufen.
Da ist das Geld besser aufgehoben als bei so einer Betrügerfirma. Nebenbei habe ich den Aliasnahmen gelöscht, so das ihre Mails nur noch als Fehlermeldung zurück kommen.
Die Adresse haben sie von mir sich eh selber aus der Nase gezogen. Da wo die meinten ich hätte mich angemeldet, ist eh unrichtig und ich habe mich nie dort registriert. War nur auf deren Seite mal kurz drauf, wegen so ein Link einer Email.
Nun die Dame hat  mir ja auch noch per Email die Kündigung geschickt da ich ja vollständige bezahlen wollte.... Und die habe ich ja als Email und als Papier. Somit ist doch der Vertrag von den aus gekündigt worden.
Muss mich rechtlich noch absichern... also nochmals zu Verbraucherzentale


----------



## barnabas (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich hab auch das problem das ich bei opendownload.de gelandet bin. Allerdings habe ich die 96€ +3€ Mahngebühren schon bezahlt. Hatte bereits die erste Mahnung bekommen und da ich schon Erfahrungen gesammelt habe mit Inkasso und Co., habe ich ohne zu überlegen das Geld überwiesen.
Leider kann meine sparkasse den Betrag nicht zurückbuchen. Die Firma die dahinter steht müsste mir das Geld zurück überweisen, wobei ich denke das das eher weniger von Erfolg gekrönt sein wird.
Aber vielleicht hat hier ja jjemand einen Tipp was ich machen kann um wieder an mein Geld zu kommen?
Und wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe muss nach Ablauf des ersten Jahres nicht nochmal bezahlen, weil der Vertrag trotz Zahlung ungültig ist, richtig?

Gruß barnabas


----------



## Herzwolke (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



barnabas schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich hab auch das problem das ich bei opendownload.de gelandet bin. Allerdings habe ich die 96€ +3€ Mahngebühren schon bezahlt. Hatte bereits die erste Mahnung bekommen und da ich schon Erfahrungen gesammelt habe mit Inkasso und Co., habe ich ohne zu überlegen das Geld überwiesen.
> Leider kann meine sparkasse den Betrag nicht zurückbuchen. Die Firma die dahinter steht müsste mir das Geld zurück überweisen, wobei ich denke das das eher weniger von Erfolg gekrönt sein wird.
> Aber vielleicht hat hier ja jjemand einen Tipp was ich machen kann um wieder an mein Geld zu kommen?
> ...


 
Lieber Freund... Mach auf jedenfall noch ein Tiefen Scann auf dein Rechner, falls du nen Trojaner aufgespürt hast. Gruß an ODL.. 
Ich hatte einen...


----------



## spacereiner (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> Lieber Freund... Mach auf jedenfall noch ein Tiefen Scann auf dein Rechner, falls du nen Trojaner aufgespürt hast. Gruß an ODL..
> Ich hatte einen...


 

Hääähhh:-?


----------



## Herzwolke (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Mein von ODL, will diese dumme Firma nicht mit Namen nennen...


----------



## Herzwolke (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Jedenfalls Danke für diese Beiträge, denn sie habe mir Mut gemacht...


----------



## Tribüne (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> Wie bist du denn auf kino.xx  gelangt?


Ich bin direkt auf die Seite gegangen und wollte nachsehen ob die Serie 'Wunderbare Jahre" auch vorhanden ist. Ganz nebenbei eine Super Serie! Leider läuft sie zurzeit nicht im TV.
Und da ich keinen passenden Player hatte, wollte ich mir den Adobe Flash Player runterladen und das Elend begann..............


----------



## webwatcher (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Tribüne schrieb:


> wollte ich mir den Adobe Flash Player runterladen und das Elend begann..............


dann gegogelt und  voll in die ( gelbe ) S... getreten 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/54304-opendownload-de-9.html#post252692

so oder so ähnlich hat das vermutlich ausgesehen. 

Als regulären  Suchtreffer für Flash  hat es opendownload nie gegeben


----------



## jens_va (9 Dezember 2008)

*Mit kompletten Namen und Adresse angemeldet*

Hallo,

auch ich bin auf opendownload.de hereingefallen...
Nun habe ich folgende Frage: Ich habe meinen Namen und meine Adresse angegeben und in der ersten Rechnungsmail wurde diese Adresse auch explizit genannt (in der Kopfzeile). 
Stehen meine Chancen daher schlechter?

Vielen Dank!

Jens V.


----------



## michael123456 (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mit kompletten Namen und Adresse angemeldet*



jens_va schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auch ich bin auf opendownload.de hereingefallen...
> Nun habe ich folgende Frage: Ich habe meinen Namen und meine Adresse angegeben und in der ersten Rechnungsmail wurde diese Adresse auch explizit genannt (in der Kopfzeile).
> ...



Hallo Jens, Nein stehen nicht echt schlechter.

Geh zu der Verbraucherzentrale in deiner Nähe.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## jens_va (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Sollte man wirklich jetzt schon zur Verbraucherzentrale gehen?

Oder kann man auch erst einmal abwarten, wie genau sich der Fall weiter entwickelt? Immerhin muss ich erst bis zum 15.12. regulär bezahlen bei dieser Seite...

Gruß Jens


----------



## wahlhesse (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Wenn Dir die Hinweise oben auf dieser Seite (bitte zurückscrollen) nicht reichen wäre der Gang zur Verbraucherzentrale nicht dumm.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## jens_va (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Die wichtigsten Hinweise, die ich dieser Seite entnehme sind:

1. Keinen Kontakt mit Firma aufnehmen (d.h. per Mail etc.)
2. Nicht auf Mahnungen reagieren.
3. Abwarten...

Stimmt das? 
Ich habe auch bereits mit einem Rechtsanwalt gesprochen und zweierlei Tipps erhalten:
1. Nicht weiter in Kontakt treten.
2. Verbraucherzentrale aufsuchen, sobald ich es für richtig empfinde (d.h. wohl bei häufiger Mahnung).


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



jens_va schrieb:


> Die wichtigsten Hinweise, die ich dieser Seite entnehme sind:
> 
> 1. Keinen Kontakt mit Firma aufnehmen (d.h. per Mail etc.)
> 2. Nicht auf Mahnungen reagieren.
> ...


Du weisst doch bereits alles, wie du vorgehen willst  


jens_va schrieb:


> Ich habe auch bereits mit einem Rechtsanwalt gesprochen und zweierlei Tipps erhalten:
> 1. Nicht weiter in Kontakt treten.
> 2. Verbraucherzentrale aufsuchen, sobald ich es für richtig empfinde (d.h. wohl bei häufiger Mahnung).


Auch der Anwalt kennt sich wohl aus! 
Mit "häufiger Mahnung" wie hier aufgezeigt wirst du wohl noch weiterhin rechnen dürfen. Ein Gang zur Verbraucherzentrale wäre zwar sinnvoll, doch bereits in diesem "frühen Stadium"??? 

Übrigens: Der Rekord an nahezu gleichlautenden (aber folgenlosen) Mahnschreiben innerhalb eines Jahres liegt inzwischen bei 25!


----------



## wahlhesse (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



jens_va schrieb:


> ...Stimmt das?


Ein JA oder NEIN wäre unerlaubte Rechtsberatung.
Punkt 1 hört sich gut an 
Punkt 2 ist auch nicht schlecht, wenn man trotz der obigen Hinweise noch Angst hat.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Janko (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hey
Ich erhielt heut auch eine E-Mail von deenen, dass ich 96€ zahlen soll!!!

Hab mir einfach ein Musterbrief aus dem Internet gezholt und ihn hin geschickt wodrin steht, dass ich nicht zahlen werde, da die Seite [.......] sei!!! 

Naja mehr mach ich jetzt auch nicht!!! Solange keine gerichtliche Ermahnung kommt, kann ja nichts passieren!!! Es ist ja die Firma die beweisen muss, dass es kein [......] ist!!! Und so wie es aussieht können die das nicht 

Greetz Janko


----------



## spacereiner (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> Solange keine gerichtliche Ermahnung kommt, kann ja nichts passieren


 

Das Ding heißt gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid 

Da wirste aber lange drauf warten müssen


----------



## Janko (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

hihi ja sorry  meinte ich


----------



## michael123456 (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> dann gegogelt und  voll in die ( gelbe ) S... getreten
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/54304-opendownload-de-9.html#post252692
> 
> so oder so ähnlich hat das vermutlich ausgesehen.
> ...


Grins ne da brauchste nicht gooogeln!!!

Die bieten diese Firma direkt an!!!

Ein Screenshot vom Kino:_siehe unten MOD/BR_
Und dann klickt der Normaluser den Adobe oder einen der anderen an und landet bei unserm Liebling auf der Seite.

Dort gehts mit lesen sie mehr weiter bis zum dritten Fenster. 
Und bis dahin ohne den Hinweis auf Kosten.

Also soll heißen du brauchst nicht googeln, sondern den Adobe Button anklicken und etwas unvorsichtig sein:unzufrieden:

LG Michael


----------



## bernhard (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Wer nutzt solche Seiten ohne nachvollziehbares Impressum?

Im Internet sind Ganovenseiten genauso bunt wie seriöse. Das sind Werbedrücker für abzocken-heute.com.

Ich habe mit dem IE die Dubios-Seite aufgerufen und einen direkten Abofängerlink erhalten.


----------



## webwatcher (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



bernhard schrieb:


> Wer nutzt solche Seiten ohne nachvollziehbares Impressum?.


Nicht mal whois liefert irgendein Ergebnis. Wer Seiten besucht, deren Legaliät 
allgemein bezweifelt  wird, darf sich nicht über dazu "passende"
 Empfehlungslinks wundern.


----------



## webwatcher (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



bernhard schrieb:


> Wer nutzt solche Seiten ohne nachvollziehbares Impressum?.


Nicht mal whois liefert irgendein Ergebnis. 


michael123456 schrieb:


> Also soll heißen du brauchst nicht googeln, sondern den Adobe Button anklicken und etwas unvorsichtig sein


Wer Seiten besucht, deren Legaliät allgemein bezweifelt  wird, darf sich nicht
 über dazu "passende"  Empfehlungslinks wundern.


----------



## spacereiner (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> Wer Seiten besucht, deren Legaliät
> allgemein bezweifelt wird, darf sich nicht über dazu "passende"
> Empfehlungslinks wundern.


 

Das eine hat mit dem anderen doch nichts zu tun:-D


----------



## webwatcher (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Aber sicher


----------



## dvill (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Wahrscheinlich ist das eher ein guter Ausgang auf solchen Seiten, wenn man sich nur ein ungewolltes Abo einfängt. Die anderen Auswirkungen des Geschäftsmodells könnten schmerzlicher sein.


----------



## hensel1986 (10 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

auch ich habe mich bei opendownload.de angemeldet und bin nicht auf die kosten der seite gestoßen.
nur ich konnte die rechnung nicht sofort zuordnen und hab den betrag
von 96,00 euro schon überwiesen.

was kann ich dagegen noch tun?


----------



## wahlhesse (10 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Tja,

Überweisungen können nicht rückggängig gemacht werden.
Bleibt Dir also nicht viel übrig, als aus so etwas zu lernen. Man sollte etwas sorgfältiger die echten Rechnungen von sinnfreien Bettelbriefen unterscheiden.

Alle Tipps zu diesen und ähnlichen Anbietern findest Du oben im Hinweisfeld auf dieser Seite, brauchst nur zurückscrollen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## spacereiner (10 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> nur ich konnte die rechnung nicht sofort zuordnen und hab den betrag


 

Sowas ist eigentlich ein Grund eine Rechnung NICHT zu bezahlen,egal worum es sich handelt




> Überweisungen können nicht rückggängig gemacht werden



Wenn das Geld auf dem "gegnerischen" Konto noch nicht gutgeschrieben ist kann die Bank es zurückholen.Hier ist sofortige Eile angebracht


----------



## gluehwuermchen (10 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Auch ich wollte mir nur open office runterladen und bin über google auf die content services ltd reingfallen. Den Freischaltecode habe ich nicht geöffnet. Sämtliche Mails sind abgespeichert und zusätzlich ausgedruckt.  Da der sofortige Widerspruch per Kontaktfenster abgeschmettert wurde hab ich denen den Widerspruch nochmal mit Einschreiben/Rückschein geschickt.  Bezahlen werd ich nichts. Das steht fest. Die haben mir ne vorgefertigte Mail zurückgeschickt, dass ich verpflichtet wäre zu zahlen. Da steht auch ne Kontoverbindung drin, für mich ist das aber keine Rechnung. Bin mal gespannt, wann die auftaucht. Garantiert nach Ablauf der 2 Wochenfrist. 

Seit ich mich da aber dummerweise angemeldet habe gehn dauernd irgendwelche Werbefensterchen auf meinem PC auf, wenn ich surfe. Hatte ich vorher nicht. Hat das noch jemand so erlebt? Wie kann ich die blocken? Habe Antivir auf dem PC, blockt der das automatisch. Bin da leider nicht so fit drin. 

Hat hier irgendjemand schon das Mahnschreiben vom Gericht bekommen oder haben die bisher immer vorher aufgegeben?

Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand antworten würde


----------



## spacereiner (10 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> Hat hier irgendjemand schon das Mahnschreiben vom Gericht bekommen oder haben die bisher immer vorher aufgegeben


 Bisher wohl noch nicht,wird auch zu 99% nicht passieren
 Vor Gericht hätten die Null Chance ihre Vorderung durchzusetzen


> Hat das noch jemand so erlebt?


 Du hast Dir da irgendwo was eingefangen.Passiert schon mal wenn man auf einer unbekannten Webseite blind alles anklickt was man anklicken kann
 Scan mal mit Antivir,wenn der was findet,lösch den Schrott:-D
Oder installiere Dir mal Spybot,der findet auch immer viel Mist
Kannste hier runterladen    Die Seite von Spybot-S&D!
Bitte löschen wenn solche Links hier nicht erlaubt sind:-?


----------



## ping490727 (10 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo an alle Betroffenen,

mich hats auch erwischt, aber keine Angst.

Wichtig Ruhe bewahren.

Zur Hilfe ein Zeitungsbericht vom 10 Dez. 2008.

vergleichbares Urteil was uns auch betrifft (Az.: 262 C 33810/07)

Gruß Pingo


> *Zahlungsverpflichtung im Kleingedruckten unwirksam*
> 
> *München (dpa/tmn) - Zahlungsverpflichtungen müssen für Verbraucher klar erkennbar sein. Ist das nicht gewährleistet, ist die Verpflichtung unwirksam. Das geht aus einem neuen Urteil des Amtsgerichts München hervor (Az.: 262 C 33810/07).*
> 
> ...


[edit]


----------



## Bergmann (11 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Lob dem AG München!


----------



## steph (11 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ich ärgere mich momentan so ziemlich über meine eigene Dummheit.
Habe mich Ende November eben bei jener Firma angemeldet und eine schöne Rechnung über €96,- erhalten.
Durch meine Panikreaktion habe ich diese auch gezahlt - ich wollte ja keine weiteren Kosten durch den Anwalt verursachen.:wall: 4 Tage nach dem ich per Erlagschein eingezahlt hatte, habe ich eine Mail mittels Kundenzentrale geschickt, ob sie meine Zahlung eh erhalten hätten - es kam keine Antwort retour (obwohl ich darum gebeten hatte!). Zu dem Zeitpunkt kam mir das alles schon spanisch vor.
Heute rufe ich dort an und wollte eig. wissen, ob mein Geld jetzt überwiesen wurde (man beachte bitte, dass ich aus dem Ausland nach Deutschland telefonieren musste - meine Handyrechnung wird sich freuen) und habe mir jedesmal (insgesamt habe ich 3 mal angerufen) 1 Min. anhören müssen, wann Öffnungszeiten von dieser "FIRMA" sind. Keine Kundenbetreuung schlussendlich, niemand hat abgehoben.

So, nun zu meiner eigendlichen Frage : bin ich mit meiner Zahlung einen Vertrag eingegangen? Können noch zusätzliche "Kosten" anfallen? 

ich habe zwar schon die verschiedenen Links zum richtigen Verhalten durchgelesen, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher. Morgen wäre es nämlich soweit, dass der Anwalt eingeschalten werden würde - darauf habe ich nun überhaupt keine Lust.

Das hat mich jedenfalls gelehrt, genauer Internetseiten durchzulesen!


----------



## wahlhesse (11 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



steph schrieb:


> Das hat mich jedenfalls gelehrt, genauer Internetseiten durchzulesen!



Das ist Dir hier nur zum Teil gelungen 
Guck mal : http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

Diese und alle Infos zum Thema stehen auf jeder Seite ganz oben in dem Hinweisfeld.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Schandmaul (12 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



steph schrieb:


> Durch meine Panikreaktion habe ich diese auch gezahlt - ich wollte ja keine weiteren Kosten durch den Anwalt verursachen.



Leider war ich auch so blöde und hab gezahtl. so wie ich das bisher verstanden habe muss ich also nicht das zweite jahr zahlen ?

bitte keine links posten habe mir sämmtliche links angesehen und videos angehört


----------



## wahlhesse (12 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Schandmaul schrieb:


> Leider war ich auch so blöde und hab gezahtl. so wie ich das bisher verstanden habe muss ich also nicht das zweite jahr zahlen ?
> 
> bitte keine links posten habe mir sämmtliche links angesehen und videos angehört



Was soll das denn jetzt?
Wenn Dir die Links nicht weiterhelfen, ab zur Verbraucherzentrale. Persönliche Beratung gibts hier aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht. Davon abgesehen können auch wir nicht mehr erzählen als in den Links steht. Daher ist Deine Bitte absolut unverständlich. :wall:

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Schandmaul (12 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

hab grad gemerkt die posts sind etwas älter was hat sich denn da ergeben ?

ps. so meinte ich das ja nich wollte nur von euch nen ratschlag hören mehr nich


----------



## gluehwuermchen (12 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Eigentlich sollte der Rückschein meines Einschreibens schonwieder bei mir sein. Ist er aber nicht? Wie war das bei Euch? Habe hier nur eine Nachricht gefunden, wo der Rückschein wirklich zurück kam.


----------



## Wembley (12 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



gluehwuermchen schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte der Rückschein meines Einschreibens schonwieder bei mir sein. Ist er aber nicht? Wie war das bei Euch? Habe hier nur eine Nachricht gefunden, wo der Rückschein wirklich zurück kam.


Sowas kann dauern. Und selbst wenn dieser Rückschein nicht zurückkommen sollte (was ich nicht glaube), ist dies nun wirklich auch kein Malheur.

Wenn es drauf ankommen sollte (was höchstwahrscheinlich nicht passieren wird), wird dieser Rückschein auch keine große Rolle spielen.

Die zentrale Frage ist: Gibt es einen Vertragsabschluss oder nicht? Vertragsabschlüsse sind *beidseitige* Willenserklärungen. War bei dir der *Wille* da, *einen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag *abzuschließen? Eben.

Also wirf wegen diesem Rückschein nicht die Nerven weg.


----------



## wahlhesse (12 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Schandmaul schrieb:


> hab grad gemerkt die posts sind etwas älter was hat sich denn da ergeben ?



Na und? Die Methoden der "Anbieter" sind seit einigen Jahren die gleichen, somit sind auch die Tipps unverändert. Sobald sich etwas ändern sollte, wird es sicherlich hier auftauchen.

Deine Frage war eine Standardfrage, zu welcher es eine Standardantwort gibt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

Aber wenn Du keine Links lesen magst, ist Dir leider nicht zu helfen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Schandmaul (12 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

diesen link habe ich wohl übersehen bei der vielen anzhal werde dann das nächste mal einfach nicht zahlen 

noch ein lob an dieses forum glaube ohne wären manche echt aufgeschmissen


----------



## gluehwuermchen (12 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ich hab ja zumindest den Einlieferungsbeleg für das Einschreiben mit der Referenznummer des Schreibens. Kann also zumindest beweisen, dass ich fristgerecht reagiert habe.


----------



## dvill (12 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Was könnte man davon haben, solch tolle Dinge zu können?


----------



## spacereiner (12 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> Was könnte man


 

In diesem Fall leider nichts

Man kann froh sein wenn der Brief überhaupt angenommen bzw abgeholt wird

Das Geld fürs Porto hätte man sinnvoller nutzen können


----------



## Rigo2009 (13 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo zusammen, 
bin auch ein Opfer von opendownload geworden und bin glücklich, dass es wohl doch nicht so schlimm ist.
Habe eigentlich nur eine Frage, wer von Euch hat denn jemals ein Manbescheid vom Gericht bekommen?
Schon jemand diesbezüglich Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## wahlhesse (13 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Mahnbescheide sind in der gesamten Nutzlosbranche eine extrem seltene Spezies. Und Klagen der Anbieter nach einem widersprochenen Mahnbescheid noch seltener. Wäre doch auch dumm für die Anbieter, die Milchkuh zu schlachten. Und so wird mit Drohmails und Briefen versucht, die Opfer zur Zahlung zu "erpressen". Wobei die Staatsanwaltschaften das Wort Erpressung anscheinend anders auslegen. OK, nennen wir es dann doch lieber "Bettelbrief" oder "Bettelmail".

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Rigo2009 (13 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ja gut das stimmt auch wieder. 
Ich bin mal gespannt, was da alles auf mich zu kommt. 
Soll man denn jetzt die ganzen Briefe, sofern welche eintreffen sofort retour an absender schicken oder diese vielleicht doch zum Beweis einbehalten?
Glaube wir sollten das alles mal über BIZZ laufen lassen


----------



## DerkleineMann (13 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

:unzufrieden:Ich hatte auch ein Programm gesucht welches ich dachte es aks Freeware zu bekommen und bin auf Opendownload gestoßen. Habe dort meine Email eingegeben. Allerdings empfand die Seite dann als nutzlos und habe nichts gedownloadet bzw. sonstiges mir dort weiter angesehen. Kurzer Zeit später bekam ich dann die Mail ich hätte den Aktivierungslink angeklickt (Niemals gesehen! Nur Emailadresse angegeben und driekt diese Mail bekommen). Heute dann dieses Schreiben (Obwohl ich nach der Mail von denen direkt zurück gemailt habe, dass ich nichts angeklickt habe !


:-?Angst macht mir folgendes ! Habe natürlich nicht meine richtigen angaben angegeben ! Allein wegen Werbung :

Sollten Sie bei der Angabe Ihres Geburtsdatums 18.12.1979 falsche Angaben gemacht haben, liegt ein Betrugsdelikt
vor. Eine Strafanzeige behalten wir uns diesbezüglich vor.
Ihr IP-Adresse ------------- haben wir bei der Anmeldung (genauer Zeitpunkt: 30.11.2008 - 23:09:57 MEZ)
gespeichert. Es ist dadurch möglich über den verwendeten Provider ------------ den Verursacher
der Anmeldung zu ermitteln.


:wall:Schreiben:
Content Services Ltd.
Mundenheimer Straße 70
68219 Mannheim


Toni Sdfgsdg
Sgsg 56
D-587456 Münster



Content Services Ltd.
Mundenheimer Straße 70
68219 Mannheim
Kontakt:
www.support-online-center.com
Telefon: +49-1805-88204486 (0,14 EUR/min) *
Telefax: +49-1805-88204487 (0,14 EUR/min) *
(Montag bis Freitag / 09.00 - 18.00 Uhr)
Umsatzsteuerid: DE258263766
Handelsregister: HRB 703297, Amtsgericht Mannheim
* aus dem deutschen Festnetz, gegebenenfalls abweichende
Preise aus dem Mobilfunknetz
Datum: 03.12.2008


Kundennummer: ----------------

Rechnungsnummer: ---------------


Anmeldung auf openDownload.de
Sehr geehrter Herr Toni Sdfgsdg,
wir freuen uns, dass Sie unseren Dienst auf openDownload.de nutzen und bitten Sie daher folgenden Betrag an
uns zu überweisen:

Beschreibung Preis
12-Monatszugang für openDownload.de
Anmeldung vom 30.11.2008
8,00 EUR / Monat, Zahlung laut AGB ein Jahr im Voraus 96,00 EUR
Im Bruttobetrag ist die gesetzliche Umsatzsteuer enthalten.
Bitte begleichen Sie den Gesamtbetrag von 96,00 EUR bis zum 10.12.2008 auf das nachfolgende Konto:
Für Kunden aus Deutschland:
Kontoinhaber:
Kontonummer:
Bankleitzahl:
Bank:


Für Kunden aus dem Ausland:
Kontoinhaber:
IBAN:
SWIFT-BIC:
Bank:
Content Services Ltd.
DE11500700240766334700
DEUTDEDBFRA
Deutsche Bank Frankfurt

Wichtig: Bitte geben Sie im Verwendungszweck Ihre Kunden- und Rechnungsnummer an und als Kontoinhaber die
Content Services Ltd., ansonsten kann Ihre Zahlung bei uns nicht zugeordnet werden.

Ihre Kundennummer: ----------- , Ihre Rechnungsnummer: ---------.
Sollten Sie den oben genannten Betrag nicht innerhalb der Frist überweisen, entstehen Ihnen zusätzliche Mahnkosten.

Weitere Informationen zur Rechnung:
Sie haben sich auf der Seite openDownload.de angemeldet und erhalten dafür ein Jahr Zugang zu den Inhalten. Bei
Ihrer Anmeldung haben Sie das komplette Anmeldeformular mit Ihrem Namen, Anschrift, Geburtsdatum und EMailadresse
ausgefüllt. Des Weiteren haben Sie die AGB, Datenschutzerklärung und den Verzicht auf das Widerrufsrecht
akzeptiert.


Name & Registered Office: Content Services Ltd. - 5 Jupiter House, Calleva Park - Aldermaston - Reading Berkshire RG7 8NN - Company No. 06326552 (Cardiff) - Director: Alexander Varin
Durch den Verzicht auf das Widerrufsrecht haben Sie nicht mehr die Möglichkeit Ihren Vertrag zu widerrufen,
Rechtsgrundlage hierfür ist § 312d Abs.3 Nr.2 BGB. Auf unserer Seite openDownload.de beginnt die Dienstleistung
sofort nach Anmeldung.
Wir haben den Aktivierungslink und die Zugangsdaten an Ihre E-Mailadresse -------------- geschickt.
Diesen Aktivierungslink haben Sie bestätigt. Sie haben daher nachweislich den Zugang genutzt. Hier noch einmal Ihre
Zugangsdaten: Username: -------------- Passwort: ------------ .
Auf der Seite openDownload.de können Sie sich mit den Zugangsdaten einloggen und die Inhalte nutzen.


Sollten Sie bei der Angabe Ihres Geburtsdatums 18.12.1979 falsche Angaben gemacht haben, liegt ein Betrugsdelikt
vor. Eine Strafanzeige behalten wir uns diesbezüglich vor.
Ihr IP-Adresse ------------- haben wir bei der Anmeldung (genauer Zeitpunkt: 30.11.2008 - 23:09:57 MEZ)
gespeichert. Es ist dadurch möglich über den verwendeten Provider ------------ den Verursacher
der Anmeldung zu ermitteln.




Unsere AGB können Sie auf der Seite openDownload.de noch einmal nach lesen.
Für eventuelle Rückfragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne telefonisch oder über unser Kontaktformular auf der Seite
www.support-online-center.com zur Verfügung.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Content Services Ltd.
Name & Registered Office: Content Services Ltd. - 5 Jupiter House, Calleva Park - Aldermaston - Reading Berkshire RG7 8NN - Company No. 06326552 (Cardiff) - Director: Alexander Varin


Gruß DerkleineMann


----------



## Apo16 (13 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo, erstmal ich wollte mal Adobe flash player runter laden oder so ja dann hatt mir google http://www.opendownload.de vorgeschlagen naja ich bin drauf wollte runter laden , dann kahm ANMELDEN ja
ich hab mich angemelden AGBS alles akzeptiert naja auf einmal kahm ne email ich muss 96euro zahlen!! Für was omg und jetz 13.12.08 kahm ein BRIEF von [...] jetz muss ich bis 22.12.08 138,00 euro ZAHLEN!


----------



## Rigo2009 (13 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Mach dir keine Sorgen, ist alles nur Taktik von denen. Die wollen dir Angst machen, aber am besten ist, wenn du dich hier einfach mal durchliest, was die anderen schreiben.
Sind viele drauf reingefallen. Sofern _man_ immer nur Mahnungen erhält, dann ist das nicht schlimm. Sofern _man_ ein Mahnbescheid vom Gericht erhält, muss _man_ reagieren und die ganze Sache widersprechen.
Einfach mal durchlesen und deine Angst wird genommen. Habe die Mail für die Rechnung auch heute morgen erhalten und war geschockt. Jetzt sehe ich das mit Lässigkeit entgegen und freu mich auf jeden Brief von denen


----------



## openthiefs (13 Dezember 2008)

*Ebenfalls reingefallen.*

Mist. In irgendeiner schwachen Stunde (wahrscheinlich nicht ganz nüchtern) muss ich mich irgendwann im November ebenfalls bei den Sportsfreunden von OD registriert haben. 

Ich fand jedenfalls gestern zufällig deren Rechnung (vom 3.12.) im Postfach meines zweiten e-mail-Accounts (den ich eigentlich nur noch für irgendwelche Registrierungen etc. bei spamverdächtigen Seiten "missbrauche").

Ich habe bei der Registrierung - abgesehen von der e-Mail-Adresse - "natürlich" nur falsche Daten (Geb.-Datum, Anschrift) angegeben - man will ja nicht mit Reklame eingedeckt werden...

Weiß eigentlich jemand von konkreten Fällen, in denen die OD-Leute tatsächlich Anzeige wegen Betrugs gestellt haben und anschließend die echten Nutzerdaten in die Finger bekamen?

So wie es sich mir darstellt, hat OD die Seite ja absichtlich so gestaltet, dass der Eindruck einer *unverbindlichen* Registrierung (wie es sie bei hunderttausenden anderer Internetangebote gibt) entstehen muss.
Dass keine Veranlassung sehe, bei sowas meine echten persönlichen Daten Daten einzugeben, ist doch nachvollziebar, oder?


----------



## Rigo2009 (13 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Wenn du nur falsche Angaben zu deiner Person gemacht hast, dann können dir die Leute keine Post per Briefform zukommen lassen, um dir zu drohen.
Sie werden sich wohl per Email an dich wenden, um dich so ein zu schüchtern, dass du den fälligen Betrag zahlen sollst.
Wenn die sich auf deine Ip beziehen, haben die auch keine Chance irgendeine Adresse herauszukriegen.
Ist halt alles nur Einschüchterung.
[ edit ]
Die Leute sind darauf ausgebildet und wissen wie sie Otto Normal Verbraucher wie uns drohen, abschrecken können.
Angst brauch jedoch keiner haben, da zu 99,9999% nie was bei rumkommt.


*Die wichtigsten Tipps für Opfer von Kostenfallen im Internet* (Betrug Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso: Kostenfallen im Internet für eilige Leser: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de)
*Das solltest du über Inkassofirmen wissen *(Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de)
*Warum du keine Angst vor Schufa-Eintrag oder Klage haben musst* (Urteile und Recht bei Abofallen und Vertragsfallen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de)
*Muss man Abzockern einen Brief schreiben oder nicht?* (http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html)
*Die wichtigsten Tipps im Film* (YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.)


----------



## webwatcher (13 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Wenn der Punkt erreicht  ist,  dass oben und unten dieselben Links gezeigt/gepostet werden, 
 ist an der Zeit mal wieder eine me-too Pause einzulegen 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...immer-wieder-dasselbe-gefragt.html#post247074

Me too - Cb-Wiki


----------



## Armer Tropf (15 Dezember 2008)

*An Internet [ edit]  geraten*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin leider an die [ edit]  :wall:"opendownload.de" geraten.

Ich habe dem "vertrag" widersprochen, werde aber trotzdem weiter angemahnt.
Das dieses nervt liegt wohl auf der Hand.

Nun meine Frage:

wenn ich einen Rechtsanwalt beauftrage, Kann dieser für mich Prozesskostenhilfe beantragen? (Ich lebe von Hartz 4)


----------



## blowfish (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: An Internet [ edit]  geraten*



Armer Tropf schrieb:


> wenn ich einen Rechtsanwalt beauftrage, Kann dieser für mich Prozesskostenhilfe beantragen? (Ich lebe von Hartz 4)



Nun die Prozesskostenhilfe musst du wohl selbst beantragen, aber wenn du die Sachen im oberen Kasten zu Opendownload richtig durchgelesen hättest, und auch verstanden, dann würdest du niemals auf die Idee kommen einen RA zu benötigen.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Dezember 2008)

*opendonload [...]!*

Moin .ich hab mal ne frage. wurde von opendownload [...].die haben mir ne rechnung per mail geschickt. ich habe bereits zweimal dem sevice von denen geschrieben, dass ich mich nicht angemeldet habe..das es ein missverständniss sein muss. ..nun hab ich gelesen..das man zu 1 x wiederufen sol und dann gar nicht mehr!...in den 2 mails den ich den gesandt habe..stand aber nie direkt drin : "ich zahle die rechnung Nich".  ..nur das ich mich nicht angemeldet habe und dies n versehen sein muss. KANN ich denen jetzt ,trotz zwei geschriebener mails ..1 x noch schreiben. Ich zahle diie rechnung nicht..und dann is gut.. oder wie soll ich weiter fortfahren.. ?..danke für die hilfe..
lg

_[Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Reducal (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

...du kannst schreiben, so viel du willst. Im Ergebnis ist das aber das gleiche als würdest du gar nicht machen. Unterhaltungen mit Mailrobotern und dem einseitig interessierten Support sind i. d. R. nicht sinnvoll und auch nicht erfolgversprechend.


----------



## Draco (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

hallo zusammen,
hab auch den Fehler gemacht und hab mich bei denen angemeldet. Ich sollte den Betrag von 96Eu bis zum 15.12 überweißen. 
Nun, ich habe in meiner unwissenheit das Geld überwießen, dass auch am 10.12 von meinem Konto abgebucht wurde (laut Kontoauszug). Heute (am 15.12) um 4:45 Uhr (laut Thunderbird) kam nun die Mahnung, dass das Geld noch nicht da sei. Ich solle doch bis zum 20.12 99 Eu überweißen. 
Das kam mir komisch vor. Als ich dann nach dem Betreiber gegoogeld hab, bin ich nun auf diesen Megafred gestoßen. Nun beiß ich mir tierisch in den A****. Was soll ich jetzt machen? Habe ich eine möglichkeit, das von mir bereits Überwiesene Geld, zurückzuholen? Wenn ja, wie? Was sollte ich wegen der Mahnung machen, hatte vor mich bei denen Telefonisch zu melden. Macht das Sinn? Muss ich nun den Betrag für das nächste Jahr auch bezahlen? Ist diese Art von Verträgen überhaupt rechtens? 
sorry für die Vielen Fragen, aber ich habe auf diesem Gebiet leider nicht so viel Ahnung und Erfahrung

Ich danke euch schon mal ich voraus
Bis die Tage


----------



## annatie (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo zusammen,bin sooooooooooo froh daß ich hier gelandet bin,war heute morgen ganz fertig als meine email´s gelesen habe mit Rechnung von 96,-Euro, und als ich auch dann die AGB´s durchgelesen habe.Jetzt geht´s mir viel besser.Habe nur eine Frage.Ich kenne mich mit solche Problemen nicht aus,komme aus andere Land.Gibt es in jede Stadt Verbraucherzentralle? Und was soll ich dort sagen?


----------



## spacereiner (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> das von mir bereits Überwiesene Geld, zurückzuholen


 
Morgen sofort zur Bank,und fragen,wenn Du Glück hast ist die Kohle noch nicht beim Anbieter auf dem Konto



> hatte vor mich bei denen Telefonisch zu melden. Macht das Sinn


 
Nicht wirklich



> Muss ich nun den Betrag für das nächste Jahr auch bezahlen?


 
[.......] Du musst irgendwann mal sterben

Scroll mal nach ganz oben und lies was unter der roten Schrift steht


----------



## bernhard (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Was ist die Veranlassung, eine unaufgefordert eintreffende Mail mit möglicherweise gefährlichem Anhang überhaupt näher zu betrachten?


----------



## Wembley (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Draco schrieb:


> Habe ich eine möglichkeit, das von mir bereits Überwiesene Geld, zurückzuholen?


Das wird, rein technisch gesehen sehr schwierig. Über die Bank wird da höchstwahrscheinlich nix mehr gehen. Versuchen kannst du es ja, aber mach dir nicht allzu große Hoffnungen. Man könnte zwar einen Anwalt beauftragen, das Geld zurückzuholen. Freiwillig aber rücken die sicherlich nix raus.


> Was sollte ich wegen der Mahnung machen,


Deswegen brauchst du dir wirklich keine Gedanken machen. Warum auch?


> hatte vor mich bei denen Telefonisch zu melden. Macht das Sinn?


Sich per Buschtrommel mit denen zu verständigen ist genauso sinnvoll.


> Muss ich nun den Betrag für das nächste Jahr auch bezahlen?


Lies das. Das wird dich aufheitern:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## Tribüne (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo,

wie bereits beschrieben bin ich auch auf die Jungs reingefallen :wall:, habe am folgenden Tag natürlich eine Rechnung bekommen mit der Forderung, die Kohle bis heute zu überweisen. Am selben Tag habe ich dann folgendes Schreiben an den Verein über die Supportseite abgeschickt:

[...]

Dieses Schreiben habe ich von den Verbraucherschützern aus Rheinland Pfalz, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Ich bin jedenfalls nach Euren Schilderungen davon ausgegangen, dass ich heute eine schöne Mahnung mit allerlei Drohungen bekomme, jedoch ist bis jetzt noch nichts angekommen. Sollte noch etwas in dieser Art passieren, werde ich natürlich sofort berichten, momentan sieht es aber nicht danach aus :-D

_[Wiedergabe eines fremden Schreibens im Volltext ohne Quellenangabe entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Stefan-ef (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

hallo
ich habe mich auch auf opendownload.de angemeldet:wall:
und heute die Mail bekommen das ich 96€ bezahlen soll.

Zum Glück hab ich dieses Forum gefunden sonst hätte ich die 96€ morgen bezahlt.

und jetzt meine Frage:  1.Was genau passiert wenn ich die 96€ nicht bezahle? :-?
Ich kenne mich auf diesen Gebiet nicht aus 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## spacereiner (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Du wist ein paar lustige Spammail bekommen,also nichts Weltbewegendes:-p


----------



## dvill (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Stefan-ef schrieb:


> Was genau passiert wenn ich die 96€ nicht bezahle?


In Peking könnte ein Fahrrad umkippen, oder auch nicht. So genau wissen wir das nicht.


----------



## Verlierer100 (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



spacereiner schrieb:


> Du wist ein paar lustige Spammails:-p



Falls Du deine echte Adresse angegeben hast zuzüglich etwas Post mehr bekommen. Erst ein Paar Briefe vom Inkasso und dann, einen vom sogenannten Anwalt und dann scheint erst einmal Ruhe zu sein


----------



## Draco (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo zusammen,
danke für eure schnellen Antworten. Naja dan sehe ich die 96 Eu als arg überzogenes Lehrgeld an. 
Wenn ich den von Wembley geposteten link richtig deute, ist dass, was open******** da veranstaltet ja kein Rechtskräftiger Vertrag. Währe es da für mich Sinnvoll mal bei der Verbraucherzentrale, zwecks der weiteren Vorgehensweise, ma vorzusprechen?
Naja man lernt nie aus...

Danke schon ma in voraus,
Bis die Tage


----------



## Wembley (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Draco schrieb:


> Währe es da für mich Sinnvoll mal bei der Verbraucherzentrale, zwecks der weiteren Vorgehensweise, ma vorzusprechen?


Kann sicher nicht schaden. Aber die werden dir auch nix anderes sagen als wir hier.

Daher lies dir in aller Ruhe noch einmal die Links ganz oben in diesem Thread (blaue Schrift) durch.

Was die Vorgehensweise und das Reagieren angeht, gibt es allgemein gesehen folgendes zu sagen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Dann solltest du beruhigt den (schon späten) Abend genießen können.


----------



## Cassandra (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

"Bin übrigens wie andere auch über kino.to auf den Link gekommen. Auch wenns meine Dummheit war, der Bruder meiner Freundin, der mir die Seite empfohlen hat, kriegt am Wochenende Hosenwasser!"

Ich habe bin auch durch Kino.to auf Opendownload gekommen. Ich Idiot hätte mir die DivX von wonanders installieren sollen:wall:. Naja auf jeden Fall mache ich mir trotzdem Sorgen. Ich habe heute (nach 14 Tagen) die Rechunung erst bemerkt weil sie bei den Spams gelandet ist. Habe zwar meine Adresse angegeben aber falschen Namen. Die Adresse ist auch eine alte mit einem falschen Namen. Ich habe denen per e-mail widerrufen (erst kam die Mail zurück, aber dann habe ich durch deren Mail-support dings widerrufen). 
Ich Danke euch allen für die Einträge und die Links. Ein wenig bin ich getröstet. Ich hätte fast die 96€ überwiesen. Tue ich natürlich jetzt nicht. Aber letzten Endes habe ich ja die AGBs akzeptiert und war zu doof mir das ganze durch zu lesen weil ich es für eine kostenlose Anmeldung hielt:-?.
Ich habe jetzt noch eine Frage, gibt es jemand der alles ignoriert hat und wirklich nichts mehr gekommen ist? Oder sind die meisten hier auch nur am abwarten was noch kommen wird/könnte.

Vielen Dank nochmal!


----------



## Cassandra (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Tribüne schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie bereits beschrieben bin ich auch auf die Jungs reingefallen :wall:, habe am folgenden Tag natürlich eine Rechnung bekommen mit der Forderung, die Kohle bis heute zu überweisen. Am selben Tag habe ich dann folgendes Schreiben an den Verein über die Supportseite abgeschickt:
> 
> ...


Bitte sag halte mich auf dem Laufenden und sag mir was dann passiert ist. Mir macht es voll Sorgen mit den AGBs und auch mit dem Widerrufsverzicht. Und es gibt ja wirklich diesen Paragraphen 312 II s 3 über den Widerrufsverzicht, von daher könnte ich evtl doch noch die A...Karte gezogen haben


----------



## spacereiner (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> Ich habe jetzt noch eine Frage, gibt es jemand der alles ignoriert hat und wirklich nichts mehr gekommen ist


 
Was soll denn da ausser Spammails und Bettelbriefen mit völlig schwachsinnigen Argumenten noch kommen:-?

Die werden nicht vor Gericht klagen,denn dann müssten sie dem Richter erklären warum sie von Dir Geld haben wollen

Was sollen die denn da sagen:-?


----------



## silberfox (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo Mickey Mouse, 
war auch auf der seite von openload, habe zwar aber adresse angegeben aber danach alles weitere abgebrochen und dann trotzdem per mail eine Rechnung erhalten ohne was gedownloadet zu haben. habe diese dann auch sofort widerrufen, jedoch dieses mail ist auf wunderlicherweise nie bei denen angekommen. hatte schon mal so einen fall bei megadownload, habe nie reagiert auf rechnungen und mahnungen und lebe doch noch. ich würde sagen einfach nicht reagieren. ist ne miese masche von denen. 
gruss silberfox (auch aus der schweiz)


----------



## Tribüne (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo,

man sollte den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben...

Historie:

07.12. - Kontakt mit Opendownload
08.12. - Rechnung bekommen
08.12. - Widerspruch mit Schreiben von der Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz
15.12. - Zahlungsfrist lief ab - nichts passiert
16.12. - Schreiben bekommen mit dem Hinweis, das ich einen gültigen Vertrag eingegangen bin und das Geld innerhalb der Zahlungsfrist (gestern abgelaufen ) bezahlen soll und weiteres blabla. Ansonsten Mahnung oder Rechtsanwaltsschreiben. Darauf werde ich natürlich nicht reagieren!

Ich hatte ja damit gerechnet, heute nach Ablauf der Zahlungsfrist bereits eine Mahnung zu erhalten, aber scheinbar wissen die echt nicht, was die da treiben...

Ich werde die Historie zu gegebener Zeit vervollständigen!

Viele Grüße


----------



## annatie (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo Leute,habe mich vielleicht nicht richtig ausgedrückt,ich wohne in Deutschland,gibt es in jede Stadt Verbraucherzentralle? Und wenn man hingeht was soll man dort sagen? :rollas ich so doof war und habe ein Häckchen zuviel gemacht?


----------



## wickedftw (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

zu dem text der verbraucherzentrale (http://forum.computerbetrug.de/register.php?a=act&u=13773&i=31840263)

da wird ja darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass man sich u.a. bei der bank beschweren kann.
tut man das aber, begibt man sich dann aber nicht in die gefahr selbst eine anzeige wegen übler nachrede oder wegen der shculd an der sperrugn des kontos zu kriegen was dann ziemlich teuer werden kann? ich mein, ich würd das sofort machen, weiß aber nich ob das so klug wäre...


----------



## wickedftw (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

oh mist, sorry, hab den falschen link gepostet und kann den beitrag nich bearbeiten 

meinte diesen link hier:
http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteTelekommunikation/AbofalleHandwerklegen.htm


----------



## spacereiner (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> begibt man sich dann aber nicht in die gefahr selbst eine anzeige wegen übler nachrede oder wegen der shculd an der sperrugn des kontos zu kriegen was dann ziemlich teuer werden kann? ich mein, ich würd das sofort machen, weiß aber nich ob das so klug wäre...


 

Man muss der Bank ja nicht auf die Nase binden wer man ist:-p


----------



## wickedftw (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> Man muss der Bank ja nicht auf die Nase binden wer man ist:razz:


was dann aber auch wieder die seriösität einer solchen anschuldigung stark in frage stellt...


----------



## Cassandra (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ich traue mich schon gar nicht mehr mir die e-mail durchzulesen. Die e-mail Adresse benutze ich eh nur für Anmeldungen und all den Kram im Netz.
Ich habe nur kein Bock, dass meine Eltern es mibekommen, vorallem mein Vater der eh direkt in Panik gerät. Das Problem, er hat meine Rechtschutzversicherungskarte:-?.
Da ich einen falschen Namen, aber die richtige Adresse eingegeben habe hoffe ich nur, dass die Post, die die schicken zurückgeht und nie ankommt.
Ich könnte mich trotzdem immer noch über meine Dummheit aufregen. Habe wegen diesem Mist gestern voll schlecht geschlafen:-?


----------



## Fines (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo!

Möchte meinen "Fortschritt" mit euch teilen:
Angemeldet habe ich mich am 12.11., die Rechnung kam am 14.11. mit Zahlungsaufforderung bis zum 21.11.
Auf Widerruf und dem Schreiben der Verbraucherzentrale (per Support) kam jeweils nur die standardisierte Antwort "sie haben sich angemeldet...blabla...wir haben ihre IP...Bezahlen sonst Mahnung...", aber Mahnungen von Anwalt etc. sind bisher ausgeblieben.
Das Schreiben der Verbraucherzentrale, das ausdrücklich klar macht, das man nicht zahlen wird, scheint denen meiner Meinung nach schon zu zeigen, dass bei mir nichts zu kriegen ist. Zumindest ist bei mir seit 1 Monat Ruhe.


----------



## Pomak (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo Leute,

bin leider auch in die selbe Falle reingefallen.
Hab mich 30.11. angemeldet und 14.12 die erste Abmahnung bekommen.
Nur hab echt keine Lust diesen Betrag zu bezahlen! Wie muss ich vorgehen??
Bekomm ich da noch später was per Post zugeschickt???
Gibt es da vielleicht jemanden der schon alles durchgemacht hat, und kann mir erklären was man tun soll??

Danke...


----------



## spacereiner (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> Abmahnung


 
Wat fürne Abmahnung:-?

Scroll nach oben und guck Dir die Links unter der roten Schrift an

zB den hier Betrug Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso: Kostenfallen im Internet für eilige Leser: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Rechtsberatung gibt es hier nicht


Ich glaube die meißten lesen erst garnicht,sondern Posten sofort blind ihre Fragen hier rein:-?


----------



## Steve2 (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

ich bin leider auch auf den anbieter reingefallen.  Habe auch schon die Rechnung bekommen. Nach dem Video mache ich gar nichts. Ich habe auch meinen Account noch nicht aktiviert. Also den link nicht angeklickt.
Sonst ist nichts mehr zu tuen momentan oder?

Gruß Steve


----------



## Pomak (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

MAHNUNG!!! Hab 14.12 die erste MAHNUNG bekommen!!! OK!!!!


----------



## webwatcher (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Steve2 schrieb:


> Sonst ist nichts mehr zu tuen momentan oder?


nettes Video schaun, Glühwein trinken ( oder Bier) kurz alles was Spass macht


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Pomak schrieb:


> MAHNUNG!!! Hab 14.12 die erste MAHNUNG bekommen!!! OK!!!!


Die erste Mahnung! :-D  Er hat die erste Mahnung bekommen! :-D  Er wird aber noch viele, viele Mahnungen bekommen!

Kannst dich ja mal darauf einstimmen.


----------



## sascha (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Pomak schrieb:


> MAHNUNG!!! Hab 14.12 die erste MAHNUNG bekommen!!! OK!!!!



Toll. So wie Zehntausende vor dir (von denen sich Hunderte hier auch schon gemeldet haben). Und nu? :sun:


----------



## Draco (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo zusammen,
erst ma danke für die schnellen Antworten. 
Hab mir die Link´s so weit alle durchgelesen, und hab da jetzt noch ma ne Frage. Da ich ja schon bezahlt habe würde es mich interesien ob ich dennoch dem, wen auch dubiosen, Vertrag wiedersprechen sollte. Rein aus rechtlichen Gründen. Oder sollte ich nun gar nichts mehr tun? Das konnte ich nicht ganz rauslesen. 

Danke in voraus.
Bis die Tage


----------



## Verlierer100 (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hier steht alles was Du wissen musst.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Verlierer100 (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ach so Eine Rechtsberatung kann dir hier Niemand geben !


----------



## Darknehavior (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich hab nun auch Pippi in den Augen...

wie hier bestimmt alle richtig vermuten hab auch ich den Fehler begangen und hab den Anmelden Button gedrückt.

Hab mir auch schon die Mühe gemacht und ewa 20 Seiten des Themas durchgelesen. Die Filmchen bei Youtube waren auch recht beeindruckend, vorallem weil ich mich in dem Beispielvideo mit opendownload.de selbst wieder gefunden habe. 
Hab auch nur nach Adobe gesucht und soll nun bis zum 22.12.2008 96 Euro löhnen.
Nun...ich muss zugeben...ich bin wohl der dümmste überhaupt...
hab alle Felder sorgsam ausgefüllt.
Ergo...die haben Anschrift und Namen...:wall:
Nun ist mir ein wenig bange...
werde mich aber wie die tausend vor mir berateten auch daran halten und nicht reagieren.

Nun würde mich interessieren ob es hier jemanden gibt der wirklich schon alles durchgemacht hat.

Desweiteren würde mich interessieren unter welchen genauen Rechtsgrundlage diese Forderung angefechtet werden kann.

Nochmal...ja ich hab die letzte Std damit verbracht soviel input wie möglich einzuholen. Bin trotzdem verunsichert, was hier hoffentlich verstanden wird.

Möchte an dieser Stelle natürlich auch ein Lob loswerden, an alle diejenigen die sich trotz der vielen Einträge hier trotzdem noch die Zeit nehmen um Trost zu spenden 

Grüße aus Bayern


----------



## spacereiner (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> Nun würde mich interessieren ob es hier jemanden gibt der wirklich schon alles durchgemacht hat


 
Proinkasso schickt mir wegen Alphaload schon seit 2005 fast täglich allerletzte Mahnungen

Ist zwar hier was anderes aber irgendwie auch nicht.Ausser Mails und Bettelbriefen wird da nichts kommen



> hab alle Felder sorgsam ausgefüllt



Wie kann man bei einem scheinbar "kostenlosen" Dienst seine richtigen Daten angeben:wall:


----------



## Darknehavior (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Herzlichen Dank für die erste Antwort...

Ich hab in der zwischenzeit weiter recherchiert...

Es scheint da wohl einen Rentner zu geben der sich wehrt...

Verbraucherschutz rät Widderruf zu erklären mit folgendem Text als Besipiel....

[noparse]http://www.netzwelt.de/news/78930_3-opendownloadde-renter-wehrt-sich-gegen.html[/noparse] - _Link eingefügt. MOD/BR_


> "_Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, zu Ihrer Rechnung vom 19.10.2008 stelle ich fest: Sollte ich mich tatsächlich am 4.10.2008 auf der Internetseite [noparse]http://www.opendownload.de[/noparse] (oder [noparse]http://www.routenplaner-online.de[/noparse] etc.) angemeldet haben, war ich mir der damit verbundenen Kosten nicht bewusst. Hierüber wurde ich erst durch Ihr Schreiben aufgeklärt. Aufgrund der unzureichenden Preisinformation auf Ihrer Seite fehlt es daher bereits an einem wirksamen Vertragsabschluss zu den von Ihnen behaupteten Konditionen._
> Hilfsweise erkläre ich die Anfechtung einer etwaigen vertragsbezogenen Willenserklärung, weil von mir lediglich eine kostenlose Nutzung gewollt war und keine kostenpflichtige. Schließlich mache ich hilfsweis auch von meinem Widerrufsrecht aus §§312, 355 ff BGB Gebrauch. Da eine den gesetzlichen Vorgaben entsprechend Widerrufsbelehrung in Textform nicht erteilt worden ist, ist der Widerruf auch nicht durch Fristablauf ausgeschlossen. Aus den genannten Gründen werde ich keinerlei Zahlung leisten. Von weiteren Mahnungen bitte ich abzusehen. Mit freundlichen Grüßen…"


 
Jedoch bin ich auch hier etwas verunsichert...


den weiter wird geschrieben...



			
				netzwelt.de schrieb:
			
		

> Bezahlen müssen Sie nach Expertenmeinung allerdings für all jene Internetseiten, die Preise deutlich kennzeichnen. Wird also beispielsweise ein zu entrichtender Preis oder Betrag direkt dort dargestellt, wo Sie Ihren Namen in einem Internet-Formular eingeben müssen, so ist das nach Juristenmeinung deutlich genug. Das gilt aber nur dann, wenn der Preis in einer angemessenen und leicht erkennbaren Schriftgröße platziert ist. Eine Nennung des Preises über ein Sternchen in einer Fußnote genügt nach Ansicht von Juristen und Verbraucherschützern nicht. Viele Webseiten ändern daher nach einer Abmahnung durch Verbraucherschützer ihr Webdesign.


 
Was ja im Grunde der Fall war... :cry::unzufrieden:


----------



## spacereiner (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> Bezahlen müssen Sie nach Expertenmeinung allerdings für all jene Internetseiten, die Preise deutlich kennzeichnen. Wird also beispielsweise ein zu entrichtender Preis oder Betrag direkt dort dargestellt, wo Sie Ihren Namen in einem Internet-Formular eingeben müssen, so ist das nach Juristenmeinung deutlich genug.


 
Na ja,so einfach ist es nun auch wieder nicht


----------



## Darknehavior (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

So...und wieder weiter recherchiert....
http://www.golem.de/0810/63231.html - _Link eingefügt MOD/BR_


> ...Dabei gehen die Betreiber von opendownload.de nach Angaben der Verbraucherschützer besonders dreist vor: Wer sich anmeldet, muss auf sein gesetzliches Widerrufsrecht verzichten. Nach Auffassung der Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz reicht das Setzen eines Häkchens aber nicht aus, um wirksam auf sein Widerrufsrecht zu verzichten. Wer sich gegen die ungerechtfertigte Rechnung wehren will, kann einen Musterbrief der Verbraucherzentrale nutzen...


 
Musterbrief: _Link eingefügt statt des ganzen Textes MOD/BR_
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-rlp.de/UNIQ122947238417098/link436441A.html

_Bitte immer die Quellen angeben. Im Wiederholungsfall wird das Posting kommentarlos gelöscht. MOD/BR_


----------



## webwatcher (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Darknehavior schrieb:


> Was ja im Grunde der Fall war... :cry::unzufrieden:


Die Erkenntnis das Webseiten *nicht* in Granit gemeißelt sind und innerhalb
 von Sekundenbruchteilen beliebig manipuliert werden können, hat sich noch 
nicht allgemein durchgesetzt. Im (höchst unwahrscheinlichen) Streitfall würde 
die Beweislast beim Fordenden liegen, wann welcher Inhalt zu sehen war. Dies 
wissen die Nutzlosanbieter sehr genau und  verzichten daher nahezu vollständig
 auf rechtliche Schritte. In den wenigen Fällen, in denen sie es  versucht haben, haben 
sie Niederlagen einstecken müssen.


----------



## Bananensandwich (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hab heute den ersten Brief von  nem Anwalt bekommen da steht ich soll bis 26.12 zahlen sonst würden er seinem Mandaten den gerichtlichen Weg empfehlen.

Auf der Webstie von dem Anwalt Kanzlei für Forderungseinzug & Forderungsmanagement sind auch ein paar Kopien von Urteilsverkündungen die diese Kanzlei offenbar gewonnen hatte. Nicht die Tatsache das der Anwalt mir schreibt sondern eher diese Kopien verunsichern mich jetzt doch etwas.


----------



## Verlierer100 (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Mach dir keine Sorgen das ist alles nur Bluff um die Opfer doch noch zu Verunsichern, diese Anwälte stecken in der degel mit dehnen unter einer
Decke :sun:


----------



## Reducal (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Bananensandwich schrieb:


> Nicht die Tatsache das der Anwalt mir schreibt sondern eher diese Kopien verunsichern mich jetzt doch etwas.


Genau das ist ja das Ziel des Anbieters für den der Osnabrücker Inkassobub agiert. Lass es nicht zu, hak´s ab!


----------



## Bananensandwich (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

mh ja ich hoffs,
das ist ja auch das was hier immer alle sagen.
bin froh das es diese seite gibt sonst hätte ich vermutlich direkt bezahlt aus furcht, danke das ihr einem mut macht.
ich werd jetz aber auf alle fälle noch den musterbrief den ich bei der verbrauchezentrale rlp runtergeladen hab mit rückschein abschicken und gucken das ich morgen nen termin bei der verbrauchernzentrale nrw klar kriege  nur um mich da nochmal ganz persönlich und individuell beraten und absichern zu lassen, heute ging da leider keiner ran =/


----------



## Reducal (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Bananensandwich schrieb:


> ...ich werd jetz aber auf alle fälle noch den musterbrief den ich bei der verbrauchezentrale rlp runtergeladen hab mit rückschein abschicken


Wozu soll das gut sein, außer zur Beruhigung deines Gewissens? 





wahlhesse schrieb:


> Ob man mit diesen "Anbietern" Kontakt aufnehmen soll?
> Brieffreundschaft oder nicht - Wie reagieren auf Rechnung und Mahnung?


----------



## Bananensandwich (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

naja sowie ich das von nem freund gehört habe der mit einer anderen aber ähnlichen seite zu tun hatte und der beim vervraucherschutz war haben die ihm da gesagt er soll diesen einmaligen wiederruf abschicken.
hab auch auf anderen internetseiten gelesen das es nicht reicht wenn man einfach sagt ich zahle nicht sondern zu mindest einmal ordentlich wiederrufen sollte.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Was sollen die Verbraucherzentralen auch anderes sagen? Die müssen ja erstmal davon ausgehen, dass sie es mit seriösen Geschäftsabläufen zu tun haben. Das man das durchaus bezweifeln kann, sollte sich schon rumgesprochen haben. Lies doch mal hier nach: InternetText


----------



## blowfish (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Bananensandwich schrieb:


> hab auch auf anderen internetseiten gelesen das es nicht reicht wenn man einfach sagt ich zahle nicht sondern zu mindest einmal ordentlich wiederrufen sollte.



Nun wenn es dich beruhigen soll, reicht es auch wenn der Widerruf per E-Mail geschickt wird. Das Geld für das Einschreiben kannst du besser dem Forum hier spenden.


----------



## Bananensandwich (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

die einzige emailadresse von opendownload ist eine an die man keine emails schicken kann ^^


----------



## spacereiner (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> Nicht die Tatsache das der Anwalt mir schreibt sondern eher diese Kopien verunsichern mich jetzt doch etwas.


 
In den Urteilen geht es um die Personen die die Forderungen anerkannt und dann doch nicht gezahlt haben

In den anderen Urteilen geht es um was völlig anderes

Man sollte schon richtig lesen


----------



## Canis (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ich habe nach der Rechnung gleich 2 Wochen später Post vom Anwalt bekommen. Er hat ein Schuldanerkenntnis dazugelegt, das ich unterschreiben sollte.
Ich habe beides abgelegt unter N wie Nimmerwiedersehen.


----------



## kthatruth (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

hallo ich wollte euch einfach mal meinen fall schildern:
vor 1-2 wochen wollte ich einen film bei kino.to gucken, um den gucken zu können brauchte man allerdings den divx player. über einen link bin ich dann auf die seite opendownload gekommen und habe mich ohne irgendwelche bedenken angemeldet, jedoch habe ich mich mit falschen daten angemeldet(ich habe einfach willkürlich buchstaben und ziffern eingegeben) als ich dann gestern mal wieder meine e-mail addresse gecheckt habe hab ich die rechnung gelesen und muss sagen dass ich geschockt war, vor allem wegen dem ip-provider quatsch. danach habe ich ein bisschen im net recherchiert und habe unzählige berichte über die abzockseite gefunden und war wieder ein bisschen beruhigt. als ich dann in diesem forum die beiträge gelesen hab war ich dann sicher das nix passiert. als letztes habe ich dann noch ne mustermail die ich bei der verbraucherzentrale gedownloaded hab dorthin geschickt, als ne mail kam dass die addresse net geht oder so habe ich das selbe bei den kundensupport geschrieben. nun wollte ich wissen was ihr denkt : kann ich beruhigt drauf sch...en oder sollte ich noch anders reagieren?


----------



## webwatcher (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Bist du sicher die Links oben auf der Seite  gelesen und gesehen zu haben?
*mehr gibt es nicht* persönliche Rechtsberatung ist verboten 

metoo Pause


----------



## ElPolloLocco (18 Dezember 2008)

*opendownload.de*

huhu,
ja ich weis da gibs nen thema schon zu....hab mir das auch durch gelesen und wollte auch grad wie dort beschrieben steht eine mail zu den schreiben,
aber jezz hab ich da ein problem....ich hab die mail ausversehn gelöscht und finde auf der seite auch keine mail addrese wo ich sonst was hinschreiben könnte.
wäre nett, wenn einer von euch weis an welche mail addresse ich shcreiben muss....könnt ihr mir auch per pn schreiben.

danke schön


----------



## webwatcher (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Und wozu? den Thread scheinst du dir nicht durchgelesen zu haben

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Als Brief gilt hier auch  Emailverkehr


----------



## ElPolloLocco (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

oki danke schön....dann werd ich mal abwarten und tee trinken.


----------



## mara (19 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

*Hallo alle zusammen,
ich habe soeben eine neue Mail von OpenDownload bekommen:*




> Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> wir haben den Aktivierungslink und die Zugangsdaten an Ihre E-Mailadresse
> geschickt. Diesen Aktivierungslink haben Sie bestätigt. Daher haben Sie
> ...



*Hat noch jemand eine solche Mail erhalten?
Ich weiß nicht so genau, wie ich darauf jetzt reagieren soll.
Immer noch alles ignorieren und nicht zahlen?
*


----------



## Canis (19 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Einfach in den "Rundordner" werfen und vergessen.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



mara schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand eine solche Mail erhalten?


Schätzungweise einige tausend weitere  User 


mara schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht so genau, wie ich darauf jetzt reagieren soll.


Hat sich irgendetwas geändert seit dem letzten Drohmüll?


----------



## mara (19 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

ok, Danke.
War halt eben wieder so ein Schocker, nachdem sich meine Angst eigentlich gelegt hatte.
Danke für die Beruhigung!


----------



## spacereiner (19 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> War halt eben wieder so ein Schocker


 

Was soll daran denn schocken:-?

Ihr glaubt auch alles was da in Müllmails so steht

Kein wunder das die Typen so viel Kohle machen:-p


----------



## LadyLiz (19 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo meine lieben=)
Habe auch gerade den Fehler gemacht,mich bei opendownload anzumelden.Habe allerdings in der Mail noch nicht den Aktivierungslink angeklickt.Kann mir dann überhaupt etwas passieren? 
Ich mach mir grad furchtbare Sorgen :unzufrieden:
Trotzdem ganz liebe Grüße
Eure Liz


----------



## spacereiner (19 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> Kann mir dann überhaupt etwas passieren


 
Mach was in meiner Sigi steht und gut ist:-p


----------



## Liszchen (19 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo ! :roll:

Ich habe vorhin auch eine Rechnungsmail bekommen. Ich war natürlich geschockt.

Ein Freund schickte mir den Link kino.to da koenne ich mir meine Lieblingssendung anschauen. Er sagte auch ich müsse mir dann den Player runterladen. Ich habe natürlich direkt gefragt obs was Kostet, ich kenne mich mit sowas nähmlich wirklich nicht aus ! Er sagte Nein, er macht dass schon länger, es sei Kostenlos.

In dem guten glauben habe ich natürlich den player runtergeladen und jetzt gerade kam eben die rechnungsmail (die ich leider gelöscht habe :wall

Ich war natuerlich Super geschockt, habs meinen Eltern gezeigt und die warens natürlich auch! Ich bin zwar 18 aber wohne noch zuhause, da sage ich ihnen dass schon.

Hab dann angefangen zu Gogglen und bin dann hier rauf gestoßen, und war wieder etwas erleichtert, zu wissen dass man nicht als einzigste rein gefallen ist.

Ich habe mir auch alle Links durch gelesen, und ich hoffe dass ich die Zahlung nicht tätigen muss. Man weiss ja nie ! Aber dass würde mir jetzt auch noch Fehlen so kurz vor Weihnachten ich habe eine Frist bis zum 26.12.08 die Rechnung zu Bezahlen... 

*grrrr*

LG. Lisa


----------



## spacereiner (19 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> ich kenne mich mit sowas nähmlich wirklich nicht aus


 
Aus diesem Grund sollte man lesen was man da ausfüllt und nicht einfach blind seine Daten eingeben,und schon garnicht seine richtigen


Wer nämlich mit h schreibt....................:-D


----------



## Liszchen (19 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ich habe nicht meine richtigen Daten angegeben :roll: Nur wenn mir ein Freund sagt es ist Kostenlos, glaube ich dass auch  LEIDER


Naja, ich habe mir jetzt alles durchgelesen, also alle Links usw... 
Also, ihr braucht mich jetzt nicht an den Pranger stellen von wegen "Du scheinst dass wohl nicht gelesen zu haben !" :-D

Wollte nur mal schreiben dass ich auch drauf "reingefallen" bin..


----------



## Reducal (19 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Liszchen schrieb:


> kino.to


Wer sich dort anmeldet, muss sich nicht wundern, dass das was kostet. Das Registrierungsfenster ist ohne Kostenangabe - bis man nach unten scrollt. Dort steht was von "Kundeninfo" mit irgendeiner Preisangabe, die deratig zum Angebot abgesetzt ist, dass sie in D nie und nimmer mals zur Kostenpflicht führen könnte.
Die Österreicher, die diese Angebot von Wien aus steuern, wissen das und sie rechnen mit denen, die aus rechtlicher Unsicherheit zahlen - *alle anderen können ihr Geld behalten* - wenn sie sich von den Drohorgien der beteiligten Inkassobuzzen nicht beeindrucken lassen!

Meiner Meinung nach hat diese Angebot für Deutschland nicht mal eine geringfügige Relevanz. Darüber hinaus könnte es ratsam sein, jeglichen Schriftverkehr mit diesem Anbietern generell zu unterlassen. Aber diese Entscheidung muss jeder für sich selbst treffen. :scherzkeks:


----------



## spacereiner (19 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



>


 


Das steht da auf der rechten Seite ganz klein

Da achtet keiner drauf,ist ja auch Sinn der Sache



> jeglichen Schriftverkehr mit diesem Anbietern generell zu unterlassen. Aber diese Entscheidung muss jeder für sich selbst treffen.




Siehe auch hier

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## LadyLiz (19 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Da hast du Recht.War bei mir genau die gleiche Sache.Da ärgert man sich,dass einem mal 10 Minuten langweilig war,und das man so leichtisinnig ist -.-
Trotzdem habt ihr mir geholfen ich werd da jetzt erstmal nicht mehr drüber nachdenken.
Schönen Abend euch noch=)


----------



## Liszchen (19 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

ich danke auch 
Bin froh dass es solch ein Forum gibt, mit Menschen die ihr Wissen teilen :-D
Ich wäre sonst jetzt recht aufgeschmissen gewesen :-p


----------



## gluehwuermchen (19 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Was ich mich frage ist, weshalb google (wo anscheinend die meisten der reingefallenen Leute nach Dingen gesucht haben)diese schon bekannten Abzocker-Firmen nicht aus ihrer Suchmaschine entfernt? Auf meine Frage diesbezüglich an google hab ich bis heute keine Antwort und werd wohl auch keine bekommen. 

Die 1. Mahnung per email kam auch bei mir schon postwendend. Habe mich totgelacht und das wars. Bin gespannt, wann die nächste Mail kommt.

Ich dachte , das emails keine Beweismittel vor Gericht wären, also was bringen denen diese Mails, nix ausser Leute einschüchtern!


----------



## sascha (20 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



gluehwuermchen schrieb:


> Was ich mich frage ist, weshalb google (wo anscheinend die meisten der reingefallenen Leute nach Dingen gesucht haben)diese schon bekannten Abzocker-Firmen nicht aus ihrer Suchmaschine entfernt?



Warum sollte Google das tun? Google ist nicht schuld daran, dass Menschen ohne nachzudenken und ohne rechts und links zu gucken in jedes Formular im Internet ihre höchstpersönlichen Daten eintragen. 

Suchmaschinenbetreiber können Selbstverantwortung und Medienkompetenz nicht ersetzen...


----------



## spacereiner (20 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> Warum sollte Google das tun? Google ist nicht schuld daran, dass Menschen ohne nachzudenken und ohne rechts und links zu gucken in jedes Formular im Internet ihre höchstpersönlichen Daten eintragen.


 
Genau so ist es,denn in 90% der Fälle ist es auf der Startseite zu erkennen dass der Dienst Geld kostet

Man muss zwar genau hingucken,aber wenn man ALLES auf den Seiten liest ist es zu erkennen

Wenn man natürlich blind drauflos klickt und ausfüllt:-?

Das macht die Sache natürlich nicht sriöser.Der Preis hat nicht rechts,links oben oder unten zu stehen sondern deutlich sichtbar

Und allein in den AGB hat er erst Recht nichts zu suchen


Also Leute-Augen auf und lesen bevor man etwas ausfüllt,besonders dann wenn persönliche Daten angebeden werden müssen


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



gluehwuermchen schrieb:


> Was ich mich frage ist, weshalb google (wo anscheinend die meisten der reingefallenen Leute nach Dingen gesucht haben)diese schon bekannten Abzocker-Firmen nicht aus ihrer Suchmaschine entfernt? Auf meine Frage diesbezüglich an google hab ich bis heute keine Antwort und werd wohl auch keine bekommen.


Warum auch? Google verdient doch schließlich an der Werbung für diese Seiten.
Gelb hinterlegt und rechts sind keine regulären Suchtreffer sondern Anzeigen 
Google war es schon immer fast völlig egal wofür Anzeigen  platziert  werden.
Mir schon seit der  Dialerabzockära bekannt. Google ist keine  moralische Instituition
 sondern ein gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen.


----------



## Tribun Maximus (20 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo erstmal...

Ich wollte mich für die hilfreichen Anregungen bedanken, da ich fast die selben Hoppala's gemacht habe, wie die Anderen...
Leider muß ich zu meiner Schande zugeben, daß ich vor zwei Wochen das erste Mal überhaupt im Internet war. Und dann gleich sowas...
Wie gesagt nochmals DANKE...


----------



## agony (20 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



gluehwuermchen schrieb:


> Was ich mich frage ist, weshalb google (diese schon bekannte Abzocker-Firma nicht aus ihrer Suchmaschine entfernt?


 
Eventuell sind die schon ab und zu aus der Suchmaschine entfernt
worden. Ein paar Stunden später waren sie aber mit anderem Redirektor
wieder da..


----------



## wallibi (20 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Jetzt versteh ich die Welt nicht mehr, zuerst kommt Post (angeblich von einem Rechtsanwalt) von opendownload. Jetzt bekamen wir auch noch eine Mail über 96 Euro von megadownload. Die Rechnung kam gestern per Mail und es war keiner auf einer Downloadseite. Hat einer von euch auch so eine Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## dvill (20 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Unaufgefordert eintreffende Mails mit schwachsinnigen Inhalten sind ein Massenphänomen. Man darf sich von dem Müll nicht in die Irre leiten lassen.


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



wallibi schrieb:


> Jetzt versteh ich die Welt nicht mehr,



Wer tut das heutzutage schon noch? 



wallibi schrieb:


> zuerst kommt Post (angeblich von einem Rechtsanwalt) von opendownload. Jetzt bekamen wir auch noch eine Mail über 96 Euro von megadownload. Die Rechnung kam gestern per Mail und es war keiner auf einer Downloadseite. Hat einer von euch auch so eine Erfahrung gemacht?



Allein in diesem Thread dürften es mindestens dutzende sein, und bundesweit sicherlich zehntausende oder mehr, die von dieser ominösen Firma das erstemal in einer Mahnung lesen/hören.
Wenn die alle sich deswegen in die Hosen machen würden, dann würde es bundesweit stinken.
Das sollte man aber aus Gründen des Umelt- und Klimaschutzes vermeiden. Und - es besteht auch gar kein Anlaß dafür. 
Warum nicht - das erfährst Du, wenn Du die Artikel in den blauen Links ganz oben auf dieser Webseite liest.


----------



## Tribun Maximus (21 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hi, 
Ich hab das gleiche Problem, aber bei mir war das über einen Link von Computer Bild gelaufen. Nur 'nen DivX-Codec wollte ich aktualisieren... Opendownload.de schickte mir dann auch die von Dir benannte Rechnung per Mail. Ich hab denen sofort mit 'nem Widerspruch meinerseits geantwortet. Kurze Zeit später kam dann erneut eine Mail von denen, worin sie mir mitteilten, daß ich wegen ihren allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen kein Recht auf Widerspruch hätte... Wen wollen die veralbern ? Sind nicht eigentlich AGB's, wenn diese von geltendem Recht abweichen bzw. diesem nicht entsprechen, ungültig...?


----------



## Mario Uecker (21 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

In aller Kürze: Ich wohne in Mannheim und habe auch schon mit den Nachbarn des [ edit]  von "opendownload.de" gesprochen. Ich betreibe selbst ein Forum, daß sich unter Anderem mit dem Thema beschäftigt. Nun habe ich die Gelegenheit, die Nachbarn eines solchen Menschen zu befragen. Ganz offiziell! Wer würde gerne ein paar Fragen beantwortet haben? Und was würdet ihr fragen? Es wird ein Video-Interview geben und ich freue mich schon, dies zu veröffentlichen. Also her mit den Fragen!


----------



## dvill (21 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Die Nachbarn sind völlig uninteressant (in Bezug auf hier zu stellende Fragen), der Schausteller als Director eigentlich auch. Wenn er die Namen der Leute nennen wollte, die ihn beauftragen, wäre das schon von einigem Wert. Die Auftraggeber sind erfahrungsgemäß wenig gesprächig in Interviews.


----------



## dvill (21 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Noch ein Werbedrücker:

antivirus-24.de - Domain Dossier - owner and registrar information, whois and DNS records

leitet auf

opendownload.de/anmelden.php?name=Kaspersky%20Internet%20Security&web=10046&code=google

Gefunden über Google-Werbung zu "Acrobat". Das Impressum klemmt, zeigt aber proloads.com an. Das führt zu einer Firma in HongKong.


----------



## Auegeile (21 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn,
Ich bin ebenfalls unter Stress in die Falle getappt, wie, warum ist egal wäre zu lange um es zu erklären. 
Fakt ist, ich habe ein minderjährige Tochter, und die hat alles eingegeben!
Ich habe den Link den man in der E-Mail bestätigen muß erst gar nicht angeklickt. Fax und E-Mail an opendownload und die Situation geschildert.
Die waren natürlich nicht besonders erfreut und haben erst einmal eine Rechnung und gleich darauf allerdings auch eine Forderung gestellt, Ausweis oder Geburtsurkunde des " angeblich minderjährigen Kindes "

Haben wir dann auch getan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Und mit sehr tollen Hinweisen von opendownload das es im Grunde ja Betrug wäre und bla.bla.bla....................usw.

24 Std später kam folgende E-Mail:

Da ihr Kind ja noch nicht geschäftsfähig ist ist auch kein Vertrag zustande gekommen!!!!:wall:

Und ich wollte doch so gerne bezahlen:-D:-D

So ein[ edit] !!

Gruß
Auegeile

P.S. Ohne Kinder würde ich den Nachbarsjungen nehmen die verbotenerweise mal wieder am Computer waren!!!


----------



## dvill (21 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Das werde ich nie verstehen, wie man die persönlichen Daten seiner Kinder ohne Not in die Hände von solchen Gestalten geben kann.


----------



## sascha (21 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> Ausweis oder Geburtsurkunde des " angeblich minderjährigen Kindes "
> 
> Haben wir dann auch getan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> P.S. Ohne Kinder würde ich den Nachbarsjungen nehmen die verbotenerweise mal wieder am Computer waren!!!



Seit Monaten überschlagen sich die Medien mit Berichten über Datenmissbrauch. Und es gibt tatsächlich Eltern, die freiwillig dubiosen Geschäftsleuten die Daten ihrer eigenen Kinder zuspielen - oder sogar völlig Unbeteiligte mit hineinziehen würden? Respekt  ... :wall:


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Gehören vermulich auch zu denjenigen die hemmungslos "Gewinnkarten" an 
Werbeständen im  Bahnhof oder Einkaufscentern mit sämlichen persönlichen 
Daten  ausfüllen und  sich bass wundern, wenn sie anschließend mit Werbemüll 
ertränkt werden oder sogar Abos am Bein haben


----------



## Auegeile (21 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Und man sieht wie Dumm doch die Leser sind!!
Wenn man es nicht versteht, sollte man nicht darauf antworten oder glaubt ihr wirklich wir wären so blöd??:wall:

Auegeile!

Diese Thema ist nicht mehr der Rede wert!


Closed!


----------



## Heiko (21 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Nicht alle sind dumm, aber einige stellen sich durchaus so an...


----------



## spacereiner (21 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> Und man sieht wie Dumm doch die Leser sind!!
> Wenn man es nicht versteht, sollte man nicht darauf antworten oder glaubt ihr wirklich wir wären so blöd


 
Und warum schreibste dann son Sch***:-?

Haste Minderwertigkeitskomplexe oder keine Freunde:-?


----------



## webwatcher (21 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Auegeile schrieb:


> Closed!


Wann ein Thema beendet ist, ist nicht deine  Entscheidung. Deine  Entscheidung
 bezieht sich höchstens darauf hier nicht mehr zu posten, was kein übermäßiger 
Verlust wäre.


----------



## messiah666 (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo.

Ich habe seit der 1. Mahnung via Mail seit 5 Wochen ichts mehr von dem verein gehört, ist das normal oder muss ich mir sorgen machen? Meine richtige Adresse kennen die net, da ich mich unter falschen Daten registriert habe. 

Ist das normal dass die so schnell aufgeben oder wie gehts das jetzt weißter?

mfg


----------



## spacereiner (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> ist das normal oder muss ich mir sorgen machen


 
Also ich freue mich wenn ich kein Spam erhalte

Vielleicht haben die ja einen Brief geschickt und gemerkt das die Daten falsch sind:-?

Sei doch froh:-p


----------



## Mario Uecker (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

[.......] Die hat außer der Email auch nichts bekommen  Wohingegen ich mich über Spam allerdings sehr freue. Da hat man wenigstens was zu lachen.


----------



## messiah666 (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

a ja solange die jetzt ncihts wegen den falschenNamen unternehmen is ja gut. Ich dneke mal wenn ich 12-16 Wochen nix mehr von denen höre, dann melden die sich auch net mehr. 

Habe halt nur das Gefühl das die ungutes im schilde führen.. Weil irgendeine vorgehensweise muss deren Anwalt doch haben wenn das falsche Daten sind.. 

Mfg


----------



## spacereiner (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> Weil irgendeine vorgehensweise muss deren Anwalt doch haben wenn das falsche Daten sind..


 
Was soll der denn machen?Strafanzeige stellen um an den Inhaber der IP zu kommen:-?

Lächerlich

Kein Richter wird da ein Beschluss rausgeben,nicht bei so einem Pillepalle:-p



> Fragt erst gar nicht warum ich um diese Uhrzeit noch vor dem Computer sitze, ich mache Schicht!



Wenn ich ehrlich bin interessiert mich das auch garnicht


----------



## DonaldFaQ (22 Dezember 2008)

*Hehe lustig sind se*

Also wer mal genau nachschaut sollte auf diese Inet Seite gestossen sein.

http://www.opendownload.de/widerrufsrecht.php

Entweder bin ich doof oder es Widerspricht sich mit den AGBs :roll:

Naja habe den Nasen nen kleinen Text geschickt



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> 
> ich beziehe mich auf Ihr Schreiben vom Friday, December 19, 2008 5:59 PM, in
> ...



Ich wünsche denen viel Spass auf deren soganannte SUPER HOL DIE IP ADRESSE VON XY.de 

Lasst euch nich einschüchtern !

Obwohl ich hab ja Angst vorm bösen Inkasso Mann :scherzkeks:


----------



## spacereiner (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Angelegenheit erledigt ist und bitte Sie um eine
> entsprechende schriftliche Bestätigung.


 
Da wirste aber lange warten müssen

Den Quatsch hättest Du Dir sparen können

Spamroboter können nicht lesen:-D


----------



## DonaldFaQ (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Recht haste ja, aber bisserl Spass darf doch auch mal sein


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Mit einer Kloschüssel zu diskutieren macht genau so viel  Sinn.


----------



## Tribun Maximus (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

:gruebel:





Heiko schrieb:


> Nicht alle sind dumm, aber einige stellen sich durchaus so an...


 
Moin, Moin...
Netter Spruch... aber es gibt nun mal Anfänger wie mich, da kommt die Bezeichnung "dumm" nicht so klasse... Obwohl Du vieleicht ja Recht hast, wäre die Bezeichnung "ihren Anlagen her nicht geschult" zutreffender...

                              :smile:


----------



## darksoul34 (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo Leute

Vor kurzem habe ich mich auf der web-site [noparse]www.opendowload.de[/noparse] angemeldet. Einige Tage später bekam ich eine Rechnung per E-Mail, jedoch wusste ich nit, dass das etwas kostet. Meine Frage ist: kann mir etwas passieren, wenn ich nicht zahle. Auch meinen Namen, Vornamen usw. habe ich bei der Anmeldung bei opendownload.de falsch angegeben ist das schlimm? Ich habe den Thread durchgelesen, jedoch fand ich nirgends eine klare Antwort. Ich will nur wissen, ob mir etwas passieren kann. Wenn jemand antwortet, dann bitte mit ja oder nein aber falls mir etwas passieren könnte möchte ich gerne eine kurze Erklärung. Ich danke schon im Voraus:smile:


----------



## webwatcher (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



darksoul34 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand antwortet, dann bitte mit ja oder nein aber falls mir etwas passieren könnte möchte ich gerne eine kurze Erklärung.


Genau das wirst  du hier nicht bekommen, da es bereits unter unerlaubte *persönliche* 
Rechtsberatung fällt. Die  Links  oben auf der Seite liefern umfassende  und erlaubte Hilfestellung 
Ansonsten Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt

Da mal wieder me too angesagt ist , die übliche Pause


----------



## Crysem (26 Dezember 2008)

*Rechnung von Opendowload*

Hallöchen ihr da draussen habe gestern und heute eine Rechnung über 96 euro erhalten 
von dieser Seite .(OPENDOWNLOAD)
Doch ich zumindest war nicht auf dieser seite .
Wobei ich die EMAIL durch einen Klick Aktiviert habe .
Meine Kinder sagen mir sie waren nie auf dieser Seite aber wär weiss schon wo sie überall rum klicken.
Da aber meine Kinder alle unter 18 jahren sind müsste doch dies alles hinfällig sein 
Ich habe gleich eine Mail mit widerruf verschickt doch mit der berühmten häckchen soll dies nicht mehr gültig sein 
Auch der Name und Adresse stimmen nicht 
Als nächstes bekamm ich einbe (Drohmail) sie haben ja meine ip adresse 
Wie sollte ich mich weiter verhalten 
Bitte um Hilfe 
MFG aus franke danke 
PS.Nahcträglich frohe Weihnacht und einen guten rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## webwatcher (26 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Opendowload*



Crysem schrieb:


> Als nächstes bekamm ich einbe (Drohmail) sie haben ja meine ip adresse



IP-Adresse nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger | Augsblog.de
Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de


Crysem schrieb:


> Wie sollte ich mich weiter verhalten


ansonsten gibt es nichts, was nicht schon hundertemale durchgekaut ist.
Die Links zu allen  erforderlichen Informationen stehen oben: lesen und  schauen


----------



## Joe1968 (26 Dezember 2008)

*opendownload.de!?*

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin eben über eine Suchmaschine auf der Seite von opendownload.de gelandet und habe dort auch Daten eingegeben.
Ich habe aber dann weder den anschließend erhaltenen Link bestätigt und auch nichts von denen heruntergeladen.............
Muß ich jetzt trotzdem mit "nerviger Post" rechnen....?!

Danke im vorraus und guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr Euch allen!

Gruß! Joe1968


----------



## webwatcher (26 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Auch hier: Die Links zu allen Hinweisen  stehen oben


----------



## kai4866 (26 Dezember 2008)

*Onlinevertrag einer 12 Jährigen*

[noparse]Hallo zusammen
Habe meiner 12 jahre alten Tochter zu Weihnachten einen Notebook geschenkt.
Heute habe Ich eine Rechnung bekommen.Sie hat sich irgentwo angemeldet und ich habe keine Ahnung wie Ich mich jetzt verhalten soll.Kann man diesen Vertrag Kündigen.
Sie hat einen falschen Namen und ein falsches Geburtsdatum benutzt.
Schon mal vielen dank für eure Hilfe....Kai


12-Monatszugang für openDownload.de
Anmeldung vom 25.12.2008
8,00 EUR / Monat, Zahlung laut AGB ein Jahr im Voraus

Preis:

96,00 EUR

Sie haben sich auf der Seite openDownload.de angemeldet und erhalten dafür ein Jahr Zugang zu den Inhalten. Bei Ihrer Anmeldung haben Sie das komplette Anmeldeformular mit Ihrem Namen, Anschrift, Geburtsdatum und E-Mailadresse ausgefüllt.
Des Weiteren haben Sie die AGB, Datenschutzerklärung und den Verzicht auf das Widerrufsrecht akzeptiert.

Durch den Verzicht auf das Widerrufsrecht haben Sie nicht mehr die Möglichkeit Ihren Vertrag zu widerrufen, Rechtsgrundlage hierfür ist § 312d Abs.3 Nr.2 BGB. Auf unserer Seite openDownload.de beginnt die Dienstleistung sofort nach Anmeldung.

Wir haben den Aktivierungslink und die Zugangsdaten an Ihre E-Mailadresse [email protected] geschickt. Diesen Aktivierungslink haben Sie bestätigt.
Sie haben daher nachweislich den Zugang genutzt. Hier noch einmal Ihre Zugangsdaten:
Username: [email protected], Passwort: ...... . Auf der Seite openDownload.de können Sie sich mit den Zugangsdaten einloggen und die Inhalte nutzen.

Sollten Sie bei der Angabe Ihres Geburtsdatums 10.12.1989 falsche Angaben gemacht haben, liegt ein Betrugsdelikt vor. Eine Strafanzeige behalten wir uns diesbezüglich vor [/noparse]


----------



## webwatcher (26 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Auch das x-te Starten von neuen  Threads ändert nichts daran, dass der Thread geschlossen bleibt 

Die Infos stehen oben

die nächsten me-too Postings  werden egal, wo sie stehen, geschlossen

Mahnmüll von der heiteren Seite 
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=102121#post102121


----------



## NicuMD11 (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



golub81 schrieb:


> Mir ist genau das selbe passiert:cry:
> ......
> lg
> golub



_[Beratung im Einzelfall entfernt. (bh)

Alle Fragen beantwortet: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html ]_

Gruss NicuMD11


----------



## Crysem (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo habe gleich per E-Mail widerrufen ohne angaben meiner Person zu  machen .
Darauf hin habe ich am nächsten Tag gleich eine drohung 

_[Hinreichend bekanntes Mahndroh-Schreiben ohne Informationsgewinn entfernt. (bh)]_

und das geht mir doch breitseitig am a..... vorbei den ich habe nichts abgeschlossen .
War leider meine Tochter aber die ist erst 12 jahre .
Werde mich aber morgen mit dem Verbraucher schutz in verbindung setzten und mit dem gedanken spielen anzeige zu erststadten (STGB § 253) 


Was mich doch noch interesieren würde wenn ich ein EINSCHREIBER mit Rückantwort zwecks Widerruf wegschicke muss ich ja meinen richtigen Namen angeben , kann mir da einer was darüber sagen


----------



## spacereiner (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*




> Was mich doch noch interesieren würde wenn ich ein EINSCHREIBER mit Rückantwort zwecks Widerruf wegschicke muss ich ja meinen richtigen Namen angeben , kann mir da einer was darüber sagen




Lies mal bitte hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Editiere mal Deine persönlichen Daten im Posting


----------



## webwatcher (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



spacereiner schrieb:


> Editiere mal Deine persönlichen Daten im Posting


Die hat mein Modkollege gleich mit "entsorgt"

PS: geht erst ab einer  gewissen Anzahl von Postings


----------



## thomas8 (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

ich habe eine Frage ich habe mich bei opendownload.de regestriert und ein falsches geb. Datum angegeben. Was kann mir passieren?


----------



## spacereiner (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> Was kann mir passieren


 
Das bekommst Du raus wenn Du hier liest


----------



## NicuMD11 (29 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



mickey mouse schrieb:


> _[Vollzitat entfernt. (bh)]_


hallo, also am 22. september war ich im flugzeug :sun:. kommen wir zum thema, also, man hat sich angemeldet und kosten von horrormässige 96€ (2X) verusracht und auf sein wiederruffsrecht verzichtet. oder?

1. also, sie haben die kosten versteckt indem sie geschrieben haben: ''Foglende Inhalte erhalten Sie in unserem Memberbereich.'' erst unten daran steht es kleingedruckt, dass es soviel koste!!! also das ist versteck und [........]. 2. ein wiederrrufsrecht kann man laut gesetz nicht nur mit einem häckchen ausser kraft setzen. fataler fehler. 3. man hat weder eine bestätigungs e-mail bekommen, sonst noch ne erste rechnung?? kann ja nicht sein, wenn gad ne mahnung kommt. das heisst, man hat keinen account und keinen adobe reader und so weiter aber eine rechnung am hals... ich rate dir einfach nichts zu machen und abwarten, das ist nur kaspar theater.

sie wollen einfach so brutal wie es geht pressen und drohen und sonst irgendwas, bis die kunden zahlen. aber danach kommen wieder mahnungen... das ist der horror.

also, bei deiner e-mail adresse sind ja deine daten gespeichert. oder? ja also, sie bracuhen einen richterlichen beschluss, damit sie deine richtigen daten herauslesen können. damit nicht genug. mit deiner IP können sie gar, genauer GAR nichts machen.... auch da bräuchte man einen richterlichen beschluss, damit man die adressen und namen des nutzers herausrückt... noch zuletzt. IP's werden nur in der regel eine woche lang gespeichert. das sind richtige [........]..

also keine sorge machen, einfach cool bleiben...:sun:


----------



## gluehwuermchen (29 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Der Rückschein des Wiederrufs-Einschreibens kam heute wieder zurück. Mit Stempel und einem klein geschriebenen l als Unterschrift. Bin mal gespannt, wann wieder was kommt von denen. Zahlen werd ich nichts, egal wie oft die mich anschreiben oder anmailen

Allen "Opfern" von opendownload ein gutes Neues Jahr 2009


----------



## LemonSquash (29 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

ich bin auch ein opfer von opendownload. ich hab heute die rechnung bekommen. ich mache mir sorgen weil sie meinen vollständigen namen haben und meine adresse! da ich noch nicht volljährig bin habe ich auch ein falsches geburtsdatum angegeben. in der rechnung stand, dass es bei falschen angaben zu einer anzeige kommen kann. ich mache mir große sorgen und weiß nicht was ich jetzt tun soll?


----------



## spacereiner (29 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



> Der Rückschein des Wiederrufs-Einschreibens kam heute wieder zurück


 
Und was soll der Quatsch mit dem Einschreiben bringen?
Haste das gelesen?

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html



> und weiß nicht was ich jetzt tun soll



Ich aber! Lesen !


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*



LemonSquash schrieb:


> ich mache mir große sorgen


völlig überflüssig 



LemonSquash schrieb:


> weiß nicht was ich jetzt tun soll?


lesen und schauen.   Links stehen alle oben. 

mehr als die Tür zur Toilette zeigen geht  nicht. Das "Geschäft"  muß schon selber verrichtet werden


----------



## webwatcher (29 Dezember 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Da wieder nur dasselbe gefragt wird: (schätzungweise einige hundert Mal )

me-too Pause 

Für die,  die nicht nach oben sehen können bzw den Wald vor lauter Bäumen  nicht sehen. 


			
				Hinweise schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast eine Rechnung oder Mahnung von einem dubiosen Internetdienst bekommen? Bevor du im Forum einen Beitrag schreibst, lies bitte folgende Hinweise:
> 
> Die wichtigsten Tipps für Opfer von Kostenfallen im Internet (Betrug Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso: Kostenfallen im Internet für eilige Leser: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de)
> Das solltest du über Inkassofirmen wissen (Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de)
> ...


----------



## jalbrecht (1 Januar 2009)

*Opendownload: Ratenzahlung vereibart + 1. Rate bezahlt*

Hallo!
Ich hab mich vor 1-2 Monaten bei opendownload angemeldet, natürlich in Unkenntnis über die angebliche Vertragsbindung. Ich wollte den flashplayer herunterladen, da dies nicht auf Anhieb geklappt hat hab ich mich gleich nochmal mit anderer e-mail addresse angemeldet. Ich bekam also zwei Rechnung zu je 96€. Ich war in dem Glauben ich müsse die Rechnungen bezahlen, da ich das kleingedruckte übersehen habe und somit selbst schuld bin. Ich habe dann die Hotline angerufen, ob es nicht möglich ist mich wenigstens von einem der Verträge zu lösen, da ich ja auch nur einen Nutzen kann (im Grunde keinen von beiden gebrauchen kann und werde) Unter Hinweis auf meine Vertragsannahme per Absenden der Anmeldung wurde mir dort gesagt ich müsse beide Rechnungen bezahlen da beide Verträge bestehen.
Da es mir nicht möglich war direkt 200€ zu überweisen habe ich nach der Möglichkeit einer Ratenzahlung gefragt, die mir dann auch bewilligt wurde. 2 Raten zu je 96€ ( Also 48€ für Vertrag 1 + 48€ für Vertrag 2)
Die erste Rate habe ich nun bereits bezahlt. 
Soll ich die zweite Rate auch bezahlen?
Habe ich durch die Vereinbarung der Ratenzahlung und Zahlung der 1. Rate den Vertrag bestätigt/Zustande gebracht ?

Vielen Dank im voraus!
MfG Johanna A.


----------



## bernhard (1 Januar 2009)

*AW: Opendownload: Ratenzahlung vereibart + 1. Rate bezahlt*

Konkrete Rechtsfragen beantworten die Verbraucherzentralen:

Portal der Verbraucherzentralen in Deutschland - Übersicht


----------



## wahlhesse (1 Januar 2009)

*AW: Opendownload: Ratenzahlung vereibart + 1. Rate bezahlt*

Da gibts nun nur noch den Hinweis, baldmöglichst eine Verbraucherzentrale oder Rechtsanwalt aufzusuchen um zu retten was noch zu retten ist. Hier kannst Du leider wegen des in Deutschland geltenden Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetzes keine Hilfe für Deinen Fall bekommen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## webwatcher (1 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Zur Wiederholung


			
				Hinweise schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast eine Rechnung oder Mahnung von einem dubiosen Internetdienst bekommen? Bevor du im Forum einen Beitrag schreibst, lies bitte folgende Hinweise:
> 
> Die wichtigsten Tipps für Opfer von Kostenfallen im Internet (Betrug Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso: Kostenfallen im Internet für eilige Leser: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de)
> Das solltest du über Inkassofirmen wissen (Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de)
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (2 Januar 2009)

*AW: Opendownload: Ratenzahlung vereibart + 1. Rate bezahlt*



jalbrecht schrieb:


> Habe ich durch die Vereinbarung der Ratenzahlung und Zahlung der 1. Rate den Vertrag bestätigt/Zustande gebracht ?



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/55851-ratenzahlung.html#post262803


----------



## Triebun73 (4 Januar 2009)

*Ich bin reingefallen*

Hallo zusammen, ich war so blöd und bin auf Opendownload reingefallen, und nun kamm auch schon die erste Mahnung.
Da ich gelernter Kaufmann bin kennne ich mich ein wenig aus, und habe nicht vor zu zahlen.
Weiß denn jemand hier ob da jemals schonmal einer zum zahlen verurteilt wurde.
Haben welche von euch erfahrungen gemacht?

Gruß Th.Kunze


----------



## webwatcher (4 Januar 2009)

*AW: Ich bin reingefallen*



Triebun73 schrieb:


> Weiß denn jemand hier ob da jemals schonmal einer zum zahlen verurteilt wurde.



nein und wird es nicht.
Zum  Thema gibt es diesen  sehr langen Thread, in dem alles bereits hundertmale durchgekaut wurde.

Weitere me-too Postings liefern keine neuen Erkenntnisse, daher geschlossen


----------



## K.w. (5 Januar 2009)

*opendownload*

hallo, ich habe eine frage zum Widerrufsrecht.
Mein Vetter (12 Jahre alt) hat sich heute bei opendownload.de angemeldet ohne zu merken, dass eine Zahlung erforderlich ist. Da ich aber schon einmal ein ähnliches problem bin ich aufmerksam geworden.
Allerdings weiß ich nur wie man handeln muss, wenn schon eine Mahnung eingetroffen ist. was mich aber auch stutzig machte war, dass durch Setzen eines Hakens auf das Widerrufsrecht verzichtet wurde.
Bringt es etwas, wenn wir jetzt eine Mail schicken in der wir die Anmeldung eben widerrufen? normalerweise sind ja 2 Wochen Probezeit gegeben. 
Mir ist klar, dass vermutlich trotzdem Post kommen wird, aber ich wüsste uns gerne auf der sichern seite.
es wäre schön, wenn jemand meine Fragen beantworten könnte.
LG
K.W.


----------



## bernhard (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Noch einmal die Hinweise (siehe oben):

Du hast eine Rechnung oder Mahnung von einem dubiosen Internetdienst bekommen? Bevor du im Forum einen Beitrag schreibst, lies bitte folgende Hinweise:

Die wichtigsten Tipps für Opfer von Kostenfallen im Internet (Rechnung Inkasso Betrug: Kostenfallen und Abofallen im Internet zusammengefasst: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de)
Das solltest du über Inkassofirmen wissen (Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de)
Warum du keine Angst vor Schufa-Eintrag oder Klage haben musst (Urteile und Recht bei Abofallen und Vertragsfallen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de)
Muss man Abzockern einen Brief schreiben oder nicht? (http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html)
Die wichtigsten Tipps im Film (YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.)


----------



## dvill (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Mahnungs-Spammer droht mit Vorratsdatenspeicherung | NiX-Spam-Forum | iX-Artikel-Foren


----------



## webwatcher (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.

InternetText


			
				Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg  vom 02.01.2009  schrieb:
			
		

> Abofallen im Internet
> 
> Sie sind in die Abofalle getappt?
> *
> ...


SWR3.de - Vorsicht: ?opendownload.de? kassiert ab!


> Die Verbraucherschützer warnen vor opendownload.de und empfehlen keine Rechnungen zu bezahlen, sondern die Zahlungsaufforderungen des Anbieters mit der Begründung zurückzuweisen, dass kein rechtskräftiger Vertrag zustande gekommen ist.
> ...
> Falls ihr euch schon (ohne es zu wollen) bei so einem Online-Abo angemeldet habt und die erste Rechnung da ist, dann gilt: nicht sofort zahlen aus Angst vor blumig angedrohten Konsequenzen. Möglicherweise ist die Forderung nämlich gar nicht rechtens – darüber entscheiden bei uns Gerichte und nicht Rechnungssteller.



Selbst die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern:
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009
In WISO:


			
				Markus Saller/VZ Bayern schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.



PS: wer glaubt, dass sein Fall etwas völlig Neues darstellt, kann das hier posten > 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/55884-opendownload-me-too-postings.html


----------



## webwatcher (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Neue OZ online: Der Rechtsanwalt kassiert und kassiert und kassiert . . .


> Die Verbraucherzentrale Niedersachsen rät, vorsorglich dem angeblichen Vertrag schriftlich zu widersprechen.


 Die alte tibetanische Gebetsmühle, aber die Erkenntnisse halten langsam  aber sicher Einzug



> *Allerdings: Die Erfahrung lehrt, dass ein Widerspruch gar nicht nötig ist. Den Verbraucherzentralen ist bisher kein Rechtsstreit bekannt, in dem ein Verbraucher zu einer Zahlung verurteilt wurde.In einem Merkblatt der Verbraucherzentrale Niedersachsen für junge Internetnutzer heißt es: „Du und Deine Eltern müssen lediglich die Nerven behalten und den Drohungen standhalten.“ Die Geschäftemacher und ihre Geldeintreiber haben kein Interesse, säumige Zahler vor Gericht zu ziehen. Dann geriete auch ihr Geschäftsgebaren ins öffentliche Licht und in eine juristische Prüfung. *



PS: wer glaubt, dass sein Fall etwas völlig Neues darstellt, kann das hier posten > 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/55884-opendownload-me-too-postings.html


----------



## webwatcher (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de*

vzbv | Presse | Mitteilungen | 28.05.2009 - Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband gewinnt Klage gegen Internet-Abzocker


> Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband gewinnt Klage gegen Internet-Abzocker
> Verbraucherschützer fordern besseren Schutz vor Kostenfallen im Internet
> 
> 28.05.2009 - Im Kampf gegen Kostenfallen im Internet hat der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband (vzbv) einen Erfolg gegen die einschlägig bekannte Firma Content Service Ltd. errungen. Sie betreibt unter anderem die Internetseite opendownload.de. Das Landgericht Mannheim untersagte der Firma, eine Klausel zu verwenden, mit der Verbraucher auf ihr gesetzliches Widerrufsrecht verzichten. Außerdem darf das Unternehmen Minderjährigen nicht mit einer Strafanzeige wegen Betrugs drohen, falls sie bei der Anmeldung ein falsches Alter angegeben haben.



PS: wer glaubt, dass sein Fall etwas völlig Neues darstellt, kann das hier posten > 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/55884-opendownload-me-too-postings.html


----------



## webwatcher (7 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Die  Verbraucherzentrale  Hamburg hat ihre Empfehlung  erweitert und den Erfahrungen angepaßt, 
so wie  wir es schon seit geraumer Zeit  empfehlen
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
InternetText

Was sollt ich jetzt tun


> Ich habe eine Rechnung/Mahnung erhalten. Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> Das Wichtigste: Nicht zahlen!!!
> Was Sie außerdem tun, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> *Entweder: Stellen Sie sich stur und reagieren überhaupt nicht.* *Sämtliche Drohungen in den Mahnschreiben, wie Schufa Eintrag, Gerichtsvollzieher schaut vorbei etc. sind heiße Luft. Sollen die doch 20 mal mahnen!*


Wer sich gegen Schneestürme in der Sahara versichern möchte:
( noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen, der sich einfach tot gestellt hat )


> Oder: Sofern Sie zu Vorsicht neigen, fertigen Sie einen Screenshot der Betreiberseite an.
> 
> Schreiben Sie einen Brief und versenden diesen als Einschreiben/Rückschein  mit folgendem Inhalt:
> „Es ist kein Vertrag zustande gekommen. Hilfsweise erkläre ich den Widerruf, der – mangels ausreichender Belehrung – auch noch rechtzeitig ist. Hilfsweise erkläre ich die Anfechtung, weil lediglich eine kostenlose Nutzung gewollt war und kein kostenpflichtiges Abo. Ich werde keinerlei Zahlung leisten.“
> ...



Nachtrag


sascha schrieb:


> Widerstand lohnt doch: Ein wehrhaftes Opfer hat den Betreibern der umstrittenen Seite Opendownload.de eine heftige Niederlage vor Gericht eingebracht. Das Gericht kam zum Schluss, dass die Betreiber von Opendownload.de keinen Anspruch auf die geforderten 96 Euro haben.
> 
> Opfer wehrte sich: Opendownload.de gibt auf: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de




PS: wer glaubt, dass sein Fall etwas völlig Neues darstellt, bzw mit softwaresammler.de in Berührung gekommen ist  kann das hier posten > 
softwaresammler.de  ist die Nachfolgeseite von opendownload.de 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/55884-opendownload-me-too-postings.html


----------



## webwatcher (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: opendownload.de  neu: softwaresammler.de*

Zum selben Thema gibt es einen neuen Thread   

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...re-de-softwaresammler-de-opendownload-de.html

TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE  ist alter Wein in neuen Schläuchen sprich ist 
opendownload.de softwaresammler.de   in neuer Verpackung 

Bitte dort posten


----------

